# World War Hulk



## Gooba (Nov 1, 2006)

Hulk got sent into space.  Hulk is going to come back.  Hulk is going to be mad.  When Hulk gets mad, Hulk smashes.  Hulk is mad at the world.  Hulk smashes the world.

Gooba has a feeling Hulk is going to show why Hulk is the strongest one there is  Gooba can't wait.  This should be happening over the next summer.



			
				Joe Quesada said:
			
		

> In scope and as to what it means to the Marvel Universe, World War Hulk is every bit as important and huge as Civil War, it’s actually a story that is made possible by the events of Civil War.



Some links about it.

Random Curiousity
A General Guide to How to Read Palms


----------



## Galt (Nov 1, 2006)

Well...shit.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 1, 2006)

I half hope Tony lives through Civil War just so that he can be face to face with a really, really, really, really mad Hulk.

Lets put the myth of the "Hulkbuster" armor to rest one way or another.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 1, 2006)

Forget Tony... I want to see Hulk pound Reed. And then maybe we'll get back the cool Mr. Fantastic of old.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 1, 2006)

Yea, I can't wait for Hulk to show he is a lot better than the Bdome thinks he is.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 1, 2006)

I say we puny humans give Hulk the continent of Australia in hopes of appeasing his unstoppable wrath.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 1, 2006)

If he comes back through that worp wouldnt he be depowered retty badly?


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 1, 2006)

Depowered? He seems to be fine now. Got hit by that massive bomb thing when he was "enslaved"(insert snickering) and still killed the dudes. And if anything, simply being really really pissed off will make up for the depowering if it happens.



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> I say we puny humans give Hulk the continent of Australia in hopes of appeasing his unstoppable wrath.


I say we give him Holland. Or Jamaica. Enough weed to placate him there.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 1, 2006)

When he first came down he was in bad shape  he got taken down by a few tranqs.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 2, 2006)

He would be for a bit, but I assume by the time he got back he would be plenty strong.  After, all, with his rage his power is infinite, so even if he is cut in half he can still get to any power level he needs to be.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 2, 2006)

Well with the confusion of CW he could sneak in withought being noticed.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 2, 2006)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahha!!! Come back unnoticed because of the Civil War? If he comes back while this is still going on, the Civil War is going to end and we're going to see Marvel Team-Up against the Hulk.

Hmmm... you know what? Hulk coming back could possibly provide what Cable was trying to do when he went Jesus mode. Unite everyone against one big mofo and show them the good they can do together.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2006)

Well it sounds pretty good, hopefully I'll be able to actually follow it, but my comic resources are very lax.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 4, 2006)

So, I picked up Hulk #100 yesterday, mostly to read up about the stuff for the World War Hulk they were setting up.

And... who's the kid?  I don't normally read the Hulk, is it someone I'm just supposed to know?


----------



## Segan (Nov 4, 2006)

How does the Hulk plan to come back to earth? Just pick up some of the space ships from the Emperor and to fly away?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 4, 2006)

Segan said:


> How does the Hulk plan to come back to earth? Just pick up some of the space ships from the Emperor and to fly away?


I don't think he really plans anything, besides SMASH, but that is probably how it will happen.  Either that or Cho will find him and get him back somehow.  I wouldn't put that past him after he ran mental circles around Reed freaking Richards.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 4, 2006)

Hulk coming back to earth is pretty easy actually...he's the freaakin HULK! Cho just has to find what planet he's on, send him a message and tell him which direction to "jump".


----------



## Guy Gardner (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, because what Marvel needs right now is a massive crossover that will inevitably fuck around with every individual story out there right now. After House of M, Civil War, and Annhiliation, we really NEED another "status quo shattering" event.

Oh wait, we need to actually have a status quo to smash to do that. Marvel needs to calm down and let things run rather than just hammering people with some sort of "Earth-Changing Crisis" over and over again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 5, 2006)

Justice And Rule said:


> Yes, because what Marvel needs right now is a massive crossover that will inevitably fuck around with every individual story out there right now. After House of M, Civil War, and Annhiliation, we really NEED another "status quo shattering" event.
> 
> Oh wait, we need to actually have a status quo to smash to do that. Marvel needs to calm down and let things run rather than just hammering people with some sort of "Earth-Changing Crisis" over and over again.



From the marketing it doesn't sound like "World War Hulk" is going to be near the scale of M or Civil War.  I suspect it will be mostly in Hulk's comic.  Maybe one big tie in (blind guess would be one of the Avengers, F4 is a good bet too I guess).  Other than that I doubt it will be much more than mentioned.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 6, 2006)

to be fair Annhiliation will more than likely not reach earth, and i don't think your find Galactus gives a shit about Civil War


----------



## Segan (Nov 19, 2006)

A question: Was the Nick Fury that gave Banner the assignment to destroy the Godseye satellite, the real one? I mean, he's a fugitive since the Secret Wars, and somewhere I read that a life decoy model of Fury has been placed to maintain normality...


----------



## lucky (Nov 19, 2006)

speaking of the hulk in space, anyone gotz the issues where it was decided that he'd be banished into space?    illuminati stuff i believe...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 19, 2006)

Segan said:


> A question: Was the Nick Fury that gave Banner the assignment to destroy the Godseye satellite, the real one? I mean, he's a fugitive since the Secret Wars, and somewhere I read that a life decoy model of Fury has been placed to maintain normality...



It was a decoy.  I seem to remember them saying something like "It's a good thing the Hulk doesn't know that Fury has gone underground."

Hmm, which brings the question, does that mean Fury is on Hulk's hit-list along with Reed and Tony?


----------



## Segan (Nov 19, 2006)

EvilMoogle said:


> It was a decoy.  I seem to remember them saying something like "It's a good thing the Hulk doesn't know that Fury has gone underground."
> 
> Hmm, which brings the question, does that mean Fury is on Hulk's hit-list along with Reed and Tony?



As long as Hulk doesn't learn Fury's circumstances, he most likely is. And even if Fury is not targeted because of throwing Hulk into outer-space, then for lying to him about the Godseye satellite.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2006)

I am actually looking forward to Planet Hulk, and want to see how this is handled.  On a side note, I am also looking forward the return of Thor in the coming months.


----------



## zamiel (Dec 24, 2006)

something i've been wondering...will hulk come back alone? or will he bring his warboaund buddies, namless, caiera, and the others ?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 24, 2006)

I am guessing all of his new possy will be with him, although I think it would be cooler to just watch Hulk alone vs everyone.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2006)

If he wanted to, Dr. Strange could just banish Hulk from Earth temporarily.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Dec 24, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If he wanted to, Dr. Strange could just banish Hulk from Earth temporarily.



Yeah, assuming Dr. Strange wants to go out of his way to save Tony and Reed after Civil War


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 24, 2006)

I wonder what PIS they'll give Sentry?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 24, 2006)

"He's my friend."


----------



## Gooba (Dec 24, 2006)

Or, "he's right."


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm wondering why Hulko would leave his nice little planet. He is King and he has the stone chick with him


----------



## Segan (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, that was an awesome issue. Didn't see him too often this heroic and selfless.

And you know, what was the most awesome words he spoke?

Caiera the Oldstrong: "But he [the Hulk] can't...he can't bear every burden of this world!"
Hulk: "Says who?"

Short and expressive ^^


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 5, 2007)

Was it said that Hulk returns alone? Or maybe he comes with his new kickass army of aliens


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jan 5, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Was it said that Hulk returns alone? Or maybe he comes with his new kickass army of aliens



That's actually what I'm thinking.  Hulk and crew get revenge on puny Earth creatures.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 5, 2007)

By then Juggernaut will hopefully be back to full power, Ironman and Captain America will have settled their differences, and Thor will have trashed Clor.  So in the end Earth will be ready.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2007)

I really hope so, I hope that they do this story really well.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 6, 2007)

Ptr Grifin said:


> By then Juggernaut will hopefully be back to full power, Ironman and Captain America will have settled their differences, and Thor will have trashed Clor.  So in the end Earth will be ready.



Nah Marvel wont make it that easy. Most likely right after civil war some random computer guy see a ship enter within earths atmosphere with all the TV screens being jacked and showing the hulk saying "I'm back ". And with Tony going "Oh fuck".


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 6, 2007)

I actually have'nt read any civil war but will most likely read WW hulk as it does look very interesting indeed.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 6, 2007)

Gai, I love your sig.  Is there a bigger version of the black Spider-man?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't think there will be any PIS with Sentry's involvement... No one likes Sentry, hence why he hardly does anything. He's power is way hyped. I mean...the main things he's done is tear a Spidey villain in half, right?

Now Strange...that will involve some PIS. Strange's magic is more than capable of stopping Hulk. But he won't jump in.

And why all the Ironman and Cap will stop Hulk? What about Ben, people? Respect the guy who's tangled with Hulk more than anyone in comics.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 14, 2007)

I like Sentry 

He did also wtfpwn Terrax, he blew dissipated Absorbing Man just by letting him taste some of his true power and he also.....get beaten abit by the Super Adaptoid and Collective

I'm guessing like how he's based of Supes, he holds back alot. I mean a million exploding suns _is_ a bit over the top, doubt even Logan could PIS that


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 14, 2007)

Found this on CBR's forums.

Just got some new info relateed to WWH here ..surprise

And just in case the link doesn't work for some reason.


> It’s been a little while since we spoke with She-Hulk writer Dan Slott, and since things are heating up in the Hulk corner of the Marvel Universe, we figured it was time to talk again.
> 
> Newsarama: Dan, it's been a while since we've checked in with you on the She-Hulk front, so what’s up?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 14, 2007)

Tony can't get a break can he


----------



## Gooba (Feb 14, 2007)

> I'm guessing like how he's based of Supes, he holds back alot. I mean a million exploding suns is a bit over the top, doubt even Logan could PIS that


Yea, the only time they tangled Wolverine got beaten, badly.

Speaking of people who have tangled with the Hulk a lot... I wonder what Wolverine is going to do in the War.  I wouldn't be too surprised if he actually backed Hulk.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

Guaranteed, some will participate and some will refrain from such.

Most likely, those who refrains are those who can really turn the tables.

In addition, following Civil War, 616 earth is divided.

And prey to more big events still.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 14, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Yea, the only time they tangled Wolverine got beaten, badly.
> 
> Speaking of people who have tangled with the Hulk a lot... I wonder what Wolverine is going to do in the War.  I wouldn't be too surprised if he actually backed Hulk.



Yeah I read Wolverine now starting from the first CW tie in. It was funny how that Atlantian guy tried to help


----------



## Lord Snow (Feb 23, 2007)

Click here for a more in-depth information on World War Hulk tie-ins...


----------



## Segan (Mar 13, 2007)

That's a nasty way of forcing the Hulk to return to Earth. This time it looks like Marvel will do a very excellent job on finishing the PLANET HULK saga. Hopefully World War Hulk will maintain the niveau of Planet Hulk.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 13, 2007)

And once again, Marvel thinks we're made of money. . .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe that's why they have so many delays to make sure we have enough money... :sad:

It'd be really nice if Marvel didn't 85 million tie-ins around every single status quo-shaking event they parade out. Hell, it's the main reason I avoided HoM and Civil War because if I'd be fucking broke if I bought every single damned tie-in issue of both of those crossovers.

EDIT: Reading through the checklist on Marvel.com, there's like 35 tie-in issues! Jeebus H. Fuck... not as bad as Civil War, but come on now.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 15, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> Maybe that's why they have so many delays to make sure we have enough money... :sad:
> 
> It'd be really nice if Marvel didn't 85 million tie-ins around every single status quo-shaking event they parade out. Hell, it's the main reason I avoided HoM and Civil War because if I'd be fucking broke if I bought every single damned tie-in issue of both of those crossovers.
> 
> EDIT: Reading through the checklist on Marvel.com, there's like 35 tie-in issues! Jeebus H. Fuck... not as bad as Civil War, but come on now.



Then expect around 10 spin offs when it's all over


----------



## Gooba (Mar 15, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And once again, Marvel thinks we're made of money. . .


I'm made of a fast internet connection, and that is good enough.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Mar 15, 2007)

This whole WWH thing isn't sitting right with me. It kinda seems like Hulk is gonna tear all these new superhero teams a new one. He's gonna tear down this "new world" Iron Man was creating and basically everything eventually goes back to normal. It would be very typical of Marvel. Anyone who shelled out the cash and expected changed is gonna feel like a used whore.
I really hope I'm wrong...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh @#$@.

(Preview of World War Hulk #1)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Now the Hulk returns to Earth to wreak his terrible vengeance on Iron Man, Reed Richards, Dr. Strange and Black Bolt -- and anyone else who gets in his way. Stronger than ever, accompanied by his monstrous Warbound gladiator allies, and possessed by the fiercest and purest rage imaginable, the Hulk may just tear this stupid planet in half.





Check the link.  4 pages of WWH #1.  You won't regret.


----------



## Galt (Mar 16, 2007)

Holy $#%@!

I can only imagine how much worse it's gonna be for Stark and Richards!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2007)

Galt said:


> Holy $#%@!
> 
> I can only imagine how much worse it's gonna be for Stark and Richards!



Reed might be in some serious, serious trouble.  Stark at least has all of SHIELD's resources to back him.  He should be able to hide at the very least 

Reed just has his stretching power.  I'd say Reed should start building a new spaceship and head for whatever planet he was going to strand the Hulk on.  It's his only hope.

That or throw Franklen at the Hulk.  That might work


----------



## Hellion (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh my God I just read the preview pages of WWH and I want to read it now.  Him and Black Bolt 

"I wanna here you SCREAM"


----------



## the_ilest (Mar 16, 2007)

im just hoping hulk tears. iron man a new ass hole.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 16, 2007)

I wonder if Strange will fast once more. . .

To be a bit off-topic, World War Hulk may increase the fanboyism of the Hulk fanboys.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder if Strange will fast once more. . .
> 
> To be a bit off-topic, World War Hulk may increase the fanboyism of the Hulk fanboys.



Acccording to the brief article Strange is on Hulk's hitlist as well.  So presumably even if Strange says "I'm sitting this one out" Hulk will still come looking for the good Doctor (though how exactly the Hulk could find Dr. Strange if Dr. Strange doesn't want to be found I don't know).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 16, 2007)

Reeds is on Titan, Hulk will have a bit of trouble getting there

Honestly WWH is stupid, there's so many people that could beat him but will lose to him. I really want to know how Blackagon Boltagar will lose


----------



## Gooba (Mar 17, 2007)

The previous times he has tangled with the Avengers, including IM and Thor at the same time, he has always been mad about being disturbed or something small like that.  This time, he is going after the people who murdered his wife, unborn child, and kingdom right in front of him.  I'll let Spengler describe it.


			
				Dr. Egon Spengler said:
			
		

> Well, let's say this Twinkie represents the normal amount of rage energy in an average Hulk brawl. Based on this provocation, it would be a Twinkie thirty-five miles long, weighing approximately six thousand tons.


A Hulk this angry could probably make the retcon punch look like a punch from Jubilee, if he had the opportunity.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2007)

Still, they are able to banish him with Strange.

Heck, if Hulk was really such a danger to life, why didn't they assassinate Bruce a long time ago?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 17, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Still, they are able to banish him with Strange.
> 
> Heck, if Hulk was really such a danger to life, why didn't they assassinate Bruce a long time ago?


Oh yea, very true.  I was just talking about how he could beat Black Bolt.  Strange is the biggest problem.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Oh yea, very true.  I was just talking about how he could beat Black Bolt.  Strange is the biggest problem.



Black Bolt's whisper has varied over the years of publishing history. At one time, it was stated it was enough to split the planet; another was a city-destroyer; next was a continent destroyer. And this is just the _whisper_ varying, never mind the shout.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Black Bolt's whisper has varied over the years of publishing history. At one time, it was stated it was enough to split the planet; another was a city-destroyer; next was a continent destroyer. And this is just the _whisper_ varying, never mind the shout.



In all fairness whispers vary so that makes some degree of sense.

I'm okay with Hulk shrugging off the whisper, what confuses me is the fact that Medusa didn't seem to have any problems from it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> In all fairness whispers vary so that makes some degree of sense.
> 
> I'm okay with Hulk shrugging off the whisper, what confuses me is the fact that Medusa didn't seem to have any problems from it.



If Black Bolt screams, that'd be one heck of a durability for Hulk.

But I'd expect that from Savage Hulk; mindless anger. The current gravage Hulk is pissed, but doesn't strike to me as capable to the anger of Savage Hulk.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 17, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If Black Bolt screams, that'd be one heck of a durability for Hulk.
> 
> But I'd expect that from Savage Hulk; mindless anger. The current gravage Hulk is pissed, but doesn't strike to me as capable to the anger of Savage Hulk.



Well, it's quite possible that the WWH incarnation of hulk is actually more angry than the Savage Hulk has ever been.

If Hulk shrugs off a scream, then that would be an insane upgrade to his power.  But Black Bolt can't scream, that (at the vary least) will destroy the moon and the rest of the Inhumans.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2007)

HULK has a GIANT FUCKING SWORD



Sold.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2007)

I want to read this. 

I just hope Hulk doesn't beat up on Juggernaut. Maybe Juggernaut will get his full powers back and show what Juggernaut is all about?! 

Ok, wishful thinking.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 18, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to read this.
> 
> I just hope Hulk doesn't beat up on Juggernaut. Maybe Juggernaut will get his full powers back and show what Juggernaut is all about?!
> 
> Ok, wishful thinking.





> "We got to see the Juggernaut!" (in World War Hulk) a fan exclaimed Gage: "I'm trying to figure out how to get Juggernaut from England to..."



I would hope that they wouldn't bring Juggernaut all the way from England just to get beat down while depowered.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 18, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> I would hope that they wouldn't bring Juggernaut all the way from England just to get beat down while depowered.



I assume that's what the fan meant by "find a way to get Juggs there from England."  Because it'd be a reasonable enough pretense for him to fly over there, but without more power than the's currently equiped with he wouldn't be a help.

I'm personally really curious as to how "Heroes for Hire" is supposed to be one of the tie-ins.  How in the world are street-level types supposed to help signifigantly (especially against a Hulk that's at Black Bolt level fighting power)?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 18, 2007)

> Hulk will fight Wolverine in WWH: X-Men.


Nice, something to hold me over until they finally freaking finish Ultimate Wolvie vs Hulk (ifthey ever do)  Although I really expected him to take Hulk's side in this.  I think he would be very sympathetic to being treated like a rampaging madman.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 19, 2007)

I hope Hulk can finally beat the crap outta Black Bolt. 
Damn inhuman is still invicted, but not for much, it seems.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Thorn (Mar 19, 2007)

Hulk kind of sounds like a rapist in that picture.  Haha.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 19, 2007)

Thorn said:


> Hulk kind of sounds like a rapist in that picture.  Haha.


He's a well known horny green bastard


----------



## Coaxmetal (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a feeling that the 50 state Initiative will play a big role into Hulk's return (i.e. Hulk does a state by state tour of smashing, taking out each team as he goes) If that is the case, he should stay away from Wisconsin or he will be in danger of a major pwnage.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2007)

heh


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2007)

Well to counter black bolt he can just grab him around the mouth and slowly crush him 

This will be awesome just because Hulk will destroy everything Tony has worked and fought for.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 27, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Well to counter black bolt he can just grab him around the mouth and slowly crush him
> 
> This will be awesome just because Hulk will destroy everything Tony has worked and fought for.



What would happen if Black Bolt were to fart?:S 

I don't think it would be silent.  I would be funny if he snuck one in there.


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2007)

I think it would be the equivalent of a sonic boom


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Mar 27, 2007)

cant wait till someone thinks hulk out of existance
such an annoying character


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2007)

hjkou said:


> cant wait till someone thinks hulk out of existance
> such an annoying character



Well, the vast majority of the those that think-out-of-existence are either in the Cosmic comics or in the X-titles.  Both have a habit of ignoring major events in the "normal world" of Earth.

The cosmics will be busy with Annihilation-Round-Two, the X-titles will probably remain neutral citing something like "Hey, you normal heroes leave us to deal with all the people trying to exterminate mutants.  You made the Hulk, you banished the Hulk, you deal with him returning pissed of more than God."


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2007)

well that cover I posted was Xavier in the hulks grip, so something tells me they'll be involved this time more direclty


(anyone else thinking of that game with those weeds that kids use to pop the tops off while looking at the pic)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2007)

Taleran said:


> well that cover I posted was Xavier in the hulks grip, so something tells me they'll be involved this time more direclty
> 
> 
> (anyone else thinking of that game with those weeds that kids use to pop the tops off while looking at the pic)



That cover's from World War Hulk: X-Men, where Hulk apparently confronts Xavier about what he thinks of the Illumaniti decision to banish him (Xavier was missing due to events of HoM at the time of the "vote").

So there'll likely be some casual Hulk vs. the X-Men fun, but not on the lines of Hulk-is-trying-to-exterminate-the-X-Men.

And the powerful reality warpers are mostly wandering around doing their own thing so unless they happen to be at the X-Mansion when it happens, it won't occur to them to save the world by turning the Hulk into a kumquat.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2007)

could there be a chance that the Xmen would sympathize with the Hulk?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2007)

Taleran said:


> could there be a chance that the Xmen would sympathize with the Hulk?



Apparently Angel does at least (though I'm not sure what the logic of that is exactly).

I'm still guessing that as a whole the X-Men are going to stay neutral during WWH.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

If Hulk destroyed all that Tony worked for, a big event would just render the previous one completely redundant.


----------



## Arachnia (Mar 27, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Apparently Angel does at least (though I'm not sure what the logic of that is exactly).
> 
> I'm still guessing that as a whole the X-Men are going to stay neutral during WWH.



i can't see that happen since xavier is on the payback list for hulk...and from the cover where hulk is squeezing xaviers head im guessing the x-men will fight him at least once


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> i can't see that happen since xavier is on the payback list for hulk...and from the cover where hulk is squeezing xaviers head im guessing the x-men will fight him at least once



Xavier's not exactly on his hit-list as he wasn't there for the "vote."  (He was missing due to events following House-of-M).

Hulk wants to find out from him what his position would have been, and what he thinks of the others voting to exile him.

Just like Namor's not on his list because Namor voted against banishing the Hulk (what was it "He'll be back, and he's going to kill all of you.  And he'll be right"?).


----------



## Arachnia (Mar 27, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Xavier's not exactly on his hit-list as he wasn't there for the "vote."  (He was missing due to events following House-of-M).
> 
> Hulk wants to find out from him what his position would have been, and what he thinks of the others voting to exile him.
> 
> Just like Namor's not on his list because Namor voted against banishing the Hulk (what was it "He'll be back, and he's going to kill all of you.  And he'll be right"?).



well damn...i just read that part where it says he is just questioning him (i so hoped he attacked him only coz he was in illuminati, that he wouldn't care that xavier wasn't there)...oh well, but i still don't want the x-men to be neutral


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> well damn...i just read that part where it says he is just questioning him (i so hoped he attacked him only coz he was in illuminati, that he wouldn't care that xavier wasn't there)...oh well, but i still don't want the x-men to be neutral



Well, there will probably be a fight or two.  And don't get me wrong, I'd love nothing more than to actually have the X-Men and the non-X-Men actually both significantly acknowledge the same events in the universe (I mean more than a casual "oh there's a Civil War going on, sucks to be them" or "where did all the mutants go, anyway" type stuff).


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 27, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> well damn...i just read that part where it says he is just questioning him (i so hoped he attacked him only coz he was in illuminati, that he wouldn't care that xavier wasn't there)...oh well, but i still don't want the x-men to be neutral



To burst your bubble even more Xavier is said not to be there when the Hulk comes knocking. So yeah we will some Hulk Smash around the Institute.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Mar 27, 2007)

All that aside, here is the real question: Who will die in the event (if anyone)?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 27, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> All that aside, here is the real question: Who will die in the event (if anyone)?



I hope Tony dies


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2007)

The death count will be mostly those 50 state initiative nobodies.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 27, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> The death count will be mostly those 50 state initiative nobodies.



Hopefully most of the Mighty Avengers


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 27, 2007)

Meh i doubt it why create a new team then kill them off a few weeks later  Wait.....didn't that happen with the New Avengers?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 27, 2007)

Gai said:


> Hopefully most of the Mighty Avengers



Most of the Mighty Avengers are nobodies


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2007)

It would be cool if Hulk would meet opponents that are capable of stopping him, and instead of his ass getting kicked, he could use his cunningness to outsmart them...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 28, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Most of the Mighty Avengers are nobodies



Wasp - Kinda nobody
Ares - Nobody
Wonderman - Gay name = nobody
Ms. Marvel - Bitch
Ironman - Idiot
Sentry - Cool


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2007)

Wouldn't the Hulk be at a disadvantage against Sentry due to different types of strength?
Having access to energy equal to millions of exploding suns would give Sentry the edge, since Hulk can't smash pure energy away as he can with solid material (or at least with objects of some sort of physical manifestation)...
Unless the authors give the Hulk the ability to absorb that much (or survive, for that matter)...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 28, 2007)

Sentry is one big PIS maget

He'll never use full power

Never


----------



## Taleran (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah I hate it when people do that make characters with so much potential that they can't use said potential


----------



## Gooba (Mar 28, 2007)

> Wouldn't the Hulk be at a disadvantage against Sentry due to different types of strength?
> Having access to energy equal to millions of exploding suns would give Sentry the edge, since Hulk can't smash pure energy away as he can with solid material (or at least with objects of some sort of physical manifestation)...
> Unless the authors give the Hulk the ability to absorb that much (or survive, for that matter)...


They can just ramp up his durability/healing.  He has taken countless energy blasts before like that.


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 28, 2007)

Gai said:


> Sentry is one big PIS maget
> 
> He'll never use full power
> 
> Never



This is why I HATE the Sentry. He's such a stupid character to create and put in a team. He's WAY too powerful for any credible threat to exist for the team so they have to think of lame ways for him not to be able to battle.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 28, 2007)

Sentry uses full power, Void comes back.

That's probably why he'll hold back when confronting Hulk, if he does.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 28, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sentry uses full power, Void comes back.
> 
> That's probably why he'll hold back when confronting Hulk, if he does.



They've said that Sentry will have a big role in WWH.  What that means exactly is open to interpretation (maybe it means Sentry will inherit Goliath's Pym powers!   )


----------



## Gooba (Mar 28, 2007)

Maybe he will side with Hulk.  Really, that is one good way to deal with any of the "problem" people who should be able to end the war quickly.  Although seeing as Dr. Strange is on Hulk's hit list I don't see how they will deal with him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 31, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sentry uses full power, Void comes back.
> 
> That's probably why he'll hold back when confronting Hulk, if he does.



But Voids chilling in the Sun with the collective power


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 31, 2007)

The collective power returned to earth though in New Avengers and "re powered" Magneto after letting everyone know that the collective was Xorn.


----------



## Segan (Apr 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you see that?
He smashed tectonic plates and mountains and he cried.

Awesome! When was the last time the Hulk actually cried? Just awesome.

I can't wait for World War Hulk.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 4, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



105 is out?


----------



## Segan (Apr 4, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> 105 is out?



Yes, check the 0day-release thread.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 4, 2007)

You can feel his rage jumping out of the comic  _Do not ask for who the bell tolls Iron Man it tolls for thee_


----------



## Segan (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, not a mindless raging mass of destruction anymore, but an angry and creature with some depths.


----------



## the_ilest (Apr 4, 2007)

well all i got to say is this reminds me of DBZ hulk trained in outer space and know his more uber.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll bet that World War Hulk will end on a whisper, instead of a bang.

And no, I'm not being literal.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't even want him to go to earh.  I'd rather wish he and black adam could just be left alone.  I know the writers do it for conflict.  But what character is STUPID enough to keep provoking these guys?!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2007)

Just the writers.


----------



## Segan (Apr 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'll bet that World War Hulk will end on a whisper, instead of a bang.
> 
> And no, I'm not being literal.



And I will pray that your bet will fail. I'm a Hulk fan, after all...


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a feeling that after Hulk beats all of Earths Heros, he is going to lose to Wovlerine.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2007)

If Hulk defeats Squirrel Girl, it'd be the biggest job in history.


----------



## Rock of Ages (Apr 4, 2007)

He'll have a tough time with Arana for sure.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Apr 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If Hulk defeats Squirrel Girl, it'd be the biggest job in history.



The writers will probably have him skip wisconson on his smash spree since they have several issues to fill out.


----------



## Noah (Apr 5, 2007)

Hulk #105:

Tony better get that Hulkbuster Armor out, because the Illuminati is about to get slapped right across the mouth.

As if we don't know this already.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 5, 2007)

Did the Hulkbuster armor work the first time he used it?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 5, 2007)

Yea, against Professor Hulk, until the Hulk talked Tony into reasoning instead of just smashing (thats _not _backwards).  Hulk who is mad about his wife, child, and entire planet being destroyed is another thing entirely.


----------



## Rangamaru (Apr 5, 2007)

I hope the illumnati are held responsible. Especially tony. THey keep talking about heroes being held accountable--they just killed a hell of a lot of innocents for no reason. They deserved to be tried on planet hulk law--which equals a quick death.


----------



## Segan (Apr 5, 2007)

You know what would be cool? He would land somewhere in the USA, where a relatively weak superteam will try to contain him, when he goes rampage. And after he beats them down, he will go to the nearest TV-team that is recording the whole fight live, and he will say:
"Those little, stupid, puny humans who sent me into outer space and tried to kill me with their stupid shuttle, should come so that I can punish them.
Until then I will continue destroying everything."

Imagine the reactions of all the people watching TV. And the faces of Tony, Reed, Dr. Strange when they get the message etc.

That would be really cool.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 5, 2007)

Rangamaru said:


> I hope the illumnati are held responsible. Especially tony. THey keep talking about heroes being held accountable--they just killed a hell of a lot of innocents for no reason. They deserved to be tried on planet hulk law--which equals a quick death.


Anyone else see the irony there?  The self proclaimed "best" superheroes just made a mistake which is a few millions times worse than Stamford.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, crazy heroes.

When's this thing gonna come out, I'm dying already!


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 5, 2007)

The thing is though would Reed actually want the shuttle to blow up like that?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> The thing is though would Reed actually want the shuttle to blow up like that?



No, one of the factions on Planet Hulk rigged it to either kill the Hulk or get the Hulk to leave (depends on how you read it).


----------



## Segan (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't think Reed would allow that. And probably nobody wanted this to happen. It was a technical defect that resulted in a devastating explosion. Just read the alert voice in the newest issue right before the shuttle blows up.

Well, in the end, it doesn't really matters.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 5, 2007)

They'll probably bring back Betty Ross.

Heck, if they brought back Mar-Vell of all characters, she's not that farfetched.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 5, 2007)

> And probably nobody wanted this to happen. It was a technical defect that resulted in a devastating explosion. Just read the alert voice in the newest issue right before the shuttle blows up.


And the New Warriors didn't want Nitro to kill over 600 people.  Both the New Warriors and the Illuminati made mistakes which cost people their lives, except one killed 600, the other killed a planet.


----------



## Segan (Apr 5, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> They'll probably bring back Betty Ross.
> 
> Heck, if they brought back Mar-Vell of all characters, she's not that farfetched.



Shit, I hope that does not happen. I don't like her.

But then again, the last time Bruce saw her, she wished him to hell because Hulk killed Doc Samson. There's no reason her appearance would change anything. Unless Bruce gets emotional and interferes with the Hulk (and I don't want this to happen).


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 5, 2007)

But wasn't Doc Samson alive? Last timei checked>_>


----------



## Segan (Apr 5, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> But wasn't Doc Samson alive? Last timei checked>_>



Don't know. But I was sure, during the arc when The Leader manipulated Bruce Banner/Hulk, that Hulk killed Doc Samson in the lair of the Leader. But maybe Betty Ross was just hysterical and thought he was dead...


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 5, 2007)

He was recently in X factor and was siding with Tony in CW so hes alive.


----------



## Segan (Apr 5, 2007)

Eh, alright then. Uhm, I wanted to ask where your avatar is from. I've the distinct feeling I've seen it somewhere else in a manga.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 5, 2007)

His name is Matmune he is from Shaman King.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 5, 2007)

The fact that he is alive isn't evidence for or against Hulk killing him in the past.  This is Marvel after all.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 5, 2007)

True =/ No one stays dead anymore.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 5, 2007)

In Marvel, nothing is sacred.

They brought back Mar-Vell, for pity's sake.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 5, 2007)

I wonder if they will bring back Peters hamster that taught him that no matter how pointless running in wheel may seem he should never give up.


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 5, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> In Marvel, nothing is sacred.
> 
> They brought back Mar-Vell, for pity's sake.



The sad part is no one really cares about Mar-Vell's resurection. I mean seriously the guy is not even a hot topic. It was the most useless thing to happen at Civil War only behind Sentry's role (which was nothing lol).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 5, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> The sad part is no one really cares about Mar-Vell's resurection. I mean seriously the guy is not even a hot topic. It was the most useless thing to happen at Civil War only behind Sentry's role (which was nothing lol).



Nobody cares because his resurrection was seemed more of an afterthought than an actual plot device.

It was like "we need a big name to run the hero-prison.  Who's not on a side already"  "Er, well, Captain Marvel's not on either list."  "Isn't he dead?" "Yeah, but, um, he did stuff in the negative zone a lot, maybe one time he went to the future and ran the prison for a few years before going back in time and dieing."

Seriously.  WTF?


----------



## The Wanderer (Apr 5, 2007)

You know, the worst thing of all that is the theories before the release. People were actually swearing that Thor or Fury were the chosen ones, and afterwards there was nothing you could do, except to feel bad for them.

At least I know how things will work out when the Naruto Pairing Wars come to its climax XD


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2007)

Hulk should grab Mjolnir that'd be awesome


----------



## Segan (Apr 6, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> His name is Matmune he is from Shaman King.



Yeah, now I remember. He was the teacher of Yo Asakura, wasn't he? And he was once a pet of Hao or something.


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Hulk should grab Mjolnir that'd be awesome



It would be. But you know what'd be even more awesome? If Doom picked up Mjolnir.

....I'm still pissed at the F4 cover for lying to me.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2007)

Agreed.  Doom is more worthy than most of the heroes now.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 6, 2007)

Why would Hulk go after Spider-Man?

​


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> Why would Hulk go after Spider-Man?
> 
> ​



Why is he going after Ms. Marvel, The Thing, Cyclops, Wolverine or Medusa (Guessing?  Tigra seems far-fetched)?

I'd assume that they stand in his way of going after others.  Spider-man might be defending Dr. Strange since Strange is in the New Avengers now.  Though what protection Spider-man can give Dr. Strange I don't know.


----------



## The Rook (Apr 6, 2007)

I think people are reading too much into the hit list (even though Marvel gave us the impression that we should).  Those eight faces pretty much represent most of the Marvel superheroes, X-Men, Initiative, Mighty Avengers, New Avengers, and Wolverine (just because Marvel loves marketing him that much).  It kind of goes along with the "Hulk vs. the world" idea we've been given.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 6, 2007)

Rook209 said:


> I think people are reading too much into the hit list (even though Marvel gave us the impression that we should).  Those eight faces pretty much represent most of the Marvel superheroes, X-Men, Initiative, Mighty Avengers, New Avengers, and Wolverine (just because Marvel loves marketing him that much).  It kind of goes along with the "Hulk vs. the world" idea we've been given.



That's probably the case.

The only people really on Hulk's hit list are: Dr. Strange, Iron Man, Mr. Fantastic, and Black Bolt.  He wants to know what Xavier thinks (and might kill him if he answers wrong).  He might also be after Nick Fury if he's unaware that it was a body dupe used to trick him into space, but nobody's even mentioned that angle that I've heard of so I'm assuming this is not the case.

Anyone else is lumped into "got into Hulk's way" or "stayed out of Hulk's way."

Members of the former might end up with a bad case of dead.  For some reason Heroes tend to object to that, so most of the heroes should be fighting the Hulk to some degree.

Personally, I really want to hear Namor's take on it.  I wouldn't mind seeing a "WWH Sub-mariner: I told you so!" issue (issue, not 4-part mini.  Namor can gloat over Tony Stark's broken corpse in 18 pages easily enough).


----------



## Potentialflip (Apr 6, 2007)

Got an excuse for the wtf?!

- Ms Marvel... Let's face it. Hulk hates all military people.
- Cyclops... Might as well go after the current headmaster of the Institute.
- Spider-Man... New York is still his city.
- Tigra... Refused to go on a date with him.
- Wolverine... He hurt the Hulks feelings.
- The Thing... Cause it just feels right. And the fact that he is Reed's best bud.
- Iron Man/Black Bolt... Don't need to explain why!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 6, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> The collective power returned to earth though in New Avengers and "re powered" Magneto after letting everyone know that the collective was Xorn.



Yeah and didn't Sentry chuck him into the sun again?



Juggernaut said:


> I have a feeling that after Hulk beats all of Earths Heros, he is going to lose to Wovlerine.



Don't give Gooba any more wet dreams



Red_Squirrel said:


> Hulk #105:
> 
> Tony better get that Hulkbuster Armor out, because the Illuminati is about to get slapped right across the mouth.
> 
> As if we don't know this already.



The Illuminati has already been disbanded. One member is missing, one recently attacked Earth, another lives under the ocean and doesn't any business with the others, one is off planet shagging his wife, one is fugitive against the law and the last is busy humping Capt's dead corpse



Segan said:


> Don't know. But I was sure, during the arc when The Leader manipulated Bruce Banner/Hulk, that Hulk killed Doc Samson in the lair of the Leader. But maybe Betty Ross was just hysterical and thought he was dead...



Dude.......Samson was like in every issue of Civil War (he has tussled with Hercules and Spider-Man) and a couple of She-Hulks issues


----------



## Noah (Apr 7, 2007)

Gai said:


> The Illuminati has already been disbanded. One member is missing, one recently attacked Earth, another lives under the ocean and doesn't any business with the others, one is off planet shagging his wife, one is fugitive against the law and the last is busy humping Capt's dead corpse



This I know already. The fact that they disbanded has absolutely nothing to do with Hulk killing/eating/raping/slapping/eating/beating/punching/raping all of them.

I'd make a joke about Hulk pushing Xavier down some stairs, but Ultimate Sinister already did that and it's really no good now anyway.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 7, 2007)

> I'd make a joke about Hulk pushing Xavier down some stairs, but Ultimate Sinister already did that and it's really no good now anyway.


You know, pushing almost anyone (without super-durability/healing) down a flight of stairs is pretty effective.  It is just funnier if you do it to someone in a wheelchair.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 7, 2007)

Gai said:


> Yeah and didn't Sentry chuck him into the sun again?



Well how do you explain the spot Magneto was on exploding?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 7, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Well how do you explain the spot Magneto was on exploding?



I mean after that, they got the power from him again and then Sentry then chucks him into sun


----------



## Rice Ball (Apr 8, 2007)

Wonder what excuse we'd see for Mar-vell and Sentry staying out of this fight.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Sentry: "He's my friend."


----------



## Segan (Apr 8, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sentry: "He's my friend."



Now, seriously?

Edit: And now that I noticed, how the heck do you get nearly 50'000 posts in less than two years?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 8, 2007)

Segan said:


> Now, seriously?


I don't think they've made Sentry's position officially known yet.  They have said he'll "play a major role."  But that is open to interpretation.


----------



## lucky (Apr 8, 2007)

wow.  after the last issue of hulk i'm reallllly lookin' forward to world war hulk.  Moreso than i looked forward to civil war!!!

SMASH@!!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2007)

Segan said:


> Now, seriously?
> 
> Edit: And now that I noticed, how the heck do you get nearly 50'000 posts in less than two years?



People like Id, Haterade and myself donated all out rep and posts to him


----------



## Rock of Ages (Apr 9, 2007)

I hope Marvel has the decency to let Hulk and co. win World War Hulk.

So to what extent is Hulk powered up by his exposure to the bomb, the shadowpact, &c?


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2007)

There is no way to tell right now, until we see just how mad he gets when actually confronting the Illuminati members.  I have a feeling we are going to see the most powerful Hulk ever.


----------



## Rock of Ages (Apr 9, 2007)

Maybe Hulk will prove the foolishness of dispersing superheroes around the world by levelling Washington, DC (in the process of laying a beating to Iron Man) while a lot of the heavy-hitters are in places like Anchorage.



			
				Gooba said:
			
		

> There is no way to tell right now, until we see just how mad he gets when actually confronting the Illuminati members. I have a feeling we are going to see the most powerful Hulk ever.



The world can only hope!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2007)

If Hulk wins World War Hulk, the entire Civil War event would be made redundant.


----------



## Rock of Ages (Apr 9, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If Hulk wins World War Hulk, the entire Civil War event would be made redundant.



You mean it wasn't already redundant?  Cough Maximum Security cough.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 9, 2007)

Isn't it great that Iron Man took it upon himself to make training camps for heroes because there was 1 incident where heroes made a mistake which took lives, yet he has made 2 very recently, and one of them was one of the worst hero mistakes ever (blowing up an innocent planet).  I don't really think the idea of trying to pull all the new heroes up to his level is really a good idea.


----------



## Rock of Ages (Apr 9, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Isn't it great that Iron Man took it upon himself to make training camps for heroes because there was 1 incident where heroes made a mistake which took lives, yet he has made 2 very recently, and one of them was one of the worst hero mistakes ever (blowing up an innocent planet).  I don't really think the idea of trying to pull all the new heroes up to his level is really a good idea.



Quoted due to high truth content.  I wonder if he'll teach his proteges to drink on the job, too.


----------



## Segan (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, Iron Man didn't intend it...

Not like I would care about him, though.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 9, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, Iron Man didn't intend it...




Well yeah, that's why it's a "mistake" you wouldn't intend to make a mistake. However he _did_ intend to shoot Hulk into space. So it's his fault.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 9, 2007)

Who is expecting a Korg/Thing showdown?


----------



## Rock of Ages (Apr 9, 2007)

Gai said:


> Who is expecting a Korg/Thing showdown?



That would be sweet.  And what else... Miek vs Spiderman?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 10, 2007)

How about Hiroim the shamed vs. Luke Cage


----------



## the_ilest (Apr 10, 2007)

i just want to see iron man die. As well all the super heroes that where against cap.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 10, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> How about Hiroim the shamed vs. Luke Cage



That's like Aokiji vs Iceman 



the_ilest said:


> i just want to see iron man die. As well all the super heroes that where against cap.



Who doesn't want to see him die?


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a bad feeling some popular heroes are going to bite the dust.


Could this be the end of...



​


----------



## Noah (Apr 10, 2007)

Gai said:


> Who doesn't want to see him die?



....I don't. I love this dick move heel turn that Tony's got going for him. I would, however, like to see Miek fight....well, anyone. I love Miek.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 10, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> I have a bad feeling some popular heroes are going to bite the dust.
> 
> 
> Could this be the end of...
> ...


OMFG.  I need to go into a coma until WWH is over so I can read it all without having to wait.


----------



## The Rook (Apr 10, 2007)

Gooba said:


> OMFG.  I need to go into a coma until WWH is over so I can read it all without having to wait.


We could try putting you in suspended animation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2007)

Idle speculation:

In the last issue of the Hulk we see the Hulk fail to protect his wife and his (unborn) child.

I wonder if we'll finally get to see the "Guilt Hulk" come out during WWH?  "We didn't kill your family, you failed to protect them!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2007)

Prediction: They all live.

Except for, perhaps, Dr. Strange. He's broken anyway, why not off him?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Nice Gut Punch on Tony, Hulk!


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 12, 2007)

I think that's a dream sequence. As awesome as it woudl be for Hulk to tie Strange up using Reed and throw them into the sun, I don't see it actually happening.

I really want it to happen though.

Both of those images don't look like Romita's art either, so they might be from a different book.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 12, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> I have a bad feeling some popular heroes are going to bite the dust.
> 
> 
> Could this be the end of...
> ...




My god this may be Marvels best crossover as of late


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 12, 2007)

Strange jobbing.

Sigh. . .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 12, 2007)

I have the feeling that Hulk will get a hold of one of the infinity gems that the Illuminati has, using it to beat each member and take one of their gems,. This is the only way I see him lasting against the entire world.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 12, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> I have the feeling that Hulk will get a hold of one of the infinity gems that the Illuminati has, using it to beat each member and take one of their gems,. This is the only way I see him lasting against the entire world.



I doubt it, but it's an interesting consideration.

He's apparently fighting BB first from the preview.  The Space Gem would make the Hulk an unstoppable beast.  Seriously, game over.  The only hope the world would have is if Strange detected the Hulk (and understood the threat he represented) and sent him off to another dimension (can you send someone with the space gem to another dimension?), or sucked his soul out with the soul gem.

Short of that, Tony mastering the reality gem to a level above what Thanos did and editing the Hulk out of existence would be the only other hope I could see.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2007)

Preview of the Prelude to World War Hulk:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 27, 2007)

I wonder what became of Warlock. . . last we saw him, he was with Gamora and Atleza.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Apr 27, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder what became of Warlock. . . last we saw him, he was with Gamora and Atleza.



Gamora's been sited back in the universe IIRC.

As far as we know Warlock's still outside of reality or wherever that room's supposed to be.

He's more likely to show up in Annihilation than in WWH though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 27, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder what became of Warlock. . . last we saw him, he was with Gamora and Atleza.



I thought the last we saw of him was him parting ways with Thanos?


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2007)

So, the new issue of the Hulk came out today (first part of WWH).

Here's my quick take:

*Spoiler*: __ 




First of all, I think it was an excellent prep issue, very well written to set the stage.

Basically the issue is devoted to Cho gathering allies (most of the issue is focused on She Hulk).  I don't remember Hulk showing up at all in it, which is odd for an Incredible Hulk issue, though Hulk gets his time in the spot-light in the WWH Prelude to War (or whatever it's called).

All in all it's quite worth reading.  Especially to see Cho outsmart everyone.  Seriously, 7th smartest in the world?  As far as street-smarts goes I can't think of anyone that ranks up with him.  _Maybe_ the Mad Thinker, but he's clearly outsmarting Reed and Tony at every turn.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2007)

I thought it was a great prep issue too.  I really can't wait to see how this thing turns out.  It may even be great.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 3, 2007)

From Newsarama:


> NRAMA: With the destruction of the craft that transported Hulk to Sakaar?did the Hulk absorb another healthy dose of radiation?
> 
> Greg Pak: Yes, indeed. When he hits the planet for World War Hulk, he?ll be angrier and stronger than the Marvel heroes have ever seen him.


----------



## Kefka (May 3, 2007)

She who urinates uncontrollably...


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 3, 2007)

Did anyone else love that little comic about the illuminati in middle of the World War Hulk Prologue as much as I did? 

The recent hulk issue and this prologue looks to be setting up something pretty good. But truth be told, I'll be reading this event mainly for the She-Hulk appearances. I just can't get enough of that green-skinned, vixen, laywer with muscles.


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2007)

"I told you all Bad Karma!"

"Can't we get this guy a pen and paper?"


that comic kicked all kids of ass


----------



## Segan (May 3, 2007)

Mann, Doc Samson is like the ultimate jerk...
I just wonder, what Richard Reed has planned for Cho with Hercules and the other angel-thing...


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2007)

well the next episode preview was Hulk vs. Herc so I'm guessing the Jolly Green Giant interupts their talk


and the images they used for the Iron Man issues at the end of the prolouge looked AMAZING


FINISH HIM! *Uppercut*

for those that can't read the comic


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Segan (May 3, 2007)

Wait, there's something I don't understand. In the prologue Doc Sam meets up with Jen Walters in an apartment.
But in the Incredible Hulk issue Jen is thrown out of S.H.I.E.L.D. and picked up by Cho, and they both meet Doc Sam. And there was no sign of Jen having met Samson before she was in the café with Cho.

No matter how I look at it, those two event don't match up, no matter how you put it chronologically.


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2007)

Doc Says he went there *after* she sent him flying far enough to earn air miles


----------



## Kefka (May 3, 2007)

O.o

1- Jen fights Iron Man and is thrown out of S.H.I.E.L.D. (She-Hulk 18)

2- Cho picks her up and she punches Doc Sam. (Incredible Hulk 106)

3- Doc Sam visits her in that hotel or whatever. (Prologue)


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2007)

Hmm...well, there was no mentioning of Cho in the prologue...


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2007)

well there wasn't a point...


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2007)

There would have been a point, because I want to know what happened to Cho =)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 4, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> From Newsarama:



That's rubbish. Maestro, War, Mindless > Emo Hulk



Kefka said:


> She who urinates uncontrollably...



I loled at that as well



Coaxmetal said:


> Did anyone else love that little comic about the illuminati in middle of the World War Hulk Prologue as much as I did?
> 
> The recent hulk issue and this prologue looks to be setting up something pretty good. But truth be told, I'll be reading this event mainly for the She-Hulk appearances. I just can't get enough of that green-skinned, vixen, laywer with muscles.



It was great, I never really understood Blackbolt's hand gestures either. WHen he gestured for Reed to get the IG, I thought he was telling Reed to GTFO



Segan said:


> Mann, Doc Samson is like the ultimate jerk...
> I just wonder, what Richard Reed has planned for Cho with Hercules and the other angel-thing...



Reed needs to do something, Hulk will have the physically strongest people on his side in the form of a Greek God and a Atlantian and a now cool again She Skank.

Cho = awesome


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2007)

@Gai: Uhm, I thought Hercules and that angel-thing were guys Reed set up to catch Cho...
Otherwise it wouldn't explain Reed's comment in the last panel: "Not quite as smart" or something to that effect...


----------



## Graham Aker (May 4, 2007)

not to mention the previews...
Hulk vs. Herc...


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2007)

Hulk's gonna kick Hercules' ass.

But I still wonder how he's going to defeat Blackbolt. Even Hulk has to admit that this one is extremely powerful...


----------



## Kefka (May 4, 2007)

Wasn't Reed in Titan? 

I guess Marvel characters are omnipresent...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 4, 2007)

Man... Namor, Hulk, Blackbolt, and Hawkeye in the Illuminati mini-comic in World Breaker was hilarious. I almost inhaled half my drink up my nose from laughing at Namor reacting to Blackbolt's hand gestures, Hulk eating his sandwich, and Hulk yelling at the flower.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 4, 2007)

Segan said:


> @Gai: Uhm, I thought Hercules and that angel-thing were guys Reed set up to catch Cho...
> Otherwise it wouldn't explain Reed's comment in the last panel: "Not quite as smart" or something to that effect...



YOu could take it in that way, I assumed it meant that Reed knew what Cho had planned (getting two of the Champions onto his side)



theSpectre said:


> not to mention the previews...
> Hulk vs. Herc...





Segan said:


> Hulk's gonna kick Hercules' ass.
> 
> But I still wonder how he's going to defeat Blackbolt. Even Hulk has to admit that this one is extremely powerful...



They're not going to have a big brawl, Hercules owes Hulk (read Giant Sized Hulk) and most likely Herc will go on his side. This serves a double purpose, not only does he clear his debt but he always gets to smash around the SHRA (and probably beat up Ares as well)



Kefka said:


> Wasn't Reed in Titan?
> 
> I guess Marvel characters are omnipresent...



Lol Marvel + continuity = boom


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2007)

*does random handsigns* *Illuminators Assemble!*


----------



## ComputerFriendly (May 8, 2007)

Will professor X be back from space for WWH. I heard there was a preview with him and the Hulk.


----------



## Nexas (May 8, 2007)

ComputerFriendly said:


> Will professor X be back from space for WWH. I heard there was a preview with him and the Hulk.



Yes there is going to be a WWH: X-men miniseries that will involve the Hulk paying a visit to Professor X about his involvement in Hulk's exile. Of course chaos ensues.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 8, 2007)

Let's not forget that Xavier had nothing to do with the exile -- he was absent during that meeting.


----------



## ComputerFriendly (May 8, 2007)

Ah, I guess thats why cyclops is on the hit list.


----------



## Noah (May 8, 2007)

Cyclops is on the hitlist, because he's obviously going to smash up the mansion first. After he finds out Xavier isn't there, he'll go looking for him. Of course, since Xavier wasn't at the Illuminatizer's meeting for Hulk's banishment, it'll come down to "What would your vote have been?" Then Smashing/Not-smashing follows.

Probably lots of smashing.


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2007)

this page made me giddy

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nexas (May 8, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Let's not forget that Xavier had nothing to do with the exile -- he was absent during that meeting.



Indeed he didn't, but Hulk doesn't seem to know that.


----------



## ComputerFriendly (May 8, 2007)

So you guys think Bruce Banner will make an appearence? I haven't read much of planet hulk but Ive been wondering if it was ever stated how Bruce felt about being put into space? If he even knows about it.


----------



## Taleran (May 8, 2007)

hes appeared a couple a times and yeah I think at some point (possibly the end) for him to appear


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2007)

ComputerFriendly said:


> So you guys think Bruce Banner will make an appearence? I haven't read much of planet hulk but Ive been wondering if it was ever stated how Bruce felt about being put into space? If he even knows about it.



There's mild fan speculation as to which side Bruce would be on in WWH.  But it's a tough call, we really didn't see much from him in Planet Hulk so we don't know where he stands on the exile.

Personally I'm going to guess that Bruce will be the one to stop the Hulk ultimately (briefly at least).


----------



## Nexas (May 8, 2007)

ComputerFriendly said:


> So you guys think Bruce Banner will make an appearence? I haven't read much of planet hulk but Ive been wondering if it was ever stated how Bruce felt about being put into space? If he even knows about it.



He certainly knows about it. I mean he did make an appearance near the end of Planet Hulk. As for WWH, there might be some inner conflict somewhere in the story, but he'll probably show up at the end.


----------



## ComputerFriendly (May 8, 2007)

I always wondered if he would be pissed that his friends sent him into space.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 8, 2007)

ComputerFriendly said:


> I always wondered if he would be pissed that his friends sent him into space.



There's actually reasonable evidence that he would have liked the original plan (to send the Hulk to an uninhabited planet).

Whenever Banner had control with classic Hulk he always tried to find a place to be left alone (caves in the middle of the desert, etc).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 8, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Indeed he didn't, but Hulk doesn't seem to know that.



He's after the people that he saw in the video. That's why there's no mention of Namor


----------



## bluewolf (May 8, 2007)

I dont know if any one has come up with this yet but... 
If you noticed, hulk and banner are no longer fighting for controll. When Hulk showed banner to the Grey chick banner pretty much gave up the struggle. hulk was strong, smart and happy, he was doing good, there was no reason to fight for controll anymore. and now banner may even feel that hulk is justified in his anger and if not actively give himself over to the hulk. At least he isnt fighting him.

I think this is the turning point that will turn hulk into the Maestro.


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 8, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> There's actually reasonable evidence that he would have liked the original plan (to send the Hulk to an uninhabited planet).
> 
> Whenever Banner had control with classic Hulk he always tried to find a place to be left alone (caves in the middle of the desert, etc).



For that reason, I think what the illuminati did was the lesser of three evils (leaving him be to continue to rampage, killing him, exile).

However, I think that there is only one reasonable solution to the Hulk problem....

....Lots and lots of Weed.

All the Marvel Universe has to do is keep him permanently stoned and in some vibranium reinforced basement with a super durable couch, an endless supply of cheetos and beef jerky, and a indestructible TV playing an endless loop of saturday morning characters. That should keep him relatively calm(high) and busy(high) for eternity. 

Hulk can't smash if he is high.


----------



## Kefka (May 9, 2007)

Trauma vs Hulk should be interesting


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2007)

Kefka said:


> Trauma vs Hulk should be interesting



What would be Hulk's greatest fear?


----------



## Darklyre (May 9, 2007)

Angry Umar.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 9, 2007)

Gai said:


> What would be Hulk's greatest fear?



I'm going to go out on the line and say:
A Bruce Banner that's strong enough to fight back.


----------



## Segan (May 9, 2007)

Gai said:


> What would be Hulk's greatest fear?



Well, Planet Hulk saga explained that his greatest fear (and also his darkest joy) was his own rage.

Fits pretty well in his twisted nature and his desire to be left alone...


----------



## Shadow (May 9, 2007)

Man Im hoping this would be a hulk smashing issue on June.  Cause the Prologue and Incredible sucks so far.  Reed and the others seem to know he is coming and are getting prepared.

I only read Incredible 106 and the Prologue.....so how do Reed and Tony know that Hulk is coming???


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 9, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Man Im hoping this would be a hulk smashing issue on June.  Cause the Prologue and Incredible sucks so far.  Reed and the others seem to know he is coming and are getting prepared.
> 
> I only read Incredible 106 and the Prologue.....so how do Reed and Tony know that Hulk is coming???



I didn't think they sucked, it made She-Hulk cool again and her beating up Samson was well done


----------



## Segan (May 13, 2007)

Reed and Tony don't know the Hulk is coming. They are sure, the Hulk isn't coming back. Only She-Hulk and Cho believe that...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 14, 2007)

Maybe Herc and Angel. Most screen time for Herc = good

Anyway, I wonder how the other members of the Champions would react to this. I'm guessing Black Widow will eventually bring herself to fighting Hulk (being part of the MA and all), Ghost Rider will judging by his cover, Iceman...dunno and one member is dead I think


----------



## Segan (May 15, 2007)

I wonder if Thor will participate in WWH? Apparently he's coming back real soon...


----------



## Shadow (May 16, 2007)

I want Thor to be on Hulk's side and kick Tony and Reed's Ass for ruining his name by killing Goliath


----------



## Kefka (May 17, 2007)

Squirrel girl has been training hard in case Hulk comes back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 17, 2007)

Kefka said:


> Squirrel girl has been training hard in case Hulk comes back.



Squirrel Girl IS.

There is no training.


----------



## ComputerFriendly (May 17, 2007)

I can see it now, Hulk is destroying everthing in sight and S.H.I.E.L.D Commander Tony, head of all registered superheroes, turns to Squirrel girl to save the world.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 18, 2007)

ComputerFriendly said:


> I can see it now, Hulk is destroying everthing in sight and S.H.I.E.L.D Commander Tony, head of all registered superheroes, turns to Squirrel girl to save the world.



Deadpool's supposed to be hooking up with the Great Lakes Avengers (or whatever they're calling themselves now) soon for a mini-special.  It's possible we'll get to see WWH:GLA.

So it's possible, I mean she took out Thanos so...


----------



## Segan (May 18, 2007)

She took out THANOS?


----------



## Noah (May 18, 2007)

You bet your ass she did!

"Thanks Squirrel Girl! You saved the world from Thanos. Not a clone, robot, imposter or anything else like that. You took out the real deal!"

At least, I think that's how it went. Anyone got a scan of that page? I deleted that one months ago, and I'm regretting it heavily now.


----------



## Segan (May 18, 2007)

What issue was it?


----------



## Arachnia (May 19, 2007)

Segan said:


> I wonder if Thor will participate in WWH? Apparently he's coming back real soon...



Whaaaat? He is coming back?

And if Thor returns as RKT...sweeeet


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2007)

Segan said:


> What issue was it?



GL X-Mas Special


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2007)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2007)

Just look at how Thanos is laid down, defeated.

Squirrel Girl is arguably THE most powerful character in the Western comic medium.


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 19, 2007)

Can't get enough of Squirrel girl and the rest of the GLA. They should have the GLA be a full out series.


----------



## Noah (May 19, 2007)

Uatu looks like an even freakier ET.

Monkey Joe's death was the saddest day of my life. Horrible!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 19, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> Uatu looks like an even freakier ET.
> 
> Monkey Joe's death was the saddest day of my life. Horrible!



He let himself die since only Squirrel Girl and Tippy Toe are capable of hurting him (and they wouldn't)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Can't get enough of Squirrel girl and the rest of the GLA. They should have the GLA be a full out series.



Although it would be brilliant, I don't think it can hold up.

IMO, GLC is best in small doses.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2007)

^yep, just like Vodka, you really shouldn't chug down too much on GLC.


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2007)

That's a joke, right? How in all the world did she defeat him?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 20, 2007)

Oh it's very serious. She has also beaten Terrax and Deadpool


----------



## dabig2 (May 20, 2007)

Dr. Doom defeat is probably her most famous. In fact, Dr. Doom is still pissed off at her. There's a funny scan of this somewhere where he's still pissed off at it


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2007)

Gai said:


> Oh it's very serious. She has also beaten Terrax and Deadpool



But it's not canon, is it? It was just from some special pack with no relation the the actual running storyline, right?

I mean, she must have only powers on slightly superhuman levels, not on cosmic levels...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> That's a joke, right? How in all the world did she defeat him?



Jobber aura.



Segan said:


> But it's not canon, is it? It was just from some special pack with no relation the the actual running storyline, right?



In continuity. The Great Lakes Avengers -- now Great Lakes Champions -- are very real.



> I mean, she must have only powers on slightly superhuman levels, not on cosmic levels...



Jobber aura is in a class of its own.


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2007)

Jobber aura? You mean, it was simply a decision of a writer...? xD


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 20, 2007)

Comic Book Gai said:


> Just look at how Thanos is laid down, defeated.
> 
> Squirrel Girl is arguably THE most powerful character in the Western comic medium.



I think the funniest part is that neither her nor her squirrel have even a scratch on them.

She'll obviously refrain from WWH as it's not her place to sort out the internal politics of Earth, only to save it from utter destruction.


----------



## Segan (May 20, 2007)

A propos utter destruction: I'm hoping for the Hulk to lay waste on the SHIELD headquarter together with Tony Stark's armor suit.


----------



## Coaxmetal (May 20, 2007)

I would have to disagree about the Jobber Aura thing, I would say it is a general Comedic Depower Aura.  
My Reason: For someone to be considered "Jobed", they would have to show a inconsistant level of fighting ability. For Example: the Spectre's inconsitant level of strenght based on the story he is in.
However, Squirrel Girl has consitantly beaten the crap out of cosmic characters and has not lost once to anything lower (I don't think she has even lost to anything yet). So you can't really consider it Jobbing if she consistantly is that competant a fighter. 

And you're probably right about taking GLA in small doses. However, I do hope they make some type of appearance in Avengers: the Initative series sometime (they were on the cover of the first issue along with the other 146 registered heroes).


----------



## Nexas (May 21, 2007)

WWH #1 preview

Looks like Tony has upgraded the old Hulkbuster armor. Wonder how well it will hold up.


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2007)

If Stark is MIA who is the armor?  And he IS MIA as of the latest MA.


----------



## Nexas (May 21, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> If Stark is MIA who is the armor?  And he IS MIA as of the latest MA.



The current MA arc will probably be resolved by WWH.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 21, 2007)

He'll obviously be back by the end of the arc


----------



## Kefka (May 22, 2007)

Iron Man is alive in New Avengers so he'll be back soon in MA.


----------



## dabig2 (May 22, 2007)

New solits are up for WWH



Artist obviously has been hanging around Konoha bath house too much.



Thank god for Hulk invulnerability or he'd feel that oncoming missile into the crotch the next morning


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2007)

Dr. Strange all-out against Hulk, eh?

I hear jobbing.


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2007)

^yeah, I do too.  But who will be doing the jobbing?


----------



## Chatulio (May 23, 2007)

I can't wait to see the look on Tony's face when Hulk over powers his little nanites.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2007)

*WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK HAS THE FUCKING IS FUCKING MARVEL FUCK DOING TO BLACK CAT!?!?!?!?! WHY THE FUCKING FUCK FUCK SHIT FUCK PISS IS IT TURNING INTO A FUCKING HENTAI TENTACLE RAPE FUCK NOW!!!!!!

FUCK YOU MARVEL, THE SHIT HAS HIT THE FUCKING FAN NOW*


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2007)

^You know you like it


----------



## The Wanderer (May 24, 2007)

Colleen, Felicia . . . why ? Now it's a matter before a japanese artitst takes advantage of this. :S


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> ^You know you like it



*THEY'VE TURNED MY FAVOURITE FEMALE COMIC BOOK CHARACTER INTO A WHORE! A FUCKING WHORE

I'M GOING TO FUCKING KILL MARVEL*


----------



## Agmaster (May 24, 2007)

Guess you liked HFH 10 then.  Go go bug man.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2007)

*I HATED THAT AS WELL!*


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2007)

Couldn't really care about anyone from HFH...but the art looks cool. Too much breast, but that might be just me...


----------



## Rice Ball (May 24, 2007)

Mmmmmm Black Cat is so fit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2007)

*I HATE YOU ALL. LEAVE MY PRECIOUS BLACK CAT ALONE! YOU PEOPLE WILL NEVER UNDERSTAND THE BOND WE SHARE! STOP DEFILING HER WITH YOUR GRUESOME STARES!!

I'LL KILL YOU ALL! I'LL HUNT YOU DOWN AND CASTRATE YOU ALL!*


----------



## Rice Ball (May 24, 2007)

Gai will break when he see's this, i don't wanna be around when that happens


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2007)

You guys are becoming silly...

Putting the setting aside, the drawing and colouring is cool, don't you think so?


----------



## The Wanderer (May 24, 2007)

Tell that to the guys at newsrama.


----------



## Arachnia (May 24, 2007)

tentacles ftw? what are they doing?


*goes off to download hfh #10*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2007)

*runs off crying*

*I'M GOING TO MAKE A FELICIA HARDY VERSION OF SAVECASS.COM!*


----------



## Graham Aker (May 25, 2007)

OH! Sana Takeda doing covers! though er not really digging the tentacles, but the art is awesome anyway!


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2007)

Just read She Hulk 18.

Before this I was pretty much optimistic that the Hulk would just smash Iron Man if they encountered next time.
But now, I'm thinking: My god...Hulk is done for. If he gets ever injected with that anti-hulk-serum, he will be Bruce Banner forever. No Hulk anymore...


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2007)

Segan said:


> Just read She Hulk 18.
> 
> Before this I was pretty much optimistic that the Hulk would just smash Iron Man if they encountered next time.
> But now, I'm thinking: My god...Hulk is done for. If he gets ever injected with that anti-hulk-serum, he will be Bruce Banner forever. No Hulk anymore...



I predict Iron Man injects Hulk, he reverts back to Bruce, we get Bruce's opinion on the "banishment."  Then he Hulks out again and crushes Tony.

Plus we've already seen, Cho has an antidote to the nanites.  So even if the Hulk can't just over-power them, Cho can cure him.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2007)

Cho has the antidote? How in all the earth...and he's just the seventh most intelligent person in the world?


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2007)

^I think he's underrated in that respect.  Seriously, this kid thinks of everything.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2007)

Segan said:


> Cho has the antidote? How in all the earth...and he's just the seventh most intelligent person in the world?



Dunno the "how" but he gave Jen a temporary cure in the last Hulk issue.

Said that he had a permanent cure if she would come with him (she didn't).

I'm really inclined to say that Cho seems to be smarter than Reed, which makes me wonder who the other 6 "smarter" people are.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2007)

Maybe Reed and Tony were just too lazy for a while and got "dumber" since there weren't many intellectual challenges?

Oh well, I just read Hulk 106 again, and I remembered I KNEW about that Cho had an antidote and I just forgot it...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 27, 2007)

I agree with placing Cho at a higher ranking. He's doing a damn good job at screwing Tony, Reed and Shield over


----------



## Segan (May 27, 2007)

Just off-topic:

I wonder, how heavy Thor's hammer actually is, that the Hulk (Maestro couldn't lift it, remember?) cannot lift it? It must be way over 100 tons...which is sort of ridiculus, I find.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 27, 2007)

It's because it's heavy, it's because Odin placed a enchantment on it so only people that are deserving of wielding it can wield it. So really if a baby was worthy then it could shake it around like a toy rattle


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2007)

^yeah, Mjolnir can only be wielded by those who are worthy.  It doesn't matter if you have superman level strength, if you're not worthy you aren't gonna be able to lift that thing.


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2007)

the quote on the side of the hammer itself

_"Whosoever holds this hammer, if he be worthy, shall possess the power of Thor."_


----------



## Segan (May 27, 2007)

Taleran said:


> the quote on the side of the hammer itself
> 
> _"Whosoever holds this hammer, if he be worthy, shall possess the power of Thor."_



In that case, his Belt of Strength and his special gauntlets (does he have in Marvel Universe?) would be kinda redundant...since Thor wears those items for the purpose of wielding Mjolnir.

Edit: Just saw it after digging through marvel.com about the upcoming She-Hulk #21 in August:



> *THE STORY:*
> "ANOTHER ME, ANOTHER U"
> 
> Ever notice how in some Marvel comics, characters who are SUPPOSED to be dead show up with NO explanation whatsoever? Or in the wrong costume? Or acting in a way they NEVER have before? Well guess what, True Believer, there was a reason. And that reason is going to have She-Hulk and her friends working on some of their STRANGEST cases yet! *Don't miss it-- 'cause this is the issue that fixes 90% of Marvel's continuity problems-- from NOW ON!*



What do you think? What kind of continuity problems in Marvel Universe She-Hulk might have to solve? I would imagine, that there aren't too few of them...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 27, 2007)

I posted that way earlier in the Marvel Discussion thread.

Either they make light of it, or they're damn serious, or they utterly fail at being serious.

I'm thinking the last.


----------



## Noah (May 27, 2007)

Taleran said:


> the quote on the side of the hammer itself
> 
> _"Whosoever holds this hammer, if he be worthy, shall possess the power of Thor."_



Ultimate Hyperion is worthy but 616 Doom isn't? 

Shennanigans!


----------



## Taleran (May 27, 2007)

has doom ever tried?


but he definatly should be worthy


----------



## Noah (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, he and Grimm tried it about a year ago in F4. Mjolnir came crashing through the realms and allowed Doom to escape from Hell. He promptly went and tried to pick it up once he got back to Earth.

It's too bad he couldn't actually pick it up. That would've been a friggin' sweet (temporary) development for Doom. It'd also make a bit of sense considering his mystic background, royal/noble heritage and the fact that, at times, he can be worthy of it.

Of course, then the MU would've imploded on itself and we wouldn't've had Civil War and it's front-page-of-The-Times stories that no one outside of current comic fans would care about!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 28, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> Ultimate Hyperion is worthy but 616 Doom isn't?
> 
> Shennanigans!



Are you talking about that incident in Ultimate Power where Hyperion bitch slapped Ultimate Thor? That Thor is different and most likely as is his belt and Mjolnir.


----------



## Noah (May 28, 2007)

That's just semantics. It's the principle of the thing.


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2007)

What exactly is so good about Ultimate Marvel anyway? I can't say I like the ultimate version of Hulk, so I don't pay much attention to it...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 29, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> That's just semantics. It's the principle of the thing.



But there hasn't been any indication that Ultimate Mjolnir is anything like the 616 version aside from the lightning and transportation.



Segan said:


> What exactly is so good about Ultimate Marvel anyway? I can't say I like the ultimate version of Hulk, so I don't pay much attention to it...



Everything


----------



## Segan (May 29, 2007)

Gai said:


> But there hasn't been any indication that Ultimate Mjolnir is anything like the 616 version aside from the lightning and transportation.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything



Great answer...I have read some of the Marvel Team-Ups, and I didn't like them at all...


----------



## Chatulio (May 29, 2007)

Most people probably like it since its a fresh start on old characters. All of the characters while fundamentally the same are different and i guess it appeals to the readers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> Great answer...I have read some of the Marvel Team-Ups, and I didn't like them at all...



No offense but basing the entire Ultimateverse on a relatively crappy line of stories is like saying because most of the 616 titles suck currently that the entire 616 universe sucks

Not to mention those team-ups are old. Read the Ultimates or Ultimate X-Men/Spider-Man. Those titles are good and I'm not talking about the retcons that seem to happen in every issue in the 616 verse


----------



## Segan (May 29, 2007)

Gai said:


> No offense but basing the entire Ultimateverse on a relatively crappy line of stories is like saying because most of the 616 titles suck currently that the entire 616 universe sucks
> 
> Not to mention those team-ups are old. Read the Ultimates or Ultimate X-Men/Spider-Man. Those titles are good and I'm not talking about the retcons that seem to happen in every issue in the 616 verse



Now that's more of an answer I expected.


----------



## Noah (May 29, 2007)

At first, the Ultimate stuff was great. Now it seems like it's just rehashing old ideas without adding much else to it. Although, to its credit, the Ultimate Clone Saga was pretty goddamn good for what it was.

I'm still kinda bitter about Ultimate Deadpool. I think my 'Retarded Wade' idea would've been much better than serious 616 Deadpool + robot body. And I'm still dreading the arrival of Ultimate Nate 'X-Man' Grey.


----------



## Shadow (May 29, 2007)

Ok People just a reminder this thread is about World War Hulk........

Trying to go back on topic when is the first official release date of it on June? What date exactly?


----------



## Segan (May 30, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Ok People just a reminder this thread is about World War Hulk........
> 
> Trying to go back on topic when is the first official release date of it on June? What date exactly?



Heh, why don't you look up at marvel.com?

WWH #1 comes out the 13th june with 64 pages...


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2007)

^Awesome, that's gonna be 64 pages of pure ownage.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 6, 2007)

64 Pages? rools:  OMG HULK SMASHING PAGES I HOPE!


----------



## Segan (Jun 6, 2007)

Seems like they backed of from the news and are giving only 48 pages...still, that's more than normal.


----------



## dabig2 (Jun 7, 2007)

Segan said:


> Seems like they backed of from the news and are giving only 48 pages...still, that's more than normal.



There should be around 42 pages of art I believe (per JRJ at CBR forums about a couple weeks ago). So it should be pretty beefy and full of Hulk kicking ass of course.


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, I hope that he at least kicks the asses of the Illuminati, especially Tony. I know, he meant good, but doing things his way makes nothing better.

And if Hulk has to be stopped, at least not by jobbing....since that would be incredibly lame after such an awesome arc like Planet Hulk.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2007)

What happenned to the 0 Day release thread?  how are the people with no comic book shops suppose to get their World War Hulk info this wednesday?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 11, 2007)

Check out the Trading Post


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 12, 2007)

Umm.. the 0day thread is still alive, its just been moved to a more "secure" location.

There is a new section called the Outskirts Trading post- to join- go to your User CP->Group Memberships-> join Trading Post.

The only requirements are 50 posts and 2 weeks membership, which you certainly qualify for.

Once there, you can find all of the good stuff that NF has to offer- all the manga pimps etc have all been moved to this new area, if you read the announcements once in awhile you may have found this out


----------



## Segan (Jun 12, 2007)

@radishback:

Yer interested in Hulk? Might want to download the Planet Hulk issues in my signature, if you don't have them.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2007)

after reading that stuff I'm full prepared for WWH, and the Justice that is about to be served.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 12, 2007)

Tommorrow!! Is the day WWH # 1 comes out tommorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Noah (Jun 12, 2007)

I give it 4 months before we all realize that the same thing that happened with CW is happening with WWH and we all stop caring about it.

I really, really hope I'm wrong though. Planet Hulk kicked so much ass that I don't think there is any way that WWH could meet the expectations that I have.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2007)

and because it is out tomorrow


The Story So Far (by the minimarvels)(had to repost the awesome)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2007)

WWH #1...


*Spoiler*: __ 




*The good:*
So, apparently Hulk beat the bejezus out of Black Bolt.  It happened off panel, but Hulk held his bloody broken body up for the people of New York to see.

Iron Man nanites:  Utterly worthless against the Hulk.  Just pissed him off.

"Hulk Buster" armor, got broken up at the end, as did Stark Tower.  It remains to be seen what's left of Iron Man.


*The less-good:*
Iron Man offered an asylum to any heroes that helped with the evacuation of New York (meaning the New Avengers).  Though it hasn't totally solidified yet, that seems to undo some of the tension of Civil War.  It remains to be seen to what extent it will be though.

Dr. Strange refused to just teleport Hulk to a different dimension saying "What and have him destroy someone elses world.  We made this problem we need to deal with it."

Sentry's apparently going to take part, and they acknowledged again that the Hulk becomes passive around Sentry (though oddly Sentry wasn't the first one to fight the Hulk).  I'm hesitant as to what their plan is for this.


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not gonna read that spoiler until I get the issue. Is there a link to download it?

Edit: Okay, I had to read it, after having downloaded a fake issue...
So far, it sounds awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What is the reason Hulk becomes passive around Sentry, by the way?


----------



## Shadow (Jun 13, 2007)

AHHHHHH I NEED A LINK NOW!!! LOL

Man the issue sounds fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow...They just couldn't find a way for Hulk to beat BB so they made it happen off panel... BB whispered and sent Hulk flying and then somehow Hulk has BB bleeding in his hand...They could have at least shown us what happened...


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...They just couldn't find a way for Hulk to beat BB so they made it happen off panel... BB whispered and sent Hulk flying and then somehow Hulk has BB bleeding in his hand...They could have at least shown us what happened...



Well, Hiroim did say, they elaborated on a plan to beat Blackbolt, so I'm sure there's some reasonable way...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _World War Hulk #1 - Hulk vs. Black Bolt_ 



That's it? The WWH#1 preview was all that was to it between them? What a disappointment to expectations. . .

I suppose I can see why Black Bolt was incapacitated quickly. If he used his voice beyond his usual restrained, basic capacity, he could have injured the Hulk to a greater degree (albeit, at the great expense of the moon, if not the entire expense of it).

This is, of course, assuming that everything on-panel was all that there was to the encounter -- a whisper, then a quick surprise attack.

Art was freaking sweet.

Let's see whether this big event will follow the trend of "fizzled endings".


----------



## Pein (Jun 13, 2007)

link now someone


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 13, 2007)

You can always check the 0day release thread 

Moac


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2007)

That issue was like Poetry in motion..............*glee**glee**glee**glee**glee*


*Spoiler*: __ 








Note to Self: buy TPB


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What is the reason Hulk becomes passive around Sentry, by the way?




*Spoiler*: _Not really a WWH spoiler_ 




They don't really have an explicit reason yet.  In Sentry's last mini though they brought in the Hulk and Sentry said that the Hulk always calmed down around him.  Some kinda vibe Sentry gives off.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 13, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *Spoiler*: _World War Hulk #1 - Hulk vs. Black Bolt_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a feeling there was more fighting we just didn't see.


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 13, 2007)

_All my dicks are cumming._ They haven't stopped, and I read it hours ago.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2007)

How can number 2 top number 1


and is it me or does Reed seem way to damn smug during the entire issue


----------



## Pein (Jun 13, 2007)

Taleran said:


> How can number 2 top number 1
> 
> 
> and is it me or does Reed seem way to damn smug during the entire issue


 
he is a super genius and we all know

super genius=super douche


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 13, 2007)

You just know Reed has an Anti-Hulk Laser gun stashed somewhere...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2007)

Taleran said:


> How can number 2 top number 1




*Spoiler*: _Mildly Spoilerific so I'll tag it_ 




Well, the numbers Peter was using were his numbers.  Basically "I thought Black Bolt was number 2, but apparently the Hulk is stronger.  But it doesn't matter because the Sentry is number 1 and will stop the Hulk."  But it's only his opinion not a solid fact.

If Hulk takes out Sentry then apparently Peter was wrong about his number 1 as well.


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 13, 2007)

Whats World War Hulk #1  ????


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mildly Spoilerific so I'll tag it_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant Issue numbers...................>.>


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2007)

Good issue and am looking forward to #107.  I really hope this series is not delayed.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 13, 2007)

To be honest, I wonder how many writers actually understand what Black Bolt is capable of beyond "the voice" ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because there was a similar non-fight with the Sentry in the Inhumans mini and I'm thinking maybe people don't actually know much about BB's abilities, so he's short-changed in terms of actual showings (whether win or lose).

Still, I liked the fight with IM as predictable as it was. Assuming he survives, I wonder whether he'll bring the armor corps with him.


 

But if Sentry goes down then only one man will be able to save us.



I made this during my previous SasuIno obsession.

[/QUOTE]

"Twice as mad ? I'll just have to hit twice as hard !"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

The power of Black Bolt's voice has varied with each writer, but at the very minimum he can destroy a city. The upper limit varies from nuke to continental to planet.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Please God NO!


although if it happened that Issue would be epic


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 13, 2007)

Well it seems Tony can talk the talk but can't walk the walk :S


----------



## Shadow (Jun 13, 2007)

I love the way Tony is trying to get symphaty of the people by broadcasting an apology.  However, somebody should have really asked him WHO ASKED YOU TO DO SHIT LIKE THAT!?!?

Im so glad Stark Tower is destroyed.  Im mad New Avengers is trying to help them,  Do they know that sooner rather than later; people are going to end up on Hulk's side on this whole ordeal?

And to dedicate this post and this week to the Hulk......I made a sig and avatar lol


----------



## Avocado (Jun 13, 2007)

erm, civil war sucks


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2007)

^Umm...Ok?


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

Hat Hair said:


> But if Sentry goes down then only one man will be able to save us.
> 
> I present to you my five week project.
> 
> "Twice as mad ? I'll just have to hit twice as hard !"



Please, don't let that happen...

Cap and Spidey knocking down Hulk? C'mon, please...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2007)

so since Hulk lost his son, I see some equal vengence coming.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> Please, don't let that happen...
> 
> Cap and Spidey knocking down Hulk? C'mon, please...


Cap is just a bit dead right now.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Cap is just a bit dead right now.




Gooba.....its *Marvel*


----------



## dabig2 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great issue. Hulk's proclamation of war was a big moment. The avengers tower being demolished was the "ni**a I say goddamn!" moment.

I was a bit disappointed in the BB "fight", but I understand why it was written like that.

It wouldn't be the first time the Hulk got a surprise hit on BB before he could truly react:


Lol, it sort've plays out like this in a way. Except replace a master blow with a whisper and savage Hulk with "I'm gonna bend you over my knee and rape you dry" Hulk


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

Hulk said, he wanted to hear him scream. So it is possible Hulk actually whitstood Blackbolt's power...


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> Hulk said, he wanted to hear him scream. So it is possible Hulk actually whitstood Blackbolt's power...



I know Hulk is strong but cmon...he was unscratched... 

Please Marvel don't make this a jobbing contest!

edit: Dammit so much Tony hate...STARK IM ON YOUR SIDE!!!


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

Geez...the madder he gets the stronger he gets, remember? And after having a million of people he bled for and having lost his wife and unborn child, he's really, really, really mad.

By the way, he wasn't really unscathed. He had a bit of a nosebled (green, of course) after receiving that blast of a whisper.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 14, 2007)

Really, really mad Hulk should still get hurt by Black Bolts scream....


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, if his scream can level a planet, then he probably never did it to begin with.

Too bad, they didn't show the whole fight. I hope we get a flashback of that fight later on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, if his scream can level a planet, then he probably never did it to begin with.
> 
> Too bad, they didn't show the whole fight. I hope we get a flashback of that fight later on.



You have to take into account, Hulk confronted him within sight of their city.  That significantly limits what sort of damage BB can do (unless he wants to wipe out his people).


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 14, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Really, really mad Hulk should still get hurt by Black Bolts scream....



You do remember of course that Hulk has a huge healing factor so he could have healed from all the damage.

Btw shouldn't Jen still be un hulked from the nanites?


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> You have to take into account, Hulk confronted him within sight of their city.  That significantly limits what sort of damage BB can do (unless he wants to wipe out his people).


I wonder if that was the Hulk's plan all along. But then again, I doubt that the Hulk actually took geological factors into play. Or that he even planned the place of battle beforehand.



Chatulio said:


> You do remember of course that Hulk has a huge healing factor so he could have healed from all the damage.
> 
> Btw shouldn't Jen still be un hulked from the nanites?



About Jen: Tony might just have given her the anti-nanites to effectively support the evacuation.


----------



## Kefka (Jun 14, 2007)

Amadeus Cho gave her the permanent cure when she joined him (she said she would in She Hulk #18).


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

She never said that. And it was a temporary fix. That's why Chatulio wondered why Jen whas She-Hulk now.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 14, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> You do remember of course that Hulk has a huge healing factor so he could have healed from all the damage.
> 
> Btw shouldn't Jen still be un hulked from the nanites?





> dosu kinuta



He whispered at Apocalypse and did that.... 

How the hell would Hulk win that battle if BB screamed? Thats why I don't believe BB screamed at all...+ he does more than just screaming but whatever....


----------



## Kefka (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok, it was in Incredible Hulk 106 and WWH prologue, not in She Hulk 18.

Amadeus said that he had a permanent cure, and She Hulk said that she would take her chances when Doc Samson told her Amadeus was using her.


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> He whispered at Apocalypse and did that....
> 
> How the hell would Hulk win that battle if BB screamed? Thats why I don't believe BB screamed at all...+ he does more than just screaming but whatever....



Well...Hulk does have comparable power, now doesn't he? But you're right. As EvilMoogle said, the fact that they were right before the city, is probably why Blackbolt couldn't risk to scream.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't have a child of my own, but from what I've gathered from my parents/other loving parents losing your child like this, plus your wife and civilization, plus the only time you have truly been happy in your long and horrible life, would bring his anger to a level that I'd completely buy him punching Galactus in the face and killing him instantly.


----------



## Pein (Jun 14, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I don't have a child of my own, but from what I've gathered from my parents/other loving parents losing your child like this, plus your wife and civilization, plus the only time you have truly been happy in your long and horrible life, would bring his anger to a level that I'd completely buy him punching Galactus in the face and killing him instantly.


 

he could do that


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

If the writer decides to make Hulk's very defining characterstic come true just for once, he could kill Galactus.

That's "potentially limitless strength" for you.


----------



## Pein (Jun 14, 2007)

Segan said:


> If the writer decides to make Hulk's very defining characterstic come true just for once, he could kill Galactus.
> 
> That's "potentially limitless strength" for you.


 

so raw strength can kill galactus


----------



## Noah (Jun 14, 2007)

Cahtulio, Gooba and Segan are right. Considering his ridiculous healing factor (that seems to be second only to Wolverine now), 'potentially limitless strength' and the fact that the happiest moments of his life were destroyed, there is absolutely nothing unbelievable about Hulk curb stomping anyone at this point.

He stood at ground zero and took the exploding ship's blast, so why shouldn't he be able to withstand BB spitting a few words at him? And in case no one noticed, his skin starts to tear off from that first attack, so he's not coming out unscratched. He's just healing all the damage faster than BB could dish it out, probably.

I really do want to see that entire fight though. That and the fight with Strange were the two I was looking most forward to.


----------



## dabig2 (Jun 14, 2007)

Indeed. Hulk has withstood some hefty stuff throughout the years. He's had *actual realities* thrown at him, so him withstanding a  whisper when he's at his absolute strongest and most durable of any form he's had isn't jobbing nor unbelievable. 

And yes, going to the issue at hand where BB did use his voice to *specifically* target the Hulk with all of its power, the editor made sure to mention that the Hulk was only stunned and that he couldn't possibly be contained once he got back up (which happened to be a couple panels hence firing him off in the rocket asap).

It's out of the realm of possibility that Hulk at his absolute strongest would take a whisper like a bitch and remain out of action, cold for the rest of the event to where he couldn't possibly be a problem. And we weren't seeing a scream or a yell from BB in his 1 second of self-defense as an uncontrolled yell would've obliterated the moon, along with everyone there. 

And like I stated in my previous post, Hulk is pretty spry for a huge hunking mass of muscle, so him beating BB by taking him completely by surprise (again, as pictured in a previous post) and dislodging his jaw in a second before BB could do a thing does not qualify as "jobbing by BB" or PIS.

Believe what you want though. The entire "battle" was left up to our own imaginations afterall.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 14, 2007)

Man we still dont know whether or not BB had anything to do with them sending HULK away........and Dr. Strange  also. Thats why Im mad that whoever used that video showed BB and Dr. Strange!!

I could care less about BB really...........I wanna see Tony get TAKEN DOWN!!! I want that Hulk Buster and the Corps to be ripped apart piece by piece.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 14, 2007)

Am I the only person in this universe that is behind Tony on this?...

Prediction of a Thor fanboy:
Illuminati(Dr.Strange refuses to fight or something) get beaten by Hulk and then Thor comes and saves the day....so sweet


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Am I the only person in this universe that is behind Tony on this?...



yes you probably are, Tony deserves everything that is coming his way


and I think Cho summed it up perfectly right here


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2007)

Taleran said:


> yes you probably are, Tony deserves everything that is coming his way
> 
> 
> and I think Cho summed it up perfectly right here
> ...



Quoted for absolute truth.

Tony and Reed both deserve what's coming.

And Dr. Strange deserves to walk with a limp the rest of his life for not stopping it ('cause the whole friggen planet knows he could have).


----------



## Pein (Jun 14, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Am I the only person in this universe that is behind Tony on this?...
> 
> Prediction of a Thor fanboy:
> Illuminati(Dr.Strange refuses to fight or something) get beaten by Hulk and then Thor comes and saves the day....so sweet


 

nope im behind reed and stark to i just dont like hulk and i dont want him to smash the whole marvelverse so someone needs to bring him down


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 14, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> nope im behind reed and stark to i just dont like hulk and i dont want him to smash the whole marvelverse so someone needs to bring him down



I like him coz he really was a bastard during the Civil War, he really did fight dirty, and he did everything necessary just to win...+ how he tried to turn the situation around in his favor with that speech when he was "destroying" the Hulk...priceless


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 14, 2007)

Shadow said:


> I could care less about BB really...........I wanna see Tony get TAKEN DOWN!!! I want that Hulk Buster and the Corps to be ripped apart piece by piece.



You did see him spear tony in mid air then rip right through the avengers tower right? Tony if he wasn't pulling his puppeteer trick just got ripped in half (or at least the hulk buster part of him was ripped in half) and looks pretty much down for the moment.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 14, 2007)

you know I could see Hulk having pulled a Superman vs. Shazam in Kingdom Come when he came up from that sneak attack. Bolt's voice only works if he can move his mouth


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> You did see him spear tony in mid air then rip right through the avengers tower right? Tony *if he wasn't pulling his puppeteer trick* just got ripped in half (or at least the hulk buster part of him was ripped in half) and looks pretty much down for the moment.



That was my first guess.  When you look at Tony's current characterization and combine that with the overly-sappy-quasi-suicide speech he was playing during the fight it smells of him trying to psych up "his team" just to come back later after the Hulk has fought for a few rounds.

"Hulkbuster armor?  No, that was my 'take a bunch of hits' armor.  _This_ is my Hulkbuster armor."


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2007)

^I can see that happening.  I don't think Tony is done just yet.  I'm actually looking forward to see how they handle the Dr. Strange fight.  I'm really optimistic for that fight and hope for no PIS.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 14, 2007)

Im sure that there would be no Dr. Strange Fight and Xavier fight.  Although Im looking forward to Richards explaining himself and getting his ass kicked by Hulk.

And as far as Tony Im hoping he busts out all of his armor to fight Hulk, just so that hulk could rip it apart piece by piece.  What he doesnt know is that this Hulk isnt BERSERK HULK, but calm collective and focused strength Hulk. Berserk Hulk would just punch around aimlessly, as this one would actually plan his course of attack; which is why he was able to break BB's jaw.

Seriously how can you be on Tony's side?  He took GODLIKE complex to a whole new level.  he formed the Illuminati, planted a bomb on Hulk's ship that killed ANOTHER RACE, his wife and his unborn baby. 

Seriously Bruce Banner would go insane on that and kick Tony's Ass just as Banner.  And why the fuck is ANYBODY helping Tony?  Didnt they see the video?  Im hoping Sentry would go on  Hulk's side and tell tony YOU FUCKER WHO THE FUCK R U to decide who stays and goes in this world?


----------



## dabig2 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, it hasn't been proven that Tony or the illuminati actually planted a bomb of any kind on the ship.

But anyways, genocide is a serious charge regardless. And they didn't show us any pages of them denying the genocide charge, so that is a little weird at the moment considering that's the entire reason the hulk's back. 

They'll need to HEAVILY explore this in the upcoming issues as we see the rest of Hulk's crew enter the fray and beat down some heroes.


----------



## Segan (Jun 15, 2007)

The Illuminati had to make sure that Hulk couldn't return after landing on a planet. So it's reasonable to assume that they designed the ship to blow up after landing.

Their only miscalculation was that the planet they sent him off to wasn't unhabited.

If Hulk had arrived at the destination the Illuminati have chose, there wouldn't have been actual damage.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2007)

If they didn't send him off and had instead given him a little island on earth the same result of nothing would have happened


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 15, 2007)

*The Hulk can swim.*

If I was a regular person in the MU, I would be fully behind Tony Stark in everything he has done so far.

Its only because we readers are removed from the situation, and aren't living as regular people in the Marvel Universe that we can condemn the actions that Tony and Reed have done, both in the Civil War and in sending Hulk away.


----------



## Segan (Jun 15, 2007)

But you know, the Hulk was living peacefully on his own before that ass of whoever pulled the strings behind that Fury clone had to barge in.

So I would still blame Tony even if I lived in MU as a regular person...but I don't like authorities anyway, so I guess, it's a matter of perspective.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 15, 2007)

Hulk goes berserk every once in a while and in his runs he attacks people and heroes. And his good actions shouldn't redeem his bad actions IMO coz there is always a possibility of him going berserk on your ass. Sending the Hulk away was the best solution... Only problem was that they miscalculated and the tragedy happened.



> Seriously how can you be on Tony's side? He took GODLIKE complex to a whole new level. he formed the Illuminati, planted a bomb on Hulk's ship that killed ANOTHER RACE, his wife and his unborn baby.



Tony did make the idea for the Illuminati but the GROUP agreed to the meetings and it was not Tony alone that sent the Hulk away.



radishbak said:


> *The Hulk can swim.*
> 
> If I was a regular person in the MU, I would be fully behind Tony Stark in everything he has done so far.
> 
> Its only because we readers are removed from the situation, and aren't living as regular people in the Marvel Universe that we can condemn the actions that Tony and Reed have done, both in the Civil War and in sending Hulk away.



FINALLY SOME1 WHO AGREES!! Thank you...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2007)

Personally, I would support the SR Act, having similar views of the issue myself, if I were not paranoid of the government and not that arrogant enough to think that I can decide the good of the entire world.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't remember where or which interview it was, but a Marvel guy was talking about She-Hulk and gave _the_ most convincing argument I've ever heard for the SHRA.

Imagine you just got in a car crash. A guy comes up, starts taking statements, hands out a few tickets, gives you a court date... and when you ask him if he's a cop, he answers "No." Now what would _your_ reaction be to the situation? You'd think the guy was crazy, right?

On the Hulk: I agree that Hulk does have some redeeming actions. Obviously, because he is a hero. But does he have any right to do what he's doing now?

Abso-fucking-lutely not.



> Seriously how can you be on Tony's side? He took GODLIKE complex to a whole new level. he formed the Illuminati, planted a bomb on Hulk's ship that killed ANOTHER RACE, his wife and his unborn baby.



First off, as said before, it wasn't just Tony. _Everyone_ agreed that Hulk needed to be sent away outside of Namor. So don't just blame Tony, the entire Illuminati wanted to do it.

Of course, I don't approve of what _happened_, what happened was beyond unlikely in the scheme of things. If anything, the Illuminati are responsible, but I can't place full blame on them. And that doesn't justify Hulk doing what he's doing. If anything, he can relate to the people whose lives he's destroyed on his own rampages. Cho doesn't cover every rampage he's had, and how many people he's killed and lives he's destroyed. Welcome back to reality: Hulk is a threat that needs entire SUPERTEAMS to take him down, and rampages that destroy cities. Excuse me, but I don't blame the Illuminati in the least for sending what was essentially a bomb that could go off at any time away into space.

And I find Cho's explanation of "The Hulk had split from Banner" as a lame excuse for the Hulk. We aren't talking about BANNER right now, right? We are talking about the HULK. If he split, then he did what he did as the Hulk. I mean, Banner is gone. This is the Hulk. Take a little bit of responsibility.

Really, what is Hulk doing but proving them more right than they could possibly be?



> Seriously Bruce Banner would go insane on that and kick Tony's Ass just as Banner. And why the fuck is ANYBODY helping Tony? Didnt they see the video? Im hoping Sentry would go on Hulk's side and tell tony YOU FUCKER WHO THE FUCK R U to decide who stays and goes in this world?



And you know what? I'm tired of this "OMG TONY'S A DICK!!! LOLLERSKATES~!!!!" Tony's already shown a helluva lot of remorse for what has to be done. Superhero registration? Yes, it HAD to be done. Sorry, welcome to Century 21, we need some order here. He didn't decide it, he only got behind it so that he could mold it into a way that Superheroes could get the best out of it. Imagine if it WEREN'T run by Tony: This could be Mutant Registration Act II (And it's not even close, don't try to argue it because it's COMPLETELY different).

If you want to see something, look at how Tony has tried to deal with the New Avengers: He's tried to talk to them and even has offered them amnesty for helping out. He's evacuated New York City to keep Civilian Casualties to a minimum, something the Hulk didn't seem concerned about.

He's also the person who went up against Hulk first. He didn't shirk his responsibility at all: Rather, he faced it head on. If he wasn't in the armor, then he was smart enough to not risk anyone else getting killed. If he was, then he's a better man than whatever Hulk can say about himself.

Being a hero is not about making the easy decisions. It's about making the hard ones, the ones you don't _want_ to, but you _need_ to. Tony Stark has really shown that before, during, and since Civil War. He's a _real_ hero, unlike the maniac who is going to destroy an entire planet for a vendetta.

Edit: By the by, there was no bomb. It seems that the Warp Core was compromised on landing, and that the ship intended to send him somewhere else (Perhaps re-initiating it's sequence once it was reactivated). So _no_, the Illuminati are _not_ to blame for that. There was no bomb, it was only the ship's landing that did it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2007)

all that yes is true

but that still doesn't justify catapulting your friend off into space, and I think that if 4 people I trusted did that to me I'd be just about that pissed too


and if the ship they sent me on happen to explode and destroy the *sole* happiness i've had since the death of my last wife, then yes I believe i'd be quite a bit pissed off


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2007)

I truly believe that the Hulk is quite reasonable for his personal  vendetta.  That being said I don't believe that justifies attempting war on Earth.  Go after the people who wronged you, leave the innocents out of this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2007)

Taleran said:


> all that yes is true
> 
> but that still doesn't justify catapulting your friend off into space, and I think that if 4 people I trusted did that to me I'd be just about that pissed too



They're frankly out of options by that point. Curing Bruce is nearly impossible for them given their current understanding and technologies. And they can't contain the Hulk for long, even if they managed to get a hole\d of him.

This, coupled with his recent rampage prior to being sent away led to 26 deaths -- 2 of which included children. That broke the final straw. It was either kill the Hulk or send him away.


----------



## Segan (Jun 15, 2007)

@Justice and Rule: You can put it how you want, but it's fact that he left people alone and lived on his own before S.H.I.E.L.D. asked for help and Hulk got shot into space as a sign of their (or Illuminati's) thanks.

I mean, this time it wasn't even the Hulk who began with this. Someone else was picking on him when he tried to live on his own without being a threat to anyone.


----------



## Kefka (Jun 15, 2007)

Isn't Betty Ross alive?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2007)

^I thought she was dead...


----------



## Segan (Jun 15, 2007)

She appeared in the final issue of Tempest Fugit...

It was the arc right before the House of M, I think. One or two arcs from House of M, I'm not sure.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2007)

Betty Ross is alive. Unfortunately.


----------



## Segan (Jun 15, 2007)

You think she will become Caiera's substitute? The one to calm and therefore stopping the Hulk and end WWH?

I hope not...but what's the uneasy feeling I've got now?


----------



## Pein (Jun 15, 2007)

Segan said:


> You think she will become Caiera's substitute? The one to calm and therefore stopping the Hulk and end WWH?
> 
> I hope not...but what's the uneasy feeling I've got now?



no i dont think hulk likes any humans right now

question does hulk ever revert back to banner


----------



## Shadow (Jun 15, 2007)

@ Justice and Rule

Your seriously going to let what the Illuminati did to Hulk go? Its uncalled for?  First of all these are your friends who sent you to space, not the US Government the the UN. YOUR FRIENDS.  And the best argument for Hulk was a couple of pages AGO.  Hulk was FINE when you left him alone, but when you pick on him and dont leave him alone is when he goes on a rampage.

And please dont talk about TONY being a real hero, he BRIBED somebody to fight Spiderman on DC just so that he can get one of the most influential super heroes in MU to un-mask.  

Real heroes are people like Capt. America who BELIEVE in Freedom and Order.  Just go read his speech to Peter Parker about standing in the river of truth.  Tony Stark is a manipulative bitch whose only main concern was trying to get back on the government's good side after he got fired as Secretary of Defense.


----------



## dabig2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Segan said:


> @Justice and Rule: You can put it how you want, but it's fact that he left people alone and lived on his own before S.H.I.E.L.D. asked for help and Hulk got shot into space as a sign of their (or Illuminati's) thanks.
> 
> I mean, this time it wasn't even the Hulk who began with this. Someone else was picking on him when he tried to live on his own without being a threat to anyone.



Exactly. He was minding his own business till he felt the need to go help SHIELD disarm a terrorist bomb...which just happened to be a gamma bomb. He didn't transform into the brutal savage just because or without reason. 

Actually, for the most part and something that has been the status quo of his character for quite awhile, when he's not being pursued, threatened, or manipulated; he's usually just residing somewhere doing his own thing at no direct harm to innocent civilians. 

Now for some pickyness:


Justice And Rule said:


> On the Hulk: I agree that Hulk does have some redeeming actions. Obviously, because he is a hero. But does he have any right to do what he's doing now?
> 
> Abso-fucking-lutely not.



Since you apparently want to use logic to redeem the SHRA. Let's use some logic here about the Hulk's actions. He's an emperor of an entire world. Now he believes the humans have sent a bomb which resulted in the genocide of his peoples, including his queen and leaving only 100 survivors.
For comparison's sake, if say North Korea was "implicated" in blowing up all of America leaving only 3 million Americans alive, what possible action do you think the remnants of the US army and government would take. War. And by war I mean launching every friggin nuke.




Justice And Rule said:


> And I find Cho's explanation of "The Hulk had split from Banner" as a lame excuse for the Hulk. We aren't talking about BANNER right now, right? We are talking about the HULK. If he split, then he did what he did as the Hulk. I mean, Banner is gone. This is the Hulk. Take a little bit of responsibility.



Banner is the calming influence on the Hulk, in all his forms. In other words, he is to the Hulk what semblance of conscience every human has. Remove the conscience and what do you get for us humans? It isn't rainbows and sunshine.



Justice And Rule said:


> If you want to see something, look at how Tony has tried to deal with the New Avengers: He's tried to talk to them and even has offered them amnesty for helping out. He's evacuated New York City to keep Civilian Casualties to a minimum, something the Hulk didn't seem concerned about.



*HULK....ORDERED....THE.....GODDAMN....EVACUATION*.

Woo, sorry for that true believers. Anyways, his threatening of the planet was just that, a threat. When you invade and start throwing out ultimatums, you need to get your point across. You "warn" them that something "bad" is going to happen if they don't comply. Read a fricking history book or  better yet, pick up a newspaper within the last couple decades. Hulk only wants those 4 and he wants to....meet.....them on his own terms. Thus they can't say, fly to the Antarctica and say that the Hulk has to fight them there. Nah-uh, his rules. The threat of destruction keeps them in line. If Hulk truly were a monster and capable of wholesale slaughter, he would knock off BB's head right there and then and then he would've shown Attilan to be a smoldering mess of corpses. The entire point of the Prologue was for him to focus entirely on the 4 that wronged him. The entire purpose of his speech was to lay out who wronged him and that everyone had to evacuate and that he only wanted THOSE 4. To show that he was not the indless brute who MAYBE COULD'VE smashed again if left unintended, but a righteous king who had everything taken away from him because of, his belief, that those 4 heroes killed everything there "with their bomb".

It's what any nation would do. You know what, **** it. Actually, any other nation or world would firebomb NYC  like Dresden instead of issuing out an evacuation order and giving the opposition a full day to get ready. 

And finally, we as the reader know all. But the Hulk doesn't. It was their ship. And once its full systems went online for the first time, it blew up. There's more reason to believe that the humans planted a bomb there (already betrayed him once) than say one of his fellow warbound. Not like he can exactly dust for prints or do an investigation with nearly everyone annihilated. So the obvious course of action is to listen to your subject's advice and go "meet" the makers and plotters of said device that exploded. 

And even if it were a complete accident.....LOL! That's what we call involuntary manslaughter-except this is a much more grand scale. The only thing that can absolve the Illuminati from bearing genocide or manslaughter charges is if one of Hulk's sakaarian allies planted something inside the ship. Something that could end up being true, but we don't know yet. And from a story POV, Hulk sure as hell wouldn't know either. So his actions right now are most reasonable.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 15, 2007)

dabig2 said:


> Exactly. He was minding his own business till he felt the need to go help SHIELD disarm a terrorist bomb...which just happened to be a gamma bomb. He didn't transform into the brutal savage just because or without reason.
> 
> Actually, for the most part and something that has been the status quo of his character for quite awhile, when he's not being pursued, threatened, or manipulated; he's usually just residing somewhere doing his own thing at no direct harm to innocent civilians.
> 
> ...



Lol...post too short...bla bla


----------



## Gooba (Jun 15, 2007)

> The reason really doesn't matter because he always somehow gets Berserk and ends up hurting people. It wouldn't be such a problem if he was easily subdued but he isn't... And as much as he tries to stay away he always gets sucked right back in and then he is a threat to every1


He always gets sucked back in by the people who sent him off to outer space.  If the Illuminati had just gotten together and agreed to stop fucking with him he wouldn't go berserk.  Say the smartest man in the world tampered with your brain and made you go kill someone.  Should you be given the electric chair?



> Even though they would launch the nukes, they still wouldn't be right in doing so. They would act out of blind rage and retaliate on the closest thing they believe to have done that. That isn't the case here. Hulk knows EXACTLY who sent him away but he is threatening the whole world, even though NONE of them apart from the Illuminati at the meeting knew about it and had nothing to do with it.


Look at what Hulk said.  He didn't say, "I'm going to smash all of you no matter what" he said "I'm going to smash you if you don't give me EXACTLY who sent me away."  That is perfectly fine.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 15, 2007)

Wen is world war hulk comin out


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2007)

^it already came out.  Get with the program.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 15, 2007)

since when?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2007)

It came out this Wednesday.  Hulk #106 and WWH Prequel, which kicked off the event were released last month.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 15, 2007)

wow better get myself a fix


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2007)

He beat Black Bolt too easily. Overall I thought the first issue was too rushed and I didn't like seeing all of those people now together

It was nice but again too rushed


----------



## The Rook (Jun 16, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Say the smartest man in the world tampered with your brain and made you go kill someone.  Should you be given the electric chair?



If my kill total was more than 6 digits, yes.  Especially if I was the one who tampered with my brain.

There were most likely better ways to deal with the situation, though; I'll give you that much.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 16, 2007)

The rights and life of one man should not be worth more then the rights of many people.

The many victims of the Hulk had just as much right as he did to live and be left alone.

Isn't unfair on the regular joe living in the Marvel Universe that at any point a gamma powered crazed berserker could simply come around and kill them?

Isn't that even more unfair when you consider that the average joe has no possible way to defend himself or take revenge when he is wronged by the Hulk?

Imagine if the situation was reversed-

Joe Smith has a family, lives in a nice suburb, but one day while he is at work, the Hulk goes berserk and destroyes his suburb and all his belongings; destroys everything he holds dear, his 'world' essentially.

Unlike the Hulk, he has no power to exact his revenge on the person who wronged him.

So how is it fair that the Hulk be allowed to live on Earth, and go crazy, but yet be forgiven whenever he screws up, but yet the average Joe has to live with that powerlessness?

Everyone is saying how unfair it is on the Hulk that the Illuminati sent him away, but they had no other choice.

The average joe has to live with this unfairness everyday, without any ability to fight back. All the Illuminati did was give the average joe that little bit more security through the only means they had available.

And really to justify World War Hulk by saying that the Hulk deserves his revenge cannot really be justified. Revenge is pointless, killing the people who killed everything you loved won't bring them back, and won't help anyone.


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> wow better get myself a fix


Take a look at my signature.



radishbak said:


> The rights and life of one man should not be worth more then the rights of many people.
> 
> The many victims of the Hulk had just as much right as he did to live and be left alone.
> 
> ...



Aw, come on. Average Joe has to live with the powerlessness of inability to defend against the Hulk.

And the Hulk has to live with the fact that he never gets to be left alone.

If the people would just leave him alone or even try to protect him from any disturbance, Hulk would be totally fine. He never goes on rampage for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 16, 2007)

> So how is it fair that the Hulk be allowed to live on Earth, and go crazy, but yet be forgiven whenever he screws up


Because that isn't how it happens.  He doesn't just "go crazy" someone fucks with him in a way that drives him insane, and then he goes on a rampage.  I say the blame is on those who make him into the crazed version, not Hulk.

Also, take into account that if not for the Hulk the entire planet would have been doomed many times over.  Especially if you consider that he saved the lives of the Fantastic Four, Spider-Man, Iron-Man, and the X-Men, so every time they have saved the planet can be credited partly to him.

Kill total in the thousands, save total in the billions.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 16, 2007)

IMO, there has to be a better way then what Tony et al did, that's for sure, and yes, the Hulk has saved billions, but still, what Tony did was what he thought was the most appropriate at the time.
If the plan had been successful, and the Hulk had landed on the appropriate planet (ie not an inhabited one), and the warp core hadn't been comprimised (and blown up and killed his planet and family), perchance Tony would have been hailed as savior (to the Average Joe), but as it stands, he is made out to look like the bad guy, due to a series of events which he did not intend to occur.

Perchance, the best thing the Illuminati could have done would have been to dump him on the other side of the moon (ie, where the Watcher is, and away from Attilan)

The Watcher wouldn't be affected by the Hulk being there, and the Hulk could pretty much live out life in the solitude that he wants.

At his passive levels, Black Bolt would be the ideal jailkeeper (short of the Sentry) to ensure that the Hulk remains there, until Reed and Tony can find a better solution.

edit:

And I'm fairly certain the Hulk has gone on unprovoked rampages before. There have been more rampages by the Hulk apart from those which were highlighted in the leadup to WWH. Need a Hulk expert to verify this though.


----------



## Kefka (Jun 16, 2007)

He hasn't killed a single innocent person in all of Incredible Hulk v3.


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2007)

This isn't the Ultimate Hulk. The Hulk never goes berserk without any kind of provocation...


----------



## deathgod (Jun 16, 2007)

I was a lil disappointed with this first issue. I was hoping to see more of the fight between BlackBolt and Hulk. Two of the strongest 'humans' on Earth fighting and we only get to see one 'whisper'. Can't wait to see if the hulk's gonna fight she-hulk.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2007)

deathgod said:


> I was a lil disappointed with this first issue. I was hoping to see more of the fight between BlackBolt and Hulk. Two of the strongest 'humans' on Earth fighting and we only get to see one 'whisper'. Can't wait to see if the hulk's gonna fight she-hulk.



I'm guessing we'll see more of the Hulk v. Black Bolt fight somewhere else.

But we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## dabig2 (Jun 16, 2007)

radishbak said:


> And I'm fairly certain the Hulk has gone on unprovoked rampages before. There have been more rampages by the Hulk apart from those which were highlighted in the leadup to WWH. Need a Hulk expert to verify this though.



The notables are (not including mindless rampages)

-There was New York in the FF issues of 25-26 (way back when). But it was less of a rampage like being utterly incapable of reason and attacking wildly and more of a cold villinous "I'm gonna destroy the Avengers" because he believed they took Rick away. 

-In a Thor issue, he fights just to prove he was stronger than goldilocks and his hammer. So he started a romp with Thor through the streets of NYC, and also used a maestro ploy that he was going to kill an innocent to make Thor drop his hammer (bull**** characterization here for the savage child-like personality. ****ing guest-star appearances)

-And um, I guess where he took over the Duck Keys in Florida after his ultimatum to the army of leaving him alone wasn't carried out. This was during the Heroes Reborn year when he was separated from banner and dying. Technically, this was a provocation and like the FF issue before, more of a villainous tactic than a cold non-discriminant rampage of murder where no one could stop him without breaking the city in half.

A lot of the savage fights that usually ended up in towns or cities were provocations by the army where he fought back unrestrained. Just a general statement that's usually true if only from other character perspectives about the Hulk throughout the years. Because you'd need to read about 300 issues of Hulk comics and analyze every single romp. 

And in the last 6 years, his guest-star appearances in other books usually had the savage personality who was always viewed as dangerous and engaging (Thanks Bruce Jones you asshole)


----------



## Kefka (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe we'll see the Black Bolt fight in the next Incredible Hulk issue.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 16, 2007)

> IMO, there has to be a better way then what Tony et al did, that's for sure, and yes, the Hulk has saved billions, but still, what Tony did was what he thought was the most appropriate at the time.


Think of it this way, if they had sent him into space 20 years earlier, the Earth would have been destroyed a few dozen times.  If they sent him in to space 10 years earlier, the Earth would be destroyed.  If they sent him into space 1 month earlier, the Earth would be destroyed.  For a "futurist" like Tony, wouldn't it make sense that 5 years from now they could be saying "If we sent Hulk into space 5 years ago, the Earth would be destroyed."  I'll take the occasional rampage in a city or two if it means saving a few thousand cities dozens of times.


----------



## The Rook (Jun 16, 2007)

Segan said:


> This isn't the Ultimate Hulk. The Hulk never goes berserk without any kind of provocation...


But he doesn't just kill the person who provoked him.


----------



## dabig2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Think of it this way, if they had sent him into space 20 years earlier, the Earth would have been destroyed a few dozen times.  If they sent him in to space 10 years earlier, the Earth would be destroyed.  If they sent him into space 1 month earlier, the Earth would be destroyed.  For a "futurist" like Tony, wouldn't it make sense that 5 years from now they could be saying "If we sent Hulk into space 5 years ago, the Earth would be destroyed."  I'll take the occasional rampage in a city or two if it means saving a few thousand cities dozens of times.




Yeah, that's the thing. In the Hulk's case, you have to take the good with the bad. Issue 293 had a great look into how one of the Hulk's fights carried into a town and destroyed it. This dude's life and family were devastated and he found himself divorced and poor and tried to assassinate the now Bannerfied Hulk (after the pardon). It was interesting.

Hey, even the Black Panther noted that he needed the Hulk in his Galactus contigency plan  But I think the main argument here is that the Hulk by and large has been able to control his savage part for the better part of 2 decades now (half his existence). Even before he was rampaging Vegas, he was of the intelligent form, even helping to disarm a terrorist bomb which just happened to be a hydra gamma bomb (yeah right, but that's another conspiracy theory for another day). He also the only one to save them from the godseye satellite that was on the brink of starting a nuclear holocaust right before he was exiled. 

Typically he reverts into the mindless brute bent on pure destruction (not the child-like savage) thanks to things outside of anyone's control. God help the planet if someone were able to mind-control some other powerful guy on the planet....oh wait, that happens quite a lot. Mind control is what I think of when it comes to his most famous and public damning rampages in Jericho and Vegas. Not his fault. Thus shouldn't have been introduced into the equation of sending him away. You can argue his savage child personality, but the often provoked fighting that resulted in collateral damage here or there was IMO not enough to send him off the planet for good like that. And again those types of rampages aren't vicious enough nor happen _that_ often. Puny human army. Like kicking a resting hornet's nest and then cursing the hornet's for stinging you and everyone around you.

What I thought was hilarious, was that Maria Hill used the Green Goblin comparison to the Hulk. And here we have them using the Green Goblin as a reforming "hero" among the public. Because he can be controlled? Yeah, we'll see how much longer that lasts, hahaha. And I suppose Juggernaut's good will toward men will lasts as well. Both guys have killed or endangered the general public _with pure conscious intentions of hate and violence_ since their inception far far far far far more constantly than the Huk (well Hulk is a hero while those guys are villains). More "permanent" solutions to their characters and those like them should've been a priority than the Hulk IMO. Just a call for fairness.  

I don't know. Just me babbling. I hope the Hulk goes cosmic sailing after this. Forget the earth. All the puny humans are just puny skrulls probably anyways  

And to bring more focus to the actual event:


Dance puppets, dance!


----------



## Gooba (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry to belabor my point, but I found a scan from Tony arguing against the Registration Act which seems relevant. 



Almost all those 47 probably involved Hulk, or people he saved.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2007)

It's utterly hypocritical for Tony and Reed to support the registration act on one hand and act as judge+jury for the Hulk behind the scenes.

At the time none of the members of the Illuminati had any sanctioned right to act against the Hulk (er, well Black Bolt does.  But not to act against the Hulk while he's in the US).  And none of them had any government authority to determine what the "best" course of action for dealing with the Hulk was.

If I see someone assaulting someone else, I'm well within my rights as a citizen to pin them down and hold them until the police arrive (or bring them in to the station in a capacity of a "citizen's arrest").  I'm not allowed to pin them down, charge them with assault and issue them 40 lashings in punishment.  And I'm sure as @#$@ not allowed to do that to someone that I think is going to attack someone soon (regardless of what I know of what the person has done in the past).

What the Illuminati did to the Hulk was wrong, any way you read it.  Namor had it exactly right.


----------



## Segan (Jun 17, 2007)

Offtopic: What issue/series was it where the Hulk got his bones broken by the Void (Dark side of Sentry or what?)?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> Offtopic: What issue/series was it where the Hulk got his bones broken by the Void (Dark side of Sentry or what?)?



Hrm, it was in the new (2005) Sentry series.  I wanna say issue 4, thereabouts.  Maybe 5.

/Edit
Just for clarification, it was the Void that did it (which turned out to actually also be the Sentry).  And to be fair, it was in the Negative Zone where the Void is strongest.


----------



## Segan (Jun 17, 2007)

2005? Wasn't that the time of the House of M series? Haven't seen him confronting the Void neither in this series nor in the whole vol. 3 series of Hulk...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> 2005? Wasn't that the time of the House of M series? Haven't seen him confronting the Void neither in this series nor in the whole vol. 3 series of Hulk...



It was shortly after "New Avengers" started up.  So post-M, but not too long post-M.


----------



## Segan (Jun 17, 2007)

Then why hasn't he been shown with the Void in the Hulk issues? I mean, the Hulk being beaten that brutally surely deserves a note in his own issue...


----------



## lekki (Jun 17, 2007)

I just gotta say it was awesome seeing the Hulk take the absolute worst Stark had to throw at him.

No matter what good intentions they had sending him away, they were all negated when they planted a bomb in the warp drive of the spaceship which killed all the people on his new home.

I just wanna see how he overcomes the Invisible Woman's forcefields as she's the only one who actually poses any kind of threat to Hulk.

Reed coulda done something in the past since Hulk actually needed to breathe but that doesn't seem to be the case since he's been depicted in outer space several times now so no suffocation cop-outs like the time a magical python did in a crappy issue involving carnies a few years back...True Hulk fans know what I'm talking about.

My only disappointment is the fact that they're still being rather hazy on his level of strength.

Black Bolt clearly made him bleed with his whisper and yet Hulk must've stood up to alot worse during the rest of the fight which has to make him invulnerable. Yet Stark was also able to damage him a bit.

Also, if he can take out Black Bolt, Sentry shouldn't have a chance against him as the Hulk isn't even in a rage right now if the meditation training he underwent just before landing on earth hasn't been written out.

So right now he's basically just determined and not actually enraged yet.

So we've yet to see the true fireworks!! 

P.S. Is Black Bolt dead and what happened to his hot wife?


----------



## Deviate (Jun 17, 2007)

> P.S. Is Black Bolt dead and what happened to his hot wife?



I doubt they would kill him. Unless something happens at the end of Silent War (which occurs before WWH) that foreshadows a new Inhuman king?


----------



## Gooba (Jun 17, 2007)

> I just wanna see how he overcomes the Invisible Woman's forcefields as she's the only one who actually poses any kind of threat to Hulk.


I bet he will just punch through them, or have his insides be tough enough to take her expanding them inside him.



> So right now he's basically just determined and not actually enraged yet.


He got enraged after that Ciara montage when he yelled "YOU KILLLED HER!"


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2007)

It'd be hot if that inhuman mutant took over.  He has good intentions, just too much power.  Sound familiar?


----------



## Deviate (Jun 17, 2007)

You mean...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Beyonder?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 17, 2007)

I really hope that they don't write out Hercules like they did Black Bolt


----------



## Ausar (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not that big on Marvel realy, but I read WWH #1 recently and I really liked it. 

I heard about how Iron Man has been a real jerk lately(Civil War), but his whole monologue during this issue made me think he was pretty noble...

Although, Hulk smashed him...lol

What the Illuminati did to Hulk, is about to come back and get them in the a$$...


----------



## lekki (Jun 18, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> It'd be hot if that inhuman mutant took over. He has good intentions, just too much power. Sound familiar?


I'm pretty sure it will simply show how Black Bolt killed him/her or how he/she ended up in the kyln at the beginning of Annihilation based on their actions.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 18, 2007)

lekki said:


> P.S. Is Black Bolt dead and what happened to his hot wife?



He is most likely alive they wouldn't skip over black bolts death like that


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 18, 2007)

Fei Long said:


> I heard about how Iron Man has been a real jerk lately(Civil War), but his whole monologue during this issue made me think he was pretty noble...


this is what Im afraid off, if people in the MU think like that, they might forget that Iron Mans to blame for all of this Hulk stuff...
Iron Slutbitch and his little bitches...Mr. Bitchtastic, Bitch Bolt and Dr. Strangebitch



lekki said:


> P.S. Is Black Bolt dead and what happened to his hot wife?


yes she is hot isnt she? RRRRRR  

anyway, WWH #1 was awesome! shame the Black Bolt fight ended off panel...
and it seems that Sentry has gotten the gist of the sitch, if he didnt go to NY like Tony and Reed asked him to...


----------



## Segan (Jun 18, 2007)

I really hope that the Hulk has got a power boost big enough to stand on equal grunds with Sentry.

The staff promised that, after all. 


PS: And don't they dare to put him on passive mode when Sentry appears...


----------



## Gooba (Jun 18, 2007)

I am really doubting he will go passive with Sentry.  Usually his rage is over something like... someone claiming he isn't the strongest one there is.  This rage has a whole lot more backing it up.  I think there are about 5 reasons for him to be mad right now, and each one is more substantial than any he has ever had before.


----------



## Segan (Jun 18, 2007)

If anything, he has at least 1 million reasons to be mad...


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 18, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Think of it this way, if they had sent him into space 20 years earlier, the Earth would have been destroyed a few dozen times.  If they sent him in to space 10 years earlier, the Earth would be destroyed.  If they sent him into space 1 month earlier, the Earth would be destroyed.  For a "futurist" like Tony, wouldn't it make sense that 5 years from now they could be saying "If we sent Hulk into space 5 years ago, the Earth would be destroyed."  I'll take the occasional rampage in a city or two if it means saving a few thousand cities dozens of times.



They have the Sentry now! He's clearly the better alternative! 

But seriously- the Hulk is a danger to the world-
If the Hulk went truly apeshit bananas, either through mindcontrol, or just one of his fits of rage, no one could stop him, as WWH is starting to prove, which only further reinforces the need for him to be away from innocent people. The actions may have been illegal, ungrateful, unethical, and downright assholery (is that a word?) of Tony, but the intentions and reasons were always pure.

On another note- Tony is an idiot, I mean apart from the obvious reasons of rocketshipping the hulk, killing his family, im an asshole civil war, register now, I'm a Hitler wanna be yadda yadda, he used the Hulk buster armor and went Hand to Hand.

All that prep, and thats his game plan?
_Hmm, I have 24 hours to prepare.. I know! I'll make a stirring speech, run in and try to out punch the Hulk with my metallic tin can of doom!!_

If I were him, I would have spent that time prepping Carol Danvers to take him out. (Carol Danvers' Binary powers are still there, as seen when she absorbed the Collective temporarily, just direct all the energy manipulators he has on hand to transfer their energy into her, maybe send her to absorb some of the sun's solar energy, and boom, instant borderline cosmic/herald level character at his disposal.)

Hit him hard and fast in one co-ordinated strike with the Sentry, Wonderman, Ares, Herc, Doc Samson and a fully pumped out Ms Marvel with her Binary powers, throw in some co-ordinated psychic tampering with the large amount of telepaths SHIELD has, and even a really pissed off Hulk would still be stunned, and possibly knocked out cold for at least long enough for the Sentry to throw him into the sun, which would be enough to keep the Hulk trapped (due to the Sun's gravitational field), or dead (due to the intense heat duh).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2007)

radishbak said:


> But seriously- the Hulk is a danger to the world-
> If the Hulk went truly apeshit bananas, *either through mindcontrol*, or just one of his fits of rage, no one could stop him, as WWH is starting to prove, which only further reinforces the need for him to be away from innocent people. The actions may have been illegal, ungrateful, unethical, and downright assholery (is that a word?) of Tony, but the intentions and reasons were always pure.



Er, couldn't the exact same thing be said about Dr. Strange?  Or Sentry (hell Sentry already is batshit crazy)?  Shouldn't they be exiled for the same reason?

And once they're gone, who could stop Iron Man?  And then...

Really by that logic we should kill/exile the top 10% of heroes.  Of course that will make dealing with the top 10% of villains rather hard...

I the real world we don't practice preventative law enforcement.  People aren't arrested or punished by the potential of things they could do, only for what they have done.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 18, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Er, couldn't the exact same thing be said about Dr. Strange?  Or Sentry (hell Sentry already is batshit crazy)?  Shouldn't they be exiled for the same reason?


Firstly- mind control strange? You're extrapolating on this one right? 
Any being strong enough to mind control Strange is probably a big enough threat on his own.

And yes yes, I've already admitted that the Sentry is batshit crazy bananas Superman level etc, BUT, even he has a limit- that limit being a million exploding suns, but its a limit nonetheless.

Going according to what we've seen so far, Hulk withstood BB's scream with no problems. Hulk has shown no top limit, and if he really went fully all out, he'd be unstoppable. No limits fallacy for the win 



			
				Evil Moogle said:
			
		

> And once they're gone, who could stop Iron Man?  And then...


Reed.





			
				 Evil Moogle said:
			
		

> Really by that logic we should kill/exile the top 10% of heroes.  Of course that will make dealing with the top 10% of villains rather hard...


I've got to stop you right there Larry, you see, the thing is, exiling the Hulk is different. By himself, unhinged he is planning to take on the world AND win.

The higher up the rungs of the scale you go, the increasing exponential strengthiness of the characters, and unlike a linear power curve, what that means is that the dude at number two, could probably take out number 3 and four at the same time, etc, thus making taking out the top guy most essential.

If the dude who is next in line after the Hulk was as unstable as the Hulk, then yes, I am saying we should take him out too, and the dude after that, and the dude after that. Heck, we should get rid of all superheroes on Marvel Earth, look at our Earth, its prefectly fine!

Should Galactus or another cosmic even choose to destroy our planet, then fine, its beyond our control, and we shouldn't fight back.

I for one would welcome our new alien overlords, and remind them that as a forum moderator I can alter posts to ensure that the peasants are all saying postitive things about the new empire.



			
				Ebil Ebil Dancing Moogle said:
			
		

> In the real world we don't practice preventative law enforcement.  People aren't arrested or punished by the potential of things they could do, only for what they have done.



Yes! But in the real world, we don't have dudes who could crack the planet in half if they get too pissed off do we? Although Arnie comes close.

I justify Tony's actions thusly-
Extreme circumstances call for even extremer forms of justice!

And Tony has extremis, making him extreme, and so any justice he hands out is extreme justice.

Case closed.



I think I've gone insane from the exams. Check back with me on Thursday and I'm sure I could give you a better answer regarding my postion on the Hulk.

(Currently its doggystyle.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Firstly- mind control strange? You're extrapolating on this one right?
> Any being strong enough to mind control Strange is probably a big enough threat on his own.


Well, probably not mind control but what if Strange messes up casting the Chrome Cojones of Carlosza and drives himself insane?  Or just gets bored with the whole "defend reality" thing and decides to take it over.

Just to be safe we should probably cut his tongue out, stitch his hands together and send him off to an unoccupied planet right?




radishbak said:


> And yes yes, I've already admitted that the Sentry is batshit crazy bananas Superman level etc, BUT, even he has a limit- that limit being a million exploding suns, but its a limit nonetheless.


That limit is far lower than the destruction of the planet.  By all indications Sentry's #1 on Earth so really every argument against the Hulk should apply to the Sentry as well.  Hell, Sentry's worse because he actually has tried (via the Void) to cause death and destruction on his own.




radishbak said:


> I've got to stop you right there Larry, you see, the thing is, exiling the Hulk is different. By himself, unhinged he is planning to take on the world AND win.


No, by himself he was planning to sit alone and generally stay away from humans.  It wasn't until his "friends" launched him into space that he thought about taking over the world.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 18, 2007)

Doesn't the Void kill 1 person for every one Sentry saves?  Currently Hulk has a 1 trillion to 1 ratio of saved to killed, Sentry's is 1:1, or will be next time the Void takes over, which is just as much of a ticking time bomb as Hulk if not worse.  He needs to go more than Hulk.


----------



## Noah (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a feeling that Sentry's encounter with Hulk will go down a lot like the scrapped encounter with Cap in Civil War.

In CW, there was originally a scene/issue that involved Cap and Sentry meeting and Cap basically talking him down like he was a child and Sentry's will to fight against Cap being completely crushed. I think when Hulk and Sentry meet, he will initially have that soothing effect on Hulk. Hulk will calm down and talk to Golden Man about what happened, making Sentry realize that he's in no position to stop Hulk from doing what he planned.

That's one of the things I like about the Sentry. His powers are extremely powerful and vague, but he's got the mentality of an eight year old with no self-esteem. Tell the kid he sucks at life and the kid will suck at life.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2007)

Teehee, I got my Hulk issue early this week.


*Spoiler*: _Mild Spoilers_ 




This issue is essentially what Cho was up to during the events of WWH #1.

He meets up with Herc + Angel, they go to Atlantas and meet Namora (Namoretta?  I always get my atlantians confused).  Then they meet Hulk right after his fight with Iron Man (presumably).

Short but good fight scene with Herc, he gives as good as he gets.  And we get some insight as to why the people teaming up with Hulk are choosing to do so.


----------



## Segan (Jun 20, 2007)

Got Hulk 107.

WWH continues to be as promising as it begun. Herc bled just from one shot from the Hulk, and Hulk is totally fine after taking Herc's shot.

And Cho really is something else...I think, he's gonna surpass Reed someday...

Edit: Now I've read Iron Man 19. And I think I already found an inconsistency. There it was only a couple of drones that tried to hack into the Stone Ship instead Stark himself.
And there was a single panel about the fight between Blackbolt and Hulk. And you know what Blackbolt was doing?

*Spoiler*: __ 



It looked like he was fucking screaming.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> And there was a single panel about the fight between Blackbolt and Hulk. And you know what Blackbolt was doing?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Sigh. . . I knew they'd depowered him.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 20, 2007)

^ Fucking lame... I guess the excuses that he was "close to the city" or "could blow the moon" fall down the drain with this... 

How the hell does he just shrug off a scream from BB when he barely had to open his mouth to defeat Apocalypse and is able to rip a hole in reality with his voice(only speaking) according to Reed and Tony?


----------



## Noah (Jun 20, 2007)

Wait. So it's less believable that maxed-out-silent-rage-Hulk could withstand Blackbolt's screams than it is that his city (and most of the moon) aren't destroyed?


----------



## Segan (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, they might just have changed the whisper from WWH 1 to a scream in Iron Man 19. The same way they changed from the original Stark to a Drone...


----------



## Gooba (Jun 20, 2007)

I loved the art in IM19.  IM has had some really good looking stuff since Extremis started.  A nice style that I don't see often.  Then as far as a more mainstream look, I loved IH107 too.  


*Spoiler*: _I buy Hulk taking BB's scream_


----------



## Kefka (Jun 20, 2007)

I think that was just to show that Hulk was fighting Black Bolt, not an actual scream.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 20, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> Wait. So it's less believable that maxed-out-silent-rage-Hulk could withstand Blackbolt's screams than it is that his city (and most of the moon) aren't destroyed?



The city and the moon still being there are proof of depowering BB. And Hulk barely held on when BB whispered, in that panel he screamed at him half a meter away...even if Hulk was more angry than when he took the whisper, the whisper is<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Scream. 
And later on we see Iron Mans punches sending Hulk flying through buildings and Hercules punching Hulk to the ground....

I stand by the (massive)depowering of BB statement. (or that was just to showcase the battle and not what happened in it)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2007)

On second thought, it could very well be error on the writer, artist, or editor.

Writer, for not doing his homework.

Artist, for reinterpreting the scene differently.

As for the Editor. . .



compared to:



These speak for itself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> As for the Editor. . .
> 
> ...
> 
> These speak for itself.



Well, obviously in the first scene Peter was talking to M'klakago, in the second to Nar'fadaga.  The Skrull's may have taken over the Earth, but they still have infrastructure problems communicating.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 20, 2007)

also Peter is in his eviler looking Spider costume so of course 'Tony' is going to play to that.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 21, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> The city and the moon still being there are proof of depowering BB. And Hulk barely held on when BB whispered, in that panel he screamed at him half a meter away...even if Hulk was more angry than when he took the whisper, the whisper is<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Scream.
> And later on we see Iron Mans punches sending Hulk flying through buildings and Hercules punching Hulk to the ground....
> 
> I stand by the (massive)depowering of BB statement. (or that was just to showcase the battle and not what happened in it)



Very good point- its massive bullcrap that Hulk can be sent flying by IM and beat down by Herc, but yet not be moved at all by BB's scream.

Chalk it down to artistic interpretation or editorial inconsistency.


----------



## dabig2 (Jun 21, 2007)

He wasn't screaming. It was the same thing we got in WWH, but the artist added a little "oomph" to it.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 21, 2007)

Hulk might have calmed down by the time he got to Earth, you know let off some steam as one of the them have already fallen.


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Very good point- its massive bullcrap that Hulk can be sent flying by IM and beat down by Herc, *but yet not be moved at all by BB's scream.*
> Chalk it down to artistic interpretation or editorial inconsistency.



What the hell do you mean with not moved at all? Hulk was blown backwards by Blackbolt...

Anyway, since it's just Iron Man issue, I think we will get some clarification about the fight with Blackbolt later on in the WWH issues.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> What the hell do you mean with not moved at all? Hulk was blown backwards by Blackbolt...
> 
> Anyway, since it's just Iron Man issue, I think we will get some clarification about the fight with Blackbolt later on in the WWH issues.



He did say "Scream"...


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> He did say "Scream"...



Who did say "scream"? The Hulk only said, he wanted to hear Blackbolt's scream. It doesn't mean Blackbolt actually screamed...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> Who did say "scream"? The Hulk only said, he wanted to hear Blackbolt's scream. It doesn't mean Blackbolt actually screamed...



The artist depiction in Iron Man tie-in renders it WAY differently.


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2007)

I know, but that was not my point...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2007)

How about we just let it go and not fuss over a scream?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm still saying he pulled a Superman from Kingdom Come and clamped his hand over BB's mouth


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> How about we just let it go and not fuss over a scream?



Your word in my ear  

It would probably have been much more believable if the Hulk had been hurt real badly before crushing Blackblolt, then we wouldn't make a fuss over a "scream" ^^


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm still standing by artist, writer, or editor mistake.


----------



## Kefka (Jun 21, 2007)

It looks like Miek and the Brood have been really... busy


----------



## The Wanderer (Jun 21, 2007)

To all the guys complaining about the BB issue:



I hope that helped . . .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2007)

Not to mention, as pointed out earlier, the moon was still intact.


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2007)

Alright, Blackbolt didn't scream. End of discussion.


----------



## Gooba (Jun 22, 2007)

You know, we never saw Hulk after that fight.  He might have looked absolutely horrible, but then just healed on the way to the Earth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2007)

Indeed.

Standing up to a BB whisper is impressive.

Though. . . if I were to nitpick, it'd have to be that he spoke a word. Two syllables, if I were thorough.

Prior, it was said that a spoken word from Black Bolt was enough to split a planet in two, or at least bust entire continents.


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2007)

A spoken word, yes. But it was a whispered word...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2007)

If anyone says Hulk owned Hercules, I will castrate them on the spot


----------



## Kefka (Jun 22, 2007)

He whispered "enough".


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2007)

Everyone, just let it go.  It's not that big a deal.


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2007)

Gai said:


> If anyone says Hulk owned Hercules, I will castrate them on the spot



Well, Herc bled after one punch from the Hulk, and Hulk didn't bleed after taking a double-fist from Herc.

Go figure. *BWAHAHAHA*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, Herc bled after one punch from the Hulk, and Hulk didn't bleed after taking a double-fist from Herc.
> 
> Go figure. *BWAHAHAHA*



Well this is meant to be the strongest Hulk ever and Herc was fighting in self defense, in fact he didn't even want to hurt Hulk


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2007)

True. It doesn't happen too often that Herc and the Hulk ally together. Hopefully the writers make something good out of this.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> True. It doesn't happen too often that Herc and the Hulk ally together. Hopefully the writers make something good out of this.



I can just imagine Thor coming back and sending their ass off to space... I WANT THOR BACK!!!!!!


----------



## Scud (Jun 24, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> I can just imagine Thor coming back and sending their ass off to space... I WANT THOR BACK!!!!!!


Calm yourself. Thor makes his return this week.


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 24, 2007)

Does any one know when the WWH Xmen miniseries will be out?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Does any one know when the WWH Xmen miniseries will be out?



First issue's out Wednesday IIRC.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

no way can they get rid of the hulk were would the world be without the hulk and i cant believe im goina say this........... but.......HULK SMASH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 24, 2007)

Tatumaru said:


> Calm yourself. Thor makes his return this week.



Im just getting hyped for his return...


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2007)

Thor isn't getting involved in WWH, is he?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 25, 2007)

Tatumaru said:


> Calm yourself. Thor makes his return this week.



Really? Where did you read that?


----------



## The Rook (Jun 25, 2007)

Gai said:


> Really? Where did you read that?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 25, 2007)

Thor coming back does piss on the Ragnarock Story line, they destroyed loads of cool villans, loads of Hero's and only Beta Ray Bill survived.


As much as i like Thor, he was like Mar-vell, should of stayed dead.


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2007)

I think, Thor is way too popular to stay dead, ain't that right? Same goes for Cap America.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 25, 2007)

Your right, they couldn't drop a money maker like Thor.

Thor was pretty much an accendant god by the time Ragnarock ended. He'd have to be mega depowered


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 25, 2007)

Well there was that pre-Civil War story in FF where some with the initials 'DB' picks up Mjolnir


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 25, 2007)

Segan said:


> I think, Thor is way too popular to stay dead, ain't that right? Same goes for Cap America.



Didn't Thor just go hibernating... He said he would go "breathe deep the slumber of gods for awhile, at least"... We all knew he will come back from that sentence. 

But Cap...he can just stay dead, its not like we will miss him or anything. If anything at least there won't be no BS like Cap KO-ing the Hulk and always playing with (a lot)stronger guys than himself...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2007)

He'll be back in time for his movie.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 25, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> He'll be back in time for his movie.



Another Marvel movie? I hope they don't butcher that one...although I can't see anything else happen

edit: Just read WWH: X-men #1

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hulk said that he beat information out of Black Bolt   ...after he was hurt by kids    Where is the love for BB Marvel? 
Otherwise it was a great issue and people that said Hulk won't hurt any1 but the Illuminati were obviously soooooo wrong...To quote Beast: "Damn you Banner, they're kids"... Can't w8 for Thor to come and whoop his ass (*hopeful thinking that Thor will get involved in this event and be against Hulk*)


----------



## deathgod (Jun 27, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Another Marvel movie? I hope they don't butcher that one...although I can't see anything else happen
> 
> edit: Just read WWH: X-men #1
> 
> ...



Where can I find that issue? Demoniods been down for a while.


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 27, 2007)

WORLD WAR HULK X-MEN


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 27, 2007)

WWH X-men  where do iget my hands on that?

I live in Britain so it'll probably be out in i dunno 2 years and then theres the case if most shops won't sell it Britain blows 

Where can i get it on the net?


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 27, 2007)

Post above yours has a link for it...You probably missed it


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 27, 2007)

Lol Sorry over exited


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2007)

You  may also look at my signature for some WWH comics.

Edit: Damn, the X-men issue is just pure gold!

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Hulk sure heals fast...!




By the way, I'm sure, Thor won't get involved....I'll take a look at marvel.com to see what info we have on Thor.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 28, 2007)

Back from Canada! Just want to respond to the two notable detractors in my argument. I know I'm really late, but I don't like leaving things unfinished...



dabig2 said:


> Since you apparently want to use logic to redeem the SHRA. Let's use some logic here about the Hulk's actions. He's an emperor of an entire world. Now he believes the humans have sent a bomb which resulted in the genocide of his peoples, including his queen and leaving only 100 survivors.
> For comparison's sake, if say North Korea was "implicated" in blowing up all of America leaving only 3 million Americans alive, what possible action do you think the remnants of the US army and government would take. War. And by war I mean launching every friggin nuke.



Your comparison is off, but it proves my point better than I did: Is it _understandable_ for us to do that? Yeah, definitely. But is it right? _No_. It's not. "Implicated" is not "Guilty", and a "Suspect" is not necessarily a "criminal". Hulk flying off and wrecking NYC and the rest of the planet, while it's understandable (And trust me, I completely understand why he's doing it), it's not _right_. What happens when North Korea isn't at fault?

"Whoops, my bad?"

Great strategy there. It's a little different in saying that "People who fight criminals should be registered as law enforcement" and "Allowing the family of a murder victim to attack and kill the first suspect the police find". See where your logic train derails a bit?



> Banner is the calming influence on the Hulk, in all his forms. In other words, he is to the Hulk what semblance of conscience every human has. Remove the conscience and what do you get for us humans? It isn't rainbows and sunshine.



Is he the calming influence in Banner? I always thought they were two completely separate personalities. At least, that's how I've always looked at it, and that's why Ultimate Hulk is so different: It's still basically him, just in a much more feral form.

But whatever. Do we have any sort of assurance that a bad guy might not try that? I mean, you guys talk about how he's a hero, and I can say that he is... to an extent. But then again, he's also one character who is the most easily and most often manipulated into destruction, and one of the hardest to stop. He might not mean it, but the simple nature of his power makes him easy to manipulate: Get him mad, and he won't stop.



> *HULK....ORDERED....THE.....GODDAMN....EVACUATION*.



Yeah, that was me mixing Dr. Strange's "24 hours to prepare" with his "24 hours to evacuate". My bad.   



> Woo, sorry for that true believers. Anyways, his threatening of the planet was just that, a threat. When you invade and start throwing out ultimatums, you need to get your point across. You "warn" them that something "bad" is going to happen if they don't comply. Read a fricking history book or  better yet, pick up a newspaper within the last couple decades.



And what the hell is this supposed to mean? That doesn't make it _right_. You threaten the entire planet, and you only prove the Illuminati right: You are here to destroy. Way to present your case there.

Remind me never to hire you as a PR Agent.

And read a newspaper? What do you mean, like Papa Bush threatening 'action' against Saddam the first time? Remind me where somewhat reasonable people _always_ threaten wholesale destruction. I mean, I could think maybe of Kim Jung-Il, and maybe a few other _*dictators*_, but...

Eh, whatever. I'm sure you don't want me comparing those people to Hulk. Really.



> Hulk only wants those 4 and he wants to....meet.....them on his own terms. Thus they can't say, fly to the Antarctica and say that the Hulk has to fight them there. Nah-uh, his rules. The threat of destruction keeps them in line.



Uh... yeah. The threat of destruction is already _there_ with the "Bring me them or I'll destroy EVERYTHING", so why destroy NYC? Why _not_ have it in Antarctica, so that only the people who are guilty will actually pay?

I suppose his own terms are 'destroying as much as he can'. I mean, if doesn't want to destroy anyone except those four, can't he destroy them anywhere? He's shown the ability to hijack satellites. Why not destroy them there and show what a just person is?

Now I know why they are holding it in NYC: It wouldn't be very exciting if they were just fighting on some friggin' Iceburgs. _C'est la vie_. But "His rules!" is not a very good justification as to why he has to destroy the homes of people completely innocent of this entire situation.

Oh, and it also proves the Illuminati right. Double whammy there...



> If Hulk truly were a monster and capable of wholesale slaughter, he would knock off BB's head right there and then and then he would've shown Attilan to be a smoldering mess of corpses. The entire point of the Prologue was for him to focus entirely on the 4 that wronged him. The entire purpose of his speech was to lay out who wronged him and that everyone had to evacuate and that he only wanted THOSE 4. To show that he was not the indless brute who MAYBE COULD'VE smashed again if left unintended, but a righteous king who had everything taken away from him because of, his belief, that those 4 heroes killed everything there "with their bomb".



Of course, he didn't say "I'll wait until you've evacuated everyone". I mean, I'll give him credit: 24 Hours was enough time. But I'm not sure he really cared about the people as much as he wanted to announces presence.



> It's what any nation would do. You know what, **** it. Actually, any other nation or world would firebomb NYC  like Dresden instead of issuing out an evacuation order and giving the opposition a full day to get ready.



Pfft. No offense, but I don't buy it. That's a bullshit argument because you're relying completely on a hypothetical. You think completely destroying another country is something that is an easy decision, which is isn't, even if you've been hit hard (Especially in an age where one large-scale attack could trigger then end of all mankind). But even if they did...

_It still doesn't make it right._ I shouldn't even argue this: Even if I can understand why they would do it, it doesn't make it right. All you are doing is showing that people can be just as wrong as Hulk is. That's all.



> And finally, we as the reader know all. But the Hulk doesn't. It was their ship. And once its full systems went online for the first time, it blew up.



That's not true. It restarted, which is basically shown in everything leading up to it. Even Tony's thoughts confirm that he was never to be killed. What happened is pretty easy to figure out: it uses a warp core to travel. The kids playing inside it restarted the ship, which _restarted its programming_. After being damaged from landing, the warp core was ruptured. It starting up to travel off, warp core completely ruptures and goes boom.

That's their fault?  



> There's more reason to believe that the humans planted a bomb there (already betrayed him once) than say one of his fellow warbound. Not like he can exactly dust for prints or do an investigation with nearly everyone annihilated. So the obvious course of action is to listen to your subject's advice and go "meet" the makers and plotters of said device that exploded.



See, I completely _understand_ why he's doing this. I'm just not on his side in the argument.



> And even if it were a complete accident.....LOL! That's what we call involuntary manslaughter-except this is a much more grand scale.



Actually, no. Car Makers aren't responsible for a car blowing up after its been crashed and put into a junkyard. Similar concept.



> The only thing that can absolve the Illuminati from bearing genocide or manslaughter charges is if one of Hulk's sakaarian allies planted something inside the ship.



Honestly, I hope fuckin' not. That'd be fucking lame. I mean, I don't agree with Hulk doing this, but lets not have 'hidden badguy doing bad things!' I think you can agree with this. Either let the Illuminati get pummeled and Earth take a beating, or let Hulk realize what he's doing is acting on passion, not brains.



> Something that could end up being true, but we don't know yet. And from a story POV, Hulk sure as hell wouldn't know either. So his actions right now are most reasonable.



Of course, reasonable being destroying a city and other peoples stuff in his vendetta against the Illuminati. How do you punish people?

By making innocent people the REAL victims. Great.

And just to say, I respect your argument, but I wholly don't agree with it. I can understand and see why Hulk would do this. But I don't think it's productive, and I think it proves perfectly why he needed to go.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 28, 2007)

Shadow said:
			
		

> Your seriously going to let what the Illuminati did to Hulk go? Its uncalled for? First of all these are your friends who sent you to space, not the US Government the the UN. YOUR FRIENDS. And the best argument for Hulk was a couple of pages AGO. Hulk was FINE when you left him alone, but when you pick on him and dont leave him alone is when he goes on a rampage.



Of course, the good guys leaving him alone doesn't mean _the bad guys won't_. Hell, it doesn't even mean that some of the _good guys_ won't: Just look at Doc Sampson trying to help out Banner.

Yes, Hulk is 'fine' when you leave him alone. It's quite obvious that there are people out there who don't WANT to leave him alone. By hook or by crook, they'll manipulate Hulk, he'll rampage, and we'll be back at square one.

Face Facts: "Leaving Hulk Alone" as a long-term solution is a straw-man, because it only applies to the people you _control and influence_. Red Skull, Dr Faustus, Baron Zemo, Dr. Doom... there are dozens of high level people that could reach and manipulate a Hulk Rampage. That's why you have to send him away.

And my only response to "It's his friends!" is "It's the rest of the planet!"



> And please dont talk about TONY being a real hero, he BRIBED somebody to fight Spiderman on DC just so that he can get one of the most influential super heroes in MU to un-mask.



I'm going to go easy on you, because I made a mistake and it'd be hypocritical for me to rip on you after I made an error. OF course, I didn't completely miss an entire storyline then merge it into another at random, but whatever.

What you are thinking of was actually Tony arguing against earlier laws that would restrict and, in the end, stop superheroing all together. The point of him hiring Titanium Man and the entire fight against Spider-Man was to prove that superheroes are still necessary. He got on board the SHRA so he could influence it and make it so most heroes can GET a second chance.

Would you rather have Maria Hill in charge of the entire thing?



> Real heroes are people like Capt. America who BELIEVE in Freedom and Order.



Excuse me, where the hell is 'unrestricted vigilantism' protected in ANY sort of US Legal Document? And how it ordered? I mean, having a bunch of masked people running around and fighting without legal enforcement powers or restriction or accountability doesn't sound like any sort of order to me.



> Just go read his speech to Peter Parker about standing in the river of truth.



I have, and it doesn't make any sort of argument as to why the SHRA is wrong. It only says that you should stick to your guns when you think you are right. If anything, I'm following it just as much as you are, because I'm not waning in my belief.



> Tony Stark is a manipulative bitch whose only main concern was trying to get back on the government's good side after he got fired as Secretary of Defense.



Exactly! That's why he was the first on Earth to fight the Hulk, and took the entire blame, and made that whole tearful speech during the Confession...

I mean... wait... Uh...

Yeah, what you're saying doesn't make sense with what we see as Tony's motivation. We've seen Tony's motivation: To make it so that Superheroes can continue to 'superhero' in the future, rather than being eliminated by the government. 

You can try calling him a 'chicken-****' and 'manipulative', but he didn't shirk down when Hulk arrived. He lead, he went in, he accepted what was coming. He didn't deny anything, not even once. He stood by his decision, like... oh, a tree next to the river of truth, maybe?... and went out to face Hulk alone first.

If that's not being a hero, I don't know what is.

And finally: I can understand people's arguments against the Illuminati not just asking Hulk and doing it like they did, all sneaky. But Ironman 19 puts it best (And note, these are Tony's thoughts. If you really think he's lying here, then you have problems):



			
				Tony Stark said:
			
		

> "If it was so perfect, why not *tell* Bruce? Offer him the *option* instead of tricking him?
> 
> Because he might say *no*. And once he was forewarned, no power on Earth could force him."


----------



## Noah (Jun 28, 2007)

I would bitch about how Hulk owned BB and Hulkbuster Tony, but was held down by a squad of X-kids, but I love those kids too much to complain about it.

I do find it hilarious that when the X-Men bring their 'A' squad, it doesn't include people like Iceman and Juggernaut, but Kitty Pryde. I don't care if they're the astonishing squad or not. It's still Kitty friggin' Pryde.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2007)

Red_Squirrel said:


> I would bitch about how Hulk owned BB and Hulkbuster Tony, but was held down by a squad of X-kids, but I love those kids too much to complain about it.



I read it as Hulk came to talk to Xavier (to find out how Xavier would have voted), and didn't think the best way to get answers was to kill a bunch of the students.

Whereas Tony and BB are on "the list" and get no quarter from him.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 28, 2007)

The real question is how he's going to react to Xavier. I mean, I think we know Xavier is going to say "Yes". Otherwise, why even bother with it?

So how is Hulk going to react? Is he going to try and 'punish' him? Or will he walk away, because he didn't actually vote? I'm honestly really intrigued right now. This crossover has actually been of good quality and pacing, along with good support and relatively good continuity amongst the tie-in issues. I'm really interested in seeing what happens next.

I think the only problem I have is this: With Silent War going on, is this before or after that? I'd have to say before, but I'm just wondering for the purposes of continuity, especially with Blackbolt's involvement in both and the current situation at Attlian.

But honestly, other than that I have to say that Marvel is doing a great job with things. Bravo!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2007)

Marvel Comics and continuity.

Freaking chum buddies. . .


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2007)

@Justice and Rule:
Just on a sidenote: Whether or not his actions are right, is not the question here (not for me). He absolutely doesn't need any justification outside his own reasoning for his actions. And on top of that he's angry. Real angry.

Why not at least make the effort of protecting Bruce/Hulk from the bad guys, when he's being left alone? Or make Bruce aware of what's going on and to ask for either participating the pro-reg side or simply to stay strictly out of the Civil War? Or both options combined?

There were certainly more options than just sending him away and risk his wrath. Heck, before that incident he was still reasonable due to the fact that Bruce regularly switched to the Hulk and back.

I know, it's obvious that I'm clearly on the Hulk's side in this argument.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jun 29, 2007)

Woot! JnR wrote my arguement for me! I am not alone in supporting the Illuminati!


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 29, 2007)

Kitty Pryde has deadly potential. Shes one of the X-Men that is pretty much immune to hulks attacks and can cause him deadly damage.

Read What If: Wolverine was enemy of the State. Kitty kills him in a pretty funky way.


----------



## dabig2 (Jun 29, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> Pfft. No offense, but I don't buy it. That's a bullshit argument because you're relying completely on a hypothetical. You think completely destroying another country is something that is an easy decision, which is isn't, even if you've been hit hard.But even if they did...
> 
> It still doesn't make it right. I shouldn't even argue this: Even if I can understand why they would do it, it doesn't make it right. All you are doing is showing that people can be just as wrong as Hulk is. That's all.



You don?t buy that a country, when utterly annihilated by a device, wouldn?t wage war against the supposed perpetrators? Despite my disagreements on course of action, I?d really love to live in your kind of world because that in no way describes what would or does in real life or in fantasy based on past or current events. And again with the ?right? issue. What the hell determines what's right anyways. Subjective emotion especially given these circumstances.
What the Illuminati did wasn?t ?right? in my terms. But given the ?potential future? scenarios, you deem it sensible and the only par of course. What Stark did all throughout Civil War like attempting to start a war between America and Atlantis to justify his act wasn?t ?right? in any way (I?d like to mention that others were killed/injured), but sensible in a way given what it was supposed to accomplish.



Justice And Rule said:


> And read a newspaper? What do you mean, like Papa Bush threatening 'action' against Saddam the first time? Remind me where somewhat reasonable people always threaten wholesale destruction. I mean, I could think maybe of Kim Jung-Il, and maybe a few other dictators, but...



I mean every single war ever wrought on any soil of any human civilization and yes, involving both opposing sides ?good guys? or ?bad guys?. Surrender or die. It?s not specific to tyrannical dictators and I don?t necessarily mean before the war. I?m talking about the threat itself which happens whenever a city is about to be bombed. And no, this didn?t start with Iraq. I guess I meant pick up a history book. 




Justice And Rule said:


> Pfft. No offense, but I don't buy it. That's a bullshit argument because you're relying completely on a hypothetical. You think completely destroying another country is something that is an easy decision, which is isn't, even if you've been hit hard (Especially in an age where one large-scale attack could trigger then end of all mankind). But even if they did...
> 
> It still doesn't make it right. I shouldn't even argue this: Even if I can understand why they would do it, it doesn't make it right. All you are doing is showing that people can be just as wrong as Hulk is. That's all.



You don?t buy that a country, when utterly annihilated by a device, wouldn?t wage war against the supposed perpetrators? Despite my disagreements on course of action, I?d really love to live in your kind of world because that in no way describes what would or does in real life or in fantasy based on past or current events. And again with the ?right? issue. What the hell determines right. What is right anyways. Morals are purely relative pertaining to a given society. Anyways, right is always sacrificed for what?s sensible. 
What the Illuminati did wasn?t ?right? in my terms. But given the ?maybe? circumstances, you deem it sensible and the only par of course. What Stark did all throughout Civil War like attempting to start a war between America and Atlantis to justify his dream wasn?t ?right? in any way (I?d like to mention that people were killed/injured), but sensible in a way given what it was supposed to accomplish. 



Justice And Rule said:


> That's not true. It restarted, which is basically shown in everything leading up to it. Even Tony's thoughts confirm that he was never to be killed. What happened is pretty easy to figure out: it uses a warp core to travel. The kids playing inside it restarted the ship, which _restarted its programming_. After being damaged from landing, the warp core was ruptured. It starting up to travel off, warp core completely ruptures and goes boom.
> 
> That's their fault?



Actually, that would be their fault if that?s revealed as true. No matter what happens or outside variables short of another party actually physically tampering with a clear intent to do harm.  This is why they are to be blamed in any situation that doesn?t have Miek, some other sakaarian, or some evil secret group within SHIELD planting a bomb or messing with the shuttle with a clear purpose of harm. 




Justice And Rule said:


> Actually, no. Car Makers aren't responsible for a car blowing up after its been crashed and put into a junkyard. Similar concept.



If said wrecked car had a nuclear engine in it that erupted killing multitudes of beings once the car was started again, then I?d bet you that they?d be very quick scapegoats for all the right reasons.



Justice And Rule said:


> Honestly, I hope fuckin' not. That'd be fucking lame. I mean, I don't agree with Hulk doing this, but lets not have 'hidden badguy doing bad things!' I think you can agree with this. Either let the Illuminati get pummeled and Earth take a beating, or let Hulk realize what he's doing is acting on passion, not brains.



Yeah, I?d really not like some sort of copout. It?ll take something out of the event completely. 
But the last part of this is what I disagree with. I think what he?s doing is entirely on brains, which has been stated frequently by the writers is why he?s so dangerous this time. It?s because for this rare time, he?s not acting on pure emotion. He?s thinking like a any rational leader would. He believes his side is the just and that the ?so-called heroes? are the monsters and evil ones. That their ?bomb? was responsible for genocide and he?s and that it needs to be answered for with their blood. The setting because it's going to be an all out war. For the magnitude of what happened, I think he's using brains and passion-in other words a rationalizing perfectly.



Justice And Rule said:


> Of course, reasonable being destroying a city and other peoples stuff in his vendetta against the Illuminati. How do you punish people?
> 
> By making innocent people the REAL victims. Great.



That?s how wars are fought. Those directly and clearly responsible for grievances against a country are never the ones to pay the price. It?s always the citizens and the capital cities that the leaders reside in that pay for it. At least Hulkd had the decency to give everyone not named Stark, Reed, and Strange the option of saving their lives prior. Buildings can be rebuilt; what's left of sakaar and her citizens cannot. Retribution any way possible is the only option.




Justice And Rule said:


> And just to say, I respect your argument, but I wholly don't agree with it. I can understand and see why Hulk would do this. But I don't think it's productive, and I think it proves perfectly why he needed to go.



Same here, and I have no problem with it or your argument. The only difference is that when it comes to war, what?s ?right? (in one's eyes) goes right out the window with my train of thought. What the Hulk is doing here-bringing the fight to the homes of these guys like we see happen in any other conflict- really isn?t bad to me. The ultimatum when judged retroactively and given the circumstances and demands of the situation really doesn?t strike me as that major either. And having it in NYC is the only real logical way to wage an effective invasion where you're after some select powerful guys with very powerful toys and very powerful friends.


----------



## dabig2 (Jun 29, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> Kitty Pryde has deadly potential. Shes one of the X-Men that is pretty much immune to hulks attacks and can cause him deadly damage.
> 
> Read What If: Wolverine was enemy of the State. Kitty kills him in a pretty funky way.



Yeah, great point. Kitty can probably mostly anyone she wants if she had the bloodlust. Or severely cripple them if she wanted. How do you hit an intagible object that can't be affected by forces? It depends on what the writer wants to convey. 

Like he could make something up like due to Hulk's increased weird physiology and amped up rage, Kitty attempting any sort of phase now could end up something like this:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2007)

dabig2 said:


> Yeah, great point. Kitty can probably mostly anyone she wants if she had the bloodlust. Or severely cripple them if she wanted. How do you hit an intagible object that can't be affected by forces? It depends on what the writer wants to convey.
> 
> Like he could make something up like due to Hulk's increased weird physiology and amped up rage, Kitty attempting any sort of phase now could end up something like this:



Well, the difference between Kitty and Vision is that the former's Homo superior and the latter is an android.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 29, 2007)

dabig2 said:


> You don?t buy that a country, when utterly annihilated by a device, wouldn?t wage war against the supposed perpetrators? Despite my disagreements on course of action, I?d really love to live in your kind of world because that in no way describes what would or does in real life or in fantasy based on past or current events. And again with the ?right? issue. What the hell determines what's right anyways. Subjective emotion especially given these circumstances.



Even if they do, that doesn't justify them launching their missiles off at the first guy they think they did it. Read _Sum of All Fears_ to see how that can go wrong. Hell, you can read things in newspapers today like that.

Indeed, right is _completely_ subjective. But we all agree on general terms of 'right' and 'wrong'. Otherwise society collapses because "Your right isn't my right", etc etc. Even if it is subjective, there are commonalities among a majority of the population there.

Lemme ask you: When its all done, do you think he's _really_ going to be satisfied with just those 5 men? Do you _really_ think that he's just going to leave after that? Or him, being angrier than he's ever been, is going to want more than just those 5? You keep using this idea of "Oh, well if our country got completely nuked, then we'd definitely nuke the other country to the stone age!"

What makes you think _he_ isn't going to do that eventually? When he's still empty inside at the end of the day, because killing those people didn't do anything to:

1) Bring back Saakar,
2) Bring back his family,
3) Bring back his people,

What happens then? Lets face it, two are already down, a third is already on the block, and there are 5 more issues left. I don't think Hulk can stretch a fight between Dr. Strange and Reed Richards for 5 issues. Perhaps I'm metathinking this a bit, but I'm guessing a little more than "Going after those who wronged him!" is going to happen.



> What the Illuminati did wasn?t ?right? in my terms. But given the ?potential future? scenarios, you deem it sensible and the only par of course. What Stark did all throughout Civil War like attempting to start a war between America and Atlantis to justify his act wasn?t ?right? in any way (I?d like to mention that others were killed/injured), but sensible in a way given what it was supposed to accomplish.



I really didn't approve of that, either. Frankly, I thought was damn stupid of him as well as being wrong. But then again, I had a lot of problems with Frontline in general (especially Sally Floyd, the worst reporter ever), so whatever.

I don't approve of all the Illuminati's actions, nor do I approve of all of Tony Stark's actions. Don't pigeonhole me into that group, please.



> I mean every single war ever wrought on any soil of any human civilization and yes, involving both opposing sides ?good guys? or ?bad guys?. Surrender or die. It?s not specific to tyrannical dictators and I don?t necessarily mean before the war. I?m talking about the threat itself which happens whenever a city is about to be bombed. And no, this didn?t start with Iraq. I guess I meant pick up a history book.



I just revised this part of my post extensively, mostly because I'm guessing you didn't mean to insult me by saying "Pick up a History Book". Trust me, I have.

I used the First Gulf War as an example because it _is the most pertinent example_. Using history books can show us other people that have said things like "No quarter!" and other things, but frankly, warfare and our ideas towards it have changed. I could bring up the fact that, until maybe the 19th or 20th century, raping and pillaging someone else's was a perfectly understandable thing. Using that as an example against modern warfare, though, would be wrong. I suppose that's why I only used modern references; because, frankly, they are the only ones that apply well enough to use.



> ...



Um, this is really just a copy/paste of two of your previous arguments.  



> Actually, that would be their fault if that?s revealed as true. No matter what happens or outside variables short of another party actually physically tampering with a clear intent to do harm.  This is why they are to be blamed in any situation that doesn?t have Miek, some other sakaarian, or some evil secret group within SHIELD planting a bomb or messing with the shuttle with a clear purpose of harm.


 
I'm sorry, but I have trouble believing that they should have made their spaceship with the idea that "One day, when the warp core is ruptured, little kids _may_ be playing with it..."

You're stretching the blame here, drastically out. Yes, millions died because of it. But it isn't like it just blew up on impact; it waited something like months or even a year or so without doing anything. It was only because no one actually took care of it (in the sense that no one really did anything about it) after it landed that was the problem. Otherwise, it seems like it was perfectly inert.



> If said wrecked car had a nuclear engine in it that erupted killing multitudes of beings once the car was started again, then I?d bet you that they?d be very quick scapegoats for all the right reasons.



That's changing the example too much. Inter-galactic spaceships HAVE nuclear engines, etc. They are dangerous things. If they aren't taken care of in the right way, they'll do bad things. That's logical, and not hard to figure out. Cars don't have nuclear engines, but if a person didn't dispose of it correctly while having knowledge that it has something so dangerous, it's not the car-makers fault, but rather the person who was in charge of disposal.



> Yeah, I?d really not like some sort of copout. It?ll take something out of the event completely.



Indeed. Right or wrong, honest and non-manipulated motivations are better. At least it has the Illuminati owning up to their actions.



> But the last part of this is what I disagree with. I think what he?s doing is entirely on brains, which has been stated frequently by the writers is why he?s so dangerous this time. It?s because for this rare time, he?s not acting on pure emotion. He?s thinking like a any rational leader would. He believes his side is the just and that the ?so-called heroes? are the monsters and evil ones. That their ?bomb? was responsible for genocide and he?s and that it needs to be answered for with their blood. The setting because it's going to be an all out war. For the magnitude of what happened, I think he's using brains and passion-in other words a rationalizing perfectly.



We see him rational _now_, but he's already had bouts of anger in that he nearly killed his Warbound (I believe it was in Worldbreaker). And I have no doubts he believes his side is just; he's not the mindless animal that he used to be.



> That?s how wars are fought. Those directly and clearly responsible for grievances against a country are never the ones to pay the price. It?s always the citizens and the capital cities that the leaders reside in that pay for it. At least Hulkd had the decency to give everyone not named Stark, Reed, and Strange the option of saving their lives prior. Buildings can be rebuilt; what's left of sakaar and her citizens cannot. Retribution any way possible is the only option.



Bringing retribution on those who did nothing is a bit extreme, isn't it? I mean, where does it cross from justice for Saakar and revenge to make him feel better? What happens when he still feels empty after those 4 are gone?

And this isn't the same as attacking a country: He knows the people who directly wronged him and is going right after them. That's not really possible in country-on-country warfare; there are hundreds and thousands of government officials, and you can't always trace where an idea started. I understand your point, but I don't think it applies here. He _can_ get the people he wants to meet directly. Other people don't _have_ to suffer for the wrongs of them. And yet it's still happening.



> Same here, and I have no problem with it or your argument. The only difference is that when it comes to war, what?s ?right? (in one's eyes) goes right out the window with my train of thought. What the Hulk is doing here-bringing the fight to the homes of these guys like we see happen in any other conflict- really isn?t bad to me. The ultimatum when judged retroactively and given the circumstances and demands of the situation really doesn?t strike me as that major either. And having it in NYC is the only real logical way to wage an effective invasion where you're after some select powerful guys with very powerful toys and very powerful friends.



That's fine. I disagree with 'right' going right out the window (That's a very, _very_ slippery slope). I mean, the ultimatum is the least of my problems, really. I just disagree with the idea of taking it out on people who didn't deserve it. The Illuminati, fine. When you start bringing innocent people into it, though, I'd prefer a little higher stander. They might not be there, but you are still bringing down their buildings, their lives... I mean, if you want to prove yourself better than the Illuminati, wouldn't want to show that you aren't in it to destroy other people's stuff, but just those 5 guys?

Frankly, I just like playing Devil's Advocate. That, and I don't like one of my favorite characters being called a coward after accepting the blame and going right into Hulk's hands.


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2007)

@Justice and Rule: You are not seriously believing the Hulk wants to prove himself better than the Illuminati? He's only going as far as saying why he's doing what he's doing right now, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 29, 2007)

Couple days ago , I read the first part of the heroes for hire crossover, it was boring.

As fot the hulk, he would have had it made if the freaking ship hadn't malfunctioned.  Hell, he would had it better than the illuminati had intended for him.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry I missed this. Just did a quick re-read and found it amongst the longer posts.



Segan said:


> @Justice and Rule:
> Just on a sidenote: Whether or not his actions are right, is not the question here (not for me). He absolutely doesn't need any justification outside his own reasoning for his actions. And on top of that he's angry. Real angry.



Hey, that's perfectly fine for you. I mean, I don't agree with it, but I'm me and you're you. I'm not going to disrespect you for that, especially when it's completely subjective as to which side you choose.



> Why not at least make the effort of protecting Bruce/Hulk from the bad guys, when he's being left alone? Or make Bruce aware of what's going on and to ask for either participating the pro-reg side or simply to stay strictly out of the Civil War? Or both options combined?



That's a good point, but it only delays the inevitable, doesn't it? I mean, how much do you put on him? Do you put the Avengers at his side all the time? And even, people will still get through. The only sure way that they thought they could take care of the problem was to send him as far away as they could. I mean, if all he wants to do is live in peace, weren't they only trying to fulfill that wish? To be left alone for the rest of his life?

The problem with registration is what Tony says: What if he said no? What if he didn't want to? What if he changed sides in the middle? What if he just got too angry to control?



> There were certainly more options than just sending him away and risk his wrath. Heck, before that incident he was still reasonable due to the fact that Bruce regularly switched to the Hulk and back.
> 
> I know, it's obvious that I'm clearly on the Hulk's side in this argument.



Hey, defend your side. There's no shame in it. 

I think the problem is that while he turned into Bruce more often, Hulk was much more mindless than the one we see today. The big thing is that they sent him away because away is the safest place for him to be. If we are to believe Tony's personal thoughts (And I'm not sure why he'd lie to himself), then Hulk was to be sent to a habitable but uninhabited planet. He's left alone, permanently. They didn't ask him because if he says no, there's no way they can stop him. I mean, to me, it was the right thing to do, because Hulk isn't getting 'put down', but he isn't a threat to anyone anymore. Isn't that what Banner would want?



> @Justice and Rule: You are not seriously believing the Hulk wants to prove himself better than the Illuminati? He's only going as far as saying why he's doing what he's doing right now, nothing more nothing less.



Indeed. I mean, I'm saying if he wanted to look like the good guy in this situation, that's what he should think about. I don't think he really cares about civilians or anything, I think he just wants less distractions. I have no illusions that Hulk isn't going to wreck more than just the Illuminati.


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2007)

If that's what Banner would want, why would Tony not ask him? If you apparently think that's what Banner obviously want?

The part of "he might say no" would be contradictory, if you believe, this solution is what Banner would agree on.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 29, 2007)

Bruce wants to be left alone. Bruce doesn't want to hurt people. That's what he wants, right? That's what the Illuminati were going to give him. He's left alone, and he could not harm innocent people ever again.

The problem is that he _*could*_ say no. Or he _*could*_ change his mind. Even if you know someone wants something, it's not an assurance. Once he knows what they want to do to him, there is no way of them ever being able to do it. They won't be able to contain him long enough to do it.

That's why they didn't ask. They didn't want to waste their chance on the possibility that Bruce wouldn't go.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 29, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> Bruce wants to be left alone. Bruce doesn't want to hurt people. That's what he wants, right? That's what the Illuminati were going to give him. He's left alone, and he could not harm innocent people ever again.
> 
> The problem is that he _*could*_ say no. Or he _*could*_ change his mind. Even if you know someone wants something, it's not an assurance. Once he knows what they want to do to him, there is no way of them ever being able to do it. They won't be able to contain him long enough to do it.
> 
> That's why they didn't ask. They didn't want to waste their chance on the possibility that Bruce wouldn't go.



Then he got enslaved on another planet but he rebelled and took over and started a peaceful rule, had a wife, and an upcoming baby. In the end, it was a kinda good thing he was tricked into that ship cause he became a messiah to a race in need and had a good life going on until that ship malfunctioned.


----------



## Noah (Jun 29, 2007)

Mad Titan said:


> Kitty Pryde has deadly potential. Shes one of the X-Men that is pretty much immune to hulks attacks and can cause him deadly damage.
> 
> Read What If: Wolverine was enemy of the State. Kitty kills him in a pretty funky way.



I've read it, and yeah, she does have potential.

...but it's still Kitty Pryde.

Putting Kitty up against the Hulk is like putting Squirrel Girl up against Than--oh wait.


----------



## narutofangd (Jun 30, 2007)

NOw i'm getting angry

I just started reading WWH Xmen and low and behold i foundn the majority of the New Xmen at the Xavier institute When they are actually in Limbo Atm

Ihate marvels Floating timeline hate it hate it hate it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 30, 2007)

Try fitting in Silent War with World War Hulk in terms of progressive continuity.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> NOw i'm getting angry
> 
> I just started reading WWH Xmen and low and behold i foundn the majority of the New Xmen at the Xavier institute When they are actually in Limbo Atm
> 
> Ihate marvels Floating timeline hate it hate it hate it


Well, the problem is, how do you resolve plotlines if all comics have to take place at the same time?

If you have a three-issue arc of "Amazing Spider-man" that takes place over the span of one hour, does that mean that all other comics that come out during that three month period have to take place at the same hour?  If that's the case we'll have to get used to a lot more comics of "Danny Rand sitting in coach on his flight to Japan" and "Spider-Woman sleeping between 3am and 4am".

What they really need to do is clearly clarify when the comics are occurring relative to each other ("This arc takes place during the events of WWH:2" or "This arc takes place before the events of X-Men:200").

While they're at it they should clearly label what comics are in continuity and which ones are not.  Heck, they should just make a new imprint label for the "using Marvel characters but not in the main continuity".




Comic Book Guy said:


> Try fitting in Silent War with World War Hulk in terms of progressive continuity.



I'm of the opinion that Silent War is non-canon.  It's utter crap regardless.


----------



## narutofangd (Jul 1, 2007)

Okay can some one explain how Elixir could only turn off the Hulks healing factor sor a few seconds 

Elixir has had all of beast knowledge of biochemistry biology and anatomy basically downloaded into his head

Now i know how the BB fans feel


----------



## Segan (Jul 1, 2007)

Hm? Didn't Beast say, the Death Touch was only an overdosis of Elixir's healing touch? Beast was *hoping* it would overload Hulk's healing factor. So basically, he knew, there was a possibility it wouldn't work.

And it proved not to work very well...


----------



## deathgod (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah I'm a BB fan too and man was I pissed by how easily Hulk took him down. On the other hand I was glad Tony Stark got the shit beat out of him. You go Holku!! I'm hoping they show the BB fight in an upcoming issue.


----------



## narutofangd (Jul 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> Hm? Didn't Beast say, the Death Touch was only an overdosis of Elixir's healing touch? Beast was *hoping* it would overload Hulk's healing factor. So basically, he knew, there was a possibility it wouldn't work.
> 
> And it proved not to work very well...



Spoilsport can't you see i'm trying to rant here


----------



## deathgod (Jul 1, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Well, the problem is, how do you resolve plotlines if all comics have to take place at the same time?
> 
> If you have a three-issue arc of "Amazing Spider-man" that takes place over the span of one hour, does that mean that all other comics that come out during that three month period have to take place at the same hour?  If that's the case we'll have to get used to a lot more comics of "Danny Rand sitting in coach on his flight to Japan" and "Spider-Woman sleeping between 3am and 4am".
> 
> ...



I happen to love Silent War, whether it's canon or not .


----------



## Segan (Jul 1, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> Spoilsport can't you see i'm trying to rant here



Like I care...


----------



## narutofangd (Jul 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> Like I care...



Well you should ranting's all i got


----------



## Segan (Jul 1, 2007)

Then WWH is the wrong series for you.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2007)

Elixir is an Omega-level mutant with regards to biokinesis.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 1, 2007)

LOLLERSKATEZ!!! @ The guy (I have a guess, but I won't say who it is) who neg repped me saying that



			
				My Most Recent Rep said:
			
		

> Your argument is flawed in this thread. Everybody against you means YOU LOSE ASSHOLE



Nice job, big guy. Post your argument for me to destroy (Again, if I'm thinking correctly), or just continue to hide from this thread. 

Anyways, on topic:

Silent War is great, in my opinion. I love it. In all honesty, it has more the possibility for more interesting consequences than parts of World War Hulk does.

I'm also a bit peeved that we didn't see Black Bolt getting taken down. That's probably the worst part about this entire series: It doesn't look like they could figure out a reasonable way for Black Bolt to be taken down, so they just sort of 'skip' it and show him beaten. Hopefully that won't happen with Dr. Strange, if it gets that far.

Danny Rand always flies first class. And Immortal Iron Fist is one of the best things out there right now. That needs to be said every time Danny Rand is mentioned.


----------



## Segan (Jul 1, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Elixir is an Omega-level mutant with regards to biokinesis.



In other words, he has been depowered against the Hulk?

@Justice: I hope, the Blackbolt fight will be shown in the next WWH issue.


----------



## dabig2 (Jul 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> In other words, he has been depowered against the Hulk?
> 
> @Justice: I hope, the Blackbolt fight will be shown in the next WWH issue.



We probably won't see how they fought ever I bet. I rather the entire next issue be devoted to his asskicking of all the Avenger teams and FF   And for Elixer, no he hasn't been depowered. He's omega in that his potential is way way up there, but he's still learning. Not powerful enough to kill the Hulk with a touch yet.


----------



## dabig2 (Jul 1, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> And by the by, this isn't for him as an Emperor as much as it's for him as a person. Let's remember Hulk 106, where he's just there, and doesn't want to leave. This isn't the act of a nation as much as its an act of personal revenge at this point, no matter what his title is.



Ya mean IH 105? At that time he was still sulking about caera. Then Elloe and the others have to pretty much urge him on to do what they have to do. It is definitely a team effort here, with Hulk leading the charge. They all hold the humans responsible. That is why this is a war IMO, instead of singular personal vengeance. He?s leading a pissed off refugee charge now who all share the same pain as well. 



Justice And Rule said:


> The fact of the matter is, that he, more often than other hero, is likely to fly off the handle and cause disastrous consequences. I mean, just as you said, only recently did Hulk gain the intelligence because Banner 'died' so that they both could survive. Savage Hulk can and, more than any other hero, has been manipulated with utterly disastrous results.
> 
> The fact of the matter is you just can't say "Leave him alone!" People can and will bother him. People can and will manipulate him. More than any other hero, this is true of the Hulk. Just given his uncontrollable nature and his nearly-uncontrollable transformation, he's a risk.



I?m just a little peeved how all of the blame is placed at his feet. It?s always a cause-effect, usually resulting from hero/army/cop/SHIELD situations where they initiate the bad blood. Also, speaking about savage Hulk manipulation (not counting forced mind control and things like that), I can only remember once where it actually was there was actual devastation to civilians, Central City. So enemy manipulation (not through drugs or mind control) didn?t occur quite that often, at least not in the main Hulk series. At least, not enough IMO to warrant a permanent trip off earth.  



Justice And Rule said:


> That's a bit of an oversimplification. They never said that he flies off the handle ALL the time. The only problem is when he inevitably does, he's nearly unstoppable. If a superhero is going to go out of control and destroy stuff, who is it? The Hulk. If you know a superhero that does more destruction and has to be stopped by his friends more often, then I'd really like to know who it is, because I can't think of any hero coming close to the level of Hulk in that respect.


Yeah, the savage Hulk when attacked (which happened all the time) or when he thinks he?s being attacked can potentially throw down hard. The thing is here, he doesn?t go necessarily on a rampage doing untold destruction. I read through the first 275 issues of the Hulk comics straight through about 3 years ago, and the status quo was usually a tussle in a city with cops or SHIELD; and him being the Hulk left the area quickly or attempted to leave after a tussle without that much damage (I mean not more than your usual superfight in any populated area). Savage Hulk would usually hit the attacker, and then try to get the hell out of dodge to go reside his seclusion somewhere else shouting he?s the strongest and that humans always attack yet fail. If they were worried about the savage Hulk busting loose in a city, then other steps could?ve been exercised before their decision. Tell Banner to keep his ass in Alaska or around that general area. Call off the constant pursuits of him. Clone Betty and throw in Jarella as well. Get him a puppy. 
And I couldn?t tell you any other hero to act this way because they?re all not getting shot at or gassed between nap breaks unfortunately.



Justice And Rule said:


> No offense, but lets not fool ourselves; he's not concerned with civilian casualties. He's concerned with "Get out of my way" and having nothing between him and his target. WWH doesn't really confirm the point, since I'm sure they'd evacuate New York City if had said "I'm coming down, and if they won't face me on the battlefield, I'll start without them." The fact that the battlefield was New York City was what got them to evacuate, not the threat against their planet. So you're wrong there.



Never said that he did care. I?d be surprised if he did give a damn about non-intentional civilian casualties. I was stating that his proclamation was clearly pointing out that he had a problem with just those four guys. And that he wants only those 4 guys, no one else. And the planetary threat gives him a psychological edge that no one?s safe and that he?s not only ready to sacrifice a city, but an entire planet for his war. Would NYC have been evacuated with your suggestion? Perhaps, but surely you can understand the difference between implying starting a battle in a city and outright stating you?re going to annihilate an entire world if the summons aren?t met. Holding up BB?s limp body helps too, but you get my drift. It was necessary in that giving them the idea that they were screwed.



Justice And Rule said:


> So it's a war and not a personal vendetta now? I mean, the way you've described it, it's not a war as it him seeking justice against those who wronged him. So basically he's declaring war on humanity? Because that's what it sounds like...



Isn?t seeking justice a usual cause to war? When I say war, I mean the stakes are ultimately higher than the Hulk himself. There are others feeling his same pain. They all want justice and they all believe they?re on justice?s side. The pinkies and the bugs are virtually extinct now. Hiroim is now the last of his kind as well. And yeah, I?d say it?s basically a war on humanity. These heroes are leaders in the human community throughout. SHIELD as far as I remember is/was a part of the UN. So yeah, him bringing an advanced alien force to throw down has him de facto at war with earth in general.



Justice And Rule said:


> Well, very personal, I'd say. Three of the four Illuminati on Earth that he's looking for have homes in New York. I mean, you can say that it's a "great battlefield choice" (Firing Nuclear Missiles at Antarctica would create a great nuclear cloud, and think about the damage to the polar icecaps that you are doing...), but let's face it: Hulk doesn't care about tactics. He wants revenge, and you go to where your enemies are. He's not thinking "Oh, I don't want civilian casualties", he's thinking "Get out of my way".



Going to where you enemies are is tactical. Him just wanting revenge is irrelevant to the point of him having a battle elsewhere or unfairly putting NYC?s residents property at risk.  You put your enemies at a clear disadvantage when you?re fighting them in their own territory instead of somewhere neutral. It raises the stakes that much higher for them. It?s the only logical thing to do. This why BB couldn?t risk doing more since he was in the backyard of Attilan. Yeah, it?s the only place Hulk could?ve found him since that?s his home, but tactically speaking, that?s also perfect for the Hulk to achieve maximum success.



Justice And Rule said:


> Even if they do, that doesn't justify them launching their missiles off at the first guy they think they did it. Read Sum of All Fears to see how that can go wrong. Hell, you can read things in newspapers today like that.
> 
> Indeed, right is completely subjective. But we all agree on general terms of 'right' and 'wrong'. Otherwise society collapses because "Your right isn't my right", etc etc. Even if it is subjective, there are commonalities among a majority of the population there.



Sum of All fears, good book (didn?t like the movie). But yes, if a country was largely devastated in proportion to what happened to sakaar, I largely believe all hell would break loose if evidence hinted towards a specific country which you always had a grudge against and had just done something to piss you off majorly. Like say, if US was destroyed by a North Korean device that left only 300K people alive, then the world will end in a holocaustic nuclear firefight. 
As for what Hulk intends afterwards?.couldn?t tell ya. Are you implying he?s going to go on a wild streak of murder and mayhem afterwards conquering the planet like he threatened after the Illuminati are dispatched? To that, I?d say no.  I don?t suspect that would happen. But clearly, this is a grievance that can?t be left to non-action. The initial reaction of war and confrontation with the supposed perpetrators is the only initial course.


----------



## dabig2 (Jul 1, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> really didn't approve of that, either. Frankly, I thought was damn stupid of him as well as being wrong. But then again, I had a lot of problems with Frontline in general (especially Sally Floyd, the worst reporter ever), so whatever.
> 
> I don't approve of all the Illuminati's actions, nor do I approve of all of Tony Stark's actions. Don't pigeonhole me into that group, please.



Not meaning to pigeonhole ya personally, just utilizing the tu quoque (?you too?) argument to make a point on others making iffy right and sensible choices. 



Justice And Rule said:


> I just revised this part of my post extensively, mostly because I'm guessing you didn't mean to insult me by saying "Pick up a History Book". Trust me, I have.
> 
> I used the First Gulf War as an example because it is the most pertinent example. Using history books can show us other people that have said things like "No quarter!" and other things, but frankly, warfare and our ideas towards it have changed. I could bring up the fact that, until maybe the 19th or 20th century, raping and pillaging someone else's was a perfectly understandable thing. Using that as an example against modern warfare, though, would be wrong. I suppose that's why I only used modern references; because, frankly, they are the only ones that apply well enough to use.



Actually I was thinking more along the lines of 20th century warfare as well, particularly the atomic bombings. This is why I included the stipulation that I wasn?t exclusively counting beginnings of wars. Anyways, demands are given and then you have the threat of utter disaster to follow otherwise. It?s a simple and effective ancient blueprint. In the case here, since his force is small and already infiltrated and initially only has 4 (now 3) guys on the mind, they can skip the pleasantries of a long-hard war declaration and cut to the chase of high-stake ultimatums usually issued to end wars.



Justice And Rule said:


> Um, this is really just a copy/paste of two of your previous arguments.



Haha, I didn?t start replying to your post till around 2:15 a.m. board time. I?m just happy most of the shit I wrote was semi-coherent 



Justice And Rule said:


> I'm sorry, but I have trouble believing that they should have made their spaceship with the idea that "One day, when the warp core is ruptured, little kids may be playing with it..."
> 
> You're stretching the blame here, drastically out. Yes, millions died because of it. But it isn't like it just blew up on impact; it waited something like months or even a year or so without doing anything. It was only because no one actually took care of it (in the sense that no one really did anything about it) after it landed that was the problem. Otherwise, it seems like it was perfectly inert.



If this truly was a no foul play situation here, then I don?t believe the kids playing on the roof had anything to do with it. I?d believe it more to be the result of it crashing then going completely offline as a result of the portal, thus delaying the devastation. As soon as the systems start back up for the first time, boom. Same thing could?ve happened on that uninhabited planet if he crashed hard. If it?s like that, then the makers do bare the blame here. Probably not related, but it?s interesting to note that the same ?beep beeep beeep beep? (but no warp core warning yet) happens as soon as Hulk lands on the planet before the ship, I surmise, goes completely offline and taken away. 
Really, we have no idea on exactly how and why the ship exploded. Accident, bomb, ignorant tampering?no official idea yet. Hulk and co. believe it was a deliberately planted human bomb. Why? I couldn?t tell you other than that the ominous replaying of the recording just as soon as the countdown began probably gave him the idea.



Justice And Rule said:


> That's changing the example too much. Inter-galactic spaceships HAVE nuclear engines, etc. They are dangerous things. If they aren't taken care of in the right way, they'll do bad things. That's logical, and not hard to figure out. Cars don't have nuclear engines, but if a person didn't dispose of it correctly while having knowledge that it has something so dangerous, it's not the car-makers fault, but rather the person who was in charge of disposal.



I disagree. But then again, that goes back to if the reason for it exploding was truly due to the systems going online for the first time after it went through the portal. Because that will mean that the only reason it didn?t explode was due to the strange portal. What if this ship crash landed on this peaceful planet of theirs while damaging the workings of the ship, but it doesn?t go completely dead because of the mystical energies of a portal? If the ship explodes, then it?s on their heads. If no tampering is the cause of said explosion- if the shuttle would?ve exploded any time that the systems would?ve gone fully online, then they should be liable for damages wrought. 



Justice And Rule said:


> We see him rational now, but he's already had bouts of anger in that he nearly killed his Warbound (I believe it was in Worldbreaker). And I have no doubts he believes his side is just; he's not the mindless animal that he used to be.



He?s rational now because he had those fits of madness against his warbound in the Prologue. Getting him to refocus his anger and use it to the advantage of all was the result of this.  



Justice And Rule said:


> Bringing retribution on those who did nothing is a bit extreme, isn't it? I mean, where does it cross from justice for Saakar and revenge to make him feel better? What happens when he still feels empty after those 4 are gone?
> 
> And this isn't the same as attacking a country: He knows the people who directly wronged him and is going right after them. That's not really possible in country-on-country warfare; there are hundreds and thousands of government officials, and you can't always trace where an idea started. I understand your point, but I don't think it applies here. He can get the people he wants to meet directly. Other people don't have to suffer for the wrongs of them. And yet it's still happening.



Them?s the breaks. He wants those guys. They?re in NYC. He goes to NYC and demands them. There?s no way in the manner he came that the army, SHIELD, or other heroes would let the Hulk do what he wants. The Illuminati members themselves would never give themselves up willingly. So in that nature, a real war is established and any fighting or destruction to happen to NYC is an understandable result as any cities are during a war/invasion.  
I do wonder what would happen if say, the Illuminati guys just gave themselves up without a fight. Would Hulk have destroyed NYC anyways since he was expecting a brawl? Anyways, as for what happens if he still feels empty, no idea. But as everyone who?s asked that question says: still empty, but it damn well felt good. Anyways what I personally would expect is an entirely different reaction from Miek after the war on sakaar where we saw him wanting to continue the killing and vengeance. I?d go with Hulk?s to-do list being humiliate and kill Illuminati and then establish new kingdom of sakaar somewhere on earth. No further maiming or destroying unless approached in a manner thereof.



Justice And Rule said:


> Frankly, I just like playing Devil's Advocate. That, and I don't like one of my favorite characters being called a coward after accepting the blame and going right into Hulk's hands.



Heh heh, I thought I was playing devil?s advocate. I?m pretty much advocating the destruction of NYC here! Plus, you?d probably never tell from my replies, but I don?t even hold the Illuminati at 100% fault of blame for the explosion (I try to be careful with my words like saying supposed, Hulk believes, etc.) I?m just your average giant Hulk fanatic. Hulk?s gotten a raw deal his entire existence, and then they just shot him into space (with that smart but awful trick) yet never took the 30 seconds (too busy eh) to even check the satellites to make sure he was even there. Their actions also validated everything that Thunderbolt Ross and Talbot engaged throughout the years, and there?s no way I?ll ever agree to them being right. Seeing that poor savage Hulk ask Jim Wilson why humans hate him so much, bringing flowers to Betty?s hospital room only to get shot at immediately and those flowers trampled on by the troops, him realizing he was entirely alone and that he could only trust his shadow, among 1000000 other things throughout the good ol savage years. I could never blame the poor guy for anything. And yeah, ending of Civil War adds to me being pissed off at the collective population so a little brewhaha in NYC seemed exciting.  And I fucking hate Maria Hill with every iota of my being. And I?m not a fan of Tony Stark. So I told myself at the beginning of Planet Hulk that it?d take him going on a cold, intentional, homicidal slaughter of innocent civilians (currently, think Black Adam or these women on the rags?I mean Amazons in DC) to stop me from supporting any action he was going to do when he returned to earth angry.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> In other words, he has been depowered against the Hulk?



Elixir hasn't fully mastered his powers yet.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 2, 2007)

You know, when Hulk ripped off Rockslides arms I was half expecting him to start beating on him with the arms as clubs.

Of course Hulk wouldn't say it but I would have been thinking "Quit hitting yourself, quit hitting yourself!"


----------



## Segan (Jul 2, 2007)

Heh, Hulk didn't come to the X-men to play around...

I wonder, if Hulk is actually going to punish Xavier if Xavier answers that he would have voted for shooting the Hulk into outerspace.
It's not like Xavier had taken any part of this decision.

It's possible that Xavier answers honestly that he would have voted against Hulk, and the Hulk accepts it but tells him and the X-men to stay out of the business he's got with the rest of the Illuminati.


----------



## narutofangd (Jul 2, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Elixir hasn't fully mastered his powers yet.



The kids already "downloaded" so much knowledge off Beast what else does he need to master it?





Segan said:


> Heh, Hulk didn't come to the X-men to play around...
> 
> I wonder, if Hulk is actually going to punish Xavier if Xavier answers that he would have voted for shooting the Hulk into outerspace.
> It's not like Xavier had taken any part of this decision.
> ...



Rest of the illuminati isn't there only Reed left standing?


----------



## Segan (Jul 2, 2007)

You are forgetting Dr. Strange.

And Namor may get involved.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2007)

narutofangd said:


> The kids already "downloaded" so much knowledge off Beast what else does he need to master it?



Experience, I suppose. And noticeable application worthy of being doted Omega-level.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 2, 2007)

Segan said:


> Heh, Hulk didn't come to the X-men to play around...
> 
> I wonder, if Hulk is actually going to punish Xavier if Xavier answers that he would have voted for shooting the Hulk into outerspace.
> It's not like Xavier had taken any part of this decision.
> ...



I'm actually kinda expecting Hulk to put Xavier back in a wheel chair just like he suggested he would.


----------



## Noah (Jul 2, 2007)

Since we're going on about WWH X-Men, would someone care to explain to me how Xavier got his powers back? I haven't cared much for X-Men ever since that Xorn/Magneto decapitation nonsense. That was about the last time I found any of it to be interesting, so I haven't been following anything outside of Academy X and Astonishing.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 2, 2007)

I also don't pay attention to X-Men usually.  However there is 1 thing I know.  Whenever Prof. X loses his powers he can walk again, when he regains his powers he either loses use of his legs or will soon enough.  Xavier has powers and is walking around, something is going to happen to take away those legs.  Go Hulk go!


----------



## narutofangd (Jul 2, 2007)

Segan said:


> You are forgetting Dr. Strange.
> 
> And Namor may get involved.



Weren't they the ones who voted Not to shoot Hulk into space?

I thought Reed ,Shark & Blackbolt voted for sending the hulk off

And Namor & Strange voted to keep him




> Originally Posted by *Red_Squirrel  *
> Since we're going on about WWH X-Men, would someone care to explain to me how Xavier got his powers back? I haven't cared much for X-Men ever since that Xorn/Magneto decapitation nonsense. That was about the last time I found any of it to be interesting, so I haven't been following anything outside of Academy X and Astonishing.




At the End of the Uncanny Xmen #487 Shiar Space storyline falling in the Makraen crystel


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2007)

Strange voted for Hulk's exile.


----------



## narutofangd (Jul 2, 2007)

So Namor was the only 1 who didn't huh


----------



## The Rook (Jul 2, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Strange voted for Hulk's exile.


Why would Strange exile him to another world?  Why not another dimension?

Why couldn't Tony and Reed hook him up to a machine loading him up on endorphrines, keeping him in a constant state of pleasure?

Why not use Xavier to create a perfect world inside his head?

Why not have Namor build him a sanctuary below the Ocean?


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 2, 2007)

Xavier was missing at this point.


----------



## The Rook (Jul 3, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Xavier was missing at this point.


I know that, but throughout Hulk's history there have been better ways to deal with him.  

But if comics ever followed common sense there wouldn't be much of a story I guess.


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2007)

The Rook said:


> I know that, but throughout Hulk's history there have been better ways to deal with him.
> 
> But if comics ever followed common sense there wouldn't be much of a story I guess.



They would make better stories...and be much more consistent.


----------



## The Rook (Jul 3, 2007)

Segan said:


> They would make better stories...and be much more consistent.


I meant story under the sense of serialized comics staring super powered freaks who like to try to kill each other.

Let's take WWH X-men as an example

Hulk:  Bring me Xavier

Beast:  I can't so lets have a big confrontation showcasing outlandish abilities

or​
Beast:  Ok, let's take this away from the children have your discussion


Which would better sell issues to the masses?


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh well, it wasn't all that a bad storytelling. Beast was sure the Hulk would do something to Xavier and that he wouldn't spare or care to leave the kids out. So he tried to stall him.

It's always like this: we readers know what these people would need to do in order to get along with the Hulk, but the people don't know that. Or don't want to bother thinking about that.
As always.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 3, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Why would Strange exile him to another world?  Why not another dimension?



Too unsafe for Hulk, as he said.



> Why couldn't Tony and Reed hook him up to a machine loading him up on endorphrines, keeping him in a constant state of pleasure?



*shrugs*



> Why not use Xavier to create a perfect world inside his head?



The Hulk personalities, perhaps.

That, and no high-caliber telepath like Xavier ever _really_ launched a TP assault against Hulk.



> Why not have Namor build him a sanctuary below the Ocean?



He would actually take the time to accommodate Hulk?


----------



## Enclave (Jul 3, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> > Why couldn't Tony and Reed hook him up to a machine loading him up on endorphrines, keeping him in a constant state of pleasure?
> 
> 
> *shrugs*



Not only would Hulks healing factor possibly neutralise the endorphines but there is also the fact that Hulk would probably spontaneously "evolve" to overcome them.


----------



## The Rook (Jul 3, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Not only would Hulks healing factor possibly neutralise the endorphines but there is also the fact that Hulk would probably spontaneously "evolve" to overcome them.


Do you know what endorphins are?




Comic Book Guy said:


> He would actually take the time to accommodate Hulk?



Well not exactly built by Namor, but seeing as Bruce was willing to kill himself, you figure he would agree to live a big bubble at the bottom of the ocean, in complete isolation from everything else that might make him mad.  Maybe he Reed and Tony could go make it and stock it full of things to keep him happy, entertained, or even placid.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 3, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Do you know what endorphins are?




LMAO no he doesnt


----------



## Segan (Jul 4, 2007)

Endorphins are chemical substances (hormones) found in bodies.They are kinda like painkillers or a "reward" after stress-relief.

This case is still a controversal matter in the science, though.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 7, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> LMAO no he doesnt



Actually, I am well aware.  You however seem woefully ignorant of how broken Hulk's healing factor is.


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

Endorphins shouldn't damage the Hulk in any way, so it should affect him the same way gas does.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 7, 2007)

They better show what happened to BB during his fight and make it be a hard fought victory for the hulk. BB's not been getting any love lately with what happened to him in Silent War and all.


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh god not another one  Guys they won't show what happened to him at most hell wake up and say "ouch" wiping out half of Manhattan.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 7, 2007)

Just a note but I will state now that World War Hulk sucks

*World War* my hiney. It's pretty damn civilised, even Civil War is better so far, it's going to take alot for me to actually enjoy WWH


----------



## Chatulio (Jul 7, 2007)

They have shown what 5 issues give it some time it will do well.


----------



## Green Lantern (Jul 8, 2007)

Cost and time is a factor which should also be taken into consideration when dealing with the Hulk issue.

Alot of people are suggesting ideas which would be good for the Hulk, but would require alot of time and money to ensure that they *remain* successful. Sending him away only required a one of expense and period of planning.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 8, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Oh god not another one  Guys they won't show what happened to him at most hell wake up and say "ouch" wiping out half of Manhattan.



And what's so bad about wanting to see a fight between possibly two of the strongest people on 'Earth' . Considering what BB did to the hulk with a whisper, added to the fact that that guy who looked like his dead wife, said he had a plan to deal with BB. Don't you think it'd be interesting to see just how the Hulk defeated him? Was it just Brute strength, or was he helped by his warbound crew? Also what about the rest of the Attilians, wouldn't they help defend against an attack from the hulk? Too many questions left unanswered. I was answers dammit


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 9, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> They have shown what 5 issues give it some time it will do well.



It's too polite for a world war so far


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 10, 2007)

less talking more hitting I say!


----------



## Segan (Jul 11, 2007)

The introduction of the Gamma Corps makes me excited. Never knew Ryker had an ace like this up on his sleeve.

Especially this Grey seems pretty decent. Apparently he's a Talbot, but I don't remember that name too well. Anyway, I hope it's gonna be a decent tie-in.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 11, 2007)

LMAO @ gamma corps

Anybody wants to bet on who will die first?

I bet mess bites the bug one


----------



## Segan (Jul 11, 2007)

They are gamma powered. They most likely will at least give the Warbound a run for the money, since the Hulk should be out of the league.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 12, 2007)

.....so uh did Hulk ever come and Smashy Smashy the world?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2007)

heh Hulk smash puny Juggernaught


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome how the Hulk dominated the X-men and Juggernaut. And Ghost Rider just went off on his own when everyone expected him to lose to the Hulk.
It's also interesting how Strange comments Ghost Rider's powers. It almost sound like the true incarnation of Ghost Rider could rival Strange himself in terms of powers.

By the way, from the way the Marvel website presents WWH, Sentry is going to play a major role in the end of WWH.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit it was Hardball who screwed up the nanobots Iron Man used on Hulk...and MVP is alive? wtf much?
And im so using the image where Hulk knocks out Wolverine for the first time as my wallpaper... Wolvie got owned(and I love it)


----------



## Havoc (Jul 18, 2007)

I don't know why Hulk just figured out that punching Wolverine repeatedly would stop him...momentarily.

But it's not like it really matters, he should be back on his feet in no time if they still have his regen like its been recently.

Juggs getting owned really pissed me off, it looked like he was about to start kicking ass. 

At least GR was badass


----------



## Shadow (Jul 18, 2007)

Anybody has links for the new issue that comes out today?


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Wolvie has been KO'ed before. Seems like his regeneration abilities do not include recovery of blunt trauma effects. At least not at the same level as it applies to destroyed organism.

Looks like we ain't gonna see the Black Bolt fight anytime soon. Maybe not at all. But it becomes clear, that it will the Sentry who will stop the Hulk. Then the Hulk won't be holding the title of the mightiest mortal of the Earth. 




Edit @Shadow: Check out the 0day release thread in the Outskirt Trading Post or visit Kaskus. Go to the last pages of this thread.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 18, 2007)

TONY STARK IS INNOCENT BEYOTCH, INNOCENT I TELL YOU!!!  

I would have loved to see Ghost Rider duke it out with Hulk...


----------



## Havoc (Jul 18, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, Wolvie has been KO'ed before. Seems like his regeneration abilities do not include recovery of blunt trauma effects. At least not at the same level as it applies to destroyed organism.



Has Wolverine been knocked out since his powers have been amped?


----------



## Segan (Jul 18, 2007)

He was knocked out cold from the air plane crash when he was pursuing Nitro. Has been unconscious for a little while.
And I bet, Hulk's punches have a lot more impact than an air plane crash.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 18, 2007)

WWH: X-men was the shiznit! almost non-stop fighting for the entire book. And I loved how he talked smack about Wolverine, Collossus, Juggernaut, and everyone else there and backed it up by beating them down.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 18, 2007)

It still sucks Juggs isn't at full power though, that was a let down.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 18, 2007)

@ Segan
It's been said for quite some time that Sentry will be the one who will make the biggest impact on WWH before WWH even began. The October solicit which shows the last issue of WWH main event does have Sentry up against the Hulk.




*Spoiler*: _Avengers Initiative_ 



 So MVP is back or well he seems alive and well... I always thought he would somehow be mentioned in this WWH crossover. It would be interesting to see how these teenagers take on the Hulk and his Warbound buddies. After seeing all the big names like that I would have to say half of them run away screaming like little b*tches lol 





*Spoiler*: _ WWH X-Men_ 



 I just love this crossover. It's nonstop freaking action. It will be interesting how this all will end in the next issue. Though due to the X-Men's upcoming big event (Messiah Complex). I'm beginning to think this will end in a sort of anti-climatic fashion.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

Wolverine got it bad....Finally!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 19, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> WWH: X-men was the shiznit! almost non-stop fighting for the entire book. And I loved how he talked smack about Wolverine, Collossus, *Juggernaut*, and everyone else there and backed it up by beating them down.



:amazed


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 19, 2007)

Overall, some good releases today.


*Spoiler*: _World War Hulk #2_ 



If I'm disappointed in anything, it's that none of Earth's heroes did anything against the Warbound. To me, that undervalues most of the heroes there. Seriously.

But overall, a good issue. A clever plan by both Reed and Dr. Strange, along with a GREAT appearance by Rick Jones. It was interesting to see how Fantastic's plan panned out, and it raises questions as to what the Sentry is really going to be able to do. I'm glad that they took care of the whole "Sentry calms Hulk" thing early on.





*Spoiler*: _World War Hulk: X-Men #2_ 



Well handled, but it shows off the reason why I disagree with Hulk. Yeah, you can say what you want, but Xavier never actually had a say. Even if he agrees with it, he wasn't a part of it. You can say the X-Men started it, but Hulk definitely _wanted_ them to start something. Ah well. I'm just glad the Illuminati aren't backing down from what's going on.

Props as well to a lot of interesting fight scenes and developments. Kitty's phase move was great, and frankly the X-Men came out looking pretty good, even if they got beaten down. What happened with Juggernaut is definitely a big development. Although he got smacked down a bit initially, I'm guessing that's going to change soon.





*Spoiler*: _Avengers: The Initiative #4_ 



Well, that makes sense. A very interesting development, and it looks like they are really going out of their way at Marvel to making things go Hulk's way even when they shouldn't. This means that Nanobots could, theoretically, still work on Hulk. Hardball's new expanded powers look interesting. It'll be VERY interesting when the Initiative finds out about it.

And MVP isn't alive: it's gotta be one of those S.H.I.E.L.D. Replica droids. So someone at S.H.I.E.L.D. is gonna be pretty pissed because Justice and Cloud 9 took a little unscheduled visit. But it looks like the new guys are in for a huge amount of pain.

Oh, and man does the Black Ops team look COMPLETELY bad ass. Trauma FTW, people.




I suppose my only problem is that the Warbound seem a little overpowered. I mean, I'm not sure that Ms. Marvel, Luke Cage, and definitely Wonder Man should be down right now with no loses on the Hulk side of things. That's disappointing to me.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2007)

anyone else see some Iron Fist / Hulk throwdown in the future (PLEASE GOD YES!)


and that last spread of WWH2 with General Ross was awesome and priceless at the same time (and did Johnny go Nova?)


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2007)

It seems that Juggs indeed was fully powered, otherwise Cyttorak wouldn't have opened a portal for him, would he? The deal was, give Juggs the power back and bring him to the Hulk, and he will do the killing and destruction for Cyttorak.

And yes, I really found it odd that the Warbound didn't lose at all. Hiroim and Korg, I can understand. They have both a good amount of power. But Elloe and Miek? Well...I will just overlook that and enjoy Hulk's smashing.


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 19, 2007)

That Ghost Rider issue was awesome...  How strong is GR anyways?

*Go grab all previous GR issues*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2007)

Another dissappointing issue for WWH but still owns the crap out of Civil War (although any does own Civil War). At least Marvel skipped all the pleasantries and talking crap and just made smash smash fun fun

I'm quite happy that Reed was owned so harshly. Stupid prick


----------



## Noah (Jul 19, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> :amazed



Yeah. That was my exact reaction to the Juggernaut stuff.

Oh. and lol @ Ross thinking he's gonna do something.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2007)

Hiriom beat Black Panther!

Hiriom is above herald level!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 19, 2007)

Segan said:


> It seems that Juggs indeed was fully powered, otherwise Cyttorak wouldn't have opened a portal for him, would he? The deal was, give Juggs the power back and bring him to the Hulk, and he will do the killing and destruction for Cyttorak.



He can't be full-powered. There is, literally, no way. Hulk is very, very strong right now. But he isn't "Thor's Godforce" strong. There's no way that Cain is full-powered, which is why he's going "Wha-?!" There's obviously some sort of part of the stipulation we are missing. Perhaps he can't fight Hulk because that'd prevent slaughter and destruction. That'd be my guess.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2007)

Yea there is no way Juggs was full powered.  I think it was pretty obvious through them talking that he wasn't.  Like how Hulk was saying how he was smaller than he remembers, and how Juggs was so surprised that he was beaten so easily.

But I think the best evidence is do you really think Classic Juggs would've been put down in with a couple punches?  A guy who is invulnerable.


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:


> He can't be full-powered. There is, literally, no way. Hulk is very, very strong right now. But he isn't "Thor's Godforce" strong. There's no way that Cain is full-powered, which is why he's going "Wha-?!" There's obviously some sort of part of the stipulation we are missing. Perhaps he can't fight Hulk because that'd prevent slaughter and destruction. That'd be my guess.



Well, I've never known Juggs in his best days, so forgive me my lack of knowledge.  I just thought, Cyttorak would give him the old power to kill the Hulk. Why else would he open the portal?

The way you say it, does that mean, Juggernaut's prime power is comparable to Thor Godforce? What if it turns out that WWH indeed exceeds Juggs' prime?

But then again, Juggernaut was once invulnerable, so with his old powers back he shouldn't bleed anyway.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 19, 2007)

Man as far as the best issue World War Hulk wise.........we barely saw Iron Man vs Hulk. The best one so far is the X-Men tie in and I actually thought that the X men tie in was going to be weak.  But man Hulk took care of Wolverine, broke Colossus, and owned Juggs.    Im wondering whether or not Hulk's Warbound friends will help him.  

And Im hoping that Sentry would be on Hulk's side.  But since somebody posted a picture of hulk vs sentry, I was heavily dissapointed.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 19, 2007)

I can't w8 to see Hulk get beaten(honestly), he and his pals pretty much teared down through every1 with too much ease... 
They better not make him beat Thor in this


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2007)

And I'm waiting for a confirmation of the Hulk to be at Thor Godforce level and that he really overpowered full strength Juggernaut.

I know, it ain't happen, but well...I just like the idea.

By the way, it seems that writers are regularly interviewed. If a marvel writer is being interviewed, where on the internet can you read it?


----------



## Havoc (Jul 19, 2007)

Isn't Thor stronger than Odin was now?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 19, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, I've never known Juggs in his best days, so forgive me my lack of knowledge.  I just thought, Cyttorak would give him the old power to kill the Hulk. Why else would he open the portal?



He opened the Portal, but he never specified when he'd get his powers back, did he? Remember, all he said was "Get me there, and I'll do what you want". Well, Cyttorak delivered. But the powers were never part of the bargain when it came to fighting the Hulk...



> The way you say it, does that mean, Juggernaut's prime power is comparable to Thor Godforce? What if it turns out that WWH indeed exceeds Juggs' prime?



Back when they first met, Thor went basically all out against the Juggernaut. He called down the Lightning, and in the end basically resorted to using his Godforce (Something that had previously driven off a hungry Galactus). The Godforce _was only able to push him a half step back_. And that's only Classic Juggernaut.

There is no fucking way in hell Hulk could ever even HOPE to come close to Juggernaut in his classic, and most certainly not his prime. He's got the force of a God, while Hulk is just flesh and bone.

Sorry to put it that way, but it needed to be said.



> But then again, Juggernaut was once invulnerable, so with his old powers back he shouldn't bleed anyway.



Exactly. Cain bargained with the Devil, and he didn't choose his words right. Now he's screw himself.:amazed


----------



## Segan (Jul 19, 2007)

Hmm...true. Cain didn't say to give him the old power back. He just said: "Get me there and you will get what you want!"

So Cyttorak just sent him there and Cain, in order to uphold his bargain, should have killed and destroyed. But since he never specifically asked for power, he didn't get it...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

Huh. What do you know. I guessed right as how the issue would end, concerning who would show up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 19, 2007)

I can take solace in knowing that Hercules lasted longer than most


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 19, 2007)

Segan said:


> It seems that Juggs indeed was fully powered, otherwise Cyttorak wouldn't have opened a portal for him, would he? The deal was, give Juggs the power back and bring him to the Hulk, and he will do the killing and destruction for Cyttorak.



Juggernaut was not fully powered.  Did you read the issue?  Hulk even said Cain was smaller and weaker.  Cyttorak is a demon after all, he played a dirty trick on Cain.


Edit:  Well crap, I saw your post and hit reply.  I didn't read down far enough to know others responded as I did, Sorry about that.

Thor's Godblast didn't really over power Juggernaut.  It stopped him, but it didn't even leave a scratch on him.  So IMO his durability is >>>>> than his unstoppability.


----------



## deathgod (Jul 19, 2007)

Hmm...so many questions. What is this Thor Godforce and exactly how long ago was it that Juggenaught was invincible. I remember reading that Superman was suppose to be invincible back in the day and they gave him vulnerabilities later on, maybe the same happened to Juggy.

 Also I'm really disappointed in WWH so far. Hulk's suppose to be on a rampage for vengence, so why hasn't he caused/been shown to cause more damage and chaos than the Ultimates version of himself? Where's the ruthlessness? 

You can tell he's holding back. He should've ripped wolverine in half, popped out Cyclops eyes, something to show how seriously angry he is. 

Also I might be mistaken but doesn't juggernaught need his armour to be invincible, or is that a wrong assumption on my part?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll help you out on the Juggernaut info.

Juggernaut's body is completely indestructible to physical harm.  He has never been damage while at full power or at his classic levels.

To further keep others from trying to attack him he has an unbreakable force field that is usually drawn about 2 feet away from his body.  This usually keeps people from throwing him around.

He is also physically unstoppable.  But things like Thor's GodBlast and Celestial tech, which were both forms of energy, have been able to stop him.

As the Juggernaut, Cain didn't have to eat, drink, sleep or breathe to exist.  Nor does he need any organs to continue to fight.  He was stripped of all his flesh, leaving just his bones.

Magical properties are able to affect and harm Juggynut.  As a defense he has an incredible healing factor.  He usually heals instantly.

There is also a time where he was thrown into space and, by the power of Cyttorak, he was able to return to Earth.

His helmet isn't there to protect his head physically.  It protects him from psycic attacks, aka Prof. X.

Regarding his armor, it doesn't add to his durability.  With all the running through things he would need a speacial type of clothing so he wouldn't come out naked.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Hmm...so many questions. What is this Thor Godforce and exactly how long ago was it that Juggenaught was invincible. I remember reading that Superman was suppose to be invincible back in the day and they gave him vulnerabilities later on, maybe the same happened to Juggy.
> 
> Also I'm really disappointed in WWH so far. Hulk's suppose to be on a rampage for vengence, so why hasn't he caused/been shown to cause more damage and chaos than the Ultimates version of himself? Where's the ruthlessness?
> 
> ...



How would he rip Wolverine in half?

I think you're missing the point of WWH.  He doesn't want to kill everyone on on earth, just those he feels betrayed by, and he is willing to stomp anyone who gets in his way.

And wasn't the ultimates version the dumb Hulk?


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 20, 2007)

^He was only horny, give the guy a break...


----------



## Segan (Jul 20, 2007)

@deathgod: Hulk can't rip Wolverine apart. Adamantium in the regular universe is indestructible per definition.

Ultimate adamantium is obviously different (I'm assuming you are referring to the Ultimate Wolverine vs. Hulk issues) and not unbreakable.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 20, 2007)

I almost jumped out of my seat when i read Juggernaught asking for his powers back and Cyttorak granting him the way to the battle.

Thought it would be the battle of the decade (full powered juggs v super powered hulk) but it lasted like 2 pages... 

I got this feeling thats all we are going to see from him too


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2007)

Juggernaut didn't asked for his powers to be restored.

If you read carefully, all he asked from Cyttorak was to get there.


----------



## Segan (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, Juggs worded it badly...

I wonder, could WWH be as strong as War Hulk?


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 20, 2007)

I predict Sentry will fight Hulk till a stand still and then Spiderman will land the punch that defeats the hulk


----------



## Gooba (Jul 20, 2007)

> Yeah, Juggs worded it badly...
> 
> I wonder, could WWH be as strong as War Hulk?


I think this is the strongest Hulk ever.  They have stated that a few times and it makes sense.

I think Juggy made it pretty clear he was asking for his power back by saying "You took away my power because I wasn't doing what you wanted, so get me there and I will."  However, I'm pretty sure he didn't grant them.


----------



## Segan (Jul 20, 2007)

Juggs said, "get me to the Hulk and I will do the destroying etc." He didn't say anything about giving the power back...

It really is bad wording...


----------



## Thorn (Jul 20, 2007)

I hope Hulk kills Sentry and that causes him to end his little World War.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2007)

Thorn said:


> I hope Hulk kills Sentry and that causes him to end his little World War.



I hope Hulk kills Sentry and we find out Sentry is a Skrull.

Wouldn't that be a kick in the nuts?

(j/k)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I think this is the strongest Hulk ever.  They have stated that a few times and it makes sense.
> 
> I think Juggy made it pretty clear he was asking for his power back by saying "You took away my power because I wasn't doing what you wanted, so get me there and I will."  However, I'm pretty sure he didn't grant them.



I still think it's stupid that this is the strongest Hulk.


----------



## madheretic (Jul 20, 2007)

No, this is not the strongest version of Hulk.

The strongest version of Hulk is thegets - he has never been angrier, and due to how his strength is directly tied to his anger, logic follows that in terms of power, there is no other  Devil Hulk, who has never been released into the physical world. Even all the other versions knew it would be the end of the world if that happened.

This version would be the one right after that, simply because of the statement that is as clear as it match included all his other versions (except the devil).


Also, it was awesome to see the unleashed Ghost Rider avenge the Hulk (the innocent one) by destroying the army. Iron Man might need a bucketload of prozac after seeing it, but the self righteous bastard would have to die before realizing he's as holy as he thinks.


----------



## Segan (Jul 21, 2007)

madheretic said:


> No, this is not the strongest version of Hulk.
> 
> The strongest version of Hulk is *thegets* - he has never been angrier, and due to how his strength is directly tied to his anger, logic follows that in terms of power, there is no other  Devil Hulk, who has never been released into the physical world. Even all the other versions knew it would be the end of the world if that happened.
> 
> ...



Who the heck is thegets?

Devil Hulk is not the strongest Hulk. Period. He's just the most dangerous, because he's evil and cunning. He's the only version of the Hulk who would do the killing and destroying with pleasure. That's why it was said, it would be the end for all if he actually got released into the physical world.


----------



## madheretic (Jul 21, 2007)

... That's the oddest thing that I've ever seen here. Something seems to have garbled up my post (which was fine when I typed it, and there was only one edit)..I'm seeing words and sentences completely mixed up. Is it some kind of a glitch?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 21, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I think this is the strongest Hulk ever.  They have stated that a few times and it makes sense.
> 
> I think Juggy made it pretty clear he was asking for his power back by saying "You took away my power because I wasn't doing what you wanted, so get me there and I will."  However, I'm pretty sure he didn't grant them.



The thing about War Hulk is that only 4 people actually witnessed his existance, and he was short lived without even seeing much of him.  They should have had more than one comic, plus a few panels, of him.


----------



## Segan (Jul 23, 2007)

I actually got neg rep for having the Hulk in my ava and sig... 0_o

What a strange world. Maybe a X-Men fan got offended?


----------



## Batman (Jul 23, 2007)

World War Hulk is starting to become over the top imo. I don't see how this is going to end other than the hulks death or another evacuation. I see no road to absolution, for either side.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2007)

Segan said:


> I actually got neg rep for having the Hulk in my ava and sig... 0_o
> 
> What a strange world. Maybe a X-Men fan got offended?



Hey don't sweat the small stuff it happens.  I mean I got negged for liking GL.

On-Topic: I've been really enjoying this event so far and hope this level of quality remains throughout.


----------



## Segan (Jul 23, 2007)

Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk said:


> Hey don't sweat the small stuff it happens.  I mean I got negged for liking GL.
> 
> On-Topic: I've been really enjoying this event so far and hope this level of quality remains throughout.



It was the first time that happened to me, so it felt just a bit strange.

Looking at how fast he recovered from Cyclop's blast, I'm beginning to think that the Hulk would actually be capable of whitstanding more than just a whisper from Blackbolt.

But we didn't see the fight. Is there even any hope that it will be shown? I mean, Sentry should be ready to go as the Fantastic Four are defeated now, and it's just the second out of five issues.

Well, hope is the last thing to die.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2007)

he also surrvied quite the firestorm from Johnny's flame that looked quite close to Nova


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

Though, I don't really think that Cyclops went at Hulk full powered, mental blocks let down.

The last time he did that, he nearly outright killed himself from the sheer output of energy. It took Leech to have him stop.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope Hulk kills Sentry and Hulk realizes that he's just killed his best bud, and he calms down and blames himself for it.  Plus, I won't have to watch as Sentry gets held back just to get his ass handed to him by villains.  Win-win situation!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 23, 2007)

Thorn said:


> I hope Hulk kills Sentry and Hulk realizes that he's just killed his best bud, and he calms down and blames himself for it.  Plus, I won't have to watch as Sentry gets held back just to get his ass handed to him by villains.  Win-win situation!



I am actually hoping the opposite.  Like the other poster I can't really imagine an ending yet.  Maybe Sentry could just kill this incarnation, so that we get the Savage Hulk back.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2007)

I see three endings as most-likely:

1) They stop the Hulk somehow, the next Hulk arc deals with Hulk in the Negative Zone.  I find this very unlikely.

2) They mind-rape the Hulk (likely with Banner's help) and the next arc of the Hulk deals with Banner's inner-mind.  I find this mildly unlikely.

3) Hulk extracts his revenge on his list, decides @#$@ Earth and takes off with his buddies to points unknown in Space.  Also very unlikely.

None of them sound very plausible, but it's still early.

(ObLoony answer:  The Hulk takes the Juggernaut's Gem, then Galactus shows up and makes JuggerHulk his next Herald.  Cosmic JuggerHulk plays pool with planets in "Annihilation: Oh Shit!" starting in March)


----------



## Gooba (Jul 23, 2007)

> Annihilation: Oh Shit!


Best idea ever.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Best idea ever.



Though from a semi-realistic standpoint, you have to wonder what Cyttorak thinks of the Hulk.  If he could urge the "right" Hulk persona out he'd be a crazy avatar for him.

Wonder if Cain was stupid enough to bring the gem with him...


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2007)

Incredible Hulk #108:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like even Rick can't calm the Hulk down. And it is interesting what's happening with Miek and his hivelings. Never thought there would be self-destructive ambitions.

I wonder what happened to Cho.




Iron Man #20: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, he's wearing an obedient disc. Can't really feel sorry for him.
But that last resort plan Tony developed, is really a nasty one.




Annihilation Conquest - Starlord #1:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Liked it. The dialogues are entertaining as are Peter's new comrades.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2007)

I hope Sentry joins Hulk's Cause.  Surely sentry knows what its like to be alienated by people who are supposedly are your friends, who only want you when they need something from you.


----------



## Segan (Jul 28, 2007)

Shadow said:


> I hope Sentry joins Hulk's Cause.  Surely sentry knows what its like to be alienated by people who are supposedly are your friends, who only want you when they need something from you.



Sentry will be the one to stop the Hulk, most likely. I saw covers of the Hulk fighting the Sentry at marvel.com. I can't find them, though.

Edit: there's the image for WWH #5:


----------



## Deviate (Jul 28, 2007)

Hulk is all over the damn place. Can this series be put into chronological order?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 28, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Hulk is all over the damn place. Can this series be put into chronological order?



It can...  I saw a list of the issues out to date, but I don't remember where I saw it.  I'll dig around in newsarama and see if I can find it again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Hulk is all over the damn place. Can this series be put into chronological order?



Wolverine is far, far worst.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 28, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Wolverine is far, far worst.




*Spoiler*: __ 




He's attacking a Hydra Base in Cable + Deadpool too.  Boy gets around.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 28, 2007)

> Wolverine is far, far worst.



Oh I know, but I was expecting better from the Hulk. I also expected better from Spider-Man, but he too is all over the place when his aunt May is dying.



> It can... I saw a list of the issues out to date, but I don't remember where I saw it. I'll dig around in newsarama and see if I can find it again.



Oh, thank you! That would help a lot!

Speaking of Wolverine, in the latest issue...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sabertooth is dead, beheaded by Wolverine with the Marusame sword.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

He'll be back.

I hardly enjoyed Loeb's story, and no B to A list character in Marvel Comics is dead for more than a decade.


----------



## Deviate (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, I didn't like it either. Whats the story with that sword? Who made and how does it work?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd have to look through my Origins and Endings Wolverine arc, or Origins.


----------



## narutofangd (Jul 30, 2007)

Can Anyone post a link to WWH Xmen 2   if there is one yet?


----------



## Segan (Jul 30, 2007)

Just take a look at my sig


----------



## Kefka (Aug 1, 2007)

So Ross doesn't know his daughter is alive? Strange Smash


----------



## Chatulio (Aug 1, 2007)

So Zom strikes again bwahaha


----------



## Daito Nosniv (Aug 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> Just take a look at my sig



I downloaded Planet Hulk but I can't open it with my .CBR reader. How do you open them?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2007)

Thoughts on WWH:3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome awesome issue.  I loved how good this issue was and the scenes of Dr.Strange inside Banner's head and Gen.Ross fighting were intense.

And who could forget: STRANGE SMASH!!


----------



## Havoc (Aug 1, 2007)

I just wanna see Sentry fight.


----------



## deathgod (Aug 1, 2007)

Is this WWH living up to your expectations of what it'd be? 

So far for me it doesn't seem like something you can call a World War. Like it doesn't have that grave, worlds in danger feel about it. Maybe it's because the Hulk isn't dealing a world war against the world and instead is only going after memebers of the Illuminati. 

When I heard about WWH, I thought great! Hulks gonna come back and just starting causing chaos and mayhem to everybody, we're gonna see the world breaker side of him. Instead we get a powerful, smart hulk, who's minimizing his collateral damage, and not really showing how angry he really is. He's seems to be too much in control, too calm. I wanna see the guy who lost his wife, his child, his sanctuary, his everything take revenge. It just doesn't feel like a war, especially since no one dies (to my knowledge) 

I'm sure some of you are liking this hulk, so lemme hear what you like and think about this arc so far.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 2, 2007)

Daito Nosniv said:


> I downloaded Planet Hulk but I can't open it with my .CBR reader. How do you open them?



I tried as well...from what I can measure he has placed the files in some weird archaic email format, that caused AOL some trouble a "long, long time ago" and has been pretty much phased out.

In fact I think his file is much larger than what it would be if not compressed.

Anyways you can find Planet Hulk, in a viewable formate on Torrentspy, or Torrentreactor easily.

It's worth the read, definitly one of my favorite 616 series.


----------



## Segan (Aug 2, 2007)

Daito Nosniv said:


> I downloaded Planet Hulk but I can't open it with my .CBR reader. How do you open them?



I'm using WinRar to open Planet Hulk. If necessary, you can change the preferences and add CBR to the extractable extensions.

Why the hell does anyone need a special file reader when you can do it with the common ones, too?


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 2, 2007)

I chortled after seeing the cover for next issue, Strange Smash, hehe...


----------



## xxxodinxxx (Aug 2, 2007)

I probably would have liked the series if it didn't have hulks gladiator buddies smacking around superheros like they were flies. And if the hulk is so smart now why hasn't he realized that its not the illuminati that are at fault for the ship blowing up?


----------



## Segan (Aug 2, 2007)

xxxodinxxx said:


> I probably would have liked the series if it didn't have hulks gladiator buddies smacking around superheros like they were flies. And if the hulk is so smart now why hasn't he realized that its not the illuminati that are at fault for the ship blowing up?



They may not have intended to blow up the ship, but that does not change the fact that it was THEIR ship, so they are at fault here. They shouldn't have shot him into space to begin with.


----------



## xxxodinxxx (Aug 2, 2007)

Segan said:


> They may not have intended to blow up the ship, but that does not change the fact that it was THEIR ship, so they are at fault here. They shouldn't have shot him into space to begin with.



The ship blowing up is not their fault. Trying to blame them for a ship blowing up after it was dragged into a worm hole that not even the silver surfer could avoid, crashing into a planet, the red king taking it and doing god knows what to it, and then having kids turning it into a playground, is crazy. I am surprised something didn't give sooner, unfortunately for the people of Sakaar, it was the warp core. blaming them for that ship blowing up is like me blaming Ford that my mustang blew up after I crashed it into a wall, poured gasoline all over it, and shot it with fireworks.

Illuminati are not at fault for what happened on Sakaar, they should be blamed for going about the whole situation half-assed. They made the decision to become his judge, jury, and executioner, all the while trying to be his friend, an impossible thing to do. They came to the conclusion that he was a danger to man-kind, and that they had to do something about it, while still trying to do the right thing for Bruce. Instead of committing to the fact that Hulk was a threat and trying everything they could to stop him, they tried to make a compromised, they tried to make the hulk happy. So they sent him into space, full of enemies of earth that would love to have recruited an angry green monster, guess their lucky the skrull didn't get their hands on him.

They came to the realization that they couldn't contain the hulk, they had two choices, leave the hulk alone, or to stop him from ever going on another rampage. They chose to stop him, after that there should have been only two other choices to make, permanently strip him of his power, or kill him. They have never been able to permanently strip him of his power(that i can remember), they should have had only one choice left, kill the hulk. Instead they wanted to be his friend they wanted to try and help the hulk, and like all the times before they failed miserably. And now their in cells beaten and bloody because they tried to be a friend to a wild beast that hates them.

I have been disappointed with how stark handled the whole hulk thing. I absolutely loved him in civil war, and how his attitude was "I will do what needs to be done, by whatever means necessary." But with the hulk he tired to be his friend and now look what has happen. Tho he did redeem himself a little with his plan to destroy New York and everything in it to prevent the hulk and his army from leaving New York and attacking other places.


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow...Hulk is really going far with his revenge, he is taking innocent heroes for fucks sake...I hope he dies (not gonna happen but one can hope) in the end of this...

And sadly Strange will get beaten by Hulk, which I believe sucks major ass, coz he will be beaten by Sentry....


IRON MAN GO KICK THAT BITCHEZ ASS!!!


----------



## Daito Nosniv (Aug 2, 2007)

Segan said:


> I'm using WinRar to open Planet Hulk. If necessary, you can change the preferences and add CBR to the extractable extensions.
> 
> Why the hell does anyone need a special file reader when you can do it with the common ones, too?



When I open it with .cbr it says there are not image files to display.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 2, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Wow...Hulk is really going far with his revenge, he is taking innocent heroes for fucks sake...I hope he dies (not gonna happen but one can hope) in the end of this...
> 
> And sadly Strange will get beaten by Hulk, which I believe sucks major ass, coz he will be beaten by Sentry....
> 
> ...


He isn't doing it to innocent heroes, just those who fought against him and allied with the main 4 enemies.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 2, 2007)

Gooba said:


> He isn't doing it to innocent heroes, just those who fought against him and allied with the main 4 enemies.



And he's actually been pretty reasonable about it too.  I mean giving warnings and stuff 

Other than Stark + Co, everyone that's fought the Hulk has been given a chance to back off (several chances in most cases).


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 2, 2007)

^^ yes. Though the second the Hulk pits Spider-man and Luke Cage against each other in a Gladiator match, then he's become just like the Red King. I am all for him destroying New York. He is not the villain right now. He is giving them a sample of what he had to go through. He was kind enough to let the innocents evacuate before he even started a battle with the Superheroes, so he's not the villain in this.He's staed multiple times to that he only wants Iron man, Reed, Strange, Black Bolt and Professor X. Anyone who gets in his way is siding witht hem. And I realize that heores must do what they can to protect the innocent, but those 5 should get what they deserve. They basically kidnapped a person and sent him to another galaxy against his will. He should be entitled to retribution.

And it will boil down to Hulk vs. Sentry. The cover for issue 5 shows that, so it lets us know that Strange will lose.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 2, 2007)

Yea, and I'd buy Strange losing since right now he seems to have no hands so it will just be Brawn vs Brawn.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2007)

Strange will probably fight him, and like, totally own him in every way, but last minute, the Hulk is gonna have some secret jucy alien talisman that can defeat anything exactly stephen strangelike, and trap him in ome dimension.
Either that, or the hulk is gona trick him in thinking Banner is the dominant personality, only to realise it's either hulk, or banner wants blood too.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2007)

Edit:A triple post? Your grounded mister!


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 2, 2007)

bad double posting, bad!


----------



## Sanada (Aug 3, 2007)

We know Strange is going to get his ass handed to him. He could have used some Deus-Ex-Machina spell to get rid of Hulk but he didnt because he wanted to reason with him. Now he has mangled hands. So he is a flaming giant with mace hands. COOL.

I find the Sentry parts annoying. He isnt interesting really. Nobody wanted to read WWH to see what the Sentry was gonna do. We are just gonna have 4 issues of "yea the sentry is a nut and is too fucking scared to leave the house, we're all fucked". Stop wasting our smashy time Bob


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 3, 2007)

How awesome was Shang-Chi!


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't imagine Hulk defeating Strange without jobber aura. Hulk usually can't fight magic, can he?

But that was a smart move to crush Strange's hands. Way to go, Hulk!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2007)

Pak's having Strange use ZOM?

That's it. Hulk's having jobber aura.


----------



## Manchester Black (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry to ask this question but I've never read WWH so I was just curious is it a good read or is it okay?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 7, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> Sorry to ask this question but I've never read WWH so I was just curious is it a good read or is it okay?



Yeah it's alright, don't let the name fool you though. It's hardly a World War, it's not even a country war. All in all it's pretty overrated (much like Civil War)


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 7, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Pak's having Strange use ZOM?
> 
> That's it. Hulk's having jobber aura.



Oh lol...I just found out that it took the Living Tribunal to stop Zom the last time he appeared...wtf can Hulk do? 

Is it possible for Strange to access only a part of Zoms power or something? It could make for a much more believable battle


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 7, 2007)

Boy, this series is taking a nose-dive. It is taking away from what I loved in the first issue, and what was okay in the second, and emphasizing what was bad about these issues.

Banter. The first issue was so beyond great because the Hulk didn't have ANY banter. When he went down to fight Iron Man, the two just _fought._ There was, maybe, one comment by Iron Man that was actually his and not a recording. Hulk didn't banter, he just bellowed "YOU KILLED HER!" and went at it. You _believed_ that he was enraged more than he has ever been.

The second issue starts off well with it's first page, but ruins it with the "Mickey Mouse Roll Call" from the Warbound, combined with a friggin' _roundtable discussion_. I let the whole scene go, because once the Warbound are out of the picture, it gets better, but the whole 'talking' scene diffuses the tensions and momentum of the last time.

Thankfully, this is probably the least problematic in the main series. I think the only irritating banter in the third comic is his little comment to Ross. The Second X-Men tie-in is MISERABLY filled with it, though.

Warbound. Fuckin' A. These guys are _maybe B-List people. Spider-Woman? Okay. Luke Cage and Spider-Man? Maybe (But not by fucking  Elloe, plz) But they shouldn't be taking out Ms. Marvel (Especially a BROODLING) or Wonder Man. Their little 'protect the Hulk' Testudo thing was lame, and all their lines seem to be taken from the movie "Gladiator". Jesus. I don't care if Hiromi is a 'Shadow Elder'. He doesn't DESERVE to be able to undo spells the illusions that Strange cast. It's just bad.

The entire Warbound cast isn't interesting at all. The Brood, a C-List X-man villain, is EASILY the worst of them all. Every time he is in a panel, he has to make some stupid speech about such and such. Same with the other bug. If they are going to speak, at least write them good lines...

[*]Jobbing. RIDICULOUS jobbing. Aries should NOT go down in one hit. He's a full-fledged God, while Hercules is only a Demi-God. He's the God of War. Hulk should not just be able to dodge him and knock him out with one hit. That's just lame. Ms. Marvel losing to a Brood is LAME as well. The Army learning absolutely NOTHING from YEARS of fighting the Hulk (This is Thunderbolt Ross, right? This guy should know that regular weapons aren't going to work...) is lame. Defeating Dr. Strange was... not bad, but we all know he's going to defeat Strange's trump card (Looking him up on Wiki, it apparently took the Living Tribunal to capture him last time) in an issue or less.

More than that, it hasn't taken Hulk more than one issue to really get past ANYONE. There's no real question of how Hulk is going to pull this off.

[*]The Sentry. It was okay the first issue. It was getting irritating the second. The third issue is the breaking point for me. He is now, officially, the worst hero ever. I can understand some waiting. But for Christ's sake, all he's doing is sitting at home in his Sentry personality. He's just sitting on the couch. Say what you want about Superman, but he'd at least try to REASON with Hulk. He'd try to do SOMETHING, even if it wasn't fight. This is just ridiculous. I know the Sentry is conflicted, but sitting on the couch, doing nothing but looking pretty is getting old fast.
_
_

I mean... I dunno. It's weird to see a crossover start off really well, and then watch it crumble with one issue that takes it in a completely different direction than you thought it would.

But this needs to be said: If you want a war, then join the *Corps*._


----------



## Hat Hair (Aug 7, 2007)

Manchester Black said:


> Sorry to ask this question but I've never read WWH so I was just curious is it a good read or is it okay?



If you are a big Hulk fan then I think that you are likely to enjoy this, though Planet Hulk was better. If you are a fan of superheroes knocking the shit out of each other then I think that you are likely to enjoy this. If you are just looking for a fun comic featuring a lot of Marvel characters without having to collect fifty plus issues (the tie-ins aren't necessary to get the full breadth of the story) then I think that you are likely to enjoy this. If you liked Civil War then I think that you are likely to enjoy this.

Otherwise, don't bother.

As far as I am concerned, I feel that too much has been done to mitigate the Hulk's role as the villain. It's a damn near hyper-sensitive approach that has been taken with the Hulk to the extent that you have some writers (Slott) claiming that the Hulk has never killed anybody, never mind that the amount of property damage that he would have had to cause would ruin thousands of lives anyway. The Hulk doesn't kill or even maim anyone despite the tragedy that he has undergone and despite supposedly being at a plateau of anger higher than he has ever been before; however there has been nothing in relation to his showings that have exceeded past Hulk showings. I don't think that they want to damage the Hulk's viability by making him too much of a villain and certainly he was set up as a victim before this whole World War had begun, but it does hurt the story that is trying to be told. If the point of this story was "Who is the monster ?" then the answer is fairly clearly "nobody", which while poignant seems to absolve everyone of guilt and drastically reduce the impact of the story.

With all of that said, I'm still enjoying the story well enough; however it's not the Summer spectacular that I was expecting or rather, after god knows how many Marvel/DC events that we've had to deal with simultaneously and one after the other, there's a bit of burn out.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone know a site where i can read comics without downloading? Ultimate spider online comics is down.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Oh lol...I just found out that it took the Living Tribunal to stop Zom the last time he appeared...wtf can Hulk do?
> 
> Is it possible for Strange to access only a part of Zoms power or something? It could make for a much more believable battle



When Living Tribunal was first introduced in Strange Tales, he was not really that powerful.

It was only when the cosmic scale began to "blew up" in terms of power, comics just suddenly bumped LT to the near top.


----------



## Dre (Aug 9, 2007)

any one got a link to #3?


----------



## Segan (Aug 9, 2007)

I've got it in my sig.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 9, 2007)

eh? what the hells going? I dont like Reed and all but what the Hulks doing to them and the other non-Illuminati's just isnt right...


----------



## Segan (Aug 10, 2007)

I updated my sig and got WWH: Frontline #3 and Incredible Hulk #109 uploaded.

Just for the info.


----------



## Chrono27511 (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes I agree with you justice and rule about the warbound basically being thoroughly disinteresting and I kind of wish they weren't included at all -- just hulk going on a rampage.  But of course you need Hiamek or whatever that bug's name is encouraging hulk to keep smashing.  

The incredible hulk  comics themselves are kind of annoying me, specifically amadeus.  I am just not a fan of his character.  He's pretty much unstoppable -- oh wait, he gets hungry and has to eat to fuel his brain power, okay.  

I tolerate frontline, but I am pretty uninterested in it.  I read it throughout civil war and now for world war hulk and it's just not pulling me in.  

World War Hulk is a pretty interesting arc, though it is going downhill.  Hulk vs. Iron Man was astounding, and Hulk vs. Black Bolt was also quite cool.  Just how Black Bolt seems like badass personified with his one word -- "enough" and Hulk bounces back.  

The best part of World War Hulk for me has been the X-men part of it:  When Juggernaut shows up and gets thrashed and the best scene/line ever unfolded.  "Wait...somethings wrong.  I'm the Jugger--"  SMACK.  Too bad Hulk didn't finish him with a shout of "Bitch!"

The 2 Ghost Rider comics involving world war hulk completely drew me into ole Johnny Blaze's life.  I am now religiously reading it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 12, 2007)

Chrono27511 said:


> Yes I agree with you justice and rule about the warbound basically being thoroughly disinteresting and I kind of wish they weren't included at all -- just hulk going on a rampage. But of course you need Hiamek or whatever that bug's name is encouraging hulk to keep smashing.
> 
> The incredible hulk comics themselves are kind of annoying me, specifically amadeus. I am just not a fan of his character. He's pretty much unstoppable -- oh wait, he gets hungry and has to eat to fuel his brain power, okay.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. I'm glad that "juggs" got beat quickly though. It would have interfered (IMO) with the WWH 24 hour ultimatum timeline.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 15, 2007)

*Punisher War Journal #12*

Written by MATT FRACTION
Pencils & Cover by ARIEL OLIVETTI
With WORLD WAR HULK in full swing and New York shut off from the outside world, who's left to protect those left behind? Frank @#$%!@!* Castle, that's who -- and he's none too thrilled. As the insatiable MUNG THE INCONCEIVABLE rampages through lower Manhattan, Frank and Clarke help a small band of refugees hold back his relentless onslaught. The Punisher? World War Hulk? Alien Invasion, Manhattan in ruins? This is the book Ariel Olivetti was born to draw.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 15, 2007)

The cover is BS.  Frank has no beef with the Hulk and if Hulk tries stomping over Frank's turf, that'd just be bs.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2007)

Where the hell are Cable and Deadpool?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Where the hell are Cable and Deadpool?



Cable's busy being dead at the moment.  Deadpool's busy being Deadpool.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2007)

Cable is not dead, we all know that.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Cable is not dead, we all know that.



Okay: busy pretending to be dead in order to inspire Deadpool to better himself and in order to set up a dramatic reappearance in the future; better?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2007)

For once, I'd like to see an issue where Deadpool is in court with Cable as his lawyer. . .

Yes, you heard me. Cable has a law degree, and is apparently quite able.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 15, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Okay: busy pretending to be dead in order to inspire Deadpool to better himself and in order to set up a dramatic reappearance in the future; better?



Yes


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 15, 2007)

What the hell the Punisher going to do against the Hulk now?


----------



## Gooba (Aug 15, 2007)

From the looks of it, punch him in the face.  Who knows, it might work, after all it did for Cap.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 16, 2007)

Deadpool is busy having looking for his head after Wolverine kindly cut it off


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 16, 2007)

deadpool is gay..


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 16, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> deadpool is _so freakin cool_..


I agree.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 16, 2007)

Well he does wear women's underwear


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 16, 2007)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> What the hell the Punisher going to do against the Hulk now?



If it's MAX Punisher, uses a gatling gun that somehow makes mincemeat out of Hulk's head. Then walks away Ennis style with the typical Ennis dialogue.



SENTINEL404 said:


> deadpool is gay..



No. Don't go there!


----------



## Segan (Aug 16, 2007)

What's the deal with MAX Punisher?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 16, 2007)

SENTINEL404 said:


> deadpool is gay..



You don't wanna start this with me...


----------



## KaiZX (Aug 16, 2007)

Lord of the Abyss said:


> eh? what the hells going? I dont like Reed and all but what the Hulks doing to them and the other non-Illuminati's just isnt right...



I haven't commented on this thread before, but now that I've read up on the comic books, I can see why some people are frustrated. The answer to your question is summarized here:



Justice And Rule said:


> [*]Warbound. Fuckin' A.
> [*]Jobbing. RIDICULOUS jobbing.



I'll add one more: Lack of serious competition for the Hulk. The Illuminati is one example. You're talking about a group made up of some of the most powerful individuals in the Marvel Universe. The Blackbolt and Iron Man battles are great. But I would've imagined that Reed Richards, for all his intellect, would do more. Likewise, I can't imagine that Professor X would just stand by and watch the X-Men get destroyed. Dr. Strange? It was an interesting encounter, but nowhere near exciting.

But the problem isn't with the Hulk's portrayal; it's with Warbound. They aren't particularly interesting characters, but to me, that's ok as long as they help spice up some of the battles by being fodder. Except the Warbound easily took out A-list heroes, which means there are no battles to speak of. And this is supposed to be a *WORLD WAR*?



Hat Hair said:


> As far as I am concerned, I feel that too much has been done to mitigate the Hulk's role as the villain. It's a damn near hyper-sensitive approach that has been taken with the Hulk



As far as I'm concerned, the Marvel staff has erred in their approach to this series. What they should have done is to expand what they did in Civil War: make people on both sides as ruthless as possible. Civil War is interesting because it leaves a grey area behind; there is no "good" or "evil." But what was also interesting was seeing Tony Stark being the villain; that is, playing the politician and cold-bloodedly (but efficiently) disrupting competition despite any moral misgivings. Hulk's problem is that he is too much of a "People's Champion." If he is as pissed off as he is said to be, I definitely don't see it. An enraged Hulk is a rampaging, unfeeling animal. His additional intellect shouldn't weaken that.

Like you said, the answer to the question of "Who's the monster?" shouldn't be "nobody." That reduces the drama. To me, the answer should instead be "*Everybody*."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 17, 2007)

Taleran said:


> yes you probably are, Tony deserves everything that is coming his way
> 
> 
> and I think Cho summed it up perfectly right here
> ...


What book is this from?


----------



## Deviate (Aug 17, 2007)

Yeah, I've never seen that comic. Cho put Reed in his place. Great writing.


----------



## Segan (Aug 17, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> What book is this from?



Somwhere during the Planet Hulk saga. Don't remember the exact issue.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> Somwhere during the Planet Hulk saga. Don't remember the exact issue.



That was the "special" anniversary issue, #100 (I think?  Whatever the landmark number that came up recently was).


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 17, 2007)

I hate how it just focuses on a single reason for tossing Hulk to space with the whole Cho conversation, which really just makes me hate Cho more since he seems to get the upper-hand with every confrontation he has in the Marvel Universe.

Of course it doesn't help that the whole thing made Reed seem like a jackass (he is a jackass but that isn't the complete point).

Final Verdict:

Cho is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Reed is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Shadow (Aug 18, 2007)

Anybody read world war hulk 3? Man the end of the issue was crazy


*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell did Strange do to get that much power? He looks like he got powered up preety good.  Although Im not sure he can still take on Hulk considering HULK broke his hand is wearing some gay spiky knuckle thing and when the HELL IS SENTRY coming in?!?!?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2007)

Shadow said:


> Anybody read world war hulk 3? Man the end of the issue was crazy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Apparently Strange absorbed part of the essence of Zom.  Zom is some sort of magical powerhouse that was on a cosmic scale before (took the living tribunal to break him up last time).  Should give Hulk a good fight, though it remains to be seen how much of Zom's power Strange is weilding.

Sentry's slated to fight in WWH5, so chances are in WWH4 we'll see him finally decide to go into action, probably the last page will be a splash of Sentry arriving on the scene and hitting Hulk.

One hopes that we'll finally get to see what Sentry can do.  But we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2007)

Oh, ok. I was wondering the same thing. So, is this Zom guy(girl/thing?) an energy blaster or a brawler like the Hulk?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 19, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Oh, ok. I was wondering the same thing. So, is this Zom guy(girl/thing?) an energy blaster or a brawler like the Hulk?



Dunno, his major opponents were Dr. Strange and Umar (and various other magic users) so I assume he's a magic-type, but based on the fact that Strange has mace-hands after absorbing Zom it seems he's fighting in a brawling sense.

Never read the original Zom works myself.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 19, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Dunno, his major opponents were Dr. Strange and Umar (and various other magic users) so I assume he's a magic-type, but based on the fact that Strange has mace-hands after absorbing Zom it seems he's fighting in a brawling sense.
> 
> Never read the original Zom works myself.


Thanks man  
*reps*


----------



## Havoc (Aug 22, 2007)

What is Gamma Corps about?


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2007)

A gamma-powered group of mercenaries, formed by Ryker, an old enemy of the Hulk. The mercenaries are all people with a grudge against the Hulk.

Ryker intends to throw the group at the Hulk to kill him.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 22, 2007)

Do you have the first issue?


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2007)

Just look it up in my sig.


----------



## narutofangd (Aug 22, 2007)

Is WWH Xmen 3 out yet ?


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2007)

It comes out next week.


----------



## narutofangd (Aug 22, 2007)

Oww Good i can reread


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> Dunno, his major opponents were Dr. Strange and Umar (and various other magic users) so I assume he's a magic-type, but based on the fact that Strange has mace-hands after absorbing Zom it seems he's fighting in a brawling sense.
> 
> Never read the original Zom works myself.



Zom was an evil magic entity that Dormammu and Eternity had imprisoned prior. Took Tribunal to send him away a second time, I think. His very presence amplified the evil and magic in others in general, I believe.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 23, 2007)

I think this may be the first marvel story arc I have enjoyed in a very long time.

Civil war just pissed me off, I can never understand why people were raving so highly about it.

I always love seeing the fantastic four get pounded on, I've been wanting to see Iron Man get whats coming to him for a long time, and I hate what they've been doing with the Xmen as of late so it made me feel good to see them smacked around a bit.

Add all that to the fact the Hulk is my favorite marvel character (a nice added bonus) and its win win for me.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2007)

Still don't think WWH is stronger than Onslaught Hulk or War Hulk

Stopping Classic Jugs is still a greater feat than anything he's done so far imho


----------



## Deviate (Aug 25, 2007)

WWH ending is spoiled in Gamma Filies. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Hulk loses. We don't how he loses. We don't know if he loses in a fight or just gives up and walks away. We don't know who dies. All we know is that he loses. If you want proof its in She Hulk's profile.


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2007)

That was obvious from the beginning. There's no way it would end the other way around.

Edit: Where do I get the Gamma Files? Or is it not scanned?


----------



## Deviate (Aug 25, 2007)

Link removed

I know it was obvious, but the message board I got this form is going crazy over those spoilers, like there was actually a possibility that the opposite would happen in the end.


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2007)

Those must have been real hardcore hulk fans, huh? ^_^

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 25, 2007)

I wonder what the third act of this story is going to be. Hulk better not become an illiterate retard again. Is that even possible anymore?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I wonder what the third act of this story is going to be. Hulk better not become an illiterate retard again. Is that even possible anymore?



Well, Banner has been VERY quiet in the first two parts.  If I had to guess I would say the third act will be Banner intensive (perhaps another internal quest).  But we'll see.


----------



## Segan (Aug 26, 2007)

For my part, I doubt Banner is going to play anything more than a minor role during the whole WWH arc.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 26, 2007)

Exactly how much is WWH jobbing right now?

My comic book knowledge is minimal at best.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 26, 2007)

if he beats Dr. Strange Zom in a straight fight, a lot.


----------



## Segan (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, you can always say that WWH indeed powered up so much that he could take on cosmic beings...

But I'm guessing, nobody's going to buy that...


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 26, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, you can always say that WWH indeed powered up so much that he could take on cosmic beings...
> 
> But I'm guessing, nobody's going to buy that...



I am not really not all that impressed with Hulk so far.  Logan is still able to cut him, and he still seems to take damage fairly easy, although he heals from it very fast.  I would go as far as to say the Savage Hulk could beat him in a straight up fight.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 26, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, you can always say that WWH indeed powered up so much that he could take on cosmic beings...
> 
> But I'm guessing, nobody's going to buy that...


I don't, but I don't really buy that War Hulk could either.  I think it was an attempt to get him to that level, but probably a failed one.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 26, 2007)

Going by what I know of Dr. Strange(not much)... Hulk's going to have to job 99999999x more than he's already been.

Isn't Strange a major reality warper/nigh-omnipotent?

Since they seem to be setting it up for Sentry to beat Hulk, what the hell could Hulk do to Strange to come out on top???


----------



## Green Lantern (Aug 27, 2007)

Emotional appeal to Strange's kind heart?


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Going by what I know of Dr. Strange(not much)... Hulk's going to have* to job* 99999999x more than he's already been.
> 
> Isn't Strange a major reality warper/nigh-omnipotent?
> 
> Since they seem to be setting it up for Sentry to beat Hulk, what the hell could Hulk do to Strange to come out on top???



No, Strange has to job. Only the losers, who would win normally, do job. The winner, who would normally lose, possesses the jobber aura.

@radishback: Happened already. And as a result his hands got crushed.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 27, 2007)

Ah, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 27, 2007)

Well it was obvious Hulk was going to lose, Marvel isn't going to change the status quo for this little crossover (or ever).

What I suspect is some corny little peice of dirt that shows the Hulk being the bigger man or some BS and just walking away (of course after beating the hell out of everyone). Planet Hulk was dumb...WWH was fucking atrocious.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 27, 2007)

We have Wednesday to see. . .


----------



## Segan (Aug 29, 2007)

WWH: X-Men #3 Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoa, Classic Juggernaut is back. Too bad he and Hulk stopped pressing each other, otherwise the result might have cleared up on what level the new Hulk actually is.


----------



## narutofangd (Aug 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> WWH: X-Men #3 Spoilers
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



X men #3 Yippie 

Is it in your sig ?


----------



## deathgod (Aug 29, 2007)

Just finished reading it. Awesome. IMHO they should have made WWH:x-men the flagship series as it's consistantly been the best. I also like the initiative as well. Hulk smash


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 29, 2007)

Pretty clever of the Hulk though, to have gotten rid of Juggs that way.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 29, 2007)

World War Hulk: X-Men is a damn good read.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 29, 2007)

"Go be invulnerable in Jersey" is my favorite line this week.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 29, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> Pretty clever of the Hulk though, to have gotten rid of Juggs that way.


Yeah, I loled when I realized what he did.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 29, 2007)

hey, where's world war hulk 4?


----------



## narutofangd (Aug 29, 2007)

Has Segan sig got the link for Xmen WWH#3


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lol! I'm the Juggernaut, bitz!


----------



## Segan (Aug 30, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


>


I bet you are glad that Classic Juggs is back, hm?  

@narutofangd + Deviate: No problem.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 30, 2007)

Shame though he got floored just like that *snaps fingers*.

When is WWH #4 out?


----------



## Segan (Aug 30, 2007)

Next month.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 31, 2007)

Segan said:


> I bet you are glad that Classic Juggs is back, hm?
> 
> @narutofangd + Deviate: No problem.



I have been waiting for this for a while.  Although I guess we will call him current Juggernaut now.  So it's Classic, 8th Day, Trion, Depowered, and now Full Power Current Juggernaut. 



Superboy Prime said:


> Shame though he got floored just like that *snaps fingers*.



Are you kidding?  If anything I would say that Juggy-nut had the upper hand.  He was beating on Hulk pretty good. In this scan you can see that Hulk and Juggs are standing still in the top panel. In the bottom panel you can see that Juggs has started to push Hulk back. For him to be unstoppable he has to first be in a charge. Here he wasn't, he then gained leverage and overpowered the Hulk, pushing him back.  




I do gotta admit, while it wasn't long enough, the ending of the fight was pretty funny.  "Nothing Stops the Juggernaut?  Fine.  Keep Going."  And Cain basically gets pushed through a wall.

I practically loved all of Hulk's dialog and pretty much most of his fights.  I like the X-men books more than the main WWH book.

Also, Superboy Prime, what do you think of his name change(Superboy's)?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> World War Hulk: X-Men is a damn good read.



Is it now?  I passed it up cause I thought it would suck.  Guess I gotta check it out.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 31, 2007)

I like WWH and WWH: Xmen roughly the same in story.

But I like WWH's artwork better.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 31, 2007)

Romita's art fits WWH, very err rough.



Juggernaut said:


> Also, Superboy Prime, what do you think of his name change(Superboy's)?


What name change?


----------



## Arachnia (Aug 31, 2007)

Juggs was stronger than Hulk people. He was pushing him back until Hulk decided to end their conflict...chicken


----------



## Segan (Aug 31, 2007)

Hulk would have just grown stronger. The fight was way too short and the Hulk had no business with Juggs anyway, since he was only interested in Xavier.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 31, 2007)

So, you think Juggs will become a villain again?


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 31, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> What name change?



I am not sure if that smilie says you know or not so here it is,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Look at the the name under Cyborg Superman. It seems he will be going by Super_man_ Prime now.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 31, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> I am not sure if that smilie says you know or not so here it is,
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


ugh... reminds me to have not yet gotten the name change, oh well, Ill be able to in 2 months. 
anyway the legal status of Superboy's name is still being sorted out, and until it has, should it be in DC's favour, they cannot call Superboy Prime, Superboy. So yes Superman Prime, in that pic, is the Superboy Prime we all know and love.


anyway, to stay on topic, Hulk would have eventually overpowered Juggers, though I have a feeling he didnt went all out as, if what they say about his power levels is true, he is at his most powerful form and he has given Juggers a run for his money before this power up, iirc.


----------



## Segan (Aug 31, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> So, you think Juggs will become a villain again?



I would think that he's already a villain by now.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 31, 2007)

Superboy Prime said:


> ugh... reminds me to have not yet gotten the name change, oh well, Ill be able to in 2 months.
> anyway the legal status of Superboy's name is still being sorted out, and until it has, should it be in DC's favour, they cannot call Superboy Prime, Superboy. So yes Superman Prime, in that pic, is the Superboy Prime we all know and love.
> 
> anyway, to stay on topic, Hulk would have eventually overpowered Juggers, though I have a feeling he didnt went all out as, if what they say about his power levels is true, he is at his most powerful form and he has given Juggers a run for his money before this power up, iirc.



Yeah, I've heard about the legal battles over the name.

Who knows, I have seen people put up good arguments as to Juggernaut being able to increase his strength.  I have always seen their fights as unfair and not completed.  They can't find a good way for Hulk to defeat Juggs.  And they don't really want Juggernaut to beat Hulk in his own comic(s).


----------



## Segan (Aug 31, 2007)

Juggs was never known to increase strength, was he?


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 31, 2007)

Segan said:


> Juggs was never known to increase strength, was he?



It has been mentioned a few times.  Once during a Hulk fight.  And it can be argued that on the 8th Day, he increased his strength through focus.  8th Day is what Juggernaut is supposed to be, focused and in control and understanding of his powers.  But due to the fact that he got it early and the mortar fire destroyed the mountain, the 8th Day event wasn't able to take place.  The mortar fire destroyed the device that was supposed to activate the other aritfacts and draw humans to them to start the 8th day thing, as well as somewhat brain wash Cain into completing his task.  

Once in a comic he was able to block out a psychic threw determination.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 31, 2007)

Ah, Superboy-Prime. . .

Continuity-wise, he's not a man.

He's only aged so far a minimum of a year and a half. He was a high schooler when he got his powers in COIE. Hardly a man.


----------



## Segan (Sep 1, 2007)

Didn't Superboy Prime age when Flash took him into the speedforce or something?

I mean, if he hit age 18/19 (physically) or more, he would be a man, wouldn't he?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 1, 2007)

He was imprisoned in an alternate Earth, by the Flashes, for 4 years iirc, and then he spent a year imprisoned in OA.


----------



## Segan (Sep 1, 2007)

That would make him at least 20/21, right?


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 1, 2007)

Yep, that would mean there are now 2 characters named Superman Prime.


----------



## Segan (Sep 1, 2007)

Was the Superman from One Million (you know, the golden one with the GL ring on) really called Superman Prime?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 1, 2007)

So wait, there's Superman Prime and Post-Crisis Supes?

Are there multiple Supermen?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 1, 2007)

Yes to both questions.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 1, 2007)

The Goddamn Batman said:


> So wait, there's Superman Prime and Post-Crisis Supes?
> 
> Are there multiple Supermen?



Yes, because of the multiverse, Elseworlds stories, and the Silver Age and Golden Age of comic books.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 1, 2007)

Whoops, I should have clarified.

Do more than one Superman live reside in the same universe?


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, I didn't mean to change the subject of this thread.


----------



## Orion (Sep 1, 2007)

I think that the recent fight proved to me that wwh is not the strongest hulk and that war hulk was still stronger,juggs was winning towards the end and hulk was being overpowered,war hulk was throwing juggs around on the other hand.


----------



## The Rook (Sep 1, 2007)

You can't really make a direct power comparison based on fights between characters at different times.

This has to be the strongest Hulk, either that or the entire Marvel Earth has been seriously downgraded.  Am I the only one who thinks the Initiative treated Trauma strangely?  It felt like he was given Omega-status just for that issue.  He may have jobbed to the Hulk's "I fear nothing bit", but who hasn't the past couple months?  He was able to summon the power of Juggs, Thor, and the Abomination.  The Hulk was the original Omega and is now stronger than ever, so it's only reasonable to say it's possible for him to take down another Omega.  Besides, Trauma accomplished the mission; if they expected him to be able to beat the Hulk they would have sent him directly against the Hulk, not on a stealth mission.  Now we're going to see Trauma get a serious depowerization by the next issue.

It's seemed from the beginning that the only option for the Hulk was to go back into space once everything is said and done.  He has too much power and an entire army; he can't stay around in Registered America.  I would love seeing Hulk back to being a cosmic adventurer, but it feels so restrictive knowing that is his only realistic option.


----------



## Orion (Sep 1, 2007)

Program called cdisplay works.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 1, 2007)

Or just rename them to .rar and open them with the rar program of your choice (WinRAR).


----------



## Ippy (Sep 1, 2007)

Is no one gonna answer my question?  It's a bit off topic, but it's not like it's spam or anything.

And I use WinRAR to open .cbr files without even bothering to rename the extension.  I've been doing that since day one.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 1, 2007)

The Goddamn Batman said:


> Whoops, I should have clarified.
> 
> Do more than one Superman live reside in the same universe?


Well, there is Superman Kal-El and Superman of Earth Prime(previously known as Superboy Prime) Kal-El currently living in New Earth.


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> how do you open cbr files?



WinRar. As Haterade (Goddamn Batman) said, you can open cbr files with WinRar without having to bother with extensions. As long as it's an archive type, there's no problem.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok, WWH is fail now.  Darwin can't evolve fast enough than a fucking guy who punches hard?  GTFO comic.  It was so nice at first.  He shouldn't even be fighting these people.  I swear the writers wanted this to be poignant at first but the editors made them ham it up.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 3, 2007)

1) Seems that Darwin now has a limit.

2) If the ending to World War Hulk is what it is. . . I don't know what to say.


----------



## Segan (Sep 3, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 2) If the ending to World War Hulk is what it is. . . I don't know what to say.



What's the ending of WWH? Sentry beating Hulk into oblivion? If so, then that was foreshadowed a long time ago.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 3, 2007)

I kinda lost interest in the story... And the Gamma Corps sucks BIGTIME! 

I don't like where the story is going. What happened to "the Hulklu(sp)" versus the illuminati? Now it just seem like they(Marvel) said "Lets see how many books and worthless characters we can squeeze out of this thing". All I know is, if Squirrel Girl fights the Hulk ______________. (insert idle threat here)


----------



## deathgod (Sep 3, 2007)

speaking of sentry, I remember reading an issue when ultron (?) came back with the wasp's face and killed sentry's wife. Has the sequel to that issue come out yet?

I'm glad Darwin has a limit to his abilities. It makes sense seeing how evolution happens over long periods of time.

How strong is the sentry? Is it that he has the power of a million exploding suns, or millions of exploding suns? 

Finally is there a numerical rate to how the Hulk's power increases as his anger increases?


----------



## The Rook (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't try to use science in any regard to comic book "evolution".  

Evolution by definition can't occur in a single individual, meaning someone can't "evolve"

There is no such thing as "devolution" as evolution does not have an ultimate goal (or any other anthropomorphic concepts for that matter); Evolution is simply a change in the gene pool over the course of multiple (as little as two) generations, meaning any change, even one that would be detrimental to the species ability to survive, would be considered evolution

Acquired characteristics aren't passed down to future generations, even mutations occurring in a characters cells as they are somatic and have nothing to do with sexual reproduction, meaning any of these changes in characters like Peter Parker wouldn't be passed onto to his children

Mutants (in the comic sense) can't really be consider a new species as they can produce perfectly viable offspring with homo sapiens


----------



## deathgod (Sep 3, 2007)

I was using it loosely and there is science that can be applied in comics. Just because it's a comic doesn't mean everything is made up or we forget about newton's laws and throw everything 'real world' out the window.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeh this isn't manga or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope they retcon that limit to "Darwin was exausted at the time from a apocaliptic battle and using two difrent evolutions simultaneously"


----------



## The Rook (Sep 4, 2007)

deathgod said:


> I was using it loosely and there is science that can be applied in comics. Just because it's a comic doesn't mean everything is made up or we forget about newton's laws and throw everything 'real world' out the window.


Cyclops and the massive amounts of force that come from his eyes laughs at Newton's laws.

Equal and opposite motion would be more than enough to snap his neck countless times over.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2007)

Hulk seems to be far toooooooo smart in WWH : X-Men, kinda contradicts the original invisioning of the Hulk


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 4, 2007)

Segan said:


> What's the ending of WWH? Sentry beating Hulk into oblivion? If so, then that was foreshadowed a long time ago.



I'm not going to say.



The Rook said:


> Cyclops and the massive amounts of force that come from his eyes laughs at Newton's laws.
> 
> Equal and opposite motion would be more than enough to snap his neck countless times over.



I always joked that Cyclops' maximum power blast would tear off his head.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 4, 2007)

Other than the X-Men Tie in.......the whole arc is dissapointing to be honest you barely see any fights for WWH Series its like a one page punch and they show how the fight ends


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2007)

I think they do that to show just how powerful the Hulk has become, to be taking out quality Marvel ppl with such ease.


----------



## xingzup19 (Sep 4, 2007)

^ Take Black Bolt, for example. Quality Marvel character.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 4, 2007)

who got his ass handed off panel for some shady reason.


----------



## Segan (Sep 4, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm not going to say.



Then PM me, please. I wanna know.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 4, 2007)

The Rook said:


> Cyclops and the massive amounts of force that come from his eyes laughs at Newton's laws.
> 
> Equal and opposite motion would be more than enough to snap his neck countless times over.



So does the whole concept of any comic book character with powers. There is a always real world science in comics, and general rules that do apply. Being mutants or having powers allows those superhero's to bend or break those rules.

As for my real question anybody have any idea if the Hulk's power grows numerically with his anger? And just how strong is the sentry?


----------



## The Rook (Sep 4, 2007)

deathgod said:


> So does the whole concept of any comic book character with powers. There is a always real world science in comics, and general rules that do apply. Being mutants or having powers allows those superhero's to bend or break those rules.
> 
> As for my real question anybody have any idea if the Hulk's power grows numerically with his anger? And just how strong is the sentry?


I was just referring to someone's insistence that the Marvel U still followed basic physics.

If you are asking if the Hulk's anger directly increases his power, the answer is yes.  There is a lot of room for speculation on this though, as the relationship is pretty ambiguous.  The Hulk is always angry after Plant Hulk, as whether or not scumming to that anger further increases his power is never answered.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 5, 2007)

Incredible Hulk latest issue...Pak finally explains how Hulk never killed anyone during his rampages. Comic book science at its best. The explanation will either make you happy or angry.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 5, 2007)

The one thing I never really liked about Hulk is the angrier he gets, the stronger he gets.  An individual can only get so angry and then that is it.  I know Hulk isn't a person but he is derived from such and has many characteristics with a human.  They should say that the longer he stays angry the more powerful he can get.

That would somewhat help explain the parts where he is calm.  But in WWH he was also amped by the explosion from the shuttle, basically like another gamma bomb.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 7, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Incredible Hulk latest issue...Pak finally explains how Hulk never killed anyone during his rampages. Comic book science at its best. The explanation will either make you happy or angry.


yeah I read, well since Im not such a Hulk fan I dont really mind it.
I wonder how the Hulk fandom is taking this...

the way Cho said it though, kinda reminded me of that show about that Maths professor who solves crimes using Algebra.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2007)

wow 110 was amazing


and damn Cho is awesome


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 7, 2007)

My hatred of Cho grows every second of every day.


----------



## Segan (Sep 9, 2007)

I just got to read Hulk 110. It was awesome in its own right.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 10, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> My hatred of Cho grows every second of every day.



I agree.

He hasn't killed _anyone_ in his rampages? Not one soldier, not one civilian busting up all those buildings? That's _beyond_ ridiculous.

Cho seems like he could be a cool character, but he just reeks too much of 'Mary-Sue' (Greg Pak) to reach that sort of thing. His attitude is beyond irritating ("Omg, I'm a slacker genius. How cool is _that_?"), and he just seems like a bad Hulk Fanboy (No offense, Segan, who is a _good_ fanboy  ) that was written in to justify him and wipe away everything that he's done.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 10, 2007)

Guy Gardner said:


> I agree.
> 
> He hasn't killed _anyone_ in his rampages? Not one soldier, not one civilian busting up all those buildings? That's _beyond_ ridiculous.
> 
> Cho seems like he could be a cool character, but he just reeks too much of 'Mary-Sue' (Greg Pak) to reach that sort of thing. His attitude is beyond irritating *("Omg, I'm a slacker genius. How cool is that?"),* and he just seems like a bad Hulk Fanboy (No offense, Segan, who is a _good_ fanboy  ) that was written in to justify him and wipe away everything that he's done.


As cool as Skikamaru.


----------



## Segan (Sep 10, 2007)

Guy Gardner said:


> I agree.
> 
> He hasn't killed _anyone_ in his rampages? Not one soldier, not one civilian busting up all those buildings? That's _beyond_ ridiculous.
> 
> Cho seems like he could be a cool character, but he just reeks too much of 'Mary-Sue' (Greg Pak) to reach that sort of thing. His attitude is beyond irritating ("Omg, I'm a slacker genius. How cool is _that_?"), and he just seems like a bad Hulk Fanboy (No offense, Segan, who is a _good_ fanboy  ) that was written in to justify him and wipe away everything that he's done.



To be fair, we haven't seen Hulk killing anyone (or to be specific, innocents) during his rampages, when Banner was still within him, have we?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 10, 2007)

Is Cho the kid who was screwing with IMs suits?


----------



## Deviate (Sep 10, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Is Cho the kid who was screwing with IMs suits?



Don't think so. Didn't they kill that gut at the end of that issue?

Hulk not killing anyone indirectly is pure BS.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 10, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> As cool as Skikamaru.



Oh HELL NO. Don't even SUGGEST that. Cho = Poseur Slacker Genius. At least Shikamaru is committed to the real deal.



Segan said:


> To be fair, we haven't seen Hulk killing anyone (or to be specific, innocents) during his rampages, when Banner was still within him, have we?



We haven't seen him actually smash innocent people. But he's taken down a lot of buildings, and it'd be foolish to think they were all empty, wouldn't it? And not _one_ soldier has ever died fighting the Hulk? No offense, but smashing tanks is pretty damn hard to do without killing the people inside. It's just _way_ too ridiculous and really goes against the spirit of the character (Hulk rampages around!!!!... but he makes sure that he doesn't kill anyone while he's causing tremendous devastation and havoc. ).



Havoc said:


> Is Cho the kid who was screwing with IMs suits?



Probably. I haven't gotten all the issues in this run, mostly because this entire Cho thing is just _way_ too irritating to me. Anything with him so far just reeks too much of "Gary-Stu"-ism. It's basically like Pak himself trampling over other, better characters to tell me "Hey, Hulk is totally better than these dudes!"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 10, 2007)

No, I was just saying he was a slacker genius.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh, okay. That's cool.


----------



## Segan (Sep 11, 2007)

Guy Gardner said:


> We haven't seen him actually smash innocent people. But he's taken down a lot of buildings, and it'd be foolish to think they were all empty, wouldn't it? And not _one_ soldier has ever died fighting the Hulk? No offense, but smashing tanks is pretty damn hard to do without killing the people inside. It's just _way_ too ridiculous and really goes against the spirit of the character (Hulk rampages around!!!!... but he makes sure that he doesn't kill anyone while he's causing tremendous devastation and havoc. ).



Not any more ridiculous than what Cho pulled off in order to escape the S.H.I.E.L.D. and the military.

And besides, it's not the slightest bit against the Hulk's characters, since he was never a murderer in the first place. And Cho explained the reason for that very brilliantly. Banner's influence is subtle, but vast nonetheless.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 11, 2007)

Segan said:


> Not any more ridiculous than what Cho pulled off in order to escape the S.H.I.E.L.D. and the military.



Cho is a ridiculous Gary Stu, so using him as an example for me isn't a good one. Besides, that still is more believable because Hulk is just wrecking buildings at random, throwing tanks and other things. At least Cho's actions are calculated and fit his gimmick. Hulk not killing one person is beyond believable (Even for a comic book) considering the amount of damage he can do in one rampage.



> And besides, it's not the slightest bit against the Hulk's characters, since he was never a murderer in the first place. And Cho explained the reason for that very brilliantly. Banner's influence is subtle, but vast nonetheless.



It absolutely is against his character. While he might not directly kill innocent people, it's hard to believe that in non of his city-destroying rampages, he has never killed anyone. Is every building he destroys completely evacuated? Does he make sure of that? It's hard to believe that with all his helicopter-downing, tank-smashing, car-throwing actions, he's never killed a single soldier.

That's unbelievable, and bordering on _insulting_. I don't understand this need to diminish everything Hulk has done. It takes away from the story, the character, and his actions in the past. What's to worry when he never kills anyone? I suppose he's the _Compassionate_ Hulk now...


----------



## Deviate (Sep 11, 2007)

^ Pak is trying to make Hulk look better than Tony and Reed. While Hulk 'has never killed anyone', Reed and Tony created Clor, who did kill someone.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 11, 2007)

That is all WWH or Hulk comics in general ever try to do...justify every aspect of Hulks Character...making him like the ultimate martyr and greatest hero never sung.

I hate it.

I hate him.

The Hulk sucks, because everything he does is justified.

There are no flaws in anything he does. Sure the method may seem brutal (or retarted) in the mind of many, or at first glance, but of course the writter works in some little facade that makes everything the Hulk did up to that point, justified.

He can do no wrong, people can only "think" he does wrong. Unlike other "TRUELY" conflicted characters, Hulk never has to look at his actions as wrong or evil, just misunderstood.

That makes Hulk one of the biggest Mary-Sues in American Literature, and everyone connected must be killed in order to save good culture. There deaths will allow us all to live in a society where crappy characters like the Hulk don't exist.

So please my friends...grab your gun/knife/blunt object...and beat the life out of anyone who likes the Hulk.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 11, 2007)

Hulk isn't a bad character... this is just a stupid, insulting justification. Saying he's never killed anyone takes so much out of the character as an "Unstoppable Force", which is something he's always been portrayed as. The Ultimates got it so dead-on-balls accurate when they showed what a Hulk rampage _should_ be: A disaster of epic proportions. They showed Bruce Banner trying to come to terms and live with the fact that he's killed hundreds of people in just ONE rampage. _That's_ depth.

Little Asian Wannabe running around making people look like fools, and then explaining to us that the Hulk isn't a killer and pulling out the most ridiculous statistic of all time, that takes away not only from other characters, but from the Hulk himself. Why would they even bother to shoot him into space when he hasn't killed a *single* soul? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 11, 2007)

I say stick with Ultimate Hulk. He has killed people, lot of people.

EDIT:


Guy Gardner said:


> Why would they even bother to shoot him into space when he hasn't killed a *single* soul? It doesn't make sense.



Two words: Insurance Companies.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree with you Guy Gardner.  It is kind of hard to accept that a character with that much strength, that much potential has never killed someone in a RAMPAGE.  Hulk has done many things, things that shouldn't even be possible no matter how strong he is.  And if you ever look at some of his fights, its impossible for someone to not have been killed or even crippled.

To me Ultimate Hulk is really a better portrayal of what a persons rage can actually do.  Just leave out the cannibal part.  Hulk is basically rage incarnate, and when someone is in a rage, they do not calculate how to destroy a building and not kill anyone.


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2007)

Hulk did kill a few hundred people in a rampage, and that was when Samson separated Banner from the Hulk.

But aside from that, I don't see why it can't be accepted? I mean, it's an awesome revelation. And there isn't even an event that contradicts what Cho said about Hulk going on a rampage. Property damage is all he has done in such situations.

But I guess, I'm the only one who thinks that way...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Two words: Insurance Companies.



Wolverine fixed that in Civil War


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree with the "hulk not killing any one is unrealistic" crowd. its like watching old G.I.Joe cartoons where the bad guys always manage to parachute out of the vehicle (even helocopters) right after the rocket blows them up. 
or when you see the hero of a movie out run an explotion for 50 feet and jump out of a window before the whole house goes up, equally unbelieveable is that the explotion is usually caused by a single hand grenade. 


The thing is. i am willing to accept all that for the sake of entertainment in the same way that i am willing to accept a 12 foot tall gama irradiated man can lift a mountain, withstand a nuclear blast, survive a fall from orbit or pick up and throw a car by the bumper (wouldnt the bumper just rip off?)

so if the writers want to gloss over the fact that the hulk (or any comic caracter for that matter) just go kicked through one building and tossed a car through another building but some how NO one got hurt (except for the one who just got hit who now has a bloody lip.)  Fine by me. its just s story I am focused on the outcome of the battle not the reality of the possible casualties. 

but when they want to use their bending of reality as a crucial plot point... then I find it hard to ignore.

on a side note i find it hard to ignore that fact that the Hulk over come with grief and dispair whos only intent is to crush, kill and destroy in the name of revenge not only has the pressence of mind to pull his punches depending on the survivability of the opponent but every opponent be it a durable beast like the thing or your jo average smooshie like beast thinks that they can go toe to toe with the hulk knowing that just getting grazed by one careless back hand SHOULD leave them a bloody pulp dripping off of his hand. 

... and dont get me started on Hulk Thunder-claps strong enough to stun colossus into submission but not injure any of the other smushies who think they are safe by staying out of arms reach. 

But other than all the stuff i mentioned i think the HULK and WWH is totaly realistic and believeable and enjoyable.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 12, 2007)

Segan said:


> Hulk did kill a few hundred people in a rampage, and that was when Samson separated Banner from the Hulk.
> 
> But aside from that, I don't see why it can't be accepted? I mean, it's an awesome revelation. And there isn't even an event that contradicts what Cho said about Hulk going on a rampage. Property damage is all he has done in such situations.
> 
> But I guess, I'm the only one who thinks that way...



The problem is that the property damage and raw, destructive power is on such a high level that it's almost impossible for someone NOT to have died, especially when we are talking about someone who is supposed to be in an uncontrollable rage with the intellect of a child.

Not killing innocent people directly? That's a little bit more believable. Not killing _soldiers_? I have problems with that, especially in the way he handles tanks. Not killing _*anyone*_? At _*all*_? That's just a betrayal of the character. Indirectly, he HAS to have killed dozens of people with the destruction he's caused, and that's a very, very, very, _very_ low minimum for the damage he has caused. You can't just wreck tons of buildings and just say "Well, they were all abandoned! LOL!"

Again, it's not that I don't like the Hulk character, but I find it a ridiculous and insulting statement. Hulk has killed people, or at SHOULD have. Otherwise, where is the conflict if he's never going to kill someone while in a rampage? Why worry when we all know that he's only going to wreck a few abandoned buildings?


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 12, 2007)

Like I said...Hulk has no conflict in his character. He is an absolute good beyond that of the good in the world. He can do no wrong.

That is why he must be hated by us...


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2007)

Not killing anyone doesn't mean that people aren't going to get hurt...you talk like killing is the only option here.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 12, 2007)

Segan said:


> Not killing anyone doesn't mean that people aren't going to get hurt...you talk like killing is the only option here.



But you're missing my point: the sheer amount of destruction he causes, along with his fighting with the military, makes it almost impossible for me to believe that he's never killed. He's destroyed dozens (even hundreds) of buildings. Am I supposed to believe they were all empty? It's pretty hard to survive having a building fall on top of you, even if it is possible.

Even more ridiculous is the idea that he's never killed soldiers. Admittedly, I can find more justification for him maybe doing so, but I _will_ say this: Slamming two tanks together doesn't just send a few guys flying. Those tanks aren't built to protect their crews in those sorts of collisions.

This whole "You've never killed anyone!" sort of absolution is stupid and unbelievable. The Hulk never was meant to be a completely innocent character, which is why I don't understand why Pak is trying to characterize him as such. He's killed. It's almost impossible to do what he's done and not killed _anyone_ (And I'm not even counting the separated Hulk thing). It's as lame as friggin' Cho is.


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't really agree with you. (Im-)Probability is never an issue in my eyes (Marvel and probability? Bah!), and fact is, Hulk was never shown to kill on his rampages and we didn't even get to see any corpses. It didn't damage the Hulk's character in my eyes. At all.

But rant as much as you want. I, for my part, find it pretty awesome what Cho said.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 12, 2007)

Then agree to disagree. Understand, I don't hate the Hulk, but this entire idea that he is entire absolved from what he's done, along with ridiculousness of Cho himself (He's just so an avatar of Greg Pak that it's not even funny...) is really straining my patience.


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2007)

It's all good. At least I'm enjoying myself when reading Hulk.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Sep 12, 2007)

You're right, Hulk never killing anyone while destroying buildings is grossly unreasonably unrealistic. It's almost as unrealistic as, say, if he was exposed to a bomb and got a mindless alter ego from it. While we're at it, I find it hard to believe that one can be bitten by a radioactive spider and get super strength and an extra sense from it. Comics are WAY too unrealistic for my taste, I'm going to stick to historical biographies.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2007)

Narutostuffiscool said:


> You're right, Hulk never killing anyone while destroying buildings is grossly unreasonably unrealistic. It's almost as unrealistic as, say, if he was exposed to a bomb and got a mindless alter ego from it. While we're at it, I find it hard to believe that one can be bitten by a radioactive spider and get super strength and an extra sense from it. Comics are WAY too unrealistic for my taste, I'm going to stick to historical biographies.



Even in the realm of fiction there has to be some realism.


----------



## Chatulio (Sep 13, 2007)

Personally i think they worded it wrong. I think cho means that he has never killed anyone in cold blood.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 13, 2007)

Narutostuffiscool said:


> You're right, Hulk never killing anyone while destroying buildings is grossly unreasonably unrealistic. It's almost as unrealistic as, say, if he was exposed to a bomb and got a mindless alter ego from it. While we're at it, I find it hard to believe that one can be bitten by a radioactive spider and get super strength and an extra sense from it. Comics are WAY too unrealistic for my taste, I'm going to stick to historical biographies.



Wait, so just because James Bond can make that impossible shot must mean he's allowed to fly now, right? Because it doesn't have to be realistic, we can just ignore all realism?

Talk about a fucking jackass statement. I understand that there is a certain amount of fantasy in comics. It works on something called "Suspension of disbelief" (Perhaps if you'd taken a middle school English class and actually heard of it), where in you can suspend realism for the sake of the story.

There's also a point where you can no longer suspend belief. Sure, I can believe that Hulk was created through Gamma Radiation, Spider-Man through a radioactive Spider bite, etc etc. It's made up super-science, magic, whatever. My problem (Which you so stupidly over-look) is that there is a point where there is just too much fantasy. Hulk never killing anyone, despite rampaging around enough and destroying enough property to make Hurricane Andrew look like a spring drizzle is a little too much. Trying to get me to believe that someone whose gimmick is to run around and destroy things in a blind rage, but is salient enough that he makes sure not to kill anyone while still putting on the facade of raging around is a bit stupid. But that's just me.

I don't know what will happen when a made-up radioactive effect will do to someone's genetics. But I _do_ know what happens when a building gets toppled, and people are likely in it. It's a lot easier to believe made-up super science, but when you have someone hit a building and it collapses, I tend to think we can chalk up a little realism in the result.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Sep 14, 2007)

Guy Gardner said:


> My problem (Which you so stupidly over-look) is that there is a point where there is just too much fantasy. Hulk never killing anyone, despite rampaging around enough and destroying enough property to make Hurricane Andrew look like a spring drizzle is a little too much. Trying to get me to believe that someone whose gimmick is to run around and destroy things in a blind rage, but is salient enough that he makes sure not to kill anyone while still putting on the facade of raging around is a bit stupid. But that's just me.


The point was that he isn't COMPLETELY in a state of blind rage, as there was still enough Bruce in him to attempt to avoid killing people while breaking stuff around him. This is the same universe where a genius can be smart enough to harness the power of the big bang into a weapon to use against a humanoid force of nature that devours planets. The hulk sparing lives isn't as far fetched as plenty of happenings in the 616.




> I don't know what will happen when a made-up radioactive effect will do to someone's genetics. But I _do_ know what happens when a building gets toppled, and people are likely in it. It's a lot easier to believe made-up super science, but when you have someone hit a building and it collapses, I tend to think we can chalk up a little realism in the result.


I don't know what happens when a made-up radioactive effect will do to a man's genetics either, just like I don't know what will happen when a made-up character (who is smart enough to create the said made-up radioactive effect) punches a made-up building making it topple while made-up people are likely in it.

I'm not saying that this is realistic in the least, but if _that's_ what you're going to point out as a flaw, maybe you would be happier finding literature elsewhere. Marvel is fantasy.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 14, 2007)

Narutostuffiscool said:


> The point was that he isn't COMPLETELY in a state of blind rage, as there was still enough Bruce in him to attempt to avoid killing people while breaking stuff around him. This is the same universe where a genius can be smart enough to harness the power of the big bang into a weapon to use against a humanoid force of nature that devours planets. The hulk sparing lives isn't as far fetched as plenty of happenings in the 616.



The problem is that there are unknowns there, too. How does he know that every building he smashes is empty? That people won't get caught in the debris? How the hell does he not kill people when he smashes tanks that aren't designed for crashing together via the top?

Hulk actively not killing innocent people, okay. He doesn't actively look for kids to smash, and that's fine. But him not killing people accidentally just through the sheer destruction he causes is ridiculous. To me, it's just such a cop-out of a character who SHOULD have some sin, some wrong-doings to him. Absolving him with such a stupid explanation ("You've NEVER killed anyone, Hulk!") just degrades the character. 



> I don't know what happens when a made-up radioactive effect will do to a man's genetics either, just like I don't know what will happen when a made-up character (who is smart enough to create the said made-up radioactive effect) punches a made-up building making it topple while made-up people are likely in it.



Well, buildings topple in real life. Sometimes with people in them, even. We DO know what happens then, and it doesn't really match up with what Cho says. You can "run the numbers" all day, but saying that Hulk only ever attacks unoccupied buildings seems beyond stupid.



> I'm not saying that this is realistic in the least, but if _that's_ what you're going to point out as a flaw, maybe you would be happier finding literature elsewhere. Marvel is fantasy.



See, this is why I am so angry with this argument.

Marvel is fantasy, but it goes out of its way to _try_ to be realistic when it can be. People saying "It's just fantasy!" irritates me because I know it's fantasy, but there are still realistic aspects: They try to obey physics, include real-world politics, real-world people, realistic cities with realistic people. I'm fine if someone like Segan says "I can believe it!", and I can argue with him like that. I can't, and I have good reason not to (And not just realistic reasons, but character reasons as well).

But please, don't tell me "Well, you do know this is fantasy, right?" No, really?! I thought there really WERE Gamma-Powered monsters wrecking cities but killing no one! Man, this is news to me!

I don't expect Marvel to be completely realistic. But I don't expect them to insult my intelligence by saying "All those times he wrecked all those things that would, by all logic, killed a ton of people? Yeah, he didn't kill anyone."


----------



## Segan (Sep 14, 2007)

@Guy: I know, the argument with Cho's intelligence capabilities doesn't work on you, but I will use it nonetheless.

Let's just say, Marvel incorporates a boy who's capable of stopping a helicopter tank with a pebble through sheer nigh-instantaneous mathematical calculations and does other similarly unbelievable feats. Now, whether you find it ridiculous or not, that guy exists, and what he does (is shown to do) is fact. It's canon.
And he's just the seventh smartest person of the world, by Marvel standards. And Bruce Banner, on the other hand, is arguably smarter than him, and just as smart as Reed and Tony (and, if he does belong there, Dr. Doom).

With that in mind, why is it so hard to believe, Banner could do the same or even something better? Wait, why am I talking about Banner? Because I've no doubt that it's Banner's mind that was at work when we were told that the Hulk never killed anyone during the rampages. No innocents died. Banner's not the dominant one during such periods, but as we can see now, he was always present here and did his part to diminish the damage as much as possible. That's how I think and that's how I can believe what Cho said. My interpretation is that Cho basically said, *even while the Hulk is dominant, Banner still influences him. On a subtle level, but dimension of it is vast.*

Yes, hurts your sense of realism pretty badly, as I can see. And in your opinion, it damages the character. But not in my eyes.

I mean, aside from a few villains like the Red King and Trauma (Trow-Mah), he never killed and he's never shown to kill. Not even indirectly. If it was never done so, it couldn't possibly hurt the credibility of his character. Even if you think it SHOULD. (of course, that's probably only in my eyes, again)

If I can believe that Cho (I know, he's a bad example by your definition, but...see above) can make a submarine boat wrecked by Namor usable in a few minutes, then I can believe that the Hulk can wreck havoc and avoid killing innocents via Banner's mind. Nothing more, nothing less.

And to be honest, I found it quite awesome how that specific topic was explained. I couldn't have thought of it like that and it surprised me. And yet I can believe it. It makes the Hulk even more awesome than he already is.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 14, 2007)

Meh. I disagree with you,but we've already gone over it. I always found the Hulk interesting as a man who is at battle with his personal demons. To me, taking away the fact that the Hulk can (And even has) killed, takes away from the immensity of said demons.

But again, I have no problem with you. I understand Cho's "Intelligence capabilities", but I find his character to be lame, so whatever.

Personally, I was more pissed that someone gave me the lame excuse of "OMG, IT'S FANTASY, LIGHTEN UP!!"


----------



## Segan (Sep 14, 2007)

Actually, the Hulk is Banner's demon, so to speak. But he was made to be just one of many...(yes, I'm talking about Devil Hulk and other incarnations)


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 14, 2007)

No, that's what I meant. Hulk is Banner's demon, which is why I don't like it that his demon doesn't do much more than (apparently) wreck things but never does anything truly regrettable.

Apparently.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 14, 2007)

In fact the way it is portrayed in Planet Hulk and WWH. That "demon" you speak of, is actually a better person than Banner.

Kinda sad when you think about it...


----------



## stomponfrogs (Sep 15, 2007)

@Guy: Clearly, you are getting way too emotional and taking my argument too personally, so I'm just going to back down and leave you to your complaining.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 19, 2007)

WWH #4: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Teh SUCK! Zom Strange did nothing. Sentry decides to join the fray at the end of this ish. overall this has gone downhill more than civil war did. How are they gonna wrap this all up in 1 ish?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 19, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> WWH #4: *Teh SUCK! *
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it! That's why I stopped reading it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 19, 2007)

I am not surprised at Zom Strange going down the way he did.  It is actually the way I predicted it.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 19, 2007)

Blitzomaru said:


> WWH #4:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty easily, Sentry comes and cleans everyone up.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 19, 2007)

It's been shown that Marvel cannot make a rational event to save their life.

WWH=FAILURE

Ultimate Power= FAILURE


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 19, 2007)

Gooba said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty easily, Sentry comes and cleans everyone up.



What would you think if Sentry loses to the Hulk?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 19, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> What would you think if Sentry loses to the Hulk?



Unless Hulk gets some more impressive feats it would just confirm (to me) that Sentry's overrated.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 19, 2007)

Well if it was done correctly, Hulk would show that he isn't dumb Hulk, and calmly reveal that he simply can't beat Sentry physically, but then goes on a rant that sends the fragile mind of Reynolds into a quivering peice of fetus flesh (like usual).

That is how THE GREAT ONE did it (points to sig).


----------



## Gooba (Sep 19, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> What would you think if Sentry loses to the Hulk?


That they are going to need to make a 6th.

Btw, crushing Terrax like a punk, someone who destroyed a planet in 1 attack after having all of his power cosmic drained from him and beating a giant guy, is a damn impressive feat.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty crappy issue. Although I'm still hoping it has its good moments and will wait until after I read it to start any rant. *Eager to download the issue from Segan's sig*


----------



## dark_vincent (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh come on, it wasn't so bad

*Spoiler*: __ 



Strange with Zom power was overpowering the hulk just the way it should be, he lost due the same reason as cap america in CW, seens like that's a fobia among Marvel heroes... but anyway.... and finaly that damn sentry dude doing something... so, i liked it 




and here's a link for anxious and lazy ppl, ppl like me o/

deliciouses pictures


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 19, 2007)

uhm, the Sentry's reason for not going to battle sucked imo

*Spoiler*: __ 



"oh Tony, I have Agoraphobia, I dun wanna go to battle nyorono~" shit! I thought it was because "you punks sent Bruce into space without telling him? I aint covering your ass'"
'course with the state of things, he's left without a choice.

and getting really tired of this "power of a million exploding suns"






Gooba said:


> Btw, crushing Terrax like a punk, someone who destroyed a planet in 1 attack after having all of his power cosmic drained from him and beating a giant guy, is a damn impressive feat.


true, shame Sentry isnt always lucky with writers...

I really dont get Marvel by giving Sentry this mental handicap... they want their own Superman dont they?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 19, 2007)

> I really dont get Marvel by giving Sentry this mental handicap... they want their own Superman dont they?


Maybe it is a buildup.  DC didn't get present day Superman overnight, he didn't even fly for years.  Maybe they plan on getting Sentry over all his problems but they are going to do it over a few years of character development.  I think that would be really cool... if they did that.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Maybe it is a buildup.  DC didn't get present day Superman overnight, he didn't even fly for years.  Maybe they plan on getting Sentry over all his problems but they are going to do it over a few years of character development.  I think that would be really cool... if they did that.



I don't think Marvel cares enough about Sentry to development his character.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 20, 2007)

^ Indeed. He might end up being killed by the next decade's 'Bendis'.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> uhm, the Sentry's reason for not going to battle sucked imo
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



His real reason for not going was if he lost control he felt he would cause a lot of damage or bring back The Void, I don't know that didn't elaborate.  It just showed he was scared of using too much power and losing control of himself.

This also shows he has been holding back most of his powers in the other fights, which means it is possible he fought Galactus to a standstill under his own power.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 20, 2007)

Zom Strange was beaten far too easily


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2007)

It was pretty stupid.

One sec his wtfpwning Hulk then he just loses.  Yea, that makes perfect sense Marvel, FUCK YOU!


----------



## Deviate (Sep 20, 2007)

^ The best part of the issue was when Hulk was getting his ass handed to him. Fucking hippies should have died...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't like how Tony, Reed, BB and Strange still have any fight in them. Powers or not they should be flailing around like little school-children


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 20, 2007)

^yeah, they've been tortured, electrocuted Rao knows how many times, and they can still take down an alien monster? lol



Havoc said:


> His real reason for not going was if he lost control he felt he would cause a lot of damage or bring back The Void, I don't know that didn't elaborate.  It just showed he was scared of using too much power and losing control of himself.


I didnt get that when I read it. lose control, how?



> This also shows he has been holding back most of his powers in the other fights, which means it is possible he fought Galactus to a standstill under his own power.


I hope your right.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 20, 2007)

AND MARVEL FUMBLES THE BALL!

DC takes the lead!


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 20, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> AND MARVEL FUMBLES THE BALL!
> 
> DC takes the lead!



Marvel fumbled before this issue with WWH...


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> ^yeah, they've been tortured, electrocuted Rao knows how many times, and they can still take down an alien monster? lol
> 
> 
> I didnt get that when I read it. lose control, how?
> ...



It says it right on the page.


----------



## dark_vincent (Sep 20, 2007)

can someone point me out any issue where I can see what Sentry is capable of? 
I mean, one that's no "marvel alternative world" but someting more concrete?

I'm kind of a marvel n00b, the only thing that I really read was CW, from that I saw that sentry can beat the crap out of wolverine, but meh, thats not so much....


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think Sentry has been shown in any alt world stories


----------



## Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

I predict the same will happen with Sentry vs Hulk some preety pictures with Hulk getting his ass kicked and then a cliffhanger with Sentry and Hulk punching each other.

I thought this issue was preety cool considering the big four fought each other


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2007)

Shadow said:


> I predict the same will happen with Sentry vs Hulk some preety pictures with Hulk getting his ass kicked and then a cliffhanger with Sentry and Hulk punching each other.
> 
> I thought this issue was preety cool considering the big four fought each other



It can't be a cliff hanger, this is the last issue.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 20, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I don't think Sentry has been shown in any alt world stories



Actually there is an "alternate world" Sentry.  But this one is the whole reason for the Marvel Zombies Story arch.  He was powerful enough to punch a hole through barriers, escape death (if you can call it that), and take out the Avengers.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> Actually there is an "alternate world" Sentry.  But this one is the whole reason for the Marvel Zombies Story arch.  He was powerful enough to punch a hole through barriers, escape death (if you can call it that), and take out the Avengers.



Wasn't that Ultimate verse?


----------



## Segan (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish, one of the artists of Planet Hulk would make the WWH issues...it looked so much better back then.

Well, just gotta wait for the finale. Hopefully it will be an awesome fight. Though, CBG's note about the ending makes me worry...


----------



## mow (Sep 20, 2007)

i worry it will be just like the ending of Civil War.


*Spoiler*: __ 



hulk about to deliver final blow to his enemies, realizes he will kill a person, and just packs his shit and leaves




*goes to d/l WWH #4*


----------



## dark_vincent (Sep 20, 2007)

moe said:


> i worry it will be just like the ending of Civil War.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



so sad... but I can see that happening


----------



## Segan (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, if that happens, then it wouldn't prove the Sentry to be stronger or the Hulk to be weaker than the other.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 20, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Wasn't that Ultimate verse?



No it wasn't you stupid noob

The Ultimate Verse went to another universe which happened to be the Zombie-verse you idiot

Go die


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 21, 2007)

Sentry is such a tool. I don't know why the Government kept bothering him to step up rather than bringing in all available Initiative teams across all the USA to deal with the Hulk. This whole deus ex machina the fate of the world is in your hands alone thing they've dragged out since the first issue has just been boring.


----------



## mow (Sep 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, if that happens, then it wouldn't prove the Sentry to be stronger or the Hulk to be weaker than the other.



yeah, i hadn't read the issue before making my assumption. but it still feels kinda true. huge fight, the sentry wll exceed some energy destroying a large area, hulk blames himself and leaves. it will bil down to a stand still, the sentry wont be defeated and the hulk will not back down

i dont even understand how they will manage to wrap up all this in one final issue.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 21, 2007)

Really the same can be said with all crappy events. I said the same thing about House of M (which was justified because there were 3 issues with ZERO plot development), and I'm currently saying the same about Ultimate Power...and will probably say the same thing about Invasion when it comes out next year.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 21, 2007)

I find that the build up to major events are planned better than the actual events.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 21, 2007)

WWH 4 War Room
this


----------



## Havoc (Sep 21, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No it wasn't you stupid noob
> 
> The Ultimate Verse went to another universe which happened to be the Zombie-verse you idiot
> 
> Go die



I meant didn't that happen in the ult universe storyline you retard.


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

You guys are not gonna keep flaming, right? -_- *prays they don't*

That thread is too good for that kind of stuff to be allowed here.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 21, 2007)

We're not serious.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I meant didn't that happen in the ult universe storyline you retard.



Well why didn't you say that germ?



Segan said:


> You guys are not gonna keep flaming, right? -_- *prays they don't*
> 
> That thread is too good for that kind of stuff to be allowed here.



Sorry to say but WWH is made of fail that nearly rivals Civil War. It's redeeming feature is that only a few Marvel titles tie into it and it's mainly a big green thing punching everyone.


----------



## Graham Aker (Sep 22, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sorry to say but WWH is made of fail that nearly rivals Civil War. It's redeeming feature is that only a few Marvel titles tie into it and it's mainly a big green thing punching everyone.


bitch bitch bitch


its true though lol  
a pity, I still like it a teensy weensy bit better than CW.


----------



## Green Lantern (Sep 22, 2007)

Marvel has gone from fumbling the ball, to kicking own goals, to raping it's teammates in the locker room.

(And yes, the guys are joke-flaming, otherwise I would have nuked them by now.)

(Well.. they better be joke flaming... )


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 22, 2007)

Well it's not like Amazons Attack was that great


----------



## Segan (Sep 22, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sorry to say but WWH is made of fail that nearly rivals Civil War. It's redeeming feature is that only a few Marvel titles tie into it and it's mainly a big green thing punching everyone.



Like I care what you think. I like WWH so far, and that's enough. Civil War was much worse anyway...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> Like I care what you think. I like WWH so far, and that's enough. Civil War was much worse anyway...



I'm enjoying WWH so far.  But I am curious where they're going with it.

I mean, if Sentry comes and beats down Hulk, then what?  It'd end the story, true, but it wouldn't really go anywhere (and if Hulk beats down Sentry, then how are there really stories post-WWH that have Iron Man+Friends in them?).

Civil War, for all it's faults, did change things dramatically.  I don't think anyone can really argue that (and so far at least, WWH hasn't seemingly changed the status quo.  Sure there's been a truce of sorts between the Avengers Teams, but the registration act is still on the books).

At this point I'm betting Hulk manages to beat Sentry, but Sentry puts himself in a position where it's "If you want to kill Tony/Reed/BB/Stephan you have to kill me" and Hulk finds himself unable to kill the "innocent" Sentry.  Which is IMO a rather unusual take on the Hulk's character.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 22, 2007)

> Civil War, for all it's faults, did change things dramatically. I don't think anyone can really argue that (and so far at least, WWH hasn't seemingly changed the status quo. Sure there's been a truce of sorts between the Avengers Teams, but the registration act is still on the books).



QFT. It may have had its let downs, but it still changed the status quo of Marvel. At least until Invasion.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 22, 2007)

"At least until next year"


God I hate Marvel...This is just like how Decimation only affected Mutants nobody cared about...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 22, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> "At least until next year"
> 
> 
> God I hate Marvel...*This is just like how Decimation only affected Mutants nobody cared about...*


Yeah, I thought that was kinda dumb. "No more mutants" should mean NO MORE MUTANTS! That would've been an interesting read, as well as a challenge for the writing staff , but they didn't want to shoot the old cash cow.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, I thought that was kinda dumb. "No more mutants" should mean NO MORE MUTANTS! That would've been an interesting read, as well as a challenge for the writing staff , but they didn't want to shoot the old cash cow.



They couldn't let Wolverine die.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 22, 2007)

He would've survived with claws and everything. Remember he said something like "people always think that my claws have anything to do with my mutant power" or something like that. He just wouldn't have his powers: healing, hearing or smelling things better than the average human.


----------



## dark_vincent (Sep 22, 2007)

I think she said "NO MORE cannon fodder MUTANTS"


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> He would've survived with claws and everything. Remember he said something like "people always think that my claws have anything to do with my mutant power" or something like that. He just wouldn't have his powers: healing, hearing or smelling things better than the average human.



Nm, I forgot his adamantium doesn't poison him anymore.

Though he'd eventually get an infection cutting people with his claws, lol


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> He would've survived with claws and everything. Remember he said something like "people always think that my claws have anything to do with my mutant power" or something like that. He just wouldn't have his powers: healing, hearing or smelling things better than the average human.



Well, his claws are part of his mutation, they're just physical not a power.  So most mutant power suppressors (like the one SHIELD used on him) don't affect his claws.  Just like they don't turn Beast back into a normal looking human.

However "no more mutants" was different, even physically altered mutants reverted back to what they would have looked like without the X-Gene (Blob lost his weight, random-student-with-gills reverted to lungs, mutants with wings lost them, etc).


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2007)

I dont know, the story and character development in Planet Hulk was spectacular. WWH is a vengeance story, and those are never exciting. Im hoping the 3rd arc in the story reverts to the character progression we've first started with that will further define the Hulk and banner

and honestly, civil war was fantastic. I cant understand how people though it was going to end aside from the way it did. Cap was going to realize that he was fighting a losing battle, and instead of endangering people like mad villains on a rampage and putting his team mates on the line he took the wiser decision. The transition could've been done better but the way they changed the enter Marvel Earth foundation was second to none. Im just hoping the ecert invasion wont reverse all that progression =/


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2007)

I liked House of M and Civil War >_>

I am in the minority.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2007)

No, I'm with both of you. I loved Civil War and House of M. Anyone who says other wise can suck my balls is entitled to his or her own opinion.


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2007)

Havoc said:


> I liked House of M and Civil War >_>
> 
> I am in the minority.



*<3*

House of M was an exceptional story that really showed how altered earth world be both before and after and Civil war was fucking gold and they both had great character interaction and fantastic art. I've never felt so strongly about the characters, be it loving or loathing, and i'm damn sure everyone here will admit to the same. Just as the tag line stated, it was whose side you are on. 

Both stories really changed the entire marvel universe and you gotta love them for it. Flaws are understandable, but they set out to do something and they did rather well. HoM + CW = win

but yeah xmen has been shit since XD, Im hoping Messiah complex will sort that shoit out tho. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Segan (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't go offtopic....

But whatever the end of WWH may be, I'm looking forward to the story that stands behind the red-skinned Hulk...


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 23, 2007)

Segan said:


> But whatever the end of WWH may be, I'm looking forward to the story that stands behind the red-skinned Hulk...



Wait What


----------



## Segan (Sep 23, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> Wait What




Here's the article:


----------



## dark_vincent (Sep 23, 2007)

Will he remain on earth after WWH#5 ?


----------



## Segan (Sep 23, 2007)

dark_vincent said:


> Will he remain on earth after WWH#5 ?



Who is supposed to know that?


----------



## dark_vincent (Sep 23, 2007)

I dunno, maybe some author said it, I dont usualy reads those interviews

my wish is that he goes away, I cant see hulk being on earth anymore, not after all that damage he made


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm sure, he has done way more collateral damage before and he still stayed on Earth...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 24, 2007)

Declaring war on some of the Earth's most beloved super heroes and being indirectly responsible for an alien invasion, holds a little more weight than just busting up a few buildings.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 24, 2007)

> Declaring war on some of the Earth's most beloved super heroes and being indirectly responsible for an alien invasion, holds a little more weight than just busting up a few buildings.


I wouldn't say he declared war on Earth's most beloved super heroes, I'd say he declared war on the people who indirectly killed his people/Captain America/Goliath/that lady's husband.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I wouldn't say he declared war on *Earth's most beloved super heroes*, I'd say he declared war on the people who indirectly killed his people/Captain America/Goliath/that lady's husband.


I thought that my sarcasm in that statement was quite obvious. I guesse not. 

At any rate, the Illuminati got rid of him once and after this they'll "justifiably" do it again.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 24, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I thought that my sarcasm in that statement was quite obvious. I guesse not.
> 
> At any rate, the Illuminati got rid of him once and after this they'll "justifiably" do it again.


I am bad at reading internet sarcasm, especially since I've seen people make that point and be serious about it.  I think the Illuminati isn't going to do it again.  I remember Dr. Strange was asked to teleport him away and he responded "So he can come back even angrier?" or something like that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, I remember that too. But this time POTUS is involved, along with (the full co-operation of) S.H.I.E.L.D. So, If they wanted to, they could "justifiably" blast him into the sun. 

*EDIT*
POTUS stands for President of the United States. I'm ex-military, so sometimes I speak in acronyms.


----------



## Gooba (Sep 24, 2007)

I recognized that because of 

I think that what will probably happen is they will banish him to Cho's "Gamma World" or whatever he called that, since I really don't see them blasting him into the sun.  He is too big a character for that.

Then again... this "red Hulk" might actually be "really freaking sunburned Hulk"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I recognized that because of
> 
> *I think that what will probably happen is they will banish him to Cho's "Gamma World" or whatever he called* that, since I really don't see them blasting him into the sun. He is too big a character for that.


Yeah, I could see that happening, but what of the War Bound? Do you think they'll survive? I mean, they've already killed off Mike the TV and now Stoney is missing a hand...



Gooba said:


> *Then again... this "red Hulk" might actually be "really freaking sunburned Hulk"*


Yeah, that's where my whole blast him into the sun idea came from.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 24, 2007)

Gooba said:


> I wouldn't say he declared war on Earth's most beloved super heroes, I'd say he declared war on the people who indirectly killed his people/Captain America/Goliath/that lady's husband.



And that somehow justifies an Alien Invasion?

I just read WWH #4. Yeah, that's great: Heroes aren't innocent (I do like the Strange's 'wrong' happened about 15 minutes before, though). Of course, though, the Hulk is _completely_ innocent of anything he's ever done. He's so perfect in every way, he never kills anyone makes mistakes! It's amazing!

That's why this entire event absolutely blows right now. There's no parity. If you read that "Hulk Kool-Aid"-I mean, "War Room" thread, people are talking about "I love how grey everything is!" What are they talking about? This event could not be more black and white, and this issue shows it: Hulk right, Illuminati wrong. Thanks for making my decision for me. It's been hammered in my head that the Illuminati are hapless murderers, while Hulk is a completely misunderstood, innocent guy who has never hurt a soul who didn't have it coming to him.

Yeah, he's angrier than ever!... But also more thoughtful than ever. 

Ugh. Greg Pak is officially to me what Adam Beechen is to CBG. This is utter fucking shit, and I can't believe they actually approved of this at Marvel. The Zom fight was miserable (Pak couldn't even let Hirom job completely clean. THAT'S WHAT THE WARBOUND ARE THERE FOR, PAK. TO JOB. CHRIST!). And if I have to read one more garbage Warbound speech, I'm going to puke. Plus, I had nearly forgotten that Silver Surfer was somehow controlled by the stupid disks. Thanks.

And you can say what you want, but the (very) small amount of people who are in Madison Square Garden do not represent anything close to the population that agrees with the Registration Act and there are a lot more people in MarvelLand that like Tony and them for doing what they have done. If you think the majority of people see Iron Man as worse than Hulk, you're wrong. At least, they haven't heard Cho's ridiculously contrived and stupid explanation yet.

Arrgh!

*Walks off in frustration*


----------



## Gooba (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not saying the Hulk is a giant bastion of innocence and good, but that doesn't really matter.  Being a hypocrite doesn't mean you are wrong, it just means you are hypocritical.  This reminds me of Kill Bill.  This is the only version I can find, sorry it sucks.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm mostly just venting my incredible frustration at this entire crossover, you just happened to bring up one of my biggest problems with it.

I understand that _I_ know that he's not entirely innocent, but it's not because of his own past anymore. Rather, it's the actions that he's committing now (Thanks to Cho's write-off of everything else he's ever done) that makes him 'not innocent'. And even that's being portrayed in the most positive light possible. It makes me want to scream at the internet sometimes.


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2007)

@Guy: Everything is justifiable as proven by the Illuminati. No point in venting about this topic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ome thing I don't understand, and never bothered to ask until now. Since when could the (green) Hulk think up battle strategies and formulate in complete sentences? Is "HULK SMASH" a relic of the past now that he's got "smarts"?

note: Besides Planet Hulk/ WWH, the only other time I read a Hulk related comic was in a hardback collection of his early appearances, back when I was in elementary school (88 or 89-ish?).


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2007)

It appears that the Hulk got generally smarter in vol. 3. Might be a result of Banner's regular mental exercise during him being on the run, when they both Banner and the Hulk became more intertwined minds and gained some sort of unspoken understanding (and acceptance) of each other.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> It appears that the Hulk got generally smarter in vol. 3. Might be a result of Banner's regular mental exercise during him being on the run, when they both Banner and the Hulk became more intertwined minds and gained some sort of unspoken understanding (and acceptance) of each other.


Ohhhhhh... So _that's_ what the whole "Banner is me" thing was about in WWH-4?


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Ohhhhhh... So _that's_ what the whole "Banner is me" thing was about in WWH-4?



Yeah, it was revealed that the Hulk itself existed way back before the gamma exposure, basically as Banner's alter ego. But the gamma explosion caused the Hulk to manifestate physically.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 24, 2007)

Just read planet hulk (lol yeah I know i'm backwards.). Why didn't they just use the same artists for WWH, because I gotta admit, the artstyle in WWH main series doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Just read planet hulk (lol yeah I know i'm backwards.). Why didn't they just use the same artists for WWH, because I gotta admit, the artstyle in WWH main series doesn't appeal to me.



Yeah, I wondered that, too. The art was just awesome back then...the only art that appealed to me in WWH so far was the X-Men tie-in.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 24, 2007)

I would wager that JRJR is one of those guys who ALWAYS gets his stuff in on time, which did not happen in their last big crossover.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> The only art that appealed to me in WWH so far was the X-Men tie-in.



I agree.  The only real gripe I have with it, which isn't a big one at all, is that Hulk did seem too large.

Also, thinks for posting that link, I thought you may have typed the wrong thing, but there sure is a red Hulk.  I wonder where this is going to go.  (I haven't had time to read the whole article yet, if it is explained in it.)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 24, 2007)

Guy Gardner said:


> I would wager that *JRJR *is one of those guys who ALWAYS gets his stuff in on time, which did not happen in their last big crossover.


Who**?


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> I agree.  The only real gripe I have with it, which isn't a big one at all, is that Hulk did seem too large.
> 
> Also, thinks for posting that link, I thought you may have typed the wrong thing, but there sure is a red Hulk.  I wonder where this is going to go.  (I haven't had time to read the whole article yet, if it is explained in it.)



I made a mirror image out of the red half of the pic, and the result looks awesome:


And no, there was no explanation or hints as to where Hulk's path would be going after WWH. But to be honest, I'm glad that they aren't revealing anything yet. It keeps the tension up.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 24, 2007)

It looks like he is about to pop.


----------



## Segan (Sep 24, 2007)

Not for me...


----------



## Deviate (Sep 24, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Who**?



John Romita Jr.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 24, 2007)

Are there any more of the hulks adventures that's at least on par with planet hulk visually and story wise, or if not story wise at least visually? Never really been a hulk fan but after reading planet hulk, I've been converted into a fan. 

Anyone recommend any good comics series as well. I've not been able to read comics in the past due to availability, but now that I can find them (God bless the internet) wanna get caught up on some of the great reading i've been missing. Thanks for any suggestions 

I really hope they don't pull a BB when he fights the sentry. He better not go down like a punk either. I know the sentry has the power of a million exploding suns, but I doubt he'll be able to use that power or risk destroying the world. You know what'd be great if they fight and literally wipe where they're fighting off the map. Totally destroy the area. I think it's NY right (no I'm not a terrorist >_> <_<). I seem to recall alot of superheroes live in NY. So what are they gonna do when they no longer have a place to protect or call home. I think i'd be interesting.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 24, 2007)

You know this just reminded me to ask the question that has plagued me since all this had begun. A very large HOLE in this entire buisness that began with Decimation and slowly bled into everything that Marvel created.

While the heroes...are beating the shit out of each other...why aren't there any villians taking ADVANTAGE of this?


----------



## Deviate (Sep 24, 2007)

And with every major evet someone from Marvel says 'Yeah, we'll see how the villains react to 'X' event'. You're telling me Doctor Doom is too busy to see a civil war of heroes or Reed getting rapped by Hulk?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 25, 2007)

The villains are on vacation


----------



## mow (Sep 25, 2007)

Red Skull was the only one to take any form of villainly action


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 25, 2007)

Havoc said:


> The villains are on vacation


... Or they all joined the Thunderbolts.

I think Marvel is just trying to "weed" out all of the lame ass characters Ant Man before they start up with any "good versus evil" themed stories.


----------



## Segan (Sep 25, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Are there any more of the hulks adventures that's at least on par with planet hulk visually and story wise, or if not story wise at least visually? Never really been a hulk fan but after reading planet hulk, I've been converted into a fan.
> 
> Anyone recommend any good comics series as well. I've not been able to read comics in the past due to availability, but now that I can find them (God bless the internet) wanna get caught up on some of the great reading i've been missing. Thanks for any suggestions
> 
> I really hope they don't pull a BB when he fights the sentry. He better not go down like a punk either. I know the sentry has the power of a million exploding suns, but I doubt he'll be able to use that power or risk destroying the world. You know what'd be great if they fight and literally wipe where they're fighting off the map. Totally destroy the area. I think it's NY right (no I'm not a terrorist >_> <_<). I seem to recall alot of superheroes live in NY. So what are they gonna do when they no longer have a place to protect or call home. I think i'd be interesting.


The only decent arc before Planet Hulk I can remember off the top of my head is "Tempest Fugit". I think, it's in the issues before the events around House of M, consisting of five or six issues.

The whole vol.3 was quite below mediocrity for the most part, even though you get decent artwork sometimes.

The earlier volume series were better overall, I heard. Might have to do with David writing the Hulk.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 25, 2007)

Segan said:


> The only decent arc before Planet Hulk I can remember off the top of my head is "Tempest Fugit". I think, it's in the issues before the events around House of M, consisting of five or six issues.
> 
> The whole vol.3 was quite below mediocrity for the most part, even though you get decent artwork sometimes.
> 
> The earlier volume series were better overall, I heard. Might have to do with David writing the Hulk.



Thanks will give Tempest Fugit a try


----------



## Deviate (Sep 25, 2007)

Was Tempest Fugit the arc where Nightmare was fucking with Hulk's head?


----------



## Segan (Sep 25, 2007)

Deviate said:


> Was Tempest Fugit the arc where Nightmare was fucking with Hulk's head?



It seems that what happened on the island was pretty much real. And in the end, it was the Hulk who chopped Nightmare's head off.

Not that it killed him, though.


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 25, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> You know this just reminded me to ask the question that has plagued me since all this had begun. A very large HOLE in this entire buisness that began with Decimation and slowly bled into everything that Marvel created.
> 
> While the heroes...are beating the shit out of each other...why aren't there any villians taking ADVANTAGE of this?



That is the question of the day. Seriously like moe said only the Red Skull seems to have made a move during all of these events.


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 25, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> ... Or they all joined the Thunderbolts.
> 
> I think Marvel is just trying to "weed" out all of the lame ass characters Ant Man before they start up with any "good versus evil" themed stories.



Hey...The Irredeemable Ant-Man kicks ass...Pym still sucks though...


----------



## mow (Sep 25, 2007)

Was there a time when Pym didnt suck? XD


----------



## Deviate (Sep 25, 2007)

How does he suck now? He's banging Tigra...


----------



## mow (Sep 25, 2007)

well, she obviously has low standards


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 27, 2007)

How long do you think it will take before Pym starts slapping around Tigra (she would of course dodge any blow he gave her but its the thought that counts)?


----------



## Segan (Sep 27, 2007)

That doesn't really have to do anything with WWH, now does it?


----------



## mow (Sep 27, 2007)

no, but it isnt against the rules to have abit of random discussions as we wait for the new chapters =/


----------



## Segan (Sep 27, 2007)

No, it isn't, but does it have to be Pym and Tigra? :/


----------



## mow (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, that's fair enough XD

How does everyone think WWH (and the future hulk story arc) will tie in to the Secret Invasion?


----------



## Segan (Sep 27, 2007)

Probably not at all. Or it served as a distraction for some major moves for the following Secret Invasion.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think Hulk will be on Earth for that...

*Spoiler*: __ 





*The Story:* The puny humans hate the Warbound, the savage alien monsters who joined the Hulk in his quest for vengeance against the heroes of Earth. But when new horrors arise in the New Mexico desert, the puny humans might just learn that a savage alien monster or two can be pretty handy in a pinch. *What is Gammaworld?* Which deadly enemy from the Hulk's past has returned? And who here dares to learn what it is to be Warbound, in life and death, whatever may come?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 27, 2007)

> What is Gammaworld?


Gammaworld is on Earth, it is a pact of land Cho bought which kills anyone besides the Hulk (or someone on his level) who goes in.  Meaning he should be left alone but I bet Abomination or someone comes back.


----------



## Segan (Sep 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't think Hulk will be on Earth for that...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wow, a new tie-in? Or rather a post-WWH event?


----------



## Gooba (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think it is really an event, just a regular Hulk comic.


----------



## Segan (Sep 27, 2007)

It says "World Wark Hulk: Warbount", so it belongs to the event WWH. And as far as I know, the infos about Incredible Hulk 111 and 112 are still classified.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm guesseing at the end of the Warbound issue, they will all be trapped in this Gamma World, a new world filled with gamma radiation(maybe?), and the hulk will get stronger and turn red.

*EDIT*
I didn't read Gooba's first post. Ok. So, besides Gamma World being another planet/ dimension, I'm sticking to my guns.


----------



## Segan (Sep 27, 2007)

Gamma radiation is depicted as green. Why would the Hulk turn red?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> Gamma radiation is depicted as green. Why would the Hulk turn red?


I don't know Maybe he gets caught in beta radiation as well. (o.0)
*twilight zone music*

Or maybe it's a "red kryptonite" type of thing.


----------



## Segan (Sep 27, 2007)

I think, someone mentioned that Sentry would throw Hulk into the sun. And the Hulk gets sunburnt.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> I think, someone mentioned that Sentry would throw Hulk into the sun. And the Hulk gets sunburnt.


Yeah, that was me, because he looked sunburned. I full of theories. 


LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, I remember that too. But this time POTUS is involved, along with (the full co-operation of) S.H.I.E.L.D. So, If they wanted to, they could "justifiably" blast him into the sun.
> 
> *EDIT*
> POTUS stands for President of the United States. I'm ex-military, so sometimes I speak in acronyms.


 


Gooba said:


> I recognized that because of
> 
> *I think that what will probably happen is they will banish him to Cho's "Gamma World" or whatever he called* that, since I really don't see them blasting him into the sun. He is too big a character for that.


 



LIL_M0 said:


> Yeah, I could see that happening, but what of the War Bound? Do you think they'll survive? I mean, they've already killed off Mike the TV and now Stoney is missing a hand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Segan (Sep 27, 2007)

Is that so? Well, I think, there's a decent chance that it actually happens.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Or Maybe when Hulk and the Sentry finally collide, he (Sentry) explosdes one time too many. The power of a million exploding suns is solar right?


... Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Segan (Sep 27, 2007)

Heh, if Sentry actually had the power of 1 million exploding suns and uses only 1/1'000'000 percent against the Hulk, then Earth is history.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I figure that they MUST fight in space to keep from killing everyone. Hulk can breath in space. I'm not sure if The Superman rip-off Sentry can.


----------



## mow (Sep 27, 2007)

Superman rip-off Sentry can breathe in space actually. during th events that lead to the new avengers being teamed up he flew into space and ripped Carnage in half and he was on the Moon for a portion of Civil War when Iron man came and recruited him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh yeah! I forgot about that. He was "shackin up" with one of the inhumans.


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 27, 2007)

Shame they couldn't write thor into it, would love to see Sentry get taken down by the Hulk, then thor joining in. Or even better, Sentry taking down the hulk and then Thor v Sentry.
Hell throw captain Marvel into the battle too


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nah, this is too petty for Thor. He's got bigger things to worry about. 

One more thing: Mjolnir > Exploding suns


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 27, 2007)

Sentry sucks in so many ways.

The way he was introduced....the way he is maintained...his crappy evil personality...I hate his powers, I want to see him be beat, and not just psychologically...

Superman would kick his ass, and that's saying something.


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 27, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> Nah, this is too petty for Thor. He's got bigger things to worry about.
> 
> One more thing: Mjolnir > Exploding suns



1Million Exploding SUNS>>>>>>>(infinite>)>Mjolnir. Sentry is much better than Superman because he doesnt pull powers out his ass every new issue. Sentry>>>Supes


----------



## Segan (Sep 28, 2007)

You know, I think it's quite funny and interesting if Supes pulled new moves out his ass every new issue...

And 1 million exploding suns (if taken literally) is the same as 1 million (super)novas at the same time.
Such power is insanely high (possibly galaxy-level threat). And that's what makes Sentry so doubtful, because it's a hyperbole. Said, but never shown.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 28, 2007)

^ Exactly. Even in comic logic, 1 million super novas could really kill some if not all of the strongest entities of the universe. Something like that should be very far away from earth. Thank god that power lies in a retard emo.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Deviate said:


> ^ Exactly. Even in comic logic, 1 million super novas could really kill some if not all of the strongest entities of the universe. Something like that should be very far away from earth. *Thank god that power lies in a retard emo.*


He had potential to be great though... Maybe the conclusion of WWH was meant to make him interesting agan.


----------



## Deviate (Sep 28, 2007)

I feel that WWH has so far weaken his character. As has Mighty Avengers and Civil War.


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 28, 2007)

Just wanted to throw this out there, Hulk, Sentry, Superman, etc. can NOT breathe in space.  They have the ability to survive without oxygen and in a vacuum.  For them to be able to breathe, they would need some type of gas.  Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Segan (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that I think about it, you are right. Breathing in a vacuum (though the space isn't a complete vacuum is it?) is silly, when there's nothing to breathe.


----------



## AskedForIt (Oct 1, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Sentry sucks in so many ways.
> 
> The way he was introduced....the way he is maintained...his crappy evil personality...I hate his powers, I want to see him be beat, and not just psychologically...




(New to the fray)

Tell me about it. How the fuck do you get near infinite power from a variation on the Super Soldier Serum?  I mean, it's a God-damn man-made serum!

Also, if my math is correct, wasn't it said that the serum that gave Sentry his powers was 100,000 times the original SSS? If that's so, and he has "the power of 1,000,000 exploding suns", wouldn't that mean that Cap at least had the power of 1 exploding sun?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 1, 2007)

I believe the whole 1 Million expoding suns was an exaggeration, at least I hope to god.

The fact is, 616 Captain American isn't that strong, he is at peak human levels, but the boost he gets to his strength, speed, and durability isn't outside of natural human reach.

Ultimate Cap is Super Human, but 616 Cap is just the perfect soldier. It doesn't make sense for a serum based on this to give powers like the ones the Sentry has.

I appreciated the Sentry when he was more like, a loser version of Superman. Sort of an ironic spin on the whole thing. But his current incarnation is just a poor man's Superman. Marvel doesn't need a Superman, and it especially doesn't need this flacid version.

There is nothing intresting about Reynolds..his whole personality is just a huge plot-point, and he offers nothing to the Universe, he is a waste of space. He is so unintresting, that the only thing he can become now, is basically a deus ex machina that can be used to pull other characters our of a jam, so basically he is the strong guy version of Doctor Strange.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 2, 2007)

AskedForIt said:


> (New to the fray)
> 
> Tell me about it. How the fuck do you get near infinite power from a variation on the Super Soldier Serum?  I mean, it's a God-damn man-made serum!
> 
> Also, if my math is correct, wasn't it said that the serum that gave Sentry his powers was 100,000 times the original SSS? If that's so, and he has "the power of 1,000,000 exploding suns", wouldn't that mean that Cap at least had the power of 1 exploding sun?



Welcome to the forum! 

Also, Capt DOES have the power of 1 exploding sun..

IN HIS PANTS!


----------



## Segan (Oct 2, 2007)

First time I heard that Sentry got his powers from the super soldier serum...


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 2, 2007)

Supposedly he was trying to get high, so he broke into the lab and drank some chemical he found in a beaker on a table.

Seriously, crappiest origin ever.


----------



## Segan (Oct 2, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Supposedly he was trying to get high, so he broke into the lab and drank some chemical he found in a beaker on a table.
> 
> Seriously, crappiest origin ever.


0_o

No kidding?


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 2, 2007)

No kidding, that is seriously how he got his powers- he wanted to get high, so he broke into a lab, which just so happened to contain a supercharged version of the super soldier formula.

There are just so many things wrong with that origin I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Segan (Oct 2, 2007)

There should have been no problems to recreate the formula Sentry drank. Why don't we have an army of Sentries?

Oh wait, probably the lab scientists were too sloppy to record their works...and another ingenious formula that would allow the humans to conquer the universe has been lost...

What irony.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 2, 2007)

Segan said:


> There should have been no problems to recreate the formula Sentry drank. Why don't we have an army of Sentries?
> 
> Oh wait, probably the lab scientists were too sloppy to record their works...and another ingenious formula that would allow the humans to conquer the universe has been lost...
> 
> What irony.




Actually, one of the big concerns is that should someone manage to get a sample of the Sentry's blood, they would be able to do such a thing.

Heck, knowing Tony, he most likely already has started on it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 2, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Actually, one of the big concerns is that should *someone manage to get a sample of the Sentry's blood*, they would be able to do such a thing.
> 
> *Heck, knowing Tony, he most likely already has started on it*


He needing something to take the place of his "sweet, sweet alcohol".


----------



## Segan (Oct 2, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> Actually, one of the big concerns is that should someone manage to get a sample of the Sentry's blood, they would be able to do such a thing.
> 
> Heck, knowing Tony, he most likely already has started on it


He did something awfully similar and the result was disastrous.

Clone Thor anyone?

And I doubt that the scientists (including Tony and Reed) will figure out the formula by blood from the Sentry. Otherwise we would have more super soldiers than just Cap America.

Another point is, that if you can't figure out the formula, you will have no other choice but to clone in order to hope to get a similar result. And...well, past shows that it can go bad.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 2, 2007)

Tony should have an army of his own clones.

Surprised he hasn't already, since he's a dick and all.


----------



## mow (Oct 2, 2007)

multiple dicks fighting to become supreme dick.

oddly enough i'd pay to see that D=. if anything it will be more entertaining than the clone saga


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 2, 2007)

Segan said:


> There should have been no problems to recreate the formula Sentry drank. Why don't we have an army of Sentries?
> 
> Oh wait, probably the lab scientists were too sloppy to record their works...and another ingenious formula that would allow the humans to conquer the universe has been lost...
> 
> What irony.



My interpretation of the last Sentry mini was they could reproduce the formula, but they saw what happened to Sentry and they're scared to make another one of him.

Basically they don't trust anyone to have that level of power.


----------



## Segan (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that makes sense.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah...gay sense.

Oh and I hate all of you


----------



## AskedForIt (Oct 2, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> My interpretation of the last Sentry mini was they could reproduce the formula, but they saw what happened to Sentry and they're scared to make another one of him.
> 
> Basically they don't trust anyone to have that level of power.




But no baddie has attempted to get ahold of the serum yet? 
Or, you know, kidnap and coerce the creators into making a batch for them?
C'Mon!

Just so many monumental problems with the entire existence of this character. If we can easily pick up on all these holes and flaws how could the Marvel writers and editors miss them?!???!


----------



## stomponfrogs (Oct 3, 2007)

I still don't like how Black Bolt got pwned so quickly.. 

If the Hulk can survive and Black Bolt scream, how does anyone else expect to do anything?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

Narutostuffiscool said:


> *I still don't like how Black Bolt got pwned so quickly.. *
> 
> If the Hulk can survive and Black Bolt scream, how does anyone else expect to do anything?


I loved it. You know the first victim on someone hellbent on revenge always gets it the worst. I especially liked how Hulk rag dolled him in hi-def for all of New York to see.


----------



## deathgod (Oct 3, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I loved it. You know the first victim on someone hellbent on revenge always gets it the worst. I especially liked how Hulk rag dolled him in hi-def for all of New York to see.



   although it was pretty funny what the hulk did.

 I still want to see what happened during that fight. I don't think the hulk beat BB physically, or at least not on his own. I seem to remember Hiroim saying he had a plan to deal with BB and since we never got to see what exactly happened during the fight, I'm betting he used some sort of mystic arts or tech. to nullify, or reduce the impact of BB's voice.

I'm still hoping they'll show that fight sometime in the future, and hopefully they'll use the same artist that did Planet Hulk, to illustrate it. I'm really not feeling the art in WWH. Don't know why they would use such a style to represent one of the Hulk's biggest story arcs. Is the artist famous or something, like that guy who did batman's long halloween?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 3, 2007)

deathgod said:


> although it was pretty funny what the hulk did.
> 
> *I still want to see what happened during that fight. I don't think the hulk beat BB physically, or at least not on his own. I seem to remember Hiroim saying he had a plan to deal with BB* and since we never got to see what exactly happened during the fight, I'm betting he used some sort of mystic arts or tech. to nullify, or reduce the impact of BB's voice.
> 
> I'm still hoping they'll show that fight sometime in the future, and hopefully they'll use the same artist that did Planet Hulk, to illustrate it. I'm really not feeling the art in WWH. Don't know why they would use such a style to represent one of the Hulk's biggest story arcs. *Is the artist famous or something,* like that guy who did batman's long halloween?


I think the plan was to have Hulk bitch-smacked him once... 
Really, really hard. 

I don't know really much about the inner workings of comics these days. I've been off the comic scene for like 10 years, but I agree. Planet Hulk has better art and the story stayed interesting from start to finish.


----------



## AskedForIt (Oct 4, 2007)

deathgod said:


> I'm really not feeling the art in WWH. Don't know why they would use such a style to represent one of the Hulk's biggest story arcs. Is the artist famous or something, like that guy who did batman's long halloween?



Yeah, John Romita Jr. is Marvel's big gun now. He is one of my favorites, and has been since his Iron Man and Daredevil run. 

I can understand though how some might not enjoy it as much as Carlo Pagulayan's pencils.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

Cant wait for Sentry to pwn. I hate Tony Stark, he is a hheartless traitor. He even tried to harm aunt may


----------



## Segan (Oct 4, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Cant wait for Sentry to pwn. I hate Tony Stark, he is a hheartless traitor. He even tried to harm aunt may


... o_0

WHAT?

Stark never did anything to Aunt May...unless you mistook him for Kingpin, that fatass, of course.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

Didnt Tony try to trap em in his Pedo mansion when Spidey tried to sneak em out?


----------



## Segan (Oct 4, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Didnt Tony try to trap em in his Pedo mansion when Spidey tried to sneak em out?


To my knowledge Peter already got MJ and Aunt May out of Stark's zone before Stark found it out. And that's when he tried to capture him after a bit of talk. He never did anything to MJ and Aunt May themselves.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 4, 2007)

See that Segan?  THAT is why people hate Stark.  He does so much crap, that ehy just start inventing things and noone questions it.  He's totally going to be the villain in his movie right?


----------



## Segan (Oct 4, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> See that Segan?  THAT is why people hate Stark.  He does so much crap, that ehy just start inventing things and noone questions it.  He's totally going to be the villain in his movie right?


At least I know what kind of asshole he is and what kind he is not.

But I'm excited about the movie, though. Hopefully they use the same technology they used for Spidey's tours through the city's skyscrapers.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

He planned to back stab Spidey. I bet he knows how to creat an army of Spideys


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 4, 2007)

That's it, this thread officially sucks beyond all hope.

And not because it's based on the craptastic WWH.

Pyron you are filled with nothing but lies and deceit


----------



## Segan (Oct 4, 2007)

Come on, WWH wasn't that bad. I'll admit that Planet Hulk was leagues better, but still...


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

WWH was hyped too much that why it seems terrible. I hope they dont make Sentry look dumb.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 4, 2007)

WWH as an event...is like only a step above the even crappier Amazons Attack...and that isn't something to be proud of.


----------



## mow (Oct 4, 2007)

WWH doesn't suck. It's a flat out tale of revenge and revenge is always a case of black and white. It's a gigantic HULK SMASH and we all knew it was gonna be that way from the get go. Dont forget this is the 2nd in a 3 part mega storyline for the hulk. Planet Hulk started the character development, WWH is purely about the forceful vengeful nature of the hulk and im pretty sure the 3rd part will return to the exptional character development   we've seen in Planet Hulk. Let's just hope it ends well, which it probably wont seeing that the sentry is gonna be ues as  deus-ex machine =/

and lol @ sentry not looking dumb


----------



## Deviate (Oct 4, 2007)

moe said:


> and lol @ sentry not looking dumb



I did the same.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

why you lol at Sentry?


----------



## Deviate (Oct 4, 2007)

'cause Sentry is fail, thats why.

You said you didn't want them to make Sentry look dumb, when in fact he has been written very poorly since his mini


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 4, 2007)

Goku>>>>>>Sentry>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Spiderman>=Superman.
Sentry is probably one of the most interesting, emotionic, heart felt, best written characters ever created.


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2007)

on a serious note. WWH doesnt suck. sentry saving he day in one issue can go so smoothly if written right, which i think they will do since there are future arcs that will definitely be based on this. you never know, he might actually become interesting


----------



## Segan (Oct 5, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Goku>>>>>>Sentry>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Spiderman>=Superman.
> Sentry is probably one of the most interesting, emotionic, heart felt, best written characters ever created.


For God's sake, leave that topic out, and don't use those goddamn ">" signs. Even for the OBD, this kind of language completely sucks.

And it's also offtopic. Stay on topic or else I'm gonna report you. That's one of my favorite threads and I don't want you to make this a bad one by provoking with your simplistic statements.

Edit: same goes for moe... -_-


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't hate him. The Sentry is a failure... Damaged goods, but that's what he was supposed to be. All a credit to good writing.


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly, he could be so much more. I mean the emo kid thing he has going on is understandable. He's got a borderline split persona and his powers are so mind boggling he does have the right to be worried since he certainly doesn't have the ability to control it. It gives him an extraordinary human feel. But the writers seem to love to make him suck by being so one dimensional (and with an origin like that it surely isnt a surprise :rolleyes) just continue to make him this guy who whimpers in the corner when danger ensues far too much. It's like hinata being scared every moment she comes into view in naruto. 

I'm actually happy that he finally got off his potato couch bum to do something for a change, but the potential chance of him being employed as deus ex is certainly an annoying one, hopefully they';ll prove our thoughs wrong and knock off what hell of a finale for WWH, one will add alot of depth to both Hulk and Sentry

It probably will be something like the hulk will be on a position to call the shots, but the sentry will force him into a corner where the hulk has to kill him/others. An inner moral dilemma brawl will happen between Banner/Green Scar and that might lead to a new persona to be revealed; the red hulk.

When is the final issue coming out again?

gomen segan <3 i just couldnt help myself XD


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 5, 2007)

Sentry cud be written better but, he has so much potential tobe one on marvels top guns, with Spidey, Wolverine, Cap America and Cyclops. Or he could be the worst most hated alcoholic like the bogus "hero" known as TONY STARK, i sereously hope he is a skrull


----------



## mow (Oct 5, 2007)

the problem is with giving such a character sooo much power it's just borderline solve crap.  which is why the void isnt such a bad idea, although they couldve showed him the sentry as a more sever mental patient (but not bad insane as the joker). they kinda ruined it the moment they went ahead with the idea really.

and nah, they mentioned in an interview that Tony is most certainly not a skrull. Which is good, that would rob so much of his character development since the events before CW. It would be such a cheap way to fix things if he was one.

and honestly, you gotta give it to marvel writers for making us despise a charater so damn much XD.


----------



## Segan (Oct 5, 2007)

Someone like Sentry shouldn't even be hanging around on the Earth. Power of 1 million exploding suns is just overkill and on the level of Heralds, at least. He should be out in space and deal with galactical threats.

Sentry is not Superman and Marvel is not DC, where we have quite a few people that could keep up with Supes one or another way.

And in Marvel, who on Earth comes even close to Sentry's equal? Probably nobody, I guess. So far, he's only a deus-ex-machina, like other people accurately stated.


----------



## Arachnia (Oct 6, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Sentry cud be written better but, he has so much potential tobe one on marvels top guns, with Spidey, Wolverine, Cap America and Cyclops. Or he could be the worst most hated alcoholic like the bogus "hero" known as TONY STARK, i sereously hope he is a skrull



Sentry so far shows no potential to ever come near those characters, unless you are counting his hyped power level as character potential. And Tony has more character in his little finger than Sentry could ever dream of having 

And I agree with Segan, putting some1 so powerful on earth where almost no1 can come near his level is just wrong.


y u b h8ing on Stark?


----------



## Power16 (Oct 6, 2007)

Segan, has a good point if Sentry left earth and was in space he wouldnt be worried about holding back since he would be facing equals and superiors and we'd finally be seeing his strength instead of the crappy showings he is getting on Earth. Earth is on good hands and dnt think they'll be overwhelm enough to need his help(Strange is doing crappy but he still good, MM doesn't really do much and neither does Celestials if those guys are still there).

I had stop reading WWH but my hate is all gone so i've decided to accept new Hulk and finish the read but i kinda want it to end in a strange manner not with Sentry.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 6, 2007)

Arachnia said:


> Sentry so far shows no potential to ever come near those characters, unless you are counting his hyped power level as character potential. And Tony has more character in his little finger than Sentry could ever dream of having
> 
> And I agree with Segan, putting some1 so powerful on earth where almost no1 can come near his level is just wrong.
> 
> ...



Stark betrayed my god.....Spiderman


----------



## Segan (Oct 6, 2007)

Actually, it was the other way around.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 6, 2007)

Stark was plotting first.


----------



## Segan (Oct 6, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Stark was plotting first.


Of course he was. But it doesn't change the fact that it was Spidey who technically betrayed Stark.


----------



## deathgod (Oct 6, 2007)

On topic I wished they'd kept miek as that little bug instead of having him evolve into this big ugly bug. I no it's to keep with his character, but I miss the little guy.

As for Sentry, having soooo much power is just rediculous. I'm sure if he were to 'explode', he'd wipe out several galaxies or universes whichever is bigger. I don't even think galactus has that much power.

If Sentry and Hulk fight, it'd be interesting. Sentry's definitely stronger, but Hulk is smarter. He'll find a way to win....I hope.

I wonder if Hulk's gonna be banished to the negative zone when all is said and done.


----------



## mow (Oct 6, 2007)

well, so far we know the hulk loses (Gamma corp files). also, there was a brand new comic slated for future release that has something about the gamma zone, the area which Cho has bought and created to allow the hulk to only enter/exit from. so it's very possible he will decide to reside there. 

but then we have the red hulk thing going on, so the above might possibly be a load of gigantic bollocks XD


----------



## Gooba (Oct 6, 2007)

Maybe the Gamma World makes him into the Red Hulk because he just absorbs all the radiation there and powers up more than he can handle?


----------



## mow (Oct 6, 2007)

well, so far I really hope for my  scenario to work. Sentry not going all out, but placing hulk in a  position where to be the ultimate victor he must take a human life. The twist here would be that Banner would have no problem with that, but the hulk actually does. Cue inner turmoil/confrontation leading to a new (or old) person of the hulk to emerge and take dominance.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sentry can't leave earth because void won't leave earth.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 7, 2007)

Is Void still inside Robert? I could'a sworn his imprisoned him in the Antartic or somewhere.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 7, 2007)

Void is in the sun.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 7, 2007)

good thing he has spf ^ 645720597234590875903486734086734059475034957304957340975 on or he might get sun cancer


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 7, 2007)

Sentry and Hulk are going to talk for 13 pages. It's the way of all Marvel "big fights" lately.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 7, 2007)

Aren't the Sentry's powers based on sunlight anyways? Maybe this is just some insane psychic suggestion, in order to keep him from going apeshit insane and flying out of reach from the suns rays, since despite what many sci-fi movies show us, Space is mostly pitch-black.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 7, 2007)

so when does wwh 5 come out?


----------



## Segan (Oct 8, 2007)

November, I think.


----------



## AskedForIt (Oct 8, 2007)

From what I've seen, Halloween is the street date.


----------



## BouYiaka (Oct 8, 2007)

I really hate world war hulk.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think I finally understand why Marvel killed Captain America. It was to eliminate the one force that can take down Hulk and thus pave the way for this storyline.
Paprika


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> I think I finally understand why Marvel killed Captain America. It was to eliminate the one force that can take down Hulk and thus pave the way for this storyline.
> Paprika


That's old...so damn old.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 9, 2007)

Segan said:


> That's old...so damn old.



What's old?


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

hcheng02 said:


> What's old?


Hulk jobbing to Cap.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah that came up around the begining of the Summer when it was shown (or should I say not shown?) that Hulk took down Black Bolt.


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

Tony stated that a part of the moon was busted out during the fight with Blackbolt, so I don't think Blackbolt jobbed to Hulk.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Oct 9, 2007)

Black Bolt losing to Hulk means that Black Bolt jobbed to Hulk. 

Don't get me wrong, I like the Hulk. I think it's fair that he could beat Tony, most of the Avengers, and some of the X-men, but Black freaking Bolt? His voice is supposed to be comparable to the ultimate nullifier, isn't it? I'd definitely consider this as jobbing.

I guess it's no big deal, though. Pretty much everyone jobs in Marvel at some point (except Caps and Sentry, as far as I know)


----------



## Arishem (Oct 9, 2007)

Segan said:


> Tony stated that a part of the moon was busted out during the fight with Blackbolt, so I don't think Blackbolt jobbed to Hulk.


Yeah, he said that Blackbolt's voice knocked a chunk of the moon as large as Rhode Island into space.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

stomponfrogs said:


> Black Bolt losing to Hulk means that Black Bolt jobbed to Hulk.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the Hulk. I think it's fair that he could beat Tony, most of the Avengers, and some of the X-men, but Black freaking Bolt? His voice is supposed to be comparable to the ultimate nullifier, isn't it? I'd definitely consider this as jobbing.
> 
> *I guess it's no big deal, though. Pretty much everyone jobs in Marvel at some point (except Caps and Sentry, as far as I know)*


The (Ennis) Punisher jobs for no one... 

As for the Black Bolt, I said it once. Why not say it again. 
"the first victim on someone hellbent on revenge always gets it the worst. I especially liked how Hulk rag dolled him in hi-def for all of New York to see. "


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks like I'm the only one who believes that Hulk actually powered up enough to beat the likes of Blackbolt and Zom-ed Strange.

Oh, no matter what, I believe in the Hulk.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Looks like I'm the only one who believes that Hulk actually powered up enough to beat the likes of Blackbolt and Zom-ed Strange.*
> 
> Oh, no matter what, I believe in the Hulk.


You're not the only one.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 9, 2007)

The thing people tend to forget is they planned where and how to fight.

This wasn't "The Hulk vs. BB on a random uninhabited planet" this was a fight taking place one Hulk-powered loogie away from the Inhuman's city.

Blackbolt could fight with his strength and speed but it's not like he can pull out planet-destroying voice usage without killing his people.

This was a planned encounter, not "jobbing"

If it were Hulk vs. Blackbolt on Unnamed_Planet_X it may have been a different story.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 9, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> The thing people tend to forget is they planned where and how to fight.
> 
> This wasn't "The Hulk vs. BB on a random uninhabited planet" this was a fight taking place one Hulk-powered loogie away from the Inhuman's city.
> 
> ...


If someone killed my girlfriend and unborn child I would be FUCKING PISSED upset. This worked in the Hulks favor with the whole "you won't like me when I'm angry" thing on the moon, and it would work anywhere else. Black Bolt was the FIRST victim of Hulks rage. I'm surprised that he (and the writers) didn't kill him.


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

Which writer would be so stupid to kill Blackbolt?

But then again, Cap was killed off, too.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Oct 9, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> The thing people tend to forget is they planned where and how to fight.
> 
> This wasn't "The Hulk vs. BB on a random uninhabited planet" this was a fight taking place one Hulk-powered loogie away from the Inhuman's city.
> 
> ...



True, I don't know why that didn't cross my mind. Without full access to Black Bolt's voice, I'd give it to the Hulk easy.. Though I still hate the idea of them making him into a chump in the end..


----------



## deathgod (Oct 9, 2007)

I still think BB lost due to help from Hiriom. If Hiriom hadn't stated that he had a plan to deal with BB then there would be no doubts in my mind that the Hulk clobbered him, based on what we've seen (or haven't seen). Also wasn't Medusa there with BB, and I doubt the Inhumans would just let their leader get beaten to a pulp. I think the Warbound threatened to kill the Inhumans or destroy their home, and hence BB maned up and took the beating from Hulk in order to protect his people.

No doubt the Hulk's freakin strong but when a guy who's whisper tears the flesh from your skin, you probably need a little help to beat him (or a massive power up)

Off-topic has there been any news on where Silent war fits in, and is there gonna be a follow up to it?


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

Either it happens before or after WWH. If Silent War was directly or indirectly tied to Civil War, then it must have been before WWH.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 9, 2007)

Am i the only one who believe's in the Hulks strenght. Hulk has always been stronger than Blackbolt,  so it was no suprise when Hulk beat him. And since when has BB voice been compared to the ultimate nullifier?


----------



## Segan (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok, the Ultimate Nullifier was an exaggeration, but Blackbolt has been usually superior to Hulk. A single whisper was all that it took to defeat the Hulk back then in earlier days.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 9, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Off-topic has there been any news on where Silent war fits in, and is there gonna be a follow up to it?



It was before WWH, one of the people speaking out for the Hulk mentioned Black Bolt/the Inhumans killing their husband (Wife?  Relation?  Don't remember) and showed images that seem to be from Silent War #1.

There's going to be a follow up at some point.


----------



## deathgod (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks for the info evilmoogle, now I'm more curious than ever about what happened after silent war


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 9, 2007)

It wasn't Black Bolt it was a Skrull!!


----------



## Segan (Oct 10, 2007)

So a Skrull could imitate Blackbolt's power?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 10, 2007)

Segan said:


> So a Skrull could imitate Blackbolt's power?


Man, WarSkrulls can do anything... ANYTHING!


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 10, 2007)

If you read Avengers: Illuminati, than yeah, you are lead to believe that the Skrulls could imitate Black Bolts power. Hell the only hero who wasn't possibly tapped by the Skrulls was Tony, since they thought he was worthless.

And this is why the Initiative, not the New Avengers, will succeed during the Invasion


----------



## AskedForIt (Oct 14, 2007)

So......

Being that this is Marvel, and the number one rule in Marvel-land is noone stays dead....

I say, in two years it's revealed that Caiera lived and there will be the Holku baby.


----------



## Segan (Oct 14, 2007)

We saw Caiera die through biting the dust....literally. And besides, Jarella didn't come back from the dead, either.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 14, 2007)

OLDSTRONG LIVES!!!!... in the hearts of others...


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2007)

Isn't there a What If? story being made where it shows what if Caiera survived and the Hulk had died (don't ask me how the fuck that would have happened)?

There is also a story where the Hulk goes to the right planet, and lives out the rest of his days in pure and unadulterated happiness (Illumanati=Good), and also what would happen if Bruce Banner had landed on Sakaar and not Hulk, (Bruce=Dead).


----------



## Segan (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow! I'm definitely going to get that!


----------



## Gooba (Oct 14, 2007)

Notice the KOed Sentry hanging in the background?  Impressive.


----------



## AskedForIt (Oct 14, 2007)

Jarella wasn't pregnant, nor was she really superhuman.
I was really surprised Caiera died, considering she could "harden" herself. 
She also went toe-to-toe with the Hulk.
Plus, it's Marvel, they'll come up with some cornball plot twist or retcon to bring her back, most likely as a villain. 
She'll be angered that Hulk left her in space or whatever.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 14, 2007)

Segan why cant i get my WWH fix anymore?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Segan why cant i get my WWH fix anymore?


I asked him that earlier today. Apparently, some FREAKING DOUCHEBAG upstanding citizen reported his links and got them deleted.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow that seriously sucks.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 14, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I asked him that earlier today. Apparently, some FREAKING DOUCHEBAG upstanding citizen reported his links and got them deleted.



Not what happened

I told him the links were down and he took them all off

He is reuploading...

Dont call me a douchebag unless you know the facts... BITCH


----------



## mow (Oct 14, 2007)

What if? tony just asked hulk nicely if fancied leaving earth and al the crap it causes him. 

The art for the What IF? hulk is fantastic.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> Not what happened
> 
> I told him the links were down and he took them all off
> 
> ...


Ok, first of all: If my comment made you feel like a freaking douche bag, it's on you. I never even made reference of you or your screen name. I could respond by calling you a pathetic little bitch... but that's petty. 

Second: I pm'd segan sometime this morning about the links and he told me someone reported his links were sharing copywritten materials, so they got pulled from the sharing sites. He'll reload them but it'll take some time.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2007)

Truth is, you're both bitches, and I'm having sex with both your mothers at the same time, because your mothers are both hot, and apperently easy.

Yes..


Is it me, or WWH would have been better if Caiera DID survive and Hulk died?

I mean, you could still have the "ZOMG HULK IS A SAINT, WE SHOULD PRAISE HIM!!!!" story angle, but this time all the heroes could fight back, because who the fuck cares about Caiera?

Also from the pics, it looks like she would have held a more large scale attack (You know...actually make good on the "World War" in the title?), and showed no mercy to these people she doesn't know personally, unlike the Hulk, who despite all his bluster and barking, really has done virtually no damage to the MU Cast.

WWH could have been bigger, and the storyline could have been about the people who caused Hulks "death" getting there asses handed to them, while the people who weren't invovled try to convince Caiera that the Hulk wouldn't want Earth destroyed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 14, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Truth is, you're both bitches, and I'm having sex with both your mothers at the same time, because your mothers are both hot, and apperently easy.
> 
> Yes..
> 
> ...


If that happenned could it really be called "World War Hulk"? It be not more than an invasion. Like every invaders of the Marvel Universe, there's two choices: 

95% defeat, the 5% will eventually return so we can sell more books
Convert them to good guys so we can sell some more books. 



NeoDMC said:


> Also from the pics, it looks like she would have held a more large scale attack (You know...actually make good on the "World War" in the title?), and showed no mercy to these people she doesn't know personally, unlike the Hulk, who despite all his bluster and barking, really has done virtually no damage to the MU Cast.


Yes, the pics look promising. Then again, there hasn't been a "What If..." story that has failed to deliver the goods. 



NeoDMC said:


> WWH could have been bigger, and the storyline could have been about the people who caused Hulks "death" getting there asses handed to them, while the people who weren't invovled try to convince Caiera that the Hulk wouldn't want Earth destroyed.


Oh man! You should be a part of Marvel's creative developmen team. That plot waaaay better than the one they have going now. //sarcasm//


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 14, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> If that happenned could it really be called "World War Hulk"? It be not more than an invasion. Like every invaders of the Marvel Universe, there's two choices:
> 
> 95% defeat, the 5% will eventually return so we can sell more books
> Convert them to good guys so we can sell some more books.
> Yes, the pics look promising. Then again, there hasn't been a "What If..." story that has failed to deliver the goods.



1) Yes it would still be called World War Hulk, because the storyline would still involve the Hulk. Marvel isn't really picky about what they name their books, which is why Captain America is still called Captain America even though he's been dead for months.

2) What's your point? You act like anything else could come from such a storyline. It doesn't matter what the outcome is, so long as it's a good storyline. You think a good storyline like Sinestro Corps is going to end differently?



> Oh man! You should be a part of Marvel's creative developmen team. That plot (would be) waaaay better than the one they have going now. //sarcasm//



Really a dog pissing on a pile of it's own shit is a better plot than WWH. Like most Marvel events, they don't take into consideration how every facet of the universe would be affected. They shouldn't have advertised it as something else if they planned for it just to be a Hulk/Avengers crossover. The X-Men parts are outside of current canon, and everything else is just unintresting.

Look what I was trying to point out, would have made Hulks Return on the level of The Return of Superman, with Caiera taking on the role of Mongul or some such.

Marvel grows the balls to destroy New York City....

And M0 you ain't my friend anymore...hurt my feelings...I would make a better writer than Greg Pak cuz I'm not a fanboi...


----------



## Segan (Oct 15, 2007)

For information: I will reupload the WWH links (and maybe the PH links, too) over the course of this week. But there's little time besides working and learning, so please have patience.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 16, 2007)

Tone down the insults guys.


----------



## Segan (Oct 16, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Green Lantern said:


> Tone *up* the insults guys.






Just messing with ya, radish. 

@Topic: It's understandable that Marvel won't do any substantial damages to the Marvel casts, since WWH was clearly not meant to portray the Hulk as a killer.

Not that I would mind it. I always knew that the Hulk was a good boy in his heart. Just a bit angry, but still good.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 16, 2007)

hulk should start cannibalizing his defeated enemies


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> hulk should start cannibalizing his defeated enemies


I know Ultimate Hulk DEFINATELY would have. 

Which makes me wonder... Why didn't they shoot him into space instead?


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 16, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I know Ultimate Hulk DEFINATELY would have.
> 
> Which makes me wonder... Why didn't they shoot him into space instead?



Because the Ultimates aren't retarted.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 16, 2007)

*WTF?*


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 16, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> *WTF?*



Now I know what the Hulk looks like when he is all "juiced" up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm, apparently "Incredible Hulk" is going to be renamed in January.

They're starting a new comic "Hulk #1" and renaming Incredible to "Incredible XXXX" (not actual title).

So apparently there's going to be a new "Hulk"?


----------



## Segan (Oct 17, 2007)

That's some cool look there... 



EvilMoogle said:


> Hmm, apparently "Incredible Hulk" is going to be renamed in January.
> 
> They're starting a new comic "Hulk #1" and renaming Incredible to "Incredible XXXX" (not actual title).
> 
> So apparently there's going to be a new "Hulk"?


Makes no sense...

Does that mean, the prefix "Incredible" will be used for someone other than the Hulk?


----------



## The Rook (Oct 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> That's some cool look there...
> 
> Makes no sense...
> 
> Does that mean, the prefix "Incredible" will be used for someone other than the Hulk?


I think the Hulk is going to be renamed; and someone else will transform into a "Hulk"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> That's some cool look there...
> 
> Makes no sense...
> 
> Does that mean, the prefix "Incredible" will be used for someone other than the Hulk?



Well, they're keeping the numbering on the new "Incredible" series which implies someone else is taking the Hulk's role (rather there will be a continuous plot).

Not merely they want to use "The Incredible Aardvark-boy" or what-have-you.

Hulk's still going to be around though, he's getting a new book.

I would assume this means the "Red Hulk" is not Bruce Banner.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Oct 17, 2007)

Maybe it will be "The Incredible Bruce Banner"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 17, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Maybe it will be "The Incredible Bruce Banner"



Actually that is a possibility.

Since we're finding out in WWH that apparently Hulk is a "good guy", maybe Bruce has been the "bad guy" for all these years...


----------



## icemaster143 (Oct 17, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> *WTF?*



Wow he looks pumped!!

Makes you think who would be stupid enough to make him angry now.


----------



## mow (Oct 17, 2007)

theory:

Sentry fights green scar; places himself in a position where Green scar MUST kill Sentry to win. Green scar stops and decides he wont but Banner pushes for killing everyone ( this should add a nice twist; hulk = good guy; banner = bad guy as EvilMoogle pointed out). this will lead to interal struggle for dominance; all to which the new hulk persona (let's call him "Vengeful Hulk" ) appears and tries to take over both Banner and Green Scar. Sentry captialise on the opportunity, smacks Green Scar with the power of a million exploding suns resulting in so much energy it actually separates Green Scar and  Banner+Vengeful Hulk

very out there, but i cant think of any other way this will get down. and oh; the art for The Hulk #1 is horrible. ew.


----------



## Segan (Oct 17, 2007)

What are you talking about...the art is awesome.


----------



## mow (Oct 17, 2007)

it's the style i dislike the most. I'd give anything to have Steve McNiven be the penciler for the hulk at some point


----------



## Segan (Oct 17, 2007)

Regardless, the style is cool. 

And I was thinking, could Marvel be planning what they did with Spiderman? More than one continuing series for the same character?


----------



## mow (Oct 17, 2007)

different mug of tea and what not XD

and about that point. Seems like it, i recall reading in marvel (or some other comic site) an interview with the writers of the hulk; they mentioned that the next arc  is so vast and moves in different directions that the need for two creative teams and two different continuing series to discuss them. One apparently being a direct follow up to the events f Planet hulk and WWH while the other will be a spin off or something along those lines. I'll try to find that link again.


----------



## Segan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, I think I read that link. Was in the Marvel discussion thread a while back...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 17, 2007)

Juggernaut said:


> *WTF?*



So thats who found my ultrariods......


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 17, 2007)

I've thought of a brilliant way to end WWH.

Bet you don't know what it is.


----------



## mow (Oct 17, 2007)

do share =]

and when is the WWH #5 coming ooooout? im tired of this wait >_<


----------



## Segan (Oct 17, 2007)

November. Hope it's hella big.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 17, 2007)

> do share =]



See my sig.


----------



## mow (Oct 17, 2007)

*has sigs/ disabled*

EDIT: touche XD


----------



## deathgod (Oct 18, 2007)

Just read Mighty Avengers #5 and if that's any indication, then 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hulk has nothing to worry about from Sentry. I mean the guy just witnessed his wife beaten to death, and still gets his ass kicked from Ultron. Whatever happened to that power of a million exploding suns thing. Hulk will beat his ass like he owes him money


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 18, 2007)

*agrees with deathgod*


----------



## Gooba (Oct 18, 2007)

That is looking more and more like a huge hyperbole.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 18, 2007)

The Sentry is a pussy...really anyone could beat him. Half the time he doesn't fight anyway, and the other half he gets put out by his own pussified psyche.

Really during his intro-series, his duress was intresting, something that kept him from becoming too powerful, but now he is a joke. I doubt his creators planned for this character to be sidelined this much by his (seemingly) single weakness.

It would be like giving every character in DC a kryptonite ring.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 19, 2007)

Sentry is not a pussy...he not


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 19, 2007)

Pyron700 said:


> Sentry is not a pussy...he not



He isnt

He is a ultra pussy


----------



## Segan (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, Sentry just seems to be the unlucky guy with no decent writer on his side...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Heroes for Hire tie-in*

Man, what's up with Humbug? Just when I thought, "He's finally more than just comic relief." He betrays the team, (ok, Palladin has done that twice already) but to top it all off, now he's a Brood/Meik hybrid. Come on man...

Ok, I can see why he got rid of Tarantula. She basically nothing but a murderer using the title of "hero" to justify killing and Colleen... Man, fuck Colleen. She tried pulling some "I am Spartacus" crap and thought since Humbug had a crush on her that would be her saving grace. I lol'd hard when she got sent to the pain maggots as well.


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, about the gals . . .


*Spoiler*: __ 



You should check Leonard Kirk's blog. At the very least, Tarantula and Colleen won't have miserable deaths. And, judging from the HfH 15 preview, it looks like Shang is about to do something drastic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 19, 2007)

Reps. I had never known about this blog before. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



But they DESERVE to die miserably. I think since Humbug is part of the hive-mind, the walking bug-mask may actually him. 

As for Shang Chi... Noes!!! 



Man, I feel sorry for characters like Humbug and Ultimate Nightcrawler. All they ever wanted was just to feel like they belong.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 21, 2007)

wwh is were the monies at. Nobody really cares about ph anymore.

and could you post it some where other then the battledome from which i am currently banned


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> wwh is were the monies at. Nobody really cares about ph anymore.
> 
> and could you post it some where other then the battledome from which i am currently banned


It's in the outskirts trading post, not OBD. I don't see why you would be banned there...

Edit: And for some reason, your rep-function doesn't appear to be there...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 21, 2007)

wtf :sad

something is wrong


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> wtf :sad
> 
> something is wrong


What? That my links are in the Outskirt Trading Post or that I can't rep you?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 21, 2007)

both

Haterade is advocating me


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2007)

Plead your case to the court (mods). You shouldn't be banned from the Trading Post when you were banned because of the OBD rules.

If your doings in the OBD are the reason, that is.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> *wwh is were the monies at. Nobody really cares about ph anymore.*
> 
> and could you post it some where other then the battledome from which i am currently banned


You're kidding right? PLanet Hulk was epic. The story made me actually like the Hulk. At first I only thought of him being nothing more than a big green retard. 

@segan: What the heck is that little metal dragon looking thing in your avatar and sig?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 21, 2007)

Planet Hulk was a lot more better than WWH as much as I wanted to see a lot of Hulk SMASHING Revenge.....its an extremely dissapointing summer arc.  Nothing happenned that is worth talking about tbh........maybe when the last issue comes out it would be good...........otherwise this arc is easily forgettable considering we didnt see Hulk vs Blackbolt (only saw the END of Blackbolt) Hulk vs Ironman was like 3 pages of Iron Man flying (Strange and Hulk was like 2 fucking pages of fight!! and FF4 vs Hulk was preety good but not worthy of praise. 

TBH Im only anticipating the last one because Sentry is the most powerful human being APPARENTLY  and so far nobody has dented Hulk so far.  

On the OTHERHAND Planet Hulk was indeeed epic.  the story was done well, the writing was great and you really just wanted to see how Hulk was going to handle A) Going up against a whole planet's army B) If he was going to stay on the Planet or Return to Earth C) Wether or not Banner was going to be at ease with letting Hulk take over permanently

What can you really say about WWH other than who is going to win Sentry or Hulk and what happens to Hulk afterwards because obviously there has to be some kind of cliffhanger in the end


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> @segan: What the heck is that little metal dragon looking thing in your avatar and sig?


It's Guts gone berserk. From the manga called "Berserk".

And it's true, PH was leagues better than WWH is right now. And to make matters worse, they had to use such a boring art for such an epic theme....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

Segan said:


> It's Guts gone berserk. From the manga called "Berserk".
> 
> And it's true, PH was leagues better than WWH is right now. And to make matters worse, they had to use such a boring art for such an epic theme....


I remember my old roomate used to love Berserk. I thought Guts was a dude (human) though, with a big sword though. He becomes a dragon later on?


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I remember my old roomate used to love Berserk. I thought Guts was a dude (human) though, with a big sword though. He becomes a dragon later on?


*rofl*

That's not a dragon.


----------



## deathgod (Oct 21, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I remember my old roomate used to love Berserk. I thought Guts was a dude (human) though, with a big sword though. He becomes a dragon later on?



That's a pic of his armour, I forgot what it's called (beserk armour?). It kinda makes him look like a black fox/wolf when he has it on.

Yeah WWH was garbage. The only good parts about it IMO, were the X-Men tie in's. I was hoping Marvel would balls up and do what they did with New X-Men and have a bunch of superheros get killed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2007)

deathgod said:


> *That's a pic of his armour, I forgot what it's called (beserk armour?). It kinda makes him look like a black fox/wolf when he has it on.*
> 
> Yeah WWH was garbage. The only good parts about it IMO, were the X-Men tie in's. I was hoping Marvel would balls up and do what they did with New X-Men and have a bunch of superheros get killed.


Oh, it's armour. I just looked it up. Thanks. 

On Topic: I found magaupload links for Planet Hulk. I'll give them to you when I find them all.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2007)

Sentry is not weak. I'm still holding out for him because I know he'll come back and beat everyone down


----------



## mow (Oct 22, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sentry is not weak. I'm still holding out for him because I know he'll come back and beat everyone down



i.e. deus ex machina?


----------



## Segan (Oct 22, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Sentry is not weak. I'm still holding out for him because I know he'll come back and beat everyone down


Of course. That's what Deus Ex Machinas are for...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 22, 2007)

im hoping all goes acording to plan and the hulktards have there day in the sun... or 1million suns...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> im hoping all goes acording to plan and the hulktards have there day in the sun... or 1million suns...


I lol'd hard.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 22, 2007)

You mean 1 million *EXPLODING *suns.

Well since Dr. Strange has been raped already, The Sentry is the only one who could be the deus ex machina to end this crappy event.

Of course this is running on the theory that Hulk is going to be beaten...


----------



## Segan (Oct 22, 2007)

From the looks of the promo art, yes, the Hulk will be defeated.


----------



## mow (Oct 22, 2007)

^ new promo pics? post please

*which tie in was your fav btw guys*? Mine was definitely Ghost Rider. The very end when Reed asks Strange if GR has the power to defeat the hulk which he responds yes, only to have the rider drive off and reed yelling  didnt he stop him!. for which Strange says: the rider only punishes the souls of the guilty, and in this case, it is us.

or something along those lines, but damn ,that was just great writing


----------



## deathgod (Oct 22, 2007)

moe said:


> ^ new promo pics? post please
> 
> *which tie in was your fav btw guys*? Mine was definitely Ghost Rider. The very end when Reed asks Strange if GR has the power to defeat the hulk which he responds yes, only to have the rider drive off and reed yelling  didnt he stop him!. for which Strange says: the rider only punishes the souls of the guilty, and in this case, it is us.
> 
> or something along those lines, but damn ,that was just great writing



I totally agree

I liked the X-men tie's because they actually showed Hulk fighting, and the art was good.


----------



## Segan (Oct 22, 2007)

moe said:


> ^ new promo pics? post please


It was the preview to WWH 5. Appeared quite a while ago.Why couldn't they draw WWH like this....?

And the X-Men tie-in was the most decent one. Followed by Ghost Rider. Avengers, Heroes for Hire, Ant-Man weren't so good.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 22, 2007)

moe said:


> ^ new promo pics? post please
> 
> *which tie in was your fav btw guys*? Mine was definitely Ghost Rider. The very end when Reed asks Strange if GR has the power to defeat the hulk which he responds yes, only to have the rider drive off and reed yelling  didnt he stop him!. for which Strange says: the rider only punishes the souls of the guilty, and in this case, it is us.
> 
> or something along those lines, but damn ,that was just great writing


i have to go with the X-Men, because they actually showed the fighting. I was cracking up when they all got owned.

But the Ghost Rider ending was cooler.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 22, 2007)

I would also go with the X-Men tie in.  Can you guess why?


But seriously I liked the X-Men tie in sense issue one and two, even though I thought that was all Cain was going to do.  But issue 3 made it so much better for me.


----------



## mow (Oct 22, 2007)

oh look, it's the juggern....

*HULK SMASH*

bitch 

but i have to agree, in terms of delivering the fighting go-loco they promised the x-men tie in certainly rocked, and yeah segan, if the art for wwh was like that preview...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2007)

moe said:


> i.e. deus ex machina?





Segan said:


> Of course. That's what Deus Ex Machinas are for...





Gecko4lif said:


> im hoping all goes acording to plan and the hulktards have there day in the sun... or 1million suns...



Yeah keep talking trash, I know Sentry is strong enough


----------



## Segan (Oct 23, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah keep talking trash, I know Sentry is strong enough


He may be strong enough to defeat WWH, but afterwards he will be downplayed like always.


----------



## mow (Oct 23, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Yeah keep talking trash, I know Sentry is strong enough



ofcourse he's strong enough. He's got the bleeding power of 1 million exploding suns. Which goes to show how fucking moronic it is to keep such a power house  as an earth based hero instead out in the cosmos. Face it, Sentry writers had a illion chances to improve upon the character, but failed doing so and now he's left as last chance to save the world in what is bound to be (and god im hoping not) the most arse gravy finale to an arc in recent memory.

he is strong, but he has the character depth and development of a baked potato.


----------



## Segan (Oct 23, 2007)

Problem is, the writers obviously intended to make a deep character when they made a drunken bum suddenly a powerful man. You know, inner struggle and all psychological stuff.

Too bad that a potential galaxy-level threat isn't the best base to write a character study, cause this has nothing to do with power.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 23, 2007)

Segan said:


> He may be strong enough to defeat WWH, but afterwards he will be downplayed like always.



We only downplay hype

When he has a good showing we will acknowledge him as strong


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 23, 2007)

Doesn't help that he is usually fighting scrubs, I mean yeah he took out Carnage...but so can Spidey on a weekend.

He was getting his ass beat by FemUltron in Mighty Avengers...of course we're talking about Ultron, but still.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ Is this the same Ultron with Adamantium covering, the same one who PWNED all the Avengers including Thor?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Doesn't help that he is usually fighting scrubs, I mean yeah he took out Carnage...but so can Spidey on a weekend.
> 
> He was getting his ass beat by FemUltron in Mighty Avengers...of course we're talking about Ultron, but still.


FemUltron also took out Ironman in like 5 seconds.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm serious, Sentry and Hulk are gonna sit down and talk it out about their dead wives and stuff. The ending is gonna be WEAK.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 23, 2007)

Preview of WWH 5


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

If you look really close, you can actually see a sun explode as the Hulk cracks the Sentry's jaw.


----------



## mow (Oct 23, 2007)

^ 999,999 to go!


----------



## deathgod (Oct 23, 2007)

I see they're still using the same art style *yawns*. Honestly I'm only reading it at this point just to see what happens at the end, and it's not one of those "I can't wait to see the ending" type vibe, it's one of those "well, I've read it this far, might as well keep going"

I just hope SF4 doesn't burn me the same way, shoryuken


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 23, 2007)

moe said:


> ^ 999,999 to go!


hahahahaha


deathgod said:


> I see they're still using the same art style *yawns*. Honestly I'm only reading it at this point just to see what happens at the end, and it's not one of those "I can't wait to see the ending" type vibe, it's one of those "well, I've read it this far, might as well keep going"


I think that's what everyone is thinks at this point. 


deathgod said:


> I just hope SF4 doesn't burn me the same way, shoryuken


 Ken > Ryu "Shoooooorruyken!"


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 24, 2007)

Meh.


Another building gets destroyed. It's more like Madison Square Gardens War Hulk than World War Hulk. Lamesauce.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a feeling Sentry isn't going to live up to his title.  It seems that Mighty Avengers has paved the way for that.


----------



## Deviate (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmm, I found a use for Sentry. How about Galactus eats the Sentry and ends Galactus' hunger forever? I figure that a million exploding suns should give more energy to Galactus than that any planet could offer.


----------



## Segan (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, the preview pages look promising...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2007)

The What If book was pretty good. It remended me of why I used to like The Warbound so much.


----------



## Segan (Oct 24, 2007)

Wait, it's out already?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> Wait, it's out already?


Yes! 
Vengance of the Oldstrong > *ALL*


----------



## Segan (Oct 24, 2007)

I think, What if stories are better because they are not restricted to mainstream continuity and thus have more freedom to carry out good plots.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> I think, What if stories are better because they are not restricted to mainstream continuity and thus have more freedom to carry out good plots.


Yeah. It's like the writer are given a canon starting point and just go all out. Did I mention that Caiera the Oldstrong > All? Well... She is. 


*Spoiler*: _This pic was great..._


----------



## EvilMoogle (Oct 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> I think, What if stories are better because they are not restricted to mainstream continuity and thus have more freedom to carry out good plots.



The "What If" stories don't have to play nice with other books, that gives them more freedom to do big things quickly.

If I were writing "Mighty Avengers" and wanted to have Sentry punch Ultron clean into the core of the Earth causing a volcanic eruption in New York it may look cool.

But Daredevil and all the other books that would have to address why there's a #@$@ing volcano in the middle of New York would be annoyed with me.

So I either couldn't do that, or I'd have to find a way to return to status-quo quickly.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 24, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> The "What If" stories don't have to play nice with other books, that gives them more freedom to do big things quickly.
> 
> If I were writing "Mighty Avengers" and wanted to have Sentry punch Ultron clean into the core of the Earth causing a volcanic eruption in New York it may look cool.
> 
> ...






It would be worth it to have Sentry finally show some power though.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 24, 2007)

Sentry looks like he is gonna unleash the power of a couple suns on Hulk


----------



## Deviate (Oct 25, 2007)

EvilMoogle said:


> But Daredevil and all the other books that would have to address why there's a #@$@ing volcano in the middle of New York.



That would be a really funny What if?. What if? : A Volcano just popped up in Times Square.



Fire Fist Ace said:


> Sentry looks like he is gonna unleash the power of a couple suns on Hulk



That sounds pretty homo erotic for some reason.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2007)

That What If reminded me why I hate What Ifs.

Two stories didn't make sense, and the only intresting one ended without any explination. (Only cool scene was Black Bolt killing Dr. Strange and Sentry)


----------



## Segan (Oct 25, 2007)

What the hell are you talking about? Those two stories were great. And I don't see how it doesn't make sense...


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 25, 2007)

That's cuz you're a fanboi...


----------



## Segan (Oct 25, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> That's cuz you're a fanboi...


Fanboy or not, given the theme, the stories made quite a bit of sense.

And for an oneshot with two stories, the issue was well written.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 25, 2007)

If Black Bolt's stutter vaporized Sentry, and Hulk/Ciara beat him in a fight Sentry is hella overrated.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 26, 2007)

How is he overrated when everyone expects him to lose? The only one in the Marvel universe who ever ranked him high was Spider-Man. Iron Man says he is a novice with potential, and everyone else is afraid he'll go nuts instead of doing any real good.

Fans downgrade him, and the characters (sans Spider-Man) downgrade him.

He is downgrade.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 26, 2007)

Sentry will become a cosmic level character, just you wait.

YOU'LL SEE, HE'LL SHOW YOU ALL!


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 26, 2007)

To be a cosmic level character is to be apart of Annihilation, then ignored for the remainder of exsistance.

I doubt that is what Sentry fans want. What Sentry needs to do is break away from Mighty Avengers, and start his own series where we get to know him personally. He gains some of his own villians and mythos, and we can watch him grow into a hero on his own.

The problem with the Sentry is that he is a brand new character, but the fucking writers treat him like a character who has been around for decades. We don't know anything about him, and thus it is easier to consider him a joke next to fully fleshed out characters who have years of experience.

The fact is, almost all the of the Sentry's backstory was dropped off on us during the Limited Series, and we were just supposed to accept it as fact when in reality, it was just a bag of plot points.

He need his own series.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 26, 2007)

> How is he overrated


The "million exploding suns" thing I keep seeing tossed around by everyone.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 26, 2007)

Gooba said:


> The "million exploding suns" thing I keep seeing tossed around by everyone.



It's a fucking joke!

Everyone who has used it outside of the Comic book has used it with Sarcasm. Even the actual scene in the comic where it is said is pretty cheeky.


----------



## Segan (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, Sentry said the line of one million suns and apparently killed Creed. And yet, Creed came back in She-Hulk 22.

I'm not even going to bother asking how it's possible.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 26, 2007)

^^Plot no jutsu


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2007)

I hate everyone here

Sentry will wipe the floor with the Marvelverse

Eventually when he's written by someone other than Pak or Bendis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 27, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I hate everyone here
> 
> Sentry will wipe the floor with the Marvelverse
> 
> Eventually when he's written by someone other than Pak or Bendis


An Ennis Sentry would have already killed the Hulk.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 27, 2007)

I think people look at the negative side of things.

People say he's weak because he's equal with Ultron? I would look at it this way, Ultron is strong because she/he is equal with Sentry

This is the guy that overloaded Absorbing Man (a guy that was kinda a match for Thor) by letting him absorb a small part of him (less than a planet certainly as he hints). Of course that doesn't stop Absorbing man from re-appearing in Ant-Man #12 (wtf is Spider-Man in his black costume when that was after WWH?) and latest She-Hulk. He did break Terrax's axe with little effort but that always gets forgotten


----------



## Havoc (Oct 27, 2007)

You're right.

Sentry is better than everyone else in Marvel.

If you disagree you can stfu.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 27, 2007)

Ultrons current "features" makes us forget.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 27, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> Ultrons current "features" makes us forget.



And such Large and supple "features" they are


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 27, 2007)

I cant wait till the Sentry gets a new writer and shows his power of 1 MILLION exploding SUPERNOVA SUNS!!!


----------



## deathgod (Oct 27, 2007)

My problem with Sentry (coming from a guy who only knows he has the power of a million exploding suns), is that everytime I see him, he's getting his ass whooped. I don't know how strong Ultron is, but I doubt that she is equivalent to him powerwise. Plus he should be fucking pissed that Ultron fucked up his wife, yet he gets shown getting wtfpwn. 

Now if they just showing him owning the Hulk, I'd have a problem with that. Not because I don't believe that he could, but because he does it to the Hulk instead of doing it to Ultron. I'd think he'd wanna beat the crap out of Ultron more than Hulk. Now this is assuming that the Might Avengers story line fits in with the others. 

His writers need to blast him off into space or let him join Nova and restart the corps or something. Better yet make him evil. Let him go insane after the death of his wife, cut and dye his hair black, and add the words prime to his name.


----------



## skethee2 (Oct 28, 2007)

My problem with sentry is "One million exploding suns."
Do the writers actually have any idea how much energy that is?
One exploding suns power is unimaginable...but one million? Thats moronic in my opinion
They do some research before spewing forth these baseless power levels.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 28, 2007)

Many people forget Ultron is technically a major villian, but like Kang and Zumo, have been misused since the Avengers Disassembled.

Didn't Ultron like...kill an entire nation, than use the bodies to create a giant version of his head?

That is fucking epic...


----------



## deathgod (Oct 28, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Many people forget Ultron is technically a major villian, but like Kang and Zumo, have been misused since the Avengers Disassembled.
> 
> Didn't Ultron like...kill an entire nation, than use the bodies to create a giant version of his head?
> 
> That is fucking epic...



I don't know much about Ultron, but if you compare the power it takes to kill an entire nation, to a guy that possess the power of a million exploding suns, fighting Ultron should be like stepping on an ant. Especially when Utlron is beating Sentry with brute strength alone. It would be different if she/it was using some power dampening on him, but he's just being outpowered, which should not be happening


----------



## Gooba (Oct 28, 2007)

Ultron also got completely owned by Galactus, who Sentry is supposed to have fought to a standstill.  I think that one claim is one of the most ridiculous and biggest reasons he is considered overrated.

Put the one million exploding suns into perspective.  Superman is fueled by a fraction of the power of 1 stable sun.  I think from what I've seen Sentry isn't even there.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok, fine, if you wanna be like that.

The Sentry just flat out sucks.

There, are you happy?

I was trying to give him the shadow of a doubt, because Ultron has done some hard shit in his life to be remembered for, and Sentry has just done shit we've been told (never shown).

But fine...Sentry is a bitch, because he is getting his ass handed to him by Ultron. This is an ultimatum and we hold these truths to be self evident.

I think it would be funny...if somewhere down the line we find out that everything that was claimed by The Sentry to have happened, and then wiped away because of The Void...was all a lie, and that the Sentry is some Skrull or some shit.

I would laugh.

The Sentry TPB be damned, I would laugh.


----------



## AskedForIt (Oct 29, 2007)

So, Sentry finally unleashes on The Holku, but held back against Ultron?  
Eh?

Please kill this character.


----------



## mow (Oct 29, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Ultron also got completely owned by Galactus, who Sentry is supposed to have fought to a standstill.  I think that one claim is one of the most ridiculous and biggest reasons he is considered overrated.
> 
> Put the one million exploding suns into perspective.  Superman is fueled by a fraction of the power of 1 stable sun.  I think from what I've seen Sentry isn't even there.



the fuck?!


----------



## Di@BoLik (Oct 29, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Ultron also got completely owned by Galactus, who Sentry is supposed to have fought to a standstill.  I think that one claim is one of the most ridiculous and biggest reasons he is considered overrated.
> 
> Put the one million exploding suns into perspective.  *Superman is fueled by a fraction of the power of 1 stable sun.*  I think from what I've seen Sentry isn't even there.



Thats misleading. I'm sure Superman has pulled off feats that have exceeded that of a fraction of the power of 1 stable sun. His cells must magnify the solar energy.. or something.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Havoc (Oct 29, 2007)

Galactus beat Ultron by siphoning his energy.

Also that was like 20 years ago, this is a new Ultron.


----------



## mow (Oct 29, 2007)

Galactus....to a standstill

either marvel is planning to make the best possible arc in histroy by doing the sentry right in a future major crossover, or they were really really high on some dope shit and i want some of what they were taking.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 29, 2007)

The Galactus claim is bogus lipservice. Sentry aint that powerful. Or he's been retconned into being weaker whatever.


----------



## Havoc (Oct 29, 2007)

Sentry has no set powerlevel, he is a plot device, aka utter shit.


----------



## mow (Oct 29, 2007)

hence pass me whatever shit they were smoking


----------



## Segan (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I for my part will just enjoy the smashfest in the final issue. And hope that the next arcs for the Hulk will be as good or nearly as good as Planet Hulk.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 30, 2007)

It comes out tommorrow no?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 30, 2007)

Delta Shell said:


> The Galactus claim is bogus lipservice. Sentry aint that powerful. Or he's been retconned into being weaker whatever.



Or galactus was weak and on a little above pre-anhhilation surfer


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 30, 2007)

Heh, if I wrote the Sentry, I'd make him as powerful as All Star Superman. "Course, with a compelling story to match. Oh and I'll have him include Japanese words to his dialogue like: "Oro, Lindy that tea cosy is so kawaiiitebayo!". 

My dialogues > Bendis and Pak



Shadow said:


> It comes out tommorrow no?


Fo sho? :amazed


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 30, 2007)

Shadow said:


> It comes out tommorrow no?



Unfortunately, I believe it was pushed back to the 14th of November.


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Oct 30, 2007)

WHOA who the hecks iz black bolt?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 30, 2007)

Dr@gon_Archer said:


> WHOA who the hecks iz black bolt?!?!?!?!?!?


Dr. Strange' porn buddy.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 30, 2007)

there is/was a lot of possibility in the character of the Sentry but the reality is that the sentry simply CANT be as powerfull as they say if so he would unballance the rest of the marvel universe. for the sentry to be on a level to fight Galactus toe to toe means the sentry is at the level of the Pheonix totaly unbound. that kind of power just cant exist and actually exert its will. 

you see these kinds of characters often in marvel hell the hulk can be considered one of them. but I am talking along the lines of Doctor Strange, Black Bolt and such. they are simply too powerfull for a regular character. 

Marvel is always making up characters to be marvels answer to Superman then realizing that such a character should never exist. hopefully some great cross over will answer a lot of Sentry questions while limiting his power to a reasonable level so that he can actually be an effective character rather than the guy every one begs to help with their problems while he hides behind every excuse to denie his own existance.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes!!!! The time where we see the power of 1MILLION EXPLODING SUNS will be here on MY BIRTHDAY!!! Sentry is the strongest ever i cant wait


----------



## lekki (Nov 1, 2007)

Sentry has been the most boring character by far.  Everytime we want to see some action go down, we get a monologue instead... Amazing!


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 1, 2007)

Well lets see...the Original Sentry series was alright. I mean there was barely any action (besides those hash Silver Age looking segments). However the story was fairly intresting. But then it was over, and everyone forgot so it was really a "Meh" thing.

Then he returns in New Avengers, and this IMO is his best parts. It's the only time where his issue is confronted, and we actually see him get better. Also The Void actually looks cool in this one, not the gay little shadow in the trench coat.

He doesn't do anything in New Avengers...I mean his part in the Annual is ok, but the only one I really love is when he fights The Collective. This is the only scene where I think we get a good look at his abilities. It would have been intresting to see this continued, but of course the awesomeness of New Avengers is bitch slapped by the gayness that is Civil War.

Spends Civil War getting chummy with the Inhumans, which was gay.

In Mighty Avengers he sucks. Ms. Marvel treats him like a second-stringer, and Iron Man doesn't really acknowledge him past "Thor" (when in New Avengers it was because they won Breakout fight only because he showed up). I mean he wasn't so bad...the other Sentry series is alright (I mean, I don't care about Bob's married life or how his wife only sleeps with him if he is in costume), it's passable.


----------



## lekki (Nov 1, 2007)

It's a good thing she's dead now. His wife that is.


----------



## BouYiaka (Nov 1, 2007)

I think he could become a great character if he ever got his own steady series. There a lot of things they can be done with him but until then he can't be taken seriously. We can't have a clear picture of him when he is written by 3-4 writers each using him for some panels.


----------



## Id (Nov 2, 2007)

So lets start taking bets.

Hulk or Sentry - who going to take it?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 2, 2007)

Sentry probably will, just to make a simple end and excuse to banish Hulk to Gammaworld.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 2, 2007)

Sentry and Hulk will be equall for a bit then Sentry will unleash his power of 1million suns which is not hyperbole as Hulk gets angrier and they blow up new york city, then hulk gets banished.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope Hulk stomps the Sentry, and when he's about to deliver the final blow, the Village People pile on him, then he realizes what he's doing is wrong and gives up.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 2, 2007)

^^Lol 11 million village people


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd personally really get a kick out of the Hulk killing Sentry, tying his dead body to the hull of his ship, loading up the illumanati, and leaving for points beyond Earth.

'course since Tony's been active on Earth after WWH that won't happen, but come on, status-quo destruction!

I'd also get a kick out of the above happening followed by Hulk finding out that all of the illumanati he captured were Skrull.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 2, 2007)

I want Hulk to whoop on Sentry and something unpredictable happens (like someone else getting evolve).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 2, 2007)

Power16 said:


> I want Hulk to whoop on Sentry and something unpredictable happens (like someone else getting evolve).



Realistically I think Hulk's going to beat Sentry just to show how bad-ass the Hulk is (or how overrated Sentry is).  And Rick Jones is going to step up and do something drastic.


----------



## Id (Nov 2, 2007)

*Hulk*
Superman Prime
EvilMoogle
Power16

*Sentry*
Gooba
Fire Fist Ace


----------



## Segan (Nov 2, 2007)

Id said:


> *Hulk*
> Superman Prime
> EvilMoogle
> Power16
> ...



You forgot to add me to the Hulk side...


----------



## deathgod (Nov 2, 2007)

Put me down for Hulk as well, although I figure it'd be a tie, until someone comes up and ends the fight.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 2, 2007)

I think Deadpool will show up and kill them both.


----------



## Segan (Nov 2, 2007)

To hell with Deadpool. Let him feed some vegetarians with meat and leave it be.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2007)

Id said:


> *Hulk*
> Superman Prime
> EvilMoogle
> Power16
> ...


"But I bet that you'll lose that bet, but at the same time end up winning... I life that is."


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 2, 2007)

You ain't black >.>


We find out that Hulk takes place after Emperor Vulcan, and Vulcan comes down with the remnants of the Shi'ar that still follow him (Gladiator) and it turns into a tag-team match.

Hulk and Sentry vs. Vulcan and Gladiator


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 2, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> *You ain't black >.>*
> 
> 
> We find out that Hulk takes place after Emperor Vulcan, and Vulcan comes down with the remnants of the Shi'ar that still follow him (Gladiator) and it turns into a tag-team match.
> ...


It says so on my birth certificate.


----------



## mow (Nov 2, 2007)

^ CAGE MATCH!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 3, 2007)

Randy Savage comes in and cleans house.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 3, 2007)

add me to hulk list

wow havoc got banned..... AGAIN!


----------



## Freiza (Nov 4, 2007)

Hulk all day. i hope he destroys sentry


----------



## Gooba (Nov 4, 2007)

I hate thinking Sentry would win since I like the Hulk so much more, but it just makes more sense to me.  Sentry's whole role in this was to be the "easy solution" for the Earth, but who was unwilling to help due to being crazy.  Now that he has un-crazied himself enough to fight it just makes for a pretty clean ending.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, he's the quick fix but something will have to go terribly wrong. I'm guessing sun 999,999 will implode instead of explode. This will feed the Hulk turning him red, or something like that.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 4, 2007)

I got Hulk on this fight because if Sentry wins then this whole arc is total fail no matter how good the art on the fight is.  The whole point of this whole "Summer Blockbuster" is to see mind boggling destruction and pawnage and we haven't seen it yet.............or we just won't


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 4, 2007)

No, everyone who sides with Hulk is wrong in there reason...you choose Hulk because you know Pak would never let him lose...


----------



## Segan (Nov 5, 2007)

It's a given that Hulk will either lose or stalemate, or the fight will be undecisive. But regardless, Hulk is my very favorite character of Marvel, that's why I'm on his side.


----------



## mow (Nov 5, 2007)

my theory still stands as the only logical manner this shit can be sorted out.


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 5, 2007)

Isn't the Hulk like powered up by explosions? Is it really a good idea to try to blow him up with the power of a million suns or whatever?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 5, 2007)

^^but anything is possible with god Sentry


----------



## deathgod (Nov 5, 2007)

Just read the black adam saga and I have to say if you're gonna do a one man World War type event that's the way to do it. I kept saying to myself why could they do this with hulk? Sure it's copying but it'd be better than this crap that is WWH. Or better yet replicate what they did with Ultimate Hulk and let him go on a wrecking spree. Damn you Shirom for directing the Hulk's anger, you should have let him go wild

Off Topic

*Spoiler*: __ 



One thing I didn't like about WWIII tho, was the unrealistic way they had adam beating the shit out of and overpowering everyone. I mean I'm not really sure how strong Black Adam trully is, but I'm positive that the number of people that were there should have taken him out easily. Very easily. Heck it even says he was outpowered and yet he pulls off the impossible. But the carnage was very very enjoyable. I'm just hoping they don't do the same when it comes to Superman Prime.




I guess with the final issue of WWH coming up i'm dissapointed that Marvel decided to waste such a potentially great idea. Unless NY, gets totally destroyed from the fallout of the Sentry and Hulk's fight, and some hero's die, I won't satisfied. I hope they do a 'What If: WWH was actually good'


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 6, 2007)

Think it's safe to say, that no matter how the finale to WWH ends...

WWH=Amazons Attack in Event Quality, and will rank among mankinds worst crimes.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 6, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Just read the black adam saga and I have to say if you're gonna do a one man World War type event that's the way to do it. I kept saying to myself why could they do this with hulk? Sure it's copying but it'd be better than this crap that is WWH. Or better yet replicate what they did with Ultimate Hulk and let him go on a wrecking spree. Damn you Shirom for directing the Hulk's anger, you should have let him go wild
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> ...



You REALLY need to study up on Black adam then


----------



## deathgod (Nov 6, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> You REALLY need to study up on Black adam then




*Spoiler*: __ 



Can you suggest some good reading material on him? 
I just recently started getting back into comics so my knowledge about certain characters is lacking. It said he got his powers from Shazam, but they were powered from the Egyptian Gods. All I'm sayin is how could he beat the whole Marvel Family, The Teen Titans, the Justice Society, and some members of the Justice League at basically the same time, when he was having a hard time beating the Four Horsemen, and got his ass handed to him by those geek scientist. I'd have thought Captian Marvel, Powergirl and Martian Manhunter would be able to take him easily seeing as how they're all powerhouses and should be on his level. They had way too many heroes having a hard time against him that just made it overkill, and completely unbelievable for me. I enjoyed it, nonetheless




I think Amazon Attacks was much better than WWH. The Amazons actually killed people and attacked the whole U.S., don't remember if they attacked other countries, but what they did was more of a war that Hulk and his warbound did. I guess because I don't read up on upcoming events I don't have any expectations. That or I'm easily impressed


----------



## Segan (Nov 7, 2007)

Gamma Corps is crap. No more words needed.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 7, 2007)

Many more words are needed. That book is shittier than Mr. Hankey's summer house.


----------



## mow (Nov 7, 2007)

regardless of anything. Hulk smashing Tony and Reed was worth EVERYTHING.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2007)

Maybe from an idiot's POV, you stupid Captain America lovers...suck his dead bawls while you are at it...following the "Good Guys" POV...you people are the reason Civil War sucked, if you were more intelligent more people would have supported Iron Man's side, and we would have had an actual war on our hands.

But no...everyone wanted to be all good guy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), so we ended up with a one-sided war that was craptastic to the max.

I hope you are happy with yourself Moe...just because you think you are anti-establishment doesn't make you cool you assholes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 7, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Maybe from an idiot's POV, you stupid Captain America lovers...suck his dead bawls while you are at it...following the "Good Guys" POV...you people are the reason Civil War sucked, if you were more intelligent more people would have supported Iron Man's side, and we would have had an actual war on our hands.
> 
> But no...everyone wanted to be all good guy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), so we ended up with a one-sided war that was craptastic to the max.
> 
> I hope you are happy with yourself Moe...just because you think you are anti-establishment doesn't make you cool you assholes.


In Civil War they were all "good guys" and it showed each point of view. Your logic is severely flawed. You talk about how everyone is jocking Captain America, *looks at sig* then what are you doing? 

Civil War was a great story, but your mind is too narrow to comprehend. Now go back to playing with your Ironman toys...


----------



## deathgod (Nov 7, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Maybe from an idiot's POV, you stupid Captain America lovers...suck his dead bawls while you are at it...following the "Good Guys" POV...you people are the reason Civil War sucked, if you were more intelligent more people would have supported Iron Man's side, and we would have had an actual war on our hands.
> 
> But no...everyone wanted to be all good guy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), so we ended up with a one-sided war that was craptastic to the max.
> 
> I hope you are happy with yourself Moe...just because you think you are anti-establishment doesn't make you cool you assholes.



Whoa man what's with the hate. 

Personally I was on the anti-registration side in Civil War. Not because of Captain America, who I'm not really into, but because I didn't think it was right to arrest people who've been helping others their whole lives, just because they didn't want their secret identities to become public info, and rightly so. Look what happened to Spiderman's Aunt, and Tigress. All the superhero's that registered have now put not only their familys, but also their friends at risk. The event in Stamford was just one horrific event caused by a villian, not superheros. I also loved the fact that Tony Stark was viewed as a villian. He was looking at registration as from a scientific point. It was all about efficiency, and forgot the human factor involved. I don't hate Stark or anything, it just happens he's not on the side I'm rooting for. 

Wished Hulk smashed him up so more tho


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2007)

God you guys choose to quote me on that? I've said WAY more outrageous shit in my time here. This just proves that nobody listens to what the fuck I say unless I mention Captain America, which just proves everything I said...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 7, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> God you guys choose to quote me on that?* I've said WAY more outrageous shit in my time here.* This just proves that nobody listens to what the fuck I say unless I mention Captain America, which just proves everything I said...


I know, I've had you on my ignore list for a while. 

*Back on topic:* 
WWH: AfterSmash, anyone plan on reading it?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2007)

Why do you hurt me with your words LIL_M0 

I'll get it because I'm a completest, and apperently a masochist.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 8, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Why do you hurt me with your words LIL_M0


hahahaha 



NeoDMC said:


> I'll get it because I'm a completest, and apperently a masochist.


Lol. I only want to read the Warbound issues. Speaking of which, who killed Mike the TV? I know that's not his real name, but he reminds me of the guy from Reboot.


----------



## mow (Nov 8, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Maybe from an idiot's POV, you stupid Captain America lovers...suck his dead bawls while you are at it...following the "Good Guys" POV...you people are the reason Civil War sucked, if you were more intelligent more people would have supported Iron Man's side, and we would have had an actual war on our hands.
> 
> But no...everyone wanted to be all good guy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), so we ended up with a one-sided war that was craptastic to the max.
> 
> I hope you are happy with yourself Moe...just because you think you are anti-establishment doesn't make you cool you assholes.



you have the intellecutal capacity of a baked potato. You knew this was going to be a one sided from the get go. Tony, Reed and the rest decided that they should toss away the hulk; just like that.. becasue the figured that they have the right to decide everythign about everythign going on in the world. Those 5 indiviuals took it upon themselves to decide the fate of millions and millions others without a single person's concent, aside from their own. They were playing god and didnt even consider the repel effects of their decisions becasue guess what, why worry about repels when you can fucking fly? They measured how 50 state inatiuvte would affect the world instantly, while peopel like captain america and cable (who've seen more than both those two and know that histroy has a nasty habit of repeating itself) realised thsi was only going to lead to a police state.

beign anti-establishemtn is not why i loathe Tony and Reed. I hate them beucae they are nto humans; they are calculating machines that resort to measureing everything with a perfection stick (becuase after all, arent they the most intellegent of all people? surely that is enough for them to do as they please becuase everyoen else is so fuckign dumb not to be able to manage without them if they ever got a little scrath). It's exactly what captain america yelled out at tony after 

_Do you actually think the fact that you know how to program a computer makes you more of a human being than me? That I'm out of touch because I don't know what you know? I know what freedom is. I know what it feels like to fight for it and I know what it costs to have it. You know compromise._

Now granted there were alot of aspects they couldve explored in CW regarding those themes, which they didnt, but it doesnt make ti a crap event, becuase it set out to alter the entire stat quo of the Marvel universe and if you say it didint then you obviously been reading somethign else. and sure; WWH didnt quite satisfy the hordes of fans; but it is ones-ded, becuase thats the fucking point! it's a revenge story and those are rarley shades of grey. and yes, i took utter gleee from tony being hulk smashed because he is the most inhuman character in marvel universe, and i fucking despise that aspect in any person.

honestly, instead of throwing insults try to construct a coherent sentence for a change. and try to ask people why they pick sides instead of label them as ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), becuase guess what, that makes you a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Gooba (Nov 8, 2007)

If they had sent Hulk into space 1 week earlier the Earth would have been doomed.  If they had sent Hulk into space 30 years ago the universe would have been destroyed many times over.  There was no way for them to know whether or not 1 week from that day they could have said "If we sent him into space 1 week ago the Earth would have been destroyed." Which is just one reason why it was the wrong decision, but this one follows their calculation rule instead of the moral ones.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 8, 2007)

moe said:


> you have the intellecutal capacity of a baked potato. You knew this was going to be a one sided from the get go. Tony, Reed and the rest decided that they should toss away the hulk; just like that.. becasue the figured that they have the right to decide everythign about everythign going on in the world. Those 5 indiviuals took it upon themselves to decide the fate of millions and millions others without a single person's concent, aside from their own. They were playing god and didnt even consider the repel effects of their decisions becasue guess what, why worry about repels when you can fucking fly? They measured how 50 state inatiuvte would affect the world instantly, while peopel like captain america and cable (who've seen more than both those two and know that histroy has a nasty habit of repeating itself) realised thsi was only going to lead to a police state.
> 
> beign anti-establishemtn is not why i loathe Tony and Reed. I hate them beucae they are nto humans; they are calculating machines that resort to measureing everything with a perfection stick (becuase after all, arent they the most intellegent of all people? surely that is enough for them to do as they please becuase everyoen else is so fuckign dumb not to be able to manage without them if they ever got a little scrath). It's exactly what captain america yelled out at tony after
> 
> ...



L2Spell

L2Read Radical Comedy

L2Not Phail Life

Besides that...

Is it just me, or would WWH have worked better had it just stayed within the Hulk book, and just been the arc after Planet Hulk.

This would have kept it more streamlined, and prevented Pak from going Batshit Insane with power. The Sinestro Corps War works, because it was contained, and we didn't expect it to be epic, it was just EPIC.

I mean lets face it, the only good thing to come out of this crossover was the X-Men issues. Everything else was forced, and sped through.

Black Bolt was skipped 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(but he was a Skrull anyways...)[/spoiled]

Iron Man was good, and was probably the only defeat that I found acceptible.

But the last two Illuminati. Alright 1) Reed Richards probably has 12 inventions that could have taken out he Hulk at least temporarily. 2) Dr. Strange would never release the power of Zom for the Hulk, even if his hands were broken.

After Tony's defeat and disapperance, the Heroes should have rallied and Hulk should have been forced to retreat. Not...fucking have the New Avengers Job to the Warbound, and whoop the Fantastic Four.

And what the hell was that development at the end of Planet Hulk for if he was just going to Hulk out when he got to earth anyways (I'm talking about the scene where he calms down and starts thinking clearly).

It would have been better if he actually calmed down, created a REAL WAR against the Illuminati, and this slugfest was turned into a series of battles between Hulks followers and the Initative, Inhumans, and New Avengers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 8, 2007)

Quit this fight right now. The only fights allowed is me arguing why Sentry owns your face


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 10, 2007)

When is WWH 5 coming out?


----------



## Segan (Nov 10, 2007)

It's supposed to come out next week (14th November)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2007)

So I guesse WWH also serves as a means for cancelling Heroes For Hire. There's no more previews for the book on marvel.com after issue 15.


----------



## Segan (Nov 12, 2007)

HFH didn't appeal to me anyway.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2007)

The book was mostly fap material...I mean Black Cat...Misty Knight...Colleen Wing?

The only thing missing was Cho as the artist.


----------



## icemaster143 (Nov 12, 2007)

HRH was okay but it got all tied up with the civil war Aftermath and lost the focus the earlyier mini had.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 12, 2007)

icemaster143 said:


> HRH was okay but it got all tied up with the civil war Aftermath and lost the focus the earlyier mini had.


I know. I was hoping that after these major events that the story would get back on track.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2007)

That's what I'm afraid would happen to Young Avengers...but now I don't care, I need closure god damnit...


----------



## dark_vincent (Nov 13, 2007)

Look at the guy who sentry has fought in equal terms

and yes, he's got punched by ultron and will be by hulk... and I don't like that


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2007)

Again, it is just stated, we are never actually shown how this went down. If Sentry is strong enough to fight Galactus, then Sentry is also strong enough to destroy 60% of the Annihilatoin Wave, which was strong enough to annihilate (heh puns) like half the Universe.

Of course power is relative. Silver Surfer destroyed 2 Galactus level beings by himself, and nobody is saying he is stronger than Galactus. It could be that Sentry was just able to match Galactus in one of their encounters. So have the Fantastic Four...it is really not a big deal.

In fact if I HAD to give Sentry a power level, I would say he is about at Herald Level, which was defined in Annihilation pretty well if you need an example.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> It could be that Sentry was just able to match Galactus in one of their encounters. So have the Fantastic Four...it is really not a big deal.



That would be my guess.  He ran into Galactus in one of those situations where he could say "maybe you'll beat me, but it will cost you more than you'll gain to do it.  Turn around and go somewhere else."  A stalemate on technical levels as neither defeated the other, they mutually decided it wasn't worth the fight.

Really facing Galactus is more proof of giant-brass-balls than it is proof of a specific power level (as previously notes Reed's faced Galactus a number of times but by no means could defeat him in a fight).


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 13, 2007)

Glactus can only stikr with the power of a thousand suns. the Sentry has the power of 1 million EXPLODING SUNS. Sentry full power>Galactus


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Glactus can only stikr with the power of a thousand suns. the Sentry has the power of 1 million EXPLODING SUNS. Sentry full power>Galactus






*"BEHOLD MORTALS!

THE CANCER THAT IS KILLING MARVEL!"*


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't know if anyone wants to read this with the book coming out tomorrow, but someone already read the issue and gave a description of what happened.  Don't know if it is true, just have to wait half a day.


*Spoiler*: _SPOILER_ 





> Okay, apparently Hulk doesn't make Reed Richards kill Tony Stark. He releases them from their obedience disks and basically states that he's made his point and the people will now see that the Illuminati are the monsters. He says that they (He and the Warbound) will raze the city and leave them to their shame. Sentry shows up and the fight begins. Hulk tells him that he can't want this fight but the Sentry does want it because he doesn't have to hold back. There are words exchanged along with the blows but I don't quite remember everything said. It's a back and forth fight, with both Hulk and Sentry exchanging the upper hand. The fight Escalates with Sentry apparently unleashes his full power of a million exploding suns; Neither hero is holding anything back. They come together for the final clash in a huge explosion of power and when it dies down, Bruce Banner and Robert Reynolds are exchanging blows, both having reached the limits of their endurance. Robert says thank you to Bruce and collapses. Just when it seems like everyone's going to make their peace with each other (Bruce and Rick shake hands), Miek lunges at Bruce with a Spear but Rick pushes him out of the way and gets stabbed. Bruce becomes the Hulk and smashes Miek. It turns out that it was the Red King's people who put the warp core on the shuttle, and Miek knew about it but let the Hulk (or led him to) believe the Illuminati were responsible. I don't remember a lot of the details of the rest, but it seems that somehow Hulk's extreme anger was causing him to radiate/unleash enormous amounts of gamma energy, similiar to Hulk #460 but on a MUCH greater scale. The heroes set up some kind of device (I can't remember what) to take him out, apparently. As he's being hit with the energy of whatever, he flashes back to Caeira saying she'll always be with him and says something like now I'll be with you. Bruce Banner is lying in the middle of a crater, seemingly dead. Shield has Bruce Banner 3 miles below the earth, somewhere. I'm not sure if he's supposed to be dead, in suspended animation, etc. In the epilogue Back on Sakaar, a Hulk-like figure with long hair rises from the water. That's about what I remember, the book will be out tomorrow so we can read more thoroughly.


Link


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Think it's safe to say, that no matter how the finale to WWH ends...
> 
> WWH=Amazons Attack in Event Quality, and will rank among mankinds worst crimes.



Quoted for Great Justice! 

Especially after reading Juggs spoiler...


----------



## mow (Nov 13, 2007)

Marvel; if this is true; why do you fail me so much? oh, you fucking brainless idiots.  =/


----------



## Deviate (Nov 13, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeeak!


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm hoping it is not true, and it is just some fans fantasy.  I mean Sentry supposedly "Stalemated" Galactus.  I can't imagine whats going to go through the heads of Hulk fan boys when this comes out.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 14, 2007)

OOC Sentry much? Wanting the fight when the Hulk clearly has stopped his shit?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2007)

Planet Hulk >(x infinity) World War Hulk even if the spoiler is fake.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2007)

Superman Prime said:


> OOC Sentry much? Wanting the fight when the Hulk clearly has stopped his shit?



Actually according to the spoiler, Hulk was still going to destroy New York to "Prove a point"...yeah this is starting to sound like BS...not that I wouldn't put it past this crappy crossover, but really how far are they going to go with this?

Nobody cares about this event, everyone is ignoring it.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 14, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Actually according to the spoiler, Hulk was still going to destroy New York to "Prove a point"...yeah this is starting to sound like BS...not that I wouldn't put it past this crappy crossover, but really how far are they going to go with this?
> 
> Nobody cares about this event, everyone is ignoring it.



Are you by any chance a member at KMC?


----------



## The Rook (Nov 14, 2007)

Sounds way too much like the end of JLU...


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 14, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Actually according to the spoiler, Hulk was still going to destroy New York to "Prove a point"...yeah this is starting to sound like BS...not that I wouldn't put it past this crappy crossover, but really how far are they going to go with this?
> 
> Nobody cares about this event, everyone is ignoring it.


Ah I didnt read that part. Meh, he could have at least tried talking the Hulk out of doing it. 

Anyway, you're right, this is Marvel's Amazons Attack, except without the tits.



The Rook said:


> Sounds way too much like the end of JLU...


Destroyer >>>>>>>>>infinity> WWH.


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2007)

i swear im about to weep. depsite it's flaws this was such a smack in the faces of the superhero community as their most "finest" have been shown wrong, how they are nothign but overly onesided thinking skunktwats who think they are much superior to anyone else and they ahve the right to judge anyone becuase they just can. but with this; they would have been forever tarnished, which gets so much yay from me. and that the hulk was the one delivering the punishent. UBER YAY. i mean the hulk, finally get retribution, finally beating the shit of those deserving, but id the spoilers are true... to end it like this....wth


----------



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2007)

If the spoiler is true all this is setting up to be Tony being a ultimate hero.  With his money and his resources......he can easily re-build NYC in a matter of 2-3 years and Hulk will only look like a big jerk in the process


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2007)

It's true...and it's bad.

Read it beore coming to work today...FFS I miss Ant Man.  Which is NO LONGER CANCELLED!!!


----------



## Deviate (Nov 14, 2007)

The pain! What a lackluster series.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2007)

UGHH!! Is it available online?  Im usually patient with all this but considering its the last of the series......I'm hoping to get a copy of it ASAP


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 14, 2007)

Shadow said:


> UGHH!! Is it available online? Im usually patient with all this but considering *its the last of the series*......I'm hoping to get a copy of it ASAP


No it's not. There's still three or four World War Hulk: Aftersmash books.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2007)

I just want a definite answer on the Sentry vs Hulk match......


----------



## skethee2 (Nov 14, 2007)

WWH #5 = SHIT


----------



## qks (Nov 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



draw but it looked at times sentry was letting the hulk just hit him


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 14, 2007)

Meh....It was enjoyable Sentry vs. Hulk was epic. Plot twist at the end of the comic was rather weak. =/


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2007)

someone please upload it via Mediafire. RS hates my connection :gah


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2007)

It was pretty much a draw, but Hulk was able to go back to full force instantly after while Sentry was still a little girl.


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 14, 2007)

Still dont understand what happened to the Hulk though? Did his fight with Sentry help him drain his anger or was it just that he accepted what had happened?


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2007)

moemoe          !


----------



## AskedForIt (Nov 14, 2007)

For the record, Hulk won the fight. Bruce delivers the final punch to take down Robert.

Also....

*Spoiler*: __ 



I totally called the Hulk's child living!.....Although I did stupidly say they'd 
wait a year to get to it.


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2007)

GOOBSTER IS MY SAVIOR


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2007)

Gooba said:


> moemoe          !


Clicky clicky.


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2007)

you are the awesome <3


----------



## The Rook (Nov 14, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> Still dont understand what happened to the Hulk though? Did his fight with Sentry help him drain his anger or was it just that he accepted what had happened?


No, he ran out of steam, not anger (which I think contradicts the Hulks powers).

He was able to reach full strength after (not going to spoil) getting very freaking mad.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 14, 2007)

I think this was overall a good comic tbh............Hulk found closure to his wife's death and the planet skaar........as far as skaar living.....well........that part was ok but not a good enough cliffhanger for me............and wtf why is the hulk detained......i want him FREEEEE DAMN IT!!!


----------



## Gooba (Nov 14, 2007)

To be honest, I was a lot madder at the comic when I had only read the spoiler.


----------



## Deviate (Nov 14, 2007)

^ I feel the same way. I believe JRJR's art calmed me down and let me enjoy this as a single issue, instead of some epic. I didn't like Bruce getting detained at the end. He should be king of his people.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2007)

Gooba said:


> It was pretty much a draw, but Hulk was able to go back to full force instantly after while Sentry was still a little girl.



Considering how Sentry was *LETTING* Hulk hit him freely, that's hardly a draw


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 14, 2007)

Yea, only thing hurting Hulk was Sentry's escaping engery, Sentry wasn't even fighting at that point.

I think that says something about his power.


----------



## mow (Nov 14, 2007)

NOT AT ALL!

think about it! this could be the best thign that happens to the character; the fact he purposly got himself beaten up so that the superhero community doesnt run to him like crying babies ever single fuckign time. you heard what tony said, he told him he sho uld be god. but sentry obviously doesnt want to do that. This is liek the best move he's made sicne he debuted. it's like he williflly chose *NOT* to be a deus ex machine D=


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2007)

I think that says something about his Stupidity. I mean it really could have been the end of the whole thing. Frankly when he shows up it kicks ass.

Then it spirals into this swollen face, and bleeding out of orafices that shouldn't even exist. It wasn't a fight, it was like putting someone with the plague in a room with someone with ebola. And once again, we are left guessing at exactly what the fuck are the Sentry's powers?


Meik's revelation shouldn't really suprise anyone. Anyone who read Planet Hulk knows that Meik is only cute for like 3 chapters until you realize that he is batshit insane.

Also...the whole thing ends with no real responsibility placed on the Illuminati's shoulders. I mean sure, we have that scene where the Hulk was like "ZOMG THIS WAS ALL YOUR FAULT, I'LL HATE YOU 4EVA!!"

But really that last panel that shows the Illuminati on the ass end of an ass kicking, you really just expect one of them to say "What the hell was wrong with him?", because at no point do I as the reader feel any real anger towards them. Nothing besides disdain for there terrible foresight, but I reserve the same feelings for people who play the lottery.

Also it shows what geniuses the Hulk and the Warbound are. I mean if I take over an evil empire, I know the first on my to-do-list is to watch out for Planet Destroying Doomsday Weapons (PDDWs). IMO Hulk is like bizzaro Bush in this regards.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 15, 2007)

I liked the issue.  I felt that the reviews I read earlier really didn't do the comic justice, but most of that is beccause of JRJr


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 15, 2007)

I like Tony Stark now-

He seems so... Wildstorm 

What with the orbital laser bombardment cannons and whatnot


----------



## dark_vincent (Nov 15, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Also it shows what geniuses the Hulk and the Warbound are. I mean if I take over an evil empire, I know the first on my to-do-list is to watch out for Planet Destroying Doomsday Weapons (PDDWs). IMO Hulk is like bizzaro Bush in this regards.


Yeah, every evil empire hides PDDWs in their basements... curse them!

About sentry... wtf was that anyway? He unleashed energy until he got offline, so we can conclude that what we saw was the 1m exploding suns(he has the power of 1m exploding suns, he unleash power until he fades, so se unleashed everything, so "everything" = "1m wxploding suns"), wow what power! , more like WOW WHAT A PIECE OF SHIT! I bet that Human torch can do the same thing that we saw.... 
Well I just got into marvel world(started in the cw event, wich was entertaining until I found out who was everyone and what were they capable of), seens like people in marvel don't know their own characters, so we saw that sentrys power today, tomorrow we'll se sentry blowing a planet.... this is anoying... 

but I did like the ending... but I keep asking "What is those sattelites?", damn I'm noob


----------



## Segan (Nov 15, 2007)

Overall a good issue, probably the best in out of the 5 issues. What I don't get, what the fuck did Tony's satellites do to the Hulk? Did it do something to gamma radiation so that the Hulk would turn back to Banner?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 15, 2007)

dark_vincent said:


> Yeah, every evil empire hides PDDWs in their basements... curse them!
> 
> About sentry... wtf was that anyway? He unleashed energy until he got offline, so we can conclude that what we saw was the 1m exploding suns(he has the power of 1m exploding suns, he unleash power until he fades, so se unleashed everything, so "everything" = "1m wxploding suns"), *wow what power! , more like WOW WHAT A PIECE OF SHIT! I bet that Human torch can do the same thing that we saw...*.
> Well I just got into marvel world(started in the cw event, wich was entertaining until I found out who was everyone and what were they capable of), seens like people in marvel don't know their own characters, so we saw that sentrys power today, tomorrow we'll se sentry blowing a planet.... this is anoying...
> ...


I laughed so freaking had at that part.  **

Well, I don't like the Hulk in general but decided to take a chance with this storyline (mainly because World War Hulk sounds really cool). After reading World Breaker and the Planet Hulk prelude, I thought that this would be epic story telling... but like that old saying goes "you get what you pay for". So I actually have nothing to complain about.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Lol the power of a million exploding suns just destroyed a couple of buildings and Hulk "breaking off the eastern shor was never seen so it could be hyperbole, this will give me sum ammo in the OB


----------



## Arishem (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Lol the power of a million exploding suns just destroyed a couple of buildings and Hulk "breaking off the eastern shor was never seen so it could be hyperbole, this will give me sum ammo in the OB



You do realize that neither of them wanted to destroy the planet, right? As for ammo against Sentry and Hulk, you have no credibility in the OBD after posting DBZ characters in the Strongest Ever thread.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 15, 2007)

What was the best feat in this series?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> You do realize that neither of them wanted to destroy the planet, right? As for ammo against Sentry and Hulk, you have no credibility in the OBD after posting DBZ characters in the Strongest Ever thread.



You.....Me in the OB NOW!!!!. Im bout to release my power of a million EXPLODING SUNS


----------



## Arishem (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> You.....Me in the OB NOW!!!!. Im bout to release my power of a million EXPLODING SUNS



No thank you. Debating against you would be as pointless as boxing an iceberg. Anyone who puts Goku, Vegeta, and Buu in the same thread as Galactus, Majin Dark Schneider, and Kami Tenchi deserves none of my time. Go find somebody else to play with.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 15, 2007)

dark_vincent said:


> Yeah, every evil empire hides PDDWs in their basements... curse them!
> 
> About sentry... wtf was that anyway? He unleashed energy until he got offline, so we can conclude that what we saw was the 1m exploding suns(he has the power of 1m exploding suns, he unleash power until he fades, so se unleashed everything, so "everything" = "1m wxploding suns"), wow what power! , more like *WOW WHAT A PIECE OF SHIT! I bet that Human torch can do the same thing that we saw.... *
> Well I just got into marvel world(started in the cw event, wich was entertaining until I found out who was everyone and what were they capable of), seens like people in marvel don't know their own characters, so we saw that sentrys power today, tomorrow we'll se sentry blowing a planet.... this is anoying...
> ...



Is that why HT couldn't even hurt Hulk?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> No thank you. Debating against you would be as pointless as boxing an iceberg. Anyone who puts Goku, Vegeta, and Buu in the same thread as Galactus, Majin Dark Schneider, and Kami Tenchi deserves none of my time. Go find somebody else to play with.



Is it because my debating skills and truth are so strong?


----------



## Stalin (Nov 15, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Is it because my debating skills and truth are so strong?



No he is calling you a moron.


----------



## dark_vincent (Nov 15, 2007)

well... for me, this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



(HT with storm's help) 



had the same effect as this:

*Spoiler*: __ 



(sentry's energy) 




so yeah... basicaly the same shit


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 15, 2007)

FFA is my hero


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 15, 2007)

Ace is the last of the Truth & Canon speakers in the OBD. He is more then your Hero.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 15, 2007)

I am your GOD


----------



## deathgod (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll assume everyone has read it by now but just in case 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just read it and I must say I was impressed. Prolly because I had reeeeaaaallly low expectations for it. The ending was really great with miek's confessions, rick dying (he's dead right), hulk beating the shit out of miek (never did like his evolved form), and his son's reappearance. How are they gonna explain that, I'd like to see. As a single issue it was a really good issue.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 15, 2007)

Logically speaking, the power of 1 million actual exploding suns would have pretty much destroyed Earth, the solar system, the kree, skrull and shi'ar empire and anywhere else you'd care to name.

Safe to say, the Sentry is nowhere near that powerful. After the events that have passed, I'd place him around Superman level, and I'd move WWH up the ranks to around Orion level.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 15, 2007)

I think he has the power of 1 trillion exploding suns.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 15, 2007)

Wesley said:


> What was the best feat in this series?



Getting me to buy it...


----------



## Deviate (Nov 16, 2007)

Zing!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 16, 2007)

NeoDMC said:


> Getting me to buy it...



Thread over


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 16, 2007)

So I read WWH #5. As I expected. . .

Here's a comic-brainy-topic to consider. With Sentry's full power now demonstrated (stated by Pak in the WWH #5 War Room interview), try and reason out how Sentry stalemated Galactus.

And it seems like Fire Fist Ace (a.k.a Pyron700) is the new absolute pro-DBZ supporter.

*sighs*


----------



## Segan (Nov 16, 2007)

At least the writers could have had the both contestants fighting somewhere far, far away or in the negative zone, to make the forces unleashed more believable.

But the fight was good to watch, though. Had it been done by one of the artists from PH, it would have been beyond awesome.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 16, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So I read WWH #5. As I expected. . .
> 
> Here's a comic-brainy-topic to consider. With Sentry's full power now demonstrated (stated by Pak in the WWH #5 War Room interview), try and reason out how Sentry stalemated Galactus.
> 
> ...



Galactus was "hungry" or "holding back".  Seriously Sentry sounds like he's the personafication of Comicbook Inconsistency.  You didn't get the joke?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 16, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So I read WWH #5. As I expected. . .
> 
> Here's a comic-brainy-topic to consider. With Sentry's full power now demonstrated (stated by Pak in the WWH #5 War Room interview), try and reason out how Sentry stalemated Galactus.
> 
> ...



And i was your greatest rival Sarutobi700.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 16, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And it seems like Fire Fist Ace (a.k.a Pyron700) is the new absolute pro-DBZ supporter.
> 
> *sighs*



You having fun at Hype?

DBZ is the strongest.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 16, 2007)

Did Hulk fight Namor, I don't remember?


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 16, 2007)

WHITEBEARD said:


> You having fun at Hype?
> 
> DBZ is the strongest.



Whitebeard they got me!!! They have finally shut out he truth. I am.....BANNED . The OB is gonna become America..banning me is like seperation of church and state


----------



## Segan (Nov 17, 2007)

@Topic: Does by any chance anyone know what that red beam was that transformed the Hulk back?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 17, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Did Hulk fight Namor, I don't remember?



No he did not, Namor remained neutral because he knew that WWH was going to beat up everyone


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> @Topic: Does by any chance anyone know what that red beam was that transformed the Hulk back?



Tony Stark's financial wealth in laser form. 

1 million exploding suns<< 1 trillion US dollars


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 17, 2007)

Maybe it disperses all the radiation in his body shutting him down. Havent read War Room yet, maybe Pak explains wtf Tony just hit the Hulk win.

Lawl money > Sentry.


----------



## zizou (Nov 17, 2007)

that wasnt only tony stuff. he was using chinese, russian and even shiar satellites! he used 4 satellites to do that.

but the "ill hate you forever" was awesome!


----------



## dark_vincent (Nov 17, 2007)

Tony Stark's money is cosmic level


----------



## zizou (Nov 17, 2007)

thats indeed. i remember he saying in civil war that his armor is about some billions dollars.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

It's hard to tell anymore what part of Tony is the Armor he has created, and what part is Extremis, which wasn't created by him.

So really the value of his gear is a combination of the two.




Aftersmash and Son of Hulk.

Looks like the purpoe of WWH was to expand the Hulk Franchise.


----------



## Gooba (Nov 18, 2007)

Pak said:
			
		

> If you thought the Hulk played a little too nicely with others in "Planet Hulk" and "World War Hulk," this is the book for you. Skaar: Son of Hulk takes the classic Hulk question of what makes a man a monster or a hero and cranks it to eleven.


Awesome Spinal Tap reference.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Awesome Spinal Tap reference.



Well one mans Awesome quote, is another mans empty, cheesy, hype promise I suppose...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2007)

Sentry is still underrated


I hate you all


----------



## zizou (Nov 18, 2007)

i hope he have lost his powers. sentry is so pointless and its pretty clear that doesnt exist space for a guy like him in marvel universe.


----------



## dark_vincent (Nov 18, 2007)

Sentry doesn't have the power of 1 million exploding suns, end of discussion


----------



## Segan (Nov 18, 2007)

Too bad it has been stated several times explicitly. Makes no sense, though.


----------



## zizou (Nov 18, 2007)

sentry is a hero of a time where things just didnt need to make any sense.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

zizou said:


> Sentry is a hero of a time where things just didnt need to make any sense.



^ I say we quote that, and just accept that as the status quo for now.

The only problem with the Sentry is the way he has been personified since his creation. During his original apperance, he was portrayed as a very Golden/Silver Age kind of hero. However, since then he has been portrayed very modernly, with all the emotional problems and junk.

So what the heck would be Son of Hulk's purpose...how the hell did he get so old? (Unless, god forbid he was born that way). Also...what the hell is there on Sakaar? Unless something like the Annihilation Wave comes to get it, I don't think there is really anything to fight.

Oh wait, Lava Beasts have probably flourished in the enviroment. Thus each issue of Son of Hulk will depict a different fight scene with a Lava Beast. No dialogue (someone never taught how to speak can't have inner monologue that we'd understand). Just pure action.

Sounds kick ass right Segan?


----------



## zizou (Nov 18, 2007)

> So what the heck would be Son of Hulk's purpose...how the hell did he get so old? (Unless, god forbid he was born that way). Also...what the hell is there on Sakaar? Unless something like the Annihilation Wave comes to get it, I don't think there is really anything to fight.


i bet they will use the fact his mother is an allien mixed with that nuclear explosion have made some mutation on him.

the purpose? probably he will continue the adventures with the planet hulk for the first moment.

it'll be 3 books: skaar, the incredible herc (replacing incredible hulk) and another one, that i dont know.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

But Sakaar was wiped out, I mean it's obvious that they are going to retcon it into some post-apocalyptic world where there are handfuls of survivors around, but I'm going to bitch about this, because I was under the impression that Sakaar was destroyed completely.

I'm going to bitch about this fact because it makes me feel better.


Also Amadeus Cho is in Incredible Herc...so it's going to suck.


----------



## zizou (Nov 18, 2007)

Amadeus Cho works strange to me. 

i mean he isnt as clever as reed richards but he is able to destroy a tank with a clip. i dont remember reed richards making something like this.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 18, 2007)

Hulk and everything associated with him sucks.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Hulk and everything associated with him sucks.


I used to think that too, but Planet Hulk was really good.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah Planet Hulk is the only argument against the fact that the Hulk sucks.

Sad really...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2007)

Sad indeed.


----------



## deathgod (Nov 18, 2007)

Ultimate Hulk doesn't suck. He swallows

I find I enjoy a series better when I don't read up on it, or get into the hype, that way my expectations are really low, so if it's a flop, I don't really care. The exception was this. Planet Hulk was awesome, so I was really looking forward to WWH. Hopefully the other Hulk series will be just as good as Planet Hulk.

BTW was there always a comics section on the main page?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 18, 2007)

deathgod said:


> Ultimate Hulk doesn't suck. He swallows
> 
> I find I enjoy a series better when I don't read up on it, or get into the hype, that way my expectations are really low, so if it's a flop, I don't really care. The exception was this. Planet Hulk was awesome, so I was really looking forward to WWH. Hopefully the other Hulk series will be just as good as Planet Hulk.
> 
> *BTW was there always a comics section on the main page?*


I don't know. I haven't looked at the main page in months. Subscribed threads and forums keep me in my happy place.


----------



## zizou (Nov 18, 2007)

world war hulk done a good job in its entertainment intention.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 18, 2007)

LIL_M0 said:


> I used to think that too, but Planet Hulk was really good.



Meh, I still can't get over how forced the Caiera/Hulk relationship was. Or how the hell she was pregnant so easily and quickly


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 18, 2007)

deathgod said:


> *
> BTW was there always a comics section on the main page?*



Its new and improved!


----------



## TheWon (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't forget about RED HuLk coming soon.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 18, 2007)

jodecideion said:


> Don't forget about RED HuLk coming soon.


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 18, 2007)

I share that sentiment.  
WWH just killed Marvel for me, just that little bit more. I'mma only keeping tabs on the Avengers series, picking up Thunderbolts and DD, and leaving the rest alone until something good comes up.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 19, 2007)

Edit:  Never mind I figured it out.


----------



## zizou (Nov 20, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> I share that sentiment.
> WWH just killed Marvel for me, just that little bit more. I'mma only keeping tabs on the Avengers series, picking up Thunderbolts and DD, and leaving the rest alone until something good comes up.



what do u read on dc?


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 20, 2007)

zizou said:


> what do u read on dc?



JLA, JSA, Checkmate, Outsiders, Teen Titans, Countdown (its getting better.. slowly ), any associated Countdown miniseries and oneshots (ie- Search for Ray Palmer stuff, Black Adam, Green Arrow & Black Canary, Salvation Run, Death of the New Gods etc), Green Lantern/ Sinestro Corps war stuff...

Basically everything bar some solo books.. 

Whatever comes up in the 0day thread I click and read


----------



## Havoc (Nov 20, 2007)

Batman taking over Outsiders makes me


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 21, 2007)

Wasn't his group in Kingdom Come called the Outsiders?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 21, 2007)

Idk, been awhile since I read it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Batman taking over Outsiders makes me


It has Batgirl, it makes me


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 21, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> I share that sentiment.
> WWH just killed Marvel for me, just that little bit more. I'mma only keeping tabs on the Avengers series, picking up Thunderbolts and DD, and *leaving the rest alone until something good comes up*.



DUDE OMFG *SKRULLLLLLZZZZZ!!!!!!*


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 21, 2007)

*points to NeoDMC's sig*
Skrulls... heh.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 21, 2007)

> I have finished reading all of World War Hulk and its tie ins up to WWH #5 and just wanted to comment on a few things
> 
> (SPOILERS) in white text
> Well I got to say kind of disappointed with the culmination of this event, it was nice seeing the Hulk and the Sentry throw down but the drawing/inking for it was just terrible. When you have to stare a panel for more than 5 sec to figure out whats going on and who's appendages are shown, then some one is need to redraw it or you get a new drawer. Everything was all whited out and *good lord did they get carried away with the sfx, I mean what the hell is "VJJWOMMMVVVVVVB" *thats a new one to me and they had sfx smeared across almost every panel.
> ...


 **


----------



## mow (Nov 21, 2007)

cant stop laughing @ the last bit XD


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 21, 2007)

> And as for the fight the Hulk must have really angry to beat up a guy that has the "power of a million exploding suns". I think if some one like that hits you as hard as he can you would fly out of orbit not just through a few buildings.
> Anyway I was just a little disappointed with what was supposed to be "WORLD WAR Hulk", ended up being "Badly Drawn Fist Fight in New York".



I completely agree with this part.  Well I agree with all of it, but this part stuck out as of to why I was disappointed in this arc.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 21, 2007)

Why the hell are marvel bringing Skrulls into it.
Its not like they are a threat to earth with 99% of there population killed by the Annihlation wave.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2007)

Rice Ball said:


> Why the hell are marvel bringing Skrulls into it.
> Its not like they are a threat to earth with 99% of there population killed by the Annihlation wave.



And the IG wasn't meant to be able to work when gathered but that didn't stop Bendis was retconning that.


----------



## zizou (Nov 23, 2007)

Green Lantern said:


> JLA, JSA, Checkmate, Outsiders, Teen Titans, Countdown (its getting better.. slowly ), any associated Countdown miniseries and oneshots (ie- Search for Ray Palmer stuff, Black Adam, Green Arrow & Black Canary, Salvation Run, Death of the New Gods etc), Green Lantern/ Sinestro Corps war stuff...
> 
> Basically everything bar some solo books..
> 
> Whatever comes up in the 0day thread I click and read


you do read all dc stuff and complains about marvel going bad?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2007)

lol at zomadeus


----------



## zizou (Nov 24, 2007)

^ wtf...?


----------



## Segan (Nov 24, 2007)

Zomadeus? Did Cho fuse with Zom? o_0


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 24, 2007)

Segan said:


> Zomadeus? Did Cho fuse with Zom? o_0



Briefly.   Zom took over Cho and then Angel KO'd him so that Wong could capture the essence.


----------



## lekki (Nov 25, 2007)

Can anyone post a link to world war hulk 05?
I can't get comics here so I get most arcs a few months late or guess what happened in the issue...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2007)

lekki said:


> Can anyone post a link to world war hulk 05?
> I can't get comics here so I get most arcs a few months late or guess what happened in the issue...


 **


----------



## Blix (Nov 25, 2007)

lekki said:


> Can anyone post a link to world war hulk 05?
> I can't get comics here so I get most arcs a few months late or guess what happened in the issue...




*Spoiler*: _WWH#5_ 



 What link?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 25, 2007)

Blix, you're like 30 minutes too late.


----------



## Blix (Nov 25, 2007)

Curses. Well its for other people that havent asked you for it.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 25, 2007)

Really ? /10char


----------



## Green Lantern (Nov 26, 2007)

What trading post?

>_>

<_<

We totally do not have a section specifically for the sharing of files- what are you talking about 

[disclaimer] NF does not condone the illegal download of copy righted materials in any way shape or form. [/disclaimer]

Removing link now. (PM it to the guy if necessary, but try to keep the links out of sight )


----------



## Taleran (Nov 29, 2007)

so the cover for the next issue of the Incredible Hulk is kinda weird


*Spoiler*: __ 









especially since this takes place post WWH


----------



## Gooba (Nov 29, 2007)

Yea, I really like Herc so I am looking forward to seeing what is up.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

Amedeus Cho is in it.

It's going to be crap.


----------



## zizou (Nov 29, 2007)

the funny thing is some people love amedeus cho and theres another group that really hate him. 

im just ok with him. :s


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

Indesiciveness is just another form of faggotry.

Saying you like Amedeus Cho is equivilent to saying "I hate freedom" or "I hate happiness" or "I hate teh pu55y". Grounds for a punch in the face if you ask me.


----------



## zizou (Nov 29, 2007)

make sense before posting. :s


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2007)

zizou said:


> make sense before posting. :s



lurk moar


----------

